# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

*IMPORTANTE*


*Se chegou a esta página porque recebeu um email alertando para uma Tempestade para sábado, dia 17, ignore, o email é FALSO.*

Por favor leia esta nota e ajude-nos a encontrar o autor do falso email

 IMPORTANTE: Falso email com previsão de temporal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2010 às 01:35)

Começo Fevereiro com céu pouco nublado e 8,9 ºC.

Vento calmo a fraco de NNO.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2010 às 01:52)

Com o céu a apresentar alguns Altocumulus, apesar de ainda boas abertas, vento fraco de NW e com temperatura gradualmente a descer.

Valores actuais: 7.1ºC / 83% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2010 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 2.3ºC.
Por agora estão 4.3ºC e está nevoeiro.

PS: Espero que este mês traga festa


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Começo o mês com 10ºC, após mínima de 8.9ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de leste, 76%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo, com alguns bancos de nevoeiro. Geada ligeira em alguns locais e algum gelo depositado nos carros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

Está calor.

Mínima de 8,4 ºC e actual de 11,5 ºC.

Uma manhã de sol e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Está calor.



Realmente está abafado! 

11,7ºC de momento, tendo a mínima sido de *6,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 57% e pressão a 1018 hPa, estando o vento nos 13,0 km/h de E (90º).


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 11:47)

Céu totalmente limpo. 
Vento fraco e 10,9ºC.
A humidade relativa está nos 56%.


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2010 às 12:35)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 11,2Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

Por cá céu totalmente limpo 

Estou com 11.9ºC e  vento fraco de NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Boa tarde!

Neste 1º dia de fevereiro a mínima foi de *7.5ºC*
Agora sigo com 10.7ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Com 12,5ºC e céu pouco nublado a Oeste, o vento sopra agora fraco.

Humidade nos 49%.


----------



## WeatherGuru (1 Fev 2010 às 14:45)

Começo Fevereiro com minima de 2,9ºC , o que quebra a monotomia de 4-5ºC dos ultimos dias. O céu está completamente limpo aqui.

Já resolvi o problema do meu termómetro, portanto agora estou com 17,9ºC , 27% de humidade e pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## N_Fig (1 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

A mínima foi de 1,1ºC. Actualmente 14,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Temperatura actual de 9,0ºC, numa descida a óptimo ritmo!

A máxima foi de *15,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1019 hPa, com vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

boa noite 

Dia com muito sol com céu limpo, vento fraco, contudo marcado por uma amplitude térmica acentuada. 

A temperatura máxima desta tarde chegou aos *14.4ºC* o que desde aí tem apresentado um ângulo sem grande aparato em termos de descida, contudo já considerado razoável!

Por agora o cenário mantém-se com vento fraco vindo de NE.

Valores actuais: 9.0ºC / 55% HR


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2010 às 20:00)

Em meia hora desci para os 8,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2010 às 20:11)

Gilmet disse:


> Em meia hora desci para os 8,3ºC.



Isso aí vai animado, deve ser da baixa humidade. Deixa descer a temperatura, entra mais rapidamente o ar frio...

Aqui cai 1décima de ºC por 10min.


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

boas
pela encarnação os dias teem sido monotonos...neste momento, 12.9º ( talvez alguma inflacçao dada a auxencia de vento), ceu limpo e...vento nulo.
atençao, que uma grande terra finalmente dá ar da sua graça...bucelas segue com 4.0º e 89%hr
pelo que tenho visto, cheguei á conclusão que a estação, apesar de inflacionar por vezes em 5º a maxima, mede as minimas muito bem ( eu conheço bem a zona e a sua loucura climatica)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

Máxima de 15,2 ºC numa tarde solarenga e de vento fraco.

Actual de 11,3 ºC e vento calmo. 

Pressão atmosférica em subida.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

De momento visualmente estagnados, algumas décimas apontam já para alguma diferença que se sente, se bem que por aqui não são habituais grandes "loucuras" tais como as famosas inversões.

Tudo limpo, leve brisa de N/NE com os valores: 8.6ºC / 56% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2010 às 20:53)

Por aqui estou com 9.2ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2010 às 21:10)

A temperatura não pára de descer!

6,9ºC e 69% de humidade.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Aqui sigo com 6,0ºC e 90% de humidade.

Facto curioso, a mínima de hoje de 2,8ºC, foi mais baixa que qualquer valor de Fevereiro de 2007, 2008 ou 2009. Não sendo nada de extraordinário, é mesmo a mínima registada em Fevereiro por aqui nos últimos anos, pelo menos até amanhã


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Max: 16,1º

Mín: 1,4º

Neste momento 4,6º.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

Por aqui começou fresco, mas não frio, o mês de Fevereiro...
Sigo com 9.7ºC, 71%HR, 1023hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

8.9ºC
13.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2010 às 21:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Facto curioso, a mínima de hoje de 2,8ºC, foi mais baixa que qualquer valor de Fevereiro de 2007, 2008 ou 2009. Não sendo nada de extraordinário, é mesmo a mínima registada em Fevereiro por aqui nos últimos anos, pelo menos até amanhã



Quando pára o vento é uma festa 

Por aqui sigo com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

É mesmo!

Sigo com *6,2ºC*, prestes a bater a mínima do dia!

Humidade nos 72% e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Por aqui, uma noite normal, sem inversões, com 9,6 ºC actuais.

Vento fraco de NNE e 72 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Aqui sigo com 8,2ºC, mas já andou nos 7,7ºC.
65% de humidade relativa.

A máxima foi de 14,0ºC.


----------



## WeatherGuru (1 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Agora estão 2,6ºC, humidade a 90% e presão a 1016 hPa. Calculo que amanhã tenhamos uma surpresa...

Extremos:

 Max: 18,9ºC
 Min: 2,9ºC (noite)


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Actuais 6,3ºC, a subir, após ter tocado os 5,8ºC.

Veremos até onde desce.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.3ºC

Mín - 8.3ºC.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

olá! 

Até há momentos inacessível, acontece... 

Uma noite fria com céu limpo e vento muito fraco vindo de NE.
*
Extremos de 01-Fev:*

Máximos: 14.4ºC / 84% HR
mínimos: 6.2ºC / 32% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 6.3ºC / 71% HR


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 07:15)

O vento tomou liderança. Aquela que podia ser uma noite bem fria, transformou-se numa noite ordinária.

Temperatura mínima de *5,1ºC*.

Actuais 5,9ºC, humidade nos 84%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2010 às 08:07)

Aqui mínima de *0,4ºC*.

Vou dar uma mangueirada o carro para tirar o gelo


----------



## Teles (2 Fev 2010 às 08:16)

Boas , temperatura actual de 1,9Cº e céu limpo


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 6.7ºC, e sigo agora com 7.9ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de Leste, 81%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.6ºC e o céu está limpo.
A Minima de hoje foi de 1.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo, algum frio, ausência de vento e, curiosamente, ausência também de geada.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Fev 2010 às 11:16)

bom dia!

Geada ou não, já não deu para observar... 

O céu apresenta-se limpo, vento fraco de direcção variável mas parece predominar de NE.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada atingiu os *3.9ºC* e lentamente aparenta vir a atingir esta tarde valores mais primaveris.

*Valores actuais:* 11.7ºC / 56% HR

ps: a partir do final desta tarde e por alguns dias, estarei a reportar de Coimbra.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2010 às 12:15)

Mínima um pouco alta relativamente ao esperado, ficando-se pelos 7,1 ºC.

Agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE, com 11,7 ºC.

Pressão atmosférica estável nos 1021,9 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mínima um pouco alta relativamente ao esperado, ficando-se pelos *7,1 ºC*.



Quentinho! 

Ela por aqui vai subindo calmamente estando agora nos 13.0ºC e 52% HR
_Até logo!_


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

boas
no CG, ceu limpo, vento fraco e tempo ameno...a temperatura sobe notoriamente.
as 8.00h, na encarnação, 7.0º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de E.
destaca-se a minima em bucelas, de -2º, creio que quase nada ou nada inflaccionada ( o mesmo nao acontece de dia), e as inversões nas areas baixas do distrito de lisboa e setubal


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Temperatura de 12,9ºC e humidade nos 58% neste início de tarde de céu limpo. (ainda)

Vento fraco de Este e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 14:30)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.
14,7ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.

A mínima foi de 5,2ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

Boas tardes
A mínima por aqui foi de 1.4ºC
A máxima situa-se nos 15.2ºC até ao momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

Máxima de 15.5ºC, pelas 17h00, bem tarde para a altura do ano...
Por ora, ainda tudo calmo e céu limpo.Sigo com 15ºC, 53%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

Máxima de *17,5ºC*

Boa amplitude térmica dos 0,4ºC aos 17,5ºC. Foi mais um dia de sol e com o chegar da noite, chegam também as primeiras nuvens altas da Cassandra.


----------



## WeatherGuru (2 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Agora com 12,4ºC, 54% de humidade e pressão nos 1012 hPa

*Extremos*
_Temperatura:_
1,6ºC  / 20,3ºC.
_Humidade:_
92% / 33%
_Vento_
3,6 Km/h


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

Boas

Aqui tive uma mínima de 3,4ºc perto da mínima do mês, a máxima foi de 17,0ºC

Agora sigo com 13,3ºC, 65%HR, 1018,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima:* 5.1ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *13.7ºC*

Agora sigo com 12.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *17,0ºC*, nesta tarde liderada pelo vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

De momento, 11,8ºC, em boa descida, mas com vento ainda presente.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

boas
após maxima por volta dos 16º, sigo com 13.5º, vento fraco de leste e tenues nuvens de altitute


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Temperatura a estagnar, nos 11,5ºC.

Humidade a 63% e vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo.

Max: 18,1º

Min: -0,8º

Neste momento 6,9º


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

Com a entrada de alguma nebulosidade, a temperatura está hoje bem mais amena, por estas horas...
Sigo assim com 11.9ºC, 64%HR, 1019hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

6.7ºC
15.5ºC
(finalmente uma amplitude térmica em condições...).

Ps: Fui agora fumar um cigarrito à varanda e verifiquei que a nebulosidade se foi... céu praticamente limpo...


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Boas!

Sigo com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 9,9ºC com vento a soprar fraco a moderado de Este.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2010 às 00:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.6ºC

Mín - 6.1ºC.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Temperatura actual de 8,9ºc com 76% de humidade a pressão é de 1018,3hpa e o vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

olá boa noite! 

Ao longo da viagem desde Loures em direcção a Norte, pela tarde de ontem, o cenário foi de céu praticamente limpo, apenas uma faixa de Altocumulus estratiformis se observava ao longo do litoral Oeste pelo menos até ao cair da noite de passagem pela zona da Nazaré.

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo, vento fraco a nulo parecendo deslocar-se de E/NE.

Desde há pouco com uma ligeira subida da temperatura e descida da HR, os valores actuais estão nos 4.9ºC / 69% HR


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Fev 2010 às 02:43)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

Curiosa diferença! 

*APRSWXNET Coimbra , Coimbra*






(00:42): 5.6°C / 67% HR - *[minha estação]*: 4.9ºC / 69% HR

(02:22): 5.0°C / 65% HR - *[minha estação]*: 9.3ºC / 37% HR

*Valores actuais:* 9.4ºC / 35% HR

Continuação de céu limpo e vento quase nulo de Este.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2010 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
7,4ºC e humidade relativa nos 66%.

Há pouco havia um arco-íris a noroeste de mim.
Mas aqui não chegou a chover.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2010 às 09:32)

Olá

Mínima de *7.2ºC*

Agora sigo com 8.0ºC e céu muito nublado.
Pressão a 1016.0 hPa.


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

boas
no CG, ceu muito nublado ( por nuvens altas e medias), vento fraco de leste e tempo ameno.
na encarnação, 7.9º,´ceu muito nublado e vento fraco de leste, ás 8.05h


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado e ausência de vento. Até ao momento ainda não choveu.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (3 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia pela cidade do lis começam a cair o primeiros pingos, temp. de 8,3ºC com vento de Leste fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

A temperatura manteve-se _semi-estagnada_ toda a noite, e assim se mantém.

10,2ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *8,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 71% e céu encoberto.

Vento moderado de E (90º).


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Ainda 11,5ºC e céu encoberto. Hoje a temperatura máxima será mais baixa.

Humidade nos 72% e vento fraco de ENE (68º).

Pressão em queda, nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

olá boa tarde... 

Final de manhã com algum sol mas de céu com muitas nuvens composto por Altocumulus e Cirrocumulus stratiformis. O vento, relativamente seco, desloca-se de uma forma geral fraco de SE.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada que ao início se mostrava acentuada com *4.0ºC*, ainda que timidamente, ao longo desta, foi evoluindo pela positiva apresentando valores não tão rigorosos.

*Valores actuais:* 13.3ºC / 31% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 10.6ºC, e por equanto ainda não chove.
A pressão é de 1013.2 hPa (está a descer com bom ritmo)


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2010 às 15:13)

Boa tarde 
Por aqui uma mínima baixinha de 2.3ºC pelas 7h.
A máxima até agora é de 12.1ºC

Sigo com 11.7ºC e um chuvisco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

Boa tarde. Por aqu começa agora a chover moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

Que tristeza não chove nada por aqui


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Olá, boa tarde de chuva

Segundo imagens de satélite que consultei ainda agora, temos a formação de mais instabilidade a S/SW do Algarve e parece que a massa se dirige para NE. Todo o sul e parte do centro do País tem grande chance de ter bastante precipitação e trovoadas durante a noite. Finalmente o 'mau' tempo que se aproxima do SW. Há já uns tempos que não o via. (as célebres depressões convectivas a oeste do Golfo de Cádiz e SW do Cabo de S. Vicente).


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente o pluviómetro voltou a funcionar...
Sigo já com 2.3mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 11.9ºC, que é a máxima do dia, 91%HR, 1013hpa.


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

boas
chove por vezes moderado e com pingos grossos, na encarnação, o ceu esta muito nublado e homogeneo...sigo com vento franco de este e 11º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

Finalmente lá comoçou a chuver tendo acumulado já 0.4mm, e continua a cair mas de forma fraca.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.7ºC

T.Minima: 2.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Ejá chove de forma moderada.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2010 às 17:28)

Aqui vou com 2mm acumulados.
E a chuva vai caindo, mas sem grande intensidade.
A temperatura está nos 9ºC.


----------



## zejorge (3 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Às 17H30 aqui por Constância a situação era:

Céu encoberto, primeiros vestígios de chuva

Temperatura - 10,8º

Pressão - 1014 hpa

Humidade - 51%

Vento - 5,2 km / SE


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Boa tarde!

Por agora parou de chover, e sigo com 9.0ºC
Corre uma aragem fria.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

boa noite 

Algumas abertas até ao início da tarde mas desde aí o céu passou a apresentar-se muito nublado por Altocumulus ondulatus e Stratocumulus opacus que ao cair da noite se traduziram em alguns pingos, o que aliás ainda se mantêm. O vento sopra fraco de SE.

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos *14.2ºC* a qual desde aí não variou muito e até às 00h certamente não deverá apresentar os valores baixos do início da última madrugada.

*Valores actuais:* 12.2ºC / 60% HR


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

Por aqui, temperatura máxima de *11,9ºC*.

De momento, 10,1ºC, estagnados, com céu encoberto e uns pingos esporádicos.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1009 hPa. Vento moderado de E (90º), nos 27,4 km/h.


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

bem...
neste momento, 9.7º, vento fraco a moderado de leste e ceu muito nublado...vão caindo uns pingos...nada de mais


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Fev 2010 às 20:30)

Olá

Por aqui, céu encoberto. Não chove, de momento. Vento moderado de NE.

Temp = 10.5 ºC
HR = 92%
PA = 1010 hPa


----------



## zejorge (3 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

Olá

Neste momento sigo com

Temp - 9,1º
HR - 84%
PA - 1013 hpa
Pluv - 2,2 mm
Vento - 1,2 kmh/SE


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

6.4 mm  até agora.

Vento fraco e 9.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*7,2ºC* (7:15)

Máxima: *13,3ºC* (14:34)

Rajada máxima:*24,1km/h SSE* (12:13)

Precipitação total:*4,0mm* rain rate máximo: *9,8mm* (16:33)

Agora sigo com 10,0ºC, 94%HR, 1011,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

Chuva forte, com 19,2 mm/h de rate actual.

Acumulados 5,2 mm desde as 0h, num dia que surpreendeu até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento, 10,2ºC e humidade nos 93%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Mais alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes e a precipitação acumulada a chegar aos 9,4 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Enquanto que pelo Estádio da Luz e arredores chovia bem, com as estradas já todas ensopadas e com uma bela molha que apanhei (não faz mal, é pelo Benfica!), por esta banda pouco mais choveu desde meio da tarde, fazendo com que o acumulado esteja apenas nos 3.3mm.
Está frio, com a temperatura nos 10.3ºC, HR nos 97% e pressão nos 1011hpa.
Vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Extremos do dia:

8.3ºC
11.9ºC
Precipitação: 3.3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2010 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11.1ºC

Mín - 7.8ºC

Precipitação - 8.4 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

*olá* 

O Céu permanece muito nublado, de momento sem precipitação e um vento muito fraco desloca-se de E/SE.

*Extremos de 03-Jan:*

Máximos: 14.2ºC / 74% HR
mínimos: 4.0ºC / 31% HR

*Valores actuais:* 11.6ºC / 71% HR


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

chove bem agora em Santarém


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2010 às 07:17)

Ora bons dias!

Amanhece com nevoeiro. Temperatura de 10,8ºC e humidade nos 92%.

A mínima foi de *10,2ºC*.

Pressão nos 1010 hPa, depois de uma ligeira subida, e vento nulo!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Noite de alguma chuva, principalmente pouco depois da meia noite...
Acumulados 4.4mm esta madrugada.
Sigo assim com 12.1ºC, após mínima de 10.3ºC, céu muito nublado, com algum nevoeiro ligeiro.
Vento fraco, 100%HR, 1014hpa.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Céu totalmente encoberto e  vento fraco. Para já não vai chovendo.


EDIT: 10h03m. Já vai chovendo... Pingos grossos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

Bom Dia

A Precipitação acumulada de ontém foi de 4.1mm.
Esta madrugada até ao inicio de manhã também choveu tendo acumulado 6.5mm, a Minima de hoje foi de 10.2ºC, por agora o céu está encoberto mas não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

Neste momento sigo com 15,1º e 92% de Humidade...
A humidade tem vindo a descer após a saida do nevoeiro aqui pelas redondezas.
O céu agora encontra-se muito nublado, com pequenas abertas, com o sol a querer rebentar...
Agora, vendo pelo radar do IM, parece que virá uma "Frente" de aguaceiros a caminho de Lisboa e Setúbal...
Mas poderá ser só um eco...Veremos.

PS: Não, não são ecos, mas sim chuva que vem a caminho destas redondezas, já ganha mais forma


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.3ºC e está a chuviscar.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Boa tarde!

Mínima hoje de *10.1ºC*
Agora sigo com 14.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

*olá boa tarde* 

Até ao final da manhã apenas se verificou muita nebulosidade mas sem precipitação assinalável; de momento os Nimbostratus tomaram o poder resultando em precipitação contínua contudo fraca. O vento geralmente fraco desloca-se de SW.

A modesta temperatura mínima da madrugada ficou-se pelos *10.5ºC* que comparada com a actual denota a fraca amplitude típica destes fluxos.

*Valores actuais:* 13.2ºC / 83% HR


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

Depois da minha ausência temporária no fórum, eis que estou de volta.

Por agora céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Hoje já registei 1,0 mm.

Dados actuais:

15,5ºC
98% HR
1013 mb
UV 0
10,4 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Tá a chover bem por aqui.

Levo já 2.4 mm e estou com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (4 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Neste momento chove moderado aqui por Coimbra, tecto muito baixo e algum vento.

Joao


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

ALV72 disse:


> Neste momento chove moderado aqui por Coimbra, tecto muito baixo e algum vento.
> 
> Joao



E parece que não teremos outra tarde para além do cinzento molhado que convida a permanecer em casa!

Valores actuais: 13.2ºC / 84% HR


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2010 às 14:01)

Aqui também tem chovido bem.
O meu pluviometro anda meio avariado. Sempre que a humidade dispara ele deixa de emitir dados. 
Portanto, a única coisa que sei é que entre as 11h e as 13h caíram 4mm aqui.

Agora, chuvisco, vento fraco a moderado de SO e 14ºC.
A base das nuvens anda nos 300m de altitude.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Agora leventou-se bastante vento, tendo rodando de SE para SW e chegando aos 50 km/h.

Já não chove, o acumulado foi de 2.6 mm, estou com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

Por aqui chove desde do meio dia sempre de forma fraca, mas á pouco já choveu moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

De Coimbra – Biblioteca Municipal

*olá boa tarde!* 

Alguma trégua quanto à precipitação após a hora do almoço que foi passando de chuva fraca a pingos muito dispersos e até algum sol, mas de “pouca dura”!

De momento os Nimbostratus continuam a preencher o céu e chuva fraca.

Por agora apenas posso dizer que a temperatura anda pelos 15/16ºC e vento fraco vindo de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2010 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de chuva e tarde de céu muito nublado.

14,9ºC actualmente e humidade nos 84%, com vento a soprar moderado de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

De Coimbra – Biblioteca Municipal

Olhando um pouco lá para fora, verifico que a precipitação aumentou um pouco de intensidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, a precipitação acumulada desta tarde foi de 3.9mm, e o acumulado do dia foi de 10.4mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.8ºC

T.Minima: 10.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

Para além dos 10,0 mm acumulados ontem, mais 4,0 mm hoje, até agora.

Acima das expectativas, da minha parte.

Agora com 15,6 ºC e vento moderado de SO, já não chove.


----------



## zejorge (4 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

Boa tarde

Por aqui estamos com chuva fraca, sendo a temp de 13,4º, HR de 65%, PA 1014 hpa, Vento de SW 4,3 kmh, com uma precipitação acumulada de 2,7 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Tarde com alguns aguaceiros, entre abertas, que serviram para elevar a contabilidade para os 5.4mm hoje.
De momento, não chove, nem ameaça.
Máxima de 16.3ºC, e a temperatura actual é de 15.4ºC, com 89%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Extremos de hoje:

*16.0 °C (15:26)*
*9.7 °C (01:38)*

A precipitação acumulada é *4,6 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Rajada máxima de 40,2 km/h.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado , e precipitação acumulada até ao momento foi de: 11mm


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite.

Dia e céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fracos/moderados e frequentes.

Max: 15,5º

Mín: 8,9º

Precip.: 9,9mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Fev 2010 às 22:06)

E vão mais 1.4mm, graças a dois aguaceiros fracos que á pouco cairam.


----------



## WeatherGuru (4 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Finalmente alguma chuvinha! Pude estrear a minha estação com 6 mm de chuva hoje e 10 mm ontem.

EXTREMOS:
Temperatura: 15,8ºC / 9,9ºC
Humidade: 99% / 77%
Vento: 16,6 Km/h
Precipitação: 6,0mm 

Agora com 13ºC, 86% de humidade, rajadas de vento de 9.4 Km/h, 1013 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Mantém-se o céu nublado, mas sem chuva já há muito tempo.
Temperatura nos 14.9ºC, 78%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

10.3ºC
16.3ºC
Precipitação: 5.4mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

*olá boa noite!* 

Desde o anoitecer até há sensivelmente 1 hora atrás que tem ocorrido alguma precipitação em regime de aguaceiros relativamente fracos; entretanto, desde aí surgiram algumas abertas e portanto neste momento não chove, quanto ao vento, desloca-se com intensidade fraca de SW.

A temperatura máxima atingiu valores agradáveis tendo chegado aos *16.3ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 11.6ºC / 82% HR


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 13,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.6ºC

Mín - 9.4ºC

Precipitação - 3.0 mm

Aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

Ocorreu há instantes por aqui um aguaceiro forte! 

*Extremos de 04-Jan:* 

Máximos: 16.3ºC / 88% HR
mínimos: 10.5ºC / 64% HR

*Valores actuais:* 11.0ºC / 82% HR


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima:9,9ºC
máxima:15,6ºc

Rajada máxima: 45,1km/h

Precipitação total: 6,2mm

Agora:
13,9ºC
84%HR
1017,5hpa
0,0mm
rajada máxima desde as 00h de 32,2km/h

PS: Sexta Sábado e Domingo vou postar de Grândola seguimento Sul 

Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

Desde há pouco tudo calmo, sem precipitação assinalável e vento fraco a nulo de Oeste.

Despeço-me com os valores: 10.1ºC / 87% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia!
Noite amena, e sem chuva...
Mínima de 13.3ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, 15.2ºC, 68%HR, 1023hpa.
Vento fraco de W.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado com abertas. Fim de tarde, noite e manhã marcados por aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Noite calma, de céu muito nublado e vento, em geral, moderado.

Temperatura mínima de *11,1ºC* e actual de 14,8ºC.

Vento nos 31,7 km/h de NO (315º) e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

Temperatura actual de 15,8ºC, com céu muito nublado!

Humidade nos 64%.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Temperatura actual de 15,8ºC, com céu muito nublado!
> 
> Humidade nos 64%.



Tá quente tá 

Estou com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Um dia quente, com 16,4 ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens médias, geralmente cumulus.

Vento moderado de OSO e pressão em subida.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2010 às 17:28)

Neste momento sigo com uns "sufocantes" 16,7º  e com 64% de Humidade...
O céu encontra-se muito nublado, com nuvens com aspecto interessante, negras...
Mas sem qualquer vestigios de chuva...
A pressão está pelos 1025 hPa...
Hoje, só choveu pela madrugada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.0ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, durante a madrugada de hoje cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam 1.7mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

boa noite 

Foi um dia preenchido por aguaceiros de variada intensidade, também boas abertas, vento em geral fraco e temperaturas amenas sobretudo a partir do meio da manhã.

A temperatura máxima atingida andou pelos *16.2ºC* e a mínima da ultima madrugada pelos *8.3ºC*.

Neste momento pelo que observo, persistem algumas nuvens médias mais a Oeste, mas por aqui o céu está mais limpo com vento a soprar fraco de W/SW.

*Valores actuais:* 12.4ºC / 75% HR


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Temperatura máxima de *17,0ºC*.

Actuais 12,6ºC, céu muito nublado e humidade nos 70%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Tarde bastante agradável, com uma máxima de 17.1ºC...
De momento, sigo com 13.7ºC, 77%HR, 1027hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

Já desci do patamar dos 10ºC, tendo tocado nos 9,7ºC, há pouco.

O vento parou totalmente, e a humidade encontra-se nos 83%.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Boa noite.
Ontem acumulei 10.6mm de precipitação e hoje 0.5mm
A temperatura encontra-se nos 6.7ºC e em queda.
Vento 0km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 10.8ºC o vento está fraco/nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

olá_ 

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas e médias, o vento fraco a nulo desloca-se de Oeste, portanto sem alterações dignas de registo.

*Valores actuais:* 11.3ºC / 80% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

Por aqui, vai seguindo amena esta noite...
12.6ºC, 88%HR, 1027hpa, vento fraco e céu nublado.

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC
17.1ºC (máxima do mês).


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

Céu de momento com mais nebulosidade mas a maior altitude.

*Extremos de 05-Fev:*

Máximos: 16.2ºC / 91% HR
mínimos: 8.3ºC / 49% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 10.3ºC / 82% HR


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, *8,8ºC* com vento nulo.

Veremos até onde desce.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

A madrugada prossegue calma e lentamente a temperatura vai descendo estando agora nos 9.9ºC com 84% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2010 às 01:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.1ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Céu muito/pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2010 às 04:19)

Temperatura_ semi-estagnada_, vento nulo e céu muito nublado.

8,1ºC no momento, e 87% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2010 às 08:43)

De momento com 8,7 ºC e 93 % de humidade relativa.

Algum nevoeiro e vento fraco de NNO.

Pressão atmosférica nos 1026,3 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia e bom fim-de-Semana.
Neste momento sigo com 13,4º e 83% de Humidade 
O sol neste momento brilha, depois de um inicio de uma manhã de nevoeiro.
As nuvens marcam lugar aqui, mas apenas nuvens de neblina.
A pressão está pelos 1028hPa


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

Mínima de *5,7ºC*

Como se pode ver , o nevoeiro ainda marca presença. Sigo com 10,6ºC e 100% HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

Bom dia!
Nevoeiro cerrado desde manhã, não se vê nada...
Temperatura nos 12.4ºC, com 93%HR, 1027hpa.
Mínima de 10.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *7,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com uns quentes 15,3ºC e humidade nos 80%.

Vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo.

Pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

De momento com 11,4 ºC e o nevoeiro persiste.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

Aqui o nevoeiro já levantou, mas persiste a neblina.
A leste e sudeste o nevoeiro mantém-se.

O sol lá vai brilhando no meio das nuvens baixas e da neblina.
13,8ºC e 85% de humidade relativa.

Mínima de 7,6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana! 

As condições por aqui estão agradáveis, mais parece Primavera.
O céu em vários tons de *cinza*, preenchido essencialmente por Cumulus fractos, apresenta algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de W/SW.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada não desceu além dos *8.1ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 16.1ºC / 65% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

Vão subsistindo alguns bancos de nevoeiro, principalmente para os lados do rio...
Por cima de mim, já vai brilhando o sol, entre algumas nuvens...
Sigo com 14.1ºC, 85%HR; 1026hpa, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

Temperatura actual de 16,6ºC, tendo a máxima sido de *17,5ºC*, até ao momento.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2010 às 14:26)

Por aqui sigo com 18,8º e 63% de Humidade... 
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o sol brilha.
A pressão situa-se nos 1025hPa (a descer).

Enfim..Dia de Primavera


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Fev 2010 às 16:27)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

boa tarde 

Está a ser uma tarde muito semelhante à manhã com céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus fibratus e Cumulus fractus. O vento desloca-se fraco de Norte.

*Valores actuais:* 15.7ºC / 58% HR


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Fev 2010 às 19:03)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

boa noite 

Anoitecer com o céu a apresentar-se pouco nublado por Cirrostratus fibratus e vento fraco soprando de Norte.

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *18.9ºC*, bem primaveril, o que de modo algum se considera inédito em Fevereiro, contudo está em queda e não deverá ficar longe da mínima até ao momento verificada.

*Valores actuais:* 11.7ºC / 79% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

Actualmente 12,6 ºC e vento nulo.

Humidade relativa ainda nos 89 %. Um dia sempre húmido.

Apesar do nevoeiro e, posteriormente, de algumas nuvens, nunca chegou a haver precipitação.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

Olá 

O céu que observei há instantes deu-me a entender que existe alguma nebulosidade alta, pouco densa ao ponto de poder observar algumas estrelas apesar de difícil vê-las!

O vento desloca-se muito fraco de S/SE e a temperatura continua a sua habitual e lenta descida.

*Valores actuais:* 9.3ºC / 85% HR


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Tudo fixe por Setúbal?


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

João Dias disse:


> Tudo fixe por Setúbal?



Porque essa pergunta?

(Desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Dia ameno e solarengo, após ter levantado o nevoeiro...
Sigo assim com 11.9ºC, 93%HR, 1022hpa, vento fraco ou nulo e céu com algumas nuvens, mas poucas...

Extremos do dia:

10.4ºC
15.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.6ºC

Mín - 8.3ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2010 às 00:06)

*Extremos de Ontem:**






* *Valor de temperatura máxima correspondente à estação de Sintra (Granja). O valor registado pelo meu sensor sofreu uma notória inflacção.*

---

De momento, 9,2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

Noite calma de céu aparentemente com neblina e vento praticamente nulo e variável.

*Extremos de 06-Fev:*

Máximos: 18.9ºC / 90% HR
mínimos: 8.1ºC / 38% HR

*Valores actuais:* 8.2ºC / 86% HR


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2010 às 02:16)

9,9ºC, em subida, após ter tocado os 9,1ºC.

Humidade a 91% e vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2010 às 05:10)

Boa noite! 

Em Odivelas, nevoeiro e 8,9ºC.


----------



## cardu (7 Fev 2010 às 09:14)

bom dia,

aqui por vila franca de xira está muito nevoeiro


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia!
Dissipa-se o nevoeiro, fica a neblina.
Mínima de 9.6ºC.
De momento, 11.1º, 90%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

Boas! A mínima foi de 5,9ºC. Actualmente vento fraco a moderado, 10,2ºC, céu muito nublado e humidade a 81%.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *9,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,4ºC, humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1013 hPa.

Vento fraco de SO (225º) e céu encoberto.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 12:14)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

boa tarde!  

Céu muito nublado, até ao momento sem precipitação, observam-se Altocumulus dos tipos duplicatus, mamma e até algumas virgas. O vento desloca-se fraco de Oeste.

A temperatura mínima até agora ficou-se pelos *7.2ºC* e a máxima certamente não atingirá os valores de ontem.

*Valores actuais:* 12.0ºC / 69% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Fev 2010 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!

Mínima hoje de *8.9ºC*, com nevoeiro da parte da manhã.
Agora sigo com 14.6ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

Nevoeiro até ao inicio da manhã.
Céu encoberto durante o resto do tempo.

Agora, chuva miudinha e 13,0ºC.
Humidade nos 85%.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

E já chove bem  acumulado até agora 0.4 mm.

Estou com 13.3ºC e o vento está fraco de sul.


----------



## zejorge (7 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, continuamos com céu encoberto, sem chuva e vento.

Temp - 14,1º      Hrelativa - 57%

Pressão -  1013 hpa   Dew Point - 5,7º


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

*olá*_ 

Tarde cinzenta por Altocumulus ondulatus sem abertas, até ao momento sem precipitação apreciável, se bem que há pouco surgiram alguns pingos.
Uma temperatura máxima até agora verificada foi de *14.6ºC* e vento fraco deslocando-se de SW.

*Valores actuais:* 14.1ºC / 66% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2010 às 18:06)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado e chuvisca, o acumulado até agora é de 0.6mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.2ºC

T.Minima: 7.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *14,5ºC* pelas 11:52.

De momento, 13,8ºC e humidade nos 91%. Continua a chuva fraca.

Vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

Nevoeiro cerrado e 7.8 mm.

Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

Aqui em Setúbal a mínima foi de 8,1ºc e a máxima de 14,1ºc...

A precipitação até ao momento vai em 1,2mm e continua a chuviscar de forma persistente batida a vento por vezes moderado, máximo até agora de 42km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

Acumulado até ao momento 2.4mm.


----------



## zejorge (7 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

Olá

Por aqui a chuva apareceu cerca das 19h30, e neste momento já registo 3,5mm. 
Outros valores

Temp - 12,1º   HRelativa - 85%

Pressão 1012 hpa      Vento - E 1,2 km


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Tenho acumulados até ao momento 2,8mm tudo em chuviscos  temperatura actual de 14,6ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

E agora é que reparei que estou com a máxima do dia 14,6ºC  a rajada máxima foi de 41,8km/h WSW


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

Enquanto que por Lisboa ia chovendo bem, por aqui sigo apenas com chuviscos...
Chuviscos esses que renderam 4.3mm (dados do Lightning).
Sigo agora com 15.3ºC, 98%HR, 1010hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

9.6ºC
15.3ºC (a ver se a máxima não é batida até à meia-noite).


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 00:35)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)

*boa noite* 

Até há pouco ocorreu aqui um aguaceiro moderado com duração de mais de meia hora.
Neste momento tudo calmo, o céu permanece muito nublado por Nimbostratus e sem precipitação. O vento desloca-se fraco de S/SW.

*Extremos de 07-Jan:*

Máximos: 14.6ºC / 89% HR
mínimos: 7.2ºC / 60% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 12.7ºC / 86% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14.4ºC

Mín - 8.9ºC

Precipitação - 8.4 mm

Chuviscos e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2010 às 01:36)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 13,8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceio moderado mas de curta duração, por agora estão 13.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, durante esta madrugada chuviscou tendo acumulado 2mm


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado com generosas abertas. Nas serras à volta são visíveis cortinas de precipitação a espaços.


----------



## Teles (8 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado e temperatura actual de 14.4Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Boa tarde!

De momento, 15,6ºC, depois de uma mínima de *12,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 74%, pressão a 1006 hPa, e vento moderado de OSO (248º).


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

De Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m), mais logo de regresso a Loures.

boa tarde! 

Dia agradável, com sol a apresenta-se em geral pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus e congestus e vento fraco vindo de W/NW
A temperatura mínima da madrugada esteve nos *11.3ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 16.9ºC / 50% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Boa tarde!
Dia bastante quente até ao momento e com bastante sol...
Mínima de 13.5ºC, e temperatura actual nos 17ºC, com 66%HR, 10017hpa.
Vento moderado de oeste.
Nem um pingo caiu, que eu tivesse dado conta...


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

mr. phillip disse:


> Nem um pingo caiu, que eu tivesse dado conta...



Sim, até agora nada de precipitação.

Os aguaceiros vêm a caminho, com as respectivas trovoadas, pelo que o satélite e radar dizem... 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Esperemos pela festa. 

Por agora, céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, com 16,4ºC, 72% de HR e pressão nos 1005 mb. Destaque exactamente para a pressão, que tem vindo a descer muito nos últimos dias.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

Aqui já encobriu e cai agora o primeiro aguaceiro.
14,9ºC e 72% de humidade relativa.

Vento em geral fraco de SO.

-----------

EDIT
14:50 - Chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

Actividade eléctrica desde a Lourinhã até Leiria ... A última descarga eléctrica foi registada às 14h30. Parece que agora já acalmou.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

boas
aqui no campo grande, tempo ameno ( uns 14-15º), vento fraco de W e aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
preveem-se aguaciros fortes, que ja começaram a entrar, até por volta das 21h


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

em vfxira céu muito escuro.....


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2010 às 15:13)

Nos últimos 20 minutos tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade, aqui na zona de Lisboa norte!


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2010 às 15:25)

Acabei de registar o primeiro milímetro após ter estado a chover de forma moderada (e ainda continua).

Sendo assim, 1,0 mm acumulado desde as 0 horas. 

Só hoje cheguei à barreira dos 100 mm anuais. O acumulado desde Janeiro é exactamente esse, 100,0 mm certinhos.


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

por aqui aguaceiros fortes...mas trovoadas, cadê??


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2010 às 15:45)

squidward disse:


> por aqui aguaceiros fortes...mas trovoadas, cadê??



estão na zona costeira de peniche


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

Por cá acumulei 1,8 mm e continua a chover, e vai continuar...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

Por aqui vai caindo um forte aguaceiro, nada de trovoadas...
4.2mm acumulados.
Tombo na temperatura para os 13.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Pausa, talvez definitiva, na chuva, com um total de 7.4mm...
Nada mau...
13.5ºC de temperatura...


----------



## zejorge (8 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

Boa tarde

Desde as 15h30 que a chuva fez a sua aparição. Neste momento sigo com

Temp - 10,9º    HRelativa - 78%

Pressão - 1004 hpa   Pluviosidade - 1,7 mm

S/ vento    Dew Point - 7,4º


----------



## Mix (8 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

Por aqui chove moderado a forte, mas á uma hora atras chovia forte..

Mas trovoada ou granizo nada..


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Mix disse:


> Por aqui chove moderado a forte, mas á uma hora atras chovia forte..
> 
> Mas trovoada ou granizo nada..




Tás com mais sorte que eu "vizinho"!


Por aqui nada de significativo, apenas chuva fraca de vez em quando. Fico à espera que mandes alguma coisa para este lado.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2010 às 18:06)

Por aqui esteve a chover durante a tarde e um pouco de manhã.

Acumulei 3.6 mm.

Neste momento não chove e estou com 11.8ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Boa tarde.
Caem aqui o que penso serem as últimas chuvas do dia.
Por hoje 13.0mm acumulado.
Temp. actual 11.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

De regresso a Loures, na Nazaré (Est. Serviço – A8)

Boa tarde! 

Tempo chuvoso, pois claro...! 
Desde o início acompanhado dos Nimbostratus e da sua típica precipitação contínua; agora por aqui, algumas abertas surgem permitindo uma trégua na precipitação e vento fraco de Oeste.

A temperatura aqui deve rondar os 13ºC.

..., até logo!


----------



## F_R (8 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Boa tarde

O dia ficou marcado por aguaceiros em Santarém
Alguns intensos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2010 às 18:44)

O acumulado de hoje até agora está em 9.3mm, e neste momento está a chover.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

Um dia chuvoso, com 11,8 mm acumulados até ao momento.

Agora com 11,9 ºC.


----------



## meteo (8 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Boa noite

Por aqui um dia de chuva,com temperaturas amenas. Ainda houve momentos que caio bem.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2010 às 20:12)

Muita chuva esta tarde em Setúbal vou com um acumulado de *14,8mm* e um rain rate máximo de 58,4mm/h era 16:03

A máxima foi de 16,9ºC e a mínima está neste momento com 11,3ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

caiu há bocado um aguaceiro moderado

sigo com *10,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Aqui cai neste momento mais um aguaceiro.
Vou com 12mm acumulados.
10,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Temperatura máxima de *16,2ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 10,9ºC, humidade nos 92% e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

Dia com duas partes bem distintas...
Até ao início da tarde, muito sol nas generosas abertas dadas pelo céu e algum calor... Máxima de 17.2ºc, pelas 13h56...
Depois veio a chuva e a descida clara da temperatura...
Sigo com 12.3ºC, 86%HR, 1007hpa, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

11.9ºC
17.2ºC
Precipitação: 8.4mm.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro e a precipitação vai em  *15,2mm*  

temperatura actual de 11,1ºC e humidade de 89%


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

boas
sigo com 11.6º, vento fraco de W e ceu muito nublado com periodos de chuva moderada


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

Por agora, 10,6ºC e céu muito nublado, com vento a 23,4 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

*Olá boa noite* 

*Já em casa em Loures*, há pouco com a ocorrência de um aguaceiro moderado mas que de momento tudo voltou a acalmar, reparei que por cerca de uma hora os valores de temperatura e humidade se mantiveram completamente estagnados!

O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens médias e altas em redor, sem precipitação e vento fraco a deslocar-se de W/NW.
Quanto a extremos, só amanhã, obviamente! 

*Valores actuais:* 10.9ºC / 82% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Precipitação - 5.2 mm.

Aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2010 às 01:59)

De momento, quase sem alterações! 

Céu com algumas nuvens, Cumulus fractus, vento geralmente fraco de W/NW e sem chuva.

*Valores actuais:* 11.1ºC / 83% HR


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2010 às 07:03)

Bom dia!

Temperatura actual de 10,8ºC, tendo a mínima não descido dos *10,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 92% e vento nulo.

Pressão a 1007 hPa.


----------



## Teles (9 Fev 2010 às 08:20)

Boas, por aqui o dia começou muito nublado com alguma morrinha e uma temperatura de 10,4Cº , neste momento já se vêem uma abertas bem largas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.3ºC, neste momento estão 10.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

Acumulados 11,8 mm ontem, ao longo de todo um dia de chuva fraca a moderada.

Hoje já tenho 1,8 mm e o vento sopra fraco de NO, com 12,7 ºC.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

O céu por aqui permanece maioritariamente nublado. Ausência de precipitação de momento.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Aqui cai agora um aguaceiro.
Vou com 3mm acumulados hoje.
Ontem acumulei 13mm.

A temperatura está nos 13,6ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2010 às 13:08)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 14.6ºC 13:05
Pressão: 1009.3Hpa 13:05
Intensidade do Vento: 18.3 km/h 13:05
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 10.1ºC 13:05
Humidade Relativa:72% 13:05
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 3.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 13:05
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!
Chuva hoje, muito pouca... Não contabilizei precipitação.
Ontem, ainda antes da meia-noite, foi mais 1mm para o penico, elevando o total do dia de ontem para 9.5mm. Nada mau...
A mínima foi de 11.6ºC, e sigo agora com 15.8ºC, 67%HR, 1011hpa.
Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de 15.5ºC.
Agora sigo com 12.6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2010 às 20:16)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC, humidade nos 85% e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Olá boa noite! 

Dia marcado por aguaceiros esporádicos, céu parcialmente nublado por Cumulus fractus, alguns congestus e vento em geral fraco.
A temperatura mínima até ao momento verificada foi de *10.6ºC* (talvez prestes a ser batida) e a máxima de *15.9ºC*.

Pelo que é possível observar, o céu está quase limpo, apenas alguns Cumulus fractus isolados surgem por aqui e o vento desloca-se fraco de NW.

*Valores actuais:* 10.8ºC / 82% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

Tirando o vendaval que houve em Alvalade (), por aqui tudo calmo, com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 11.7ºC, 83%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

11.6ºC (talvez caia até à meia-noite)
15.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,3ºC e a mínima foi de 10,6ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 38,6km/h e a precipitação de 0,6mm

Agora sigo com 11,5ºC, 86%HR, 1011,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

Acalmia quase total. Temperatura estagnada, humidade estagnada, pressão estagnada, até o vento se encontra nulo!

10,9ºC, 88% e 1010 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.3ºc 14:03
Temp Min: 10.0ºc 22:39
Rajada Max: 25.9km/h 14:04
Wind Chill : 3,8 01:20
Chuva Precipitação 4.0mm

Temp actual 10.3ºC 23:30
Pressão: 1010.5Hpa 23:30
Intensidade do Vento: 4.6 km/h 23:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: 10.3ºC 23:30
Humidade Relativa: 87% 23:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 23:30
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 4.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

Olá... 

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco a nulo de SE.

*Extremos de 09-Fev:*

Máximos: 15.9ºC / 86% HR
mínimos: 10.1ºC / 65% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 10.1ºC / 84% HR


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 11,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.3ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Precipitação - 2.0 mm.

Aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 02:34)

O céu agora apresenta-se muito nublado, aparentemente trata-se de neblina e vento muito fraco de direcção variável.

Despeço-me com os valores: *10.0ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2010 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.4ºC e o céu está encoberto e já não chove, de referir que durante a madrugada até á pouco choveu.


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu encoberto e chuva fraca. Temperatura nos 9ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

Bom dia
Conto já com 6.9mm
A temperatura anda nos 9.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

Por aqui mais ou menos desde as 10 horas que tem chuviscado e continua


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Boas

Aqui foi toda a manha a chover ao inicio moderada depois chuvisco e ainda continua! a precipitação acumulada desde as00h é de 10,6mm e a temperatura actual é de 12,3ºC com 94%HR e pressão de 1006,0hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2010 às 12:53)

Por aqui após a passagem da frente acumulei 8.8 mm.

Neste momento não chove, e estou com 11.5ºC.


----------



## squidward (10 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

chuva fraca e *13,0ºC*


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

Por aqui já levo 10,5 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.

Tem chovido bem, com alguns intervalos. 

De momento céu muito nublado e temperatura nos 13,0ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *10.7ºC*
Por agora sigo com 12.8ºC e com céu muito nublado.
Pressão a 1005.6 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.

De momento, 13,5ºC e ceu encoberto. Não chove.

Humidade nos 87% e pressão a 1005 hPa com vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Olá boa tarde! 

Céu *cinzento* e húmido, composto por Stratus fractus com base à cota ligeiramente abaixo dos 300m (ponto de referência: Serra da Amoreira), períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos, no entanto agora sem precipitação e vento em geral fraco de NE.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento verificada esteve nos *9.8ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 12.8ºC / 91% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!
Dia de chuva, embora agora não chova há algum tempo.
10.4mm de precipitação...
Temperatura nos 14.5ºC, 84%HR, 1007hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Neste momento surgem algumas abertas por entre os Cumulus fractus e alguns Nimbostratus, o vento continua fraco mas de W/NW e sem precipitação.

*Valores actuais:* 13.4ºC / 89% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.9ºC e o céu está muito nublado e de vez enquando chuvisca, o acumulado de hoje até agora é de 6.2mm.

T.Máxima: 14.3ºC

T.Minima: 8.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2010 às 17:45)

Aqui *7,8 mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 0H.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Boas!

Máxima de *13.8ºC*
Agora sigo com 13.1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

Vento a rodar para NW e 9.2 mm.

Estou com 12.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 12,9°C
Humidade 90%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 10 km
Precipitação: 7.8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 12,7ºC e 92% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 13km/h.


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2010 às 19:41)

boas
tem chovido todo o dia, mas agora pela tarde tem passado a regime de aguaceiros fracos ou moderados.
neste momento, vento fraco de NW, 13.5º, e ceu muito nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

Ainda 13,6 ºC e céu muito nublado.

Dia chuvoso, mais um a contar para o mês, com 10,4 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

Boa noite.

12,2ºC  e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 80%, pressão a 1006 hPa e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

Aqui a precipitação hoje foi de *10,6mm* rain rate máximo de *7,6mm/h*

A máxima foi de *14,9ºC* e a mínima de *9,8ºC*

Rajada máxima de *38,6km/h*

Agora sigo com 12,8ºC, 78%HR, 1008,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## zejorge (10 Fev 2010 às 21:20)

Boa noite

Às 21h00 tinhamos os seguintes dados

Temperatura - 11,1º
HRelativa - 89%
Pressão - 1007 hpa
Pluviosidade acumulada - 8,5 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2010 às 21:50)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 13.4ºC, 68%HR, 1010hpa.

Extremos do dia:

11.3ºC
14.9ºC
Precipitação: 10.4mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

A precipitação ficou mesmo pelos 10,4 mm.

O vento acalmou e está nulo de momento.

Pressão em subida, embora ainda nos 1008,9 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

Dia de períodos de chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Máxima: 11,8º

Mínima: 5,9º

Precipitação: 10,9mm (E chove actualmente)


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 12,6ºC, estagnados.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.2ºc 17:37
Temp Min: 9.8ºc 01:32
Rajada Max: 25.2km/h 21:29
Wind Chill : 3.8ºc 21:29
Chuva Precipitação 11.5mm

Temp actual 11.6ºC 23:59
Pressão: 1008.2Hpa  23:59
Intensidade do Vento: 0.9 km/h  23:59
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:W
Temperatura do vento: 11.6ºC  23:59
Humidade Relativa: 79%  23:59
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm  23:59
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo  23:59
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Olá boa noite! 

Por aqui (work, pois claro, há que regressar!!!) o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado, o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Oeste. 
Quanto aos extremos de ontem, colocá-los-ei pelo início da manhã.

O mercúrio do termómetro anda neste momento pelos 12ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.9ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Precipitação - 9.2 mm.

Aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 03:48)

As condições por aqui não apresentam alterações significativas, apenas a temperatura baixou um pouco estando agora nos *10ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2010 às 07:10)

Bom dia!

*9,9ºC*, estagnados, com vento fraco de NNE (22º).

Não irá descer muito mais que isto, por agora.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1010 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 08:07)

Bom dia  

Ao chegar a casa, um belo manhecer com céu pouco nublado por Cumulus radiatus, fractus e Cirrocumulus lacunosus. O vento desloca-se fraco de Norte.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada, há pouco atingida registou *9.3ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 13.7ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 9.8ºC / 69% HR

*Valores actuais:* 9.6ºC / 80% HR


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 6ºC neste momento junto ao rio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Fev 2010 às 09:18)

Uma manhã agradável, com 11,8 ºC de momento e céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias e altas.

Hoje ainda não se registou precipitação até ao momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.2ºC, por agora o céu está pouco nublado.

Precipitação acumulada de ontém: 8.9mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

Ainda 11,6 ºC e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 9,3ºC deve ainda ser batida antes da meia noite

Agora sigo com 13,2ºC, 64%HR, 1012,5hpa e vento fraco

So de pensar que amanha a esta hora tenho menos 5 a 10ºC que agora até me dá arrepios


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

De momento, 13,2ºC, depois de uma mínima de *9,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 63% e vento fraco/nulo.

Pressão nos 1011 hPa.

O Sol vai brilhando.

Esperemos então pelo cenário do dia de amanhã.


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2010 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está céu nublado,mas já esteve sol. Era espantoso que em Sintra nevasse. Sonhar não paga imposto.


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

por aqui estão *16,6ºC* e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
*
t.máx:  17.3ºC
t.min:  6.8ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (11 Fev 2010 às 16:46)

Boas tardes
Bem quente o dia de hoje 
Extremos: 5.2ºC/14.2ºC
A ver o que o amanhã nos reserva...Pelo menos para a serra d'aire.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Por aqui começam a chegar as nuvens vindas de NW, os típicos cirros antecedidos à frente.

Estou com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2010 às 17:13)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura actual de 13,9ºC, com céu já muito nublado.

Humidade nos 52% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1010 hPa.


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2010 às 18:22)

a temp. começa a descer a pique, ainda há pouco tinha 13ºc, neste momento vou com 11.6ºc.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Bom final de tarde! 

O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por Cirrostratus nebulosus e Stratocumulus ondulatus. O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de N/NW.

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *15.3ºC*. Certamente será uma noite mais fresquinha! 

*Valores actuais:* 10.9ºC / 59% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

Boa tarde!
Dia solarengo, e temperaturas já frescas, mas nada de especial.
Sigo com 12ºC, após máxima de 13.9ºC.
A mínima deverá ser batida antes da meia noite.
Ainda 57%HR, 1014hpa, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma passagem pelo pavilhão do conhecimento, com o fim da realização de um trabalho de AP, chego agora a casa.
A máxima de hoje acabou por ser igual à de ontem tendo sido de 13.8ºC
Agora sigo com 10.6ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2010 às 22:06)

Por aqui tudo "normal" céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Estou com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

9,2ºC agora, estagnados, com vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo, que quando fraco, provém de NE (45º).

Humidade a 73% e pressão a 1011 hPa.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *14,8ºC* a mínima está ainda a ser feita até a meia noite vou com 9,0ºC, 68%HR, 1013,0hpa e vento nulo


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Alguma nebulosidade, com o frio a instalar-se timidamente...
Sigo com 10.2ºC, mínima do dia, e ainda deverá baixar mais um pouco até à meia noite.

Extremos do dia: 

10.2ºC(?)
13.9ºC.


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Boa noite,

por aqui estão actualmente 4,4ºC (miníma do dia), a pressão encontra-se nos 1011,4 hpa, 92% Rel/hum, e o vento está de NE 45º, no céu nota-se alguma nebulosidade a vir do mar (21 km em linha recta).


----------



## Nuno_1010 (12 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

O que poderá acontecer para a zona de Peniche???????????????????


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 8,5ºC, a descer, com 69% de humidade, e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

boa noite... 

O céu está parcialmente nublado, essencialmente nebulosidade alta, aparentemente trata-se de Cirrostratus e com diferentes níveis de densidade.
O vento desloca-se fraco de N/NE.
Extremos de ontem, só mais logo!

O mercúrio do meu termómetro (work) marca neste momento *8ºC*.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

aqui a temperatura parece querer finalmente baixar,sigo com  *7.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2010 às 01:06)

Aqui em Setúbal sigo com 8,3ºc, 67%HR, 1012,2hpa e vento praticamente nulo...

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Nuno_1010 (12 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

Aqui em Peniche sigo com 8ºc, 63%HR, 1012,5hpa e vento de 20Km/h de SE


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.3ºC

Mín - 8.9ºC

Aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 02:07)

está a descer a bom ritmo, sigo com *6.9ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 02:49)

O céu está agora mais nublado e até agora sem precipitação.
O vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade mantendo a posição de NE.

 Por aqui neste momento estou com *6ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 03:29)

Anseio pela chuva  o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Estou com 6.9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 03:44)

Aqui o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.
Até ao momento sem precipitação e céu muito nublado.

A temperatura mantém-se nos *6ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 03:47)

Décima a décima a temperatura lá vai descendo.

Vou com 6.6ºC  a chuva continua ausente.


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 03:54)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos 3,3ºC com vento fraco de NE, a nebulosidade por aqui também aumentou, lá fora está um bocado desagradável


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2010 às 07:36)

A minha estação meteorológica acabou de acordar a casa toda, ao disparar o alarme, devido à temperatura ser inferior a 3ºC.

Neste momento chove com 2,9ºC.
Não estava nada à espera de acordar assim! 

----------------------

EDIT 7:45: 2,6ºC. Querem ver que....


----------



## Teles (12 Fev 2010 às 07:50)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 3,4Cº , céu muito nublado só com uma ligeira aberta ,que deixou escapar este lindo nascer do sol:


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2010 às 07:52)

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2010 às 07:53)

Bom dia!
Vai chovendo, com apenas 5.4ºC, e em queda... A HR está relativamente baixa, nos 74%.
Vamos ver se há surpresas...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2010 às 08:04)

Aqui estão 4,3ºC e a descida já está a abrandar. Já não deve baixar dos 4ºC 

A zona de Lisboa é como o "Danoninho" falta sempre um bocadinho "assim"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2010 às 08:25)

Por aqui 5,1 ºC.

Vento moderado de NE e continua a chover.

Também não estava à espera que arrefecesse já em tão poucas horas.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 08:34)

Olá bom dia 

Desde a madrugada verificou-se uma gradual descida da temperatura, tendência que ainda se verifica. A precipitação iniciou de forma fraca mesmo ao amanhecer e até de forma um pouco estranha! Pingos não grossos, contudo ao caírem sobre qualquer superfície eram estranhamente ruidosos!

Céu por aqui muito nublado, há pouco mais limpo a nascente. Já em casa, chove com maior intensidade, o vento desloca-se fraco de E/NE.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 15.3ºC / 83% HR
mínimos: 9.0ºC / 40% HR
*
Valores actuais:* *3.6ºC* / 74% HR


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2010 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

Apenas água. Já tive *3,5ºC*, mas agora encontro-me com 3,8ºC.

Humidade nos 80%, pressão a 1008 hPa e vento moderado a forte de E (90º).


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 08:40)

Neste momento a chuva abrandou.
A percentagem de humidade ainda está praticamente como que no ponto para algo invulgar surgir; basta que a temperatura desça mais um pouquinho!


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

por aqui estão 2,8ºC, a minima foi de 2,6ºC, e até agora nada de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto com 3ºC junto ao rio. Vento moderado de leste.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 09:27)

A temperatura lentamente tende a subir, se bem que não passam de décimas a mais; a HR prossegue ao mesmo ritmo também a subir, mas a grosso modo os 2 valores estão estagnados!

De momento sem precipitação e vento fraco de Este.
*Valores actuais:* 3.9ºC / 77% HR


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

por aqui sigo com *5.9ºC* e com uns belos mammatus aqui por cima
ainda não choveu por aqui.


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 09:47)

Começou a nevar, e caem flocos grandes, estão 2,7ºC, agora vou lá para fora tentar captar algumas imagens


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2010 às 09:50)

PDias disse:


> Começou a nevar, e caem flocos grandes, estão 2,7ºC, agora vou lá para fora tentar captar algumas imagens



Ora abrem-se as hostilidades à cota 200 e junto ao litoral... boa forma de começar


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 09:53)

PDias disse:


> Começou a nevar, e caem flocos grandes, estão 2,7ºC, agora vou lá para fora tentar captar algumas imagens



isso é onde, Alenquer??


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 09:54)

vitamos disse:


> Ora abrem-se as hostilidades à cota 200 e junto ao litoral... boa forma de começar



E agora cai com mais intensidade, 2,6ºC.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 09:54)

pelo radar vejo que precipitação dirige-se para aqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 09:57)

vitamos disse:


> Ora abrem-se as hostilidades à cota 200 e junto ao litoral...



A perfeitamente daqui visível Serra da Amoreira com cota aos seus 320m, nada se avista! 

Começou tudo a subir muito lentamente desde há pouco!
Precipitação e vento muito fracos agora.

*Valores actuais:* 4.2ºC / 77% HR


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 10:04)

E continua a cair, agora com chuva à mistura e a temperatura a descer 2,3ºC.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

PDias disse:


> Começou a nevar, e caem flocos grandes, estão 2,7ºC, agora vou lá para fora tentar captar algumas imagens



olá, "semi conterraneo"
ás 7.45h, em arranhó, a 240m e a cerca de 20km de alenquer ( SW), estavam 3.5º, vento moderado de leste e chuva gelada ( observavam-se mesmo pedaços de gelo no vidro do carro
este cenario manteve-se até eu chegar á zona de alverca


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

De facto, a neve em Alenquer é uma óptima notícia!

Por aqui, depois de uma subida aos 4,4ºC, volta a descer para os *4,0ºC*.

A chuva continua a caír.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

Gilmet disse:


> De facto, a neve em Alenquer é uma óptima notícia!



Totalmente 

Estou com 3.8ºC por aqui também chove.


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 10:21)

Gilmet disse:


> De facto, a neve em Alenquer é uma óptima notícia!
> 
> Por aqui, depois de uma subida aos 4,4ºC, volta a descer para os *4,0ºC*.
> 
> A chuva continua a caír.



Continua a nevar com chuva à mistura e estão 1,9ºC.

A minha casa fica a 14 km's de Alenquer (concelho), mas estou mais perto de Torres Vedras (11 km's) e a 21 km's em linha recta da costa (Santa Cruz).


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 10:22)

PDias disse:


> Começou a nevar, e caem flocos grandes, estão 2,7ºC, agora vou lá para fora tentar captar algumas imagens




 Espectáculo! Parabéns, pelo menos haja alguém que tenha sorte!  Venham de lá as fotos para a malta "lavar" a vista!


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 10:23)

por aqui, uma seca total...nada de precipitação e a temp. já vai nos *6.5ºC*


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

Quem é que fpi a serra da amoreira''' ???  sepois de um aguaceiro, a chuva moderada trouxe me sleet durante sensivelmente 2 minutos.... André?????


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

*Trovoada!*

3,8ºC e chuva moderada!


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Fev 2010 às 10:33)

Gilmet disse:


> *Trovoada!*
> 
> 3,8ºC e chuva moderada!



Gilmet... Chuva por ai? Ouve se uns relampagos ao longe!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 10:33)

Tem estado aos _soluços_ a temperatura, neste momento vou com 3.6ºC.

Vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Malta, na Serra do Montejunto...em vez de uma cortina de chuva, vejo uma "espécie" de névoa esbranquiçada....acho que é bom sinal

Tirei agora uma foto.


----------



## franco (12 Fev 2010 às 10:39)

De facto caiem uns flocos na zona de Montejunto.....

por enquanto muito poucos.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Cá está a foto que tirei...acho que não restam duvidas, é mesmo neve!!





edit: Já não se vê a Serra!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

aqui em Almada estão 5 graus e até ao momento caíram 5 mm. Mínima de 4.6 por volta das 7, altura em que comou a chover.


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

squidward disse:


> Malta, na Serra do Montejunto...em vez de uma cortina de chuva, vejo uma "espécie" de névoa esbranquiçada....acho que é bom sinal
> 
> Tirei agora uma foto.



É verdade, tá toda envolta numa névoa esbranquiçada, aqui agora uma chuva gelada com flocos à mistura, a temperatura subiu para os 2,3ºC (wind chill -2,0ºC) e o vento fraco a moderado de E 90º


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2010 às 10:50)

Mantém-se tudo na mesma desde que saí... Continua a chover bem, já com 7.5mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 5.2ºC, 87%HR, 1011hpa, vento fraco de leste...
Poderia ser um dia com uma máxima historicamente baixa por aqui, mas os 10ºC à meia noite estragam tudo...
Claro que neve, nada...


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

já ganhei o Dia ESTÃO A CAIR FLOCOS!!!! AQUI


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 10:52)

Por aqui parou de chover.

Estou com 3.6ºC e 4.4 mm até agora.

O vento ficou fraco.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

Brutal!! claro que é um floco ou outro perdido...mas é Lindo!!

ainda não dá para filmar ou tirar foto...espero que se intensifique para tirar fotos


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 11:04)

squidward disse:


> Brutal!! claro que é um floco ou outro perdido...mas é Lindo!!
> 
> ainda não dá para filmar ou tirar foto...espero que se intensifique para tirar fotos



Brutal mesmo, já voltou a cair com mais intensidade, agora acalmou um bocado, a Serra de Montejunto já nem se vê, chuvisca com uns floquinhos misturados e estão 2,5ºC.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 11:05)

já parou mais, agora com algumas pinguinhas de chuva fraca perdidos...mas pelo radar parece que vem ai molho
A Serra de Montejunto com nova investida de neve, avista-se de novo a tal névoa. Isto começa a ficar interessante


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 11:09)

uau!! agora estava a ver os poucos pinguinhos de chuva que caiam, passou-me a frente da janela um alto floco branco até me assustei
Vamos ver o que isto dá...mas penso que se calhar o melhor da coisa foi só isto, mas já deu para lavar "minimamente" a vista.


----------



## cardu (12 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

então mas a temperatura à tarde não tem tendência a descer ainda mais???


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 11:17)

cardu disse:


> então mas a temperatura à tarde não tem tendência a descer ainda mais???



Não está a chegar ao limite, agora possivelmente irá começar a subir.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

neste momento estamos numa area de convergencia entre as massas quentes maritimas ( que estao a passar a sul do algarve, vindas de sul) e massas continentais frias vindas de NE desde a europa/PI, isto nos niveis baixos.
nos niveis medios (850hpa) estamos em plena iso0º, na barreira entre o ar quente de sul/sudeste e o frio vindo de norte/leste, enquanto nos niveis altos estamos sob ar relativamente morno vido de oeste/sudoeste.

dado isto há a possibilidade de ocorrencia de convecção de origem frontal e portanto aguaceiros moderados.
dado o frio nos niveis medios e baixos, vindo de leste, é que é possivel a ocorrencia de neve a cotas baixas...
se formos a ver esta tanto "calor" nos 850hpa como na cota 0, aqui no centro e sul.

aqui os movimentos ascendentes( dada a convergencia em superficie) e geopot. ao nivel dos 700hpa, aprox 3000m.




durante as proximas 12h as temperaturas deverão manter-se por volta dos 4-6º em lisboa, descendo até 2-4º na periferia.
na proxima madrugada espera-se um gradual diminuir da cobertura nubulosa e consequentes inversões termicas dada a estabilidade nos niveis baixos ( fraco gradiente vertical).


----------



## ferreirinha47 (12 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

stormy disse:


> neste momento estamos numa area de convergencia entre as massas quentes maritimas ( que estao a passar a sul do algarve, vindas de sul) e massas continentais frias vindas de NE desde a europa/PI, isto nos niveis baixos.
> nos niveis medios (850hpa) estamos em plena iso0º, na barreira entre o ar quente de sul/sudeste e o frio vindo de norte/leste, enquanto nos niveis altos estamos sob ar relativamente morno vido de oeste/sudoeste.
> 
> dado isto há a possibilidade de ocorrencia de convecção de origem frontal e portanto aguaceiros moderados.
> ...



Brilhante explicação aliás como sempre Stormy, aqui por Leiria sigo 6,6ºC de temp. e com céu muito nublado


----------



## Santos (12 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Boa dia,

Apeas para informar que por estes lados que desde pelo menos as 8.30 tem vindo a nevar cada vez que cai um aguaceiro.
A conta ronda os 230/250msm

Tenho conhecimento da mesma ocorrência na estada que liga a Lourinhãoa Torres Vedras.


----------



## rozzo (12 Fev 2010 às 11:41)

Santos disse:


> Boa dia,
> 
> Apeas para informar que por estes lados que desde pelo menos as 8.30 tem vindo a nevar cada vez que cai um aguaceiro.
> A conta ronda os 230/250msm
> ...



Estava a ver que nunca mais aparecias! 

Dada a tua localização esperava os relatos com alguma curiosidade! 

Vídeos?


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

Por aqui tudo estável... Vou daqui a pouco para São Martinho do Porto passar o fim de semana, a ver se apanho alguma surpresa pelo caminho...
Sigo então sem chuva, de momento, com 5.9ºC, 91%HR, 1011hpa, vento moderado de leste...
Precipitação acumulada de 8.5mm.


----------



## rufer (12 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

Boas. 
Na Abrigada, mesmo junto à serra de Montejunto de vez em quando caem uns flocos. Daqui a pouco vou subir até à serra para ver como está.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

acima de tudo estamos (outra vez) com muita muita sorte...
frio nos niveis baixos e medios, devido á lestada (temps. near freezing) hr não demasiado alta, em altura pouco frio mas o suficiente e convergencia para mexer a "sopa" e gerar convecçao e chuva....sorte sorte sorte
mais a norte não havia chuva, mais a sul lixavamo-nos com a intrusão quente nos 850
...felicidades aos que estao a ser contemplados com neve a 300m apesar de cotas standard de 1300m xD


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia! Hoje tanto em Sintra como aqui por Caxias os únicos flocos que vi foram os de Cereais ao pequeno almoço.
 No IC 19 ainda apanhei uma espécie de gotas finas de gelo (não era bem granizo) e mais nada.

 Agora só uma pergunta por mera curiosidade: haverá algum dia probabilidades de nevar aqui em Caxias, Paço D'Arcos ou Oeiras? 
 Neste momento Caxias segue com 8,2º, está já quente demais... vai chovendo devagarinho.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 11:55)

aqui os pinguinhos de chuva que iam caindo já pararam.
Pena a precipitação por aqui fosse quase Nula, senão até podia-se repetir o 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Fiquei feliz ter ter visto aqueles floquinhos a cairem isoladamente (tipo neve seca, sem pingos de chuva a mistura) um pouco antes das 11h.


----------



## rozzo (12 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

Aqui em Lisboa no Campo Grande está "manhosa" a chuva.. Ninguém sobe a serra de Monsanto ou as da zona de Odivelas?


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

mr. phillip disse:


> Poderia ser um dia com uma máxima historicamente baixa por aqui, mas os 10ºC à meia noite estragam tudo...



Não percebo porque dizes isso, a mínima aqui até foi razoável, cerca de 4,8ºC. 

A máxima sim, essa foi de 10,1ºC à meia-noite.


----------



## PDias (12 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

Aqui já à cerca de 1 hora que só chove miudinho, com 2,7ºC, na Serra de Montejunto é que parece continuar a nevar.


----------



## F_R (12 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Bom dia

Dia frio em Santarém com algum vento
O céu está nublado mas ainda nada de chuva
Pelo radar do IM ela já não deve demorar muito.
Segundo o IM às 10 horas estavam 4.6ºC


----------



## cardu (12 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

ainda não entendi uma coisa.....

durante a tarde poderá nevar no ribatejo ou apenas o alentejo poderá ver neve??


----------



## Santos (12 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

rozzo disse:


> Estava a ver que nunca mais aparecias!
> 
> Dada a tua localização esperava os relatos com alguma curiosidade!
> 
> Vídeos?



Viva Rozzo!

Cá vai algo


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Por aqui 4.8ºC, a minha Davis já prevê neve 

Vento fraco, de momento não chove.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 12:27)

cardu disse:


> ainda não entendi uma coisa.....
> 
> durante a tarde poderá nevar no ribatejo ou apenas o alentejo poderá ver neve??



Neve só mesmo em zonas altas, no Alentejo eu descarto que à tarde haja alguma coisa sem ser água, pois a precipitação não tem conseguido chegar aqui e a estas horas já estamos a rondar o 5ºC (com excepção para Portalegre). O único relato que houve no Alto Alentejo foi de Arraiolos e a pessoa nunca mais deu notícias, por isso nem se sabe como foi ao certo.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

acho que o sensor da minha estação não anda bem...no termometro da Farmácia registava 4ºC quando caíram os flocos de neve e na minha estação dizia 7.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

cardu disse:


> ainda não entendi uma coisa.....
> 
> durante a tarde poderá nevar no ribatejo ou apenas o alentejo poderá ver neve??



Todo este evento é de certa maneira uma incógnita, tudo poderá acontecer, mas com o avançar da tarde e com o avançar da precipitação para o interior (Alentejano) tudo pode acontecer, porque é lá está a maioria do ar frio. Já no Ribatejo acho mais impossível que vá haver surpresas, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Por aqui só água...

Mínima de 4,2ºC e agora já sigo com 6,7ºC.

A precipitação aqui foi superior à das redondezas 11,0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Era bom que se concretizasse, mas é apenas uma previsão


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 12:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui só água...
> 
> Mínima de 4,2ºC e agora já sigo com 6,7ºC.
> 
> A precipitação aqui foi superior à das redondezas 11,0 mm



Se aqui tivessem chegado essa quantidade de precipitação, sim haveria alguma hipótese, mas com os possíveis chuviscos é para esquecer.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui só água...
> 
> Mínima de 4,2ºC e agora já sigo com 6,7ºC.
> 
> A precipitação aqui foi superior à das redondezas 11,0 mm



Os meus valores são quase fotocopia dos teus ai na moita 

Mínima de 4,2ºC (8:37) a precipitação vai em 11,2mm com um rate máximo de 16,4mm/h (10:59) 

Agora registo 6,3ºC, 86%HR, 1008,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2010 às 13:18)

Dados actuais de 7,1ºC (a subir a pique), 94% HR, pressão nos 1009 mb.

Vento moderado com rajadas. 

Céu com algumas abertas agora.

7,4 mm desde as 0 horas.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 13:34)

rozzo disse:


> Aqui em Lisboa no Campo Grande está "manhosa" a chuva.. Ninguém sobe a serra de Monsanto ou as da zona de Odivelas?



Devo passar por lá esta tarde.
Mas não estou com muitas expectativas. 
A ver vamos.


----------



## Lousano (12 Fev 2010 às 13:45)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 9,3º.

Mínima de -1,0º


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

Boa tarde!

Dia frio hoje, em que a mínima foi de *3.1ºC*
Da parte da manhã choveu moderado e com a temperatura a rondar os 3ºC
Agora sigo com 8.1ºC e com céu nublado.


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Santos disse:


> Boa dia,
> 
> Apeas para informar que por estes lados que desde pelo menos as 8.30 tem vindo a nevar cada vez que cai um aguaceiro.
> A conta ronda os 230/250msm
> ...



Boas! A estrada que liga Lourinhã a Torres não está inferior a 200 m? Só no Vimeiro/Maceira é que não deve ter nevado nada,também era o que faltava


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

por aqui já pinga de novo 9.0ºC segundo a minha estação...mas depois do que se passou hoje, já não sei se me fio muito nela

o Montejunto deve de estar a ter "festa" de novo, a tal "névoa" esta lá outra vez


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

Por aqui praticamente quase que não choveu ainda, a não ser uns pingos grossos de vez enquando mas que não acumulam nada, não gosto nada destas frentes frias, porque para aqui nuca chovem nada.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

Fantkboy disse:


> Quem é que fpi a serra da amoreira''' ???  sepois de um aguaceiro, a chuva moderada trouxe me sleet durante sensivelmente 2 minutos.... André?????



Sim, estava na Serra a essa hora.

Não vi propriamente neve. Mas vi algumas formas de neve.
Alguns farrapitos que se estatelaram contra o tecto do meu carro:








E posteriormente pequenos grãos de gelo que ficavam também no tecto do carro.






Vi mais alguns farrapos, misturados com a chuva, enquanto conduzia na zona de Montemor a 200 e tal metros de altitude.


----------



## geoair.pt (12 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

rozzo disse:


> Estava a ver que nunca mais aparecias!
> 
> Dada a tua localização esperava os relatos com alguma curiosidade!
> 
> Vídeos?



Entre as 8.30h e as 10.30h fiz Lourinhã-Toledo(Vimeiro)-Torres Vedras e tive sempre com o termómetro do carro (vale o que vale) a 1/2ºC mas nunca apanhei qualquer tipo de neve, só mesmo chuva muito fria em Toledo.
Mas também a cota máxima que tive foi a 170m, de resto foi sempre abaixo disso...


----------



## DRC (12 Fev 2010 às 15:00)

Boas.
Manhã de chuva e granizo.
Choveu esta manhã com 3,5ºC, ainda houve algumas esperanças mas nada.
Agora 8,9ºC e céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas.


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

Então o Peugeot que estava lá estacionado eras tu!! Só faltava um pouco mais de frio porque estava ali mesmo no limiar"«!


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 15:21)

por aqui continua a pingar, sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Começou agora a pingar em Santarém

Segundo o IM estavam 6.7ºC às 14 horas


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 15:41)

Por aqui tudo muito mais calmo comparativamente a de manhã.

7.3ºC sem chuva e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

Por agora uma ligeira subida na temperatura, 8.4ºC.


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

flocos de neve em santarem   impressionanteeeeeeeee finalmente


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2010 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



joao henriques disse:


> flocos de neve em santarem   impressionanteeeeeeeee finalmente



agora agua gelada


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

joao henriques disse:


> agora agua gelada



agora pinga!ja deu para matar a ansiedade!espero para ver mais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



joao henriques disse:


> flocos de neve em santarem   impressionanteeeeeeeee finalmente



Nevou em santarém


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com 9.8ºC, céu encoberto e vento moderado de leste...
No caminho para cá, o melhor que apanhei foram 4ºC com chuva forte, mas nem um floco tresmalhado de viu... bah...
Parabéns aos contemplados nem que seja com meia dúzia de flocos... já é algo relevante a assinalar...


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

boas
está confirmada a ocorrencia de sleet/graupel hoje de manhã e final da manhã aqui na louriceira
neste momento sigo com 5.8º, vento de ENE moderado com rajadas a tocarem os 45km.h nas zonas altas ( já subi ao cerro do tonecas, 355m, e esta va simplesmente).
agora é esperar que caia um aguaceiro..como o GFS prevê, pelo menos até as 00z desta noite..
por agora basta-me "ve-la" a descer


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nevou em santarém



Por aqui também cairam uns flocos por volta das 11h.
às 14/15 choveu fraco por aqui, mas no meio viam-se uma espécie de gotas mais grossas e esbranquiçadas, talvez um pouco de "sleet".
Prognósticos para as próximas horas? Acham que ainda pode haver alguma "pequenissima" surpresa para estes lados?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



squidward disse:


> Por aqui também cairam uns flocos por volta das 11h.
> às 14/15 choveu fraco por aqui, mas no meio viam-se uma espécie de gotas mais grossas e esbranquiçadas, talvez um pouco de "sleet".
> Prognósticos para as próximas horas? Acham que ainda pode haver alguma "pequenissima" surpresa para estes lados?



Ao que vejo a precipitaçao vai desaparecer gradualmente até a meia noite..
Poderá acorreu um ou outro aguaceiro disperso..agora olhos postos no radar..


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

começa de novo a pingar 8.9ºC


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

aqui continua a pingar.
No Montejunto vejo que há precipitação...pessoal da zona Oeste, como está por ai a situação???


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

Espetaculo, começa a chover de forma intensa e dentro dos pingos tem um bocadinho de gelo, ouvem-se a baterem no corrimão da varanda:thumbsup

edit:estive a ver agora o video do actionman no outro topico do Sul, e de facto parece ter sido mesmo freezing rain que há bocado caiu.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

Agora já vai arrefecendo e já vou com 6.7ºC.


----------



## FANAN (12 Fev 2010 às 17:54)

squidward disse:


> aqui continua a pingar.
> No Montejunto vejo que há precipitação...pessoal da zona Oeste, como está por ai a situação???



Estou aqui na zona da ericeira e Santa Cruz, e... muito frio e águaceiros, á pouco em Mafra tava 6 º


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

squidward disse:


> Espetaculo, começa a chover de forma intensa e dentro dos pingos tem um bocadinho de gelo, ouvem-se a baterem no corrimão da varanda:thumbsup
> 
> edit:estive a ver agora o video do actionman no outro topico do Sul, e de facto parece ter sido mesmo freezing rain que há bocado caiu.



RUN: 2010/02/12 12Z CIDADE: BENAVENTE LAT: 38.98 LON: -8.81 Consultar Outra Cidade AQUI 
Painel Data / Hora V.10m (km/h) V.850hpa (km/h) Prec. (mm) Cape LI DAM Altura 850hpa Altura 500hpa Temp 2M Hum. 2M Temp 850hpa Temp 500hpa SLP(hPa) Nuvens % Cota (m) 
+3 Sex 12/02 15H 21  31  0.1 0 14.8 543 1379 5493 5.2 75 1.3 -21.6 1008.3 100 1233 
+6 Sex 12/02 18H 17  15  0.3 0 13.7 541 1381 5481 4.7 79 0.5 -22.7 1008.5 100 1112 
+9 Sex 12/02 21H 17  16  0.4 0 13.8 540 1385 5473 4.3 77 -0.6 -23.4 1009.2 100 977 
+12 Sáb 13/02 00H 15  29  0.6 0 15.1 539 1384 5464 4.1 76 -1.3 -22 
com esta situação sera possivel nevar?


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

boas
aqui na louriceira o ceu tornou-se muito nublado e vai chuviscando com 5.0º, o vento tornou-se  moderado a forte de ENE....o GFS aposta na possibilidade de surpresas até á madrugada de amanhã

a minha previsão amanhã é de frio, com vento moderado de leste e possibilidade de aguaceiros de neve até as 06h, restante dia com sol, min de 0-1º max de 8 a 9º.
domingo, ceu muito nublado, possibilidade de sleet até ao meio de manhã, passando a regime de chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado a forte de SE min de 0-1º max de 7º.
2f, subida das temperaturas, vento moderado a forte de SE rodando para SW, periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros moderados, min de 5 max de 11º
isto aqui para a louriceira


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 18:05)

Por aqui começou neste momento a chover.

Estou com 5.8ºC e a precipitação "elevou-se" aos 5.2 mm.

A Davis prevê uma vez mais hoje neve


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2010 às 18:05)

Por aqui não nevou, mas trovejou bastante
Sigo neste momento com 8.5º


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

andres disse:


> Por aqui não nevou, mas trovejou bastante
> Sigo neste momento com 8.5º




Interessante a actividade eléctrica nessa zona durante estes episódios.
Já tinha constatado tal em 10 de Janeiro deste ano.


----------



## Santos (12 Fev 2010 às 18:17)

Nevou na Grande Lisboa e Algarve

As baixas temperaturas aliadas à chuva provocaram, esta sexta-feira, a queda de flocos de neve em zonas onde não neva com regularidade, como o norte de Lisboa e algumas localidades do interior alentejano. 

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, citado pela agência Lusa, até meio da tarde surgiram informações de queda de «pequenos flocos de neve» na localidade de Dois Portos (Torres Vedras), Alverca, Evoramonte, Vila Viçosa e Vimieiro (Arraiolos). 

As previsões da meteorologia apontam para a manutenção das baixas temperaturas, provocadas pela passagem de uma massa de ar polar pelo território. 

Por causa das baixas temperaturas o IM colocou oito distritos em aviso amarelo (o segundo menos grave de uma escala de quatro). Os distritos em aviso amarelo por causa das condições meteorológicas são Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Portalegre. 

Até domingo, as temperaturas em Portugal Continental vão oscilar entre máximas de 11 graus Celsius e mínimas de 6º negativos. 

Também por causa das baixas temperaturas, a Protecção Civil emitiu um comunicado a relembrar as recomendações para situações como esta, sobretudo a necessidade de utilizar várias camadas de roupa, evitar actividades físicas intensas e ventilar as habitações quando se utilizam lareiras ou braseiras.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/neve-tempo-meteorologia-tvi24-grande-lisboa/1138961-4071.html


----------



## zejorge (12 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Olá

Por aqui, continuamos sem chuva, e agora sem vento, e os dados disponiveis são

Temperatura - 7º
HRelativa - 58%
Pressão - 1008 hpa


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Fev 2010 às 18:40)

*Boa tarde!* 

Um dia bastante frio a avaliar pelo winchill por vezes bem agreste. Alguma precipitação, geralmente fraca em regime de aguaceiros sob pingos muitas vezes bastante desordenados típicos nestas circunstâncias.

A temperatura máxima, bem modesta, não ultrapassou os *7.9ºC* e a mínima não desceu além dos *3.6ºC* pelo início da manhã.
Mesmo que não atinja esta noite valores muito baixos, verificando o actual e comparando com os valores próximos verificados ontem, está prometedor! 

Neste momento parece-me observar Altostratus duplicatus, pingos esporádicos e desordenados (água, pois claro! ), vento fraco por vezes moderado de Este.

Valores actuais: *5.7ºC* (tende a descer) / *61% HR* (se esta não fizer nenhuma escalada...)


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 18:40)

por aqui pinga a mesma com algum freezing rain à mistura mas menos que por volta das 17h.
temperatura continua a baixar e vai nos 7.4ºC


----------



## Teles (12 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Por acaso saberás o que é freezing rain ?????

Poderás consultar aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 18:58)

squidward disse:


> Espetaculo, começa a chover de forma intensa e dentro dos pingos tem um bocadinho de gelo, ouvem-se a baterem no corrimão da varanda:thumbsup
> 
> edit:estive a ver agora o video do actionman no outro topico do Sul, e de facto parece ter sido mesmo freezing rain que há bocado caiu.



Chuva com congelação ou Freezing Rain.

Chuva com congelação ocorre quase sempre com valores de temperatura negativos.



> Chuva com congelação (Freezing Rain)
> 
> Chuva com congelação forma-se quando neve atravessa uma camada intermédia da atmosfera com temperaturas positivas derretendo completamente mas entrando a gota de chuva resultante em sobrefusão (estado liquido com temperaturas negativas) quando a camada junto à superfície se encontra com temperaturas negativas.
> A gota de chuva ao tocar na superfície congela instantaneamente.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/guia-de-hidrometeoros-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

teles disse:


> Por acaso saberás o que é freezing rain ?????



penso que seja "chuva congelada", aliás como mostra o video do actionman no tópico de seguimento do Sul é em tudo semelhante a aquilo que presenciei....porque granizo não é, se fosse eram pedras bem maiores e brancas.
estas eram gotas de chuva congeladas que assim que tocavam no corrimão algumas derretiam (enquanto derretiam via-se um bocado de gelo no centro da gota)outras ficavam uma espécie de gotas solidas e faziam barulho de pequenas pedrinhas a bater no vidro (o som é diferente do granizo...digamos que, menos barulhento).
É isso? ou é outra coisa?


----------



## Teles (12 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Pela tua descrição é granizo.
Granizo - Precipitação de grãos de gelo transparentes ou translúcidos, que são esféricos ou irregulares, raramente cónicos, com diâmetro igual ou inferior a 5 mm.
Podem subdividir-se em dois tipos principais:
 - gotas de chuva congelada ou flocos de neve quase inteiramente fundidos e recongelados;
 - grânulos de neve envolvidos por uma camada delgada de gelo.


----------



## squidward (12 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

teles disse:


> Pela tua descrição é granizo.
> Granizo - Precipitação de grãos de gelo transparentes ou translúcidos, que são esféricos ou irregulares, raramente cónicos, com diâmetro igual ou inferior a 5 mm.
> Podem subdividir-se em dois tipos principais:
> - gotas de chuva congelada ou flocos de neve quase inteiramente fundidos e recongelados;
> - grânulos de neve envolvidos por uma camada delgada de gelo.



ok esclarecido, de facto assim sendo é mesmo granizo. estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

A temperatura, durante a tarde, não passou da casa dos 7ºC.

De momento sigo com 5,3ºC, estagnados, e céu encoberto.

Choveu, há pouco.


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

Por aqui choveu há pouco 30 minutos seguidos,por vezes moderado.A temperatura não tenho dados,mas parecia estar alta.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Aqui sigo com 5,3ºC e chove....

Um aparte:

A "Freezing Rain " hoje tão falada durante o dia, simplesmente não aconteceu.

O termo mais ou menos correcto é "Sleet". Mais ou menos correcto porque em diversos locais tem um significado diferente. Consultando o tópico referenciado mais atrás, acho que se enquadra melhor nesta categoria:

*Granizo miúdo (?) (Sleet ou Ice Pellets)*


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

Afinal não está assim tão alta.O MeteoOeiras regista 6,2ºC. Demasiado alta,para qualquer tipo de surpresa,mas não deixa de ser uma boa temperatura.


----------



## F_R (12 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



joao henriques disse:


> agora agua gelada



Gelo também vi mas flocos de neve não vi nenhum.

Agora em Abrantes estão 5.8ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2010 às 19:48)

Boas

Aqui chove e estão 5,2ºC   precipitação desde as0h de 13,0mm

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

boas
na louriceira, a 300m de altitude, a 5km W de arruda dos vinhos, 8km SE do sobral de monte agraço,2km NE de arranhó e 21km N de lisboa, num vale virado a norte numa area planaltica, estão *3.8º*!, vento moderado de ENE e chuva fraca.
estou em pulgas!!


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

meteo disse:


> Afinal não está assim tão alta.O MeteoOeiras regista 6,2ºC. Demasiado alta,para qualquer tipo de surpresa,mas não deixa de ser uma boa temperatura.



Na Parede, há cerca de 40 minutos estavam cerca de 7,5ºc e no Restelo (Avenida das Descobertas) há 15 minutos, estavam 6,5ºc.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Chuva fraca, 5,2ºC e 70% de humidade relativa.

Não passa disto.

-------------------

EDIT - 20h30: Chove agora com alguma intensidade. 4,7ºC e 79%.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 4.6ºC 21:30
Pressão: 1008.4Hpa 21:30
Intensidade do Vento: 16.2 km/h 21:30
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: -2.2ºC 21:30
Humidade Relativa:77% 21:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Baixo 21:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2010 às 22:07)

Boas!
Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com céu pouco nublado, e 5.3ºC de temperatura... que tem vindo a descer a um ritmo lento mas constante, pois o vento está a ajudar, soprando fraquinho de leste...
Vamos ver até onde cai...


----------



## fragoso6 (12 Fev 2010 às 22:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com céu pouco nublado, e 5.3ºC de temperatura... que tem vindo a descer a um ritmo lento mas constante, pois o vento está a ajudar, soprando fraquinho de leste...
> Vamos ver até onde cai...



em castro verde estao 5graus e esta a cair frezing rain ouve-se bater no carro


----------



## Teles (12 Fev 2010 às 22:12)

Boas , por hoje só vi mesmo uma rain  , mas tão escassa que nem o chão molhava , a temperatura máxima foi de  8,5Cº , por agora  com céu limpo e temperatura actual de 3,7Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Por aqui finalmente chove desde as 21h.


----------



## fragoso6 (12 Fev 2010 às 22:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui finalmente chove desde as 21h.



aki e kuase neve ,se baixa-se 1 ou 2 graus,estao 4 graus aki em casto verde alentejo


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

fragoso6 disse:


> aki e kuase neve ,se baixa-se 1 ou 2 graus,estao 4 graus aki em casto verde alentejo




*fragoso6*, verifique as várias mensagens privadas que recebeu desde ontem.
Não escreva dessa forma, isto é um fórum, escreva em português e não em escrita de SMS, não tem falta de espaço nem tempo.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/private.php


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

Aqui pinga e estão 4,7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (12 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.2ºc 14:39
Temp Min: 3.2ºc 08:33
Rajada Max: 32.4km/h 15:20
Wind Chill : -8.0ºc 08:20
Chuva Precipitação 5.5mm

Temp actual 4.9ºC 23:00
Pressão: 1008.1Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: 20.2 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: -3.6ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa: 73% 00:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 23:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Profetaa (12 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

Boas noites....
Por cá ceu praticamente limpo....
Com 0.9ºC de temperatura do ar.

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Por aqui 5.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (12 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Fiz ao início da noite a viagem entre a Covilhã e o Barreiro e apanhei um belo aguaceiro em Alverca, com o termómetro do carro a marcar 4 graus, por isso, a neve não devia de andar muito longe...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2010 às 00:15)

boa noite... 

Por aqui (serviço) o céu desde há pouco que apresenta menos nebulosidade e já se nota o cintilar de algumas estrelas e verificam-se apenas algumas nuvens altas, aparentemente do tipo Cirrus.

O vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de NE com um winchill um pouco agressivo. 
Extremos de ontem, colocarei mais logo.

O mercúrio posiciona-se neste momento entre os *4/5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







Foi um bom dia!

---

De momento, *4,5ºC*, a descer.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 00:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 8.9ºC

Mín - 3.3ºC

Precipitação - 5.8 mm.

Aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín: 4,2ºC

Máx: 8,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 30,6km/h

Precipitação total: 13,6mm

Agora tão 4,3ºC, 88%HR, 108,2hpa vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2010 às 01:03)

O céu está cada vez mais visível e o vento continua desagradável, por vezes moderado e predomina de NE.

(serviço) O mercúrio desceu mais um pouquinho e aponta agora para os *4ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento, *4,5ºC*, a descer.



Com uma acalmia do vento, a temperatura tem descido bastante bem!

Em pouco menos de 1h, desci para os *3,8ºC*.


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2010 às 01:57)

Dia de Ceu muito Nublado com chuva fraca e algum Sleet (penso que seja a designação correcta), também o dia em que marcou o regresso (embora tenha sido apenas por momentos) o regresso dos flocos de neve ao Cartaxo 4 anos depois do 29/1/2006.

t.Max: 9.5ºC
t.Min: 5.2ºC


----------



## redragon (13 Fev 2010 às 02:04)

teve a nevar na zona de Elvas durante cerca de 2 horas. na cidade caia agua-neve, mas na zona de Vila Boim o nevão foi forte apesar de n acumular...!!!! neve pela 3 vez este ano em Elvas....lololol


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2010 às 02:46)

O céu está limpo e o vento abrandou um pouco o que levou a nova descida da temperatura. No exterior, estar parado é proibido! 

Agora com *2ºC*.


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2010 às 03:03)

por aqui sigo com *3.0ºC*, estou confiante que desta vez vou bater a minima do ano de *1.1ºC*


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2010 às 03:16)

1.9ºC em Abrantes agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2010 às 03:22)

Serrano disse:


> Fiz ao início da noite a viagem entre a Covilhã e o Barreiro e apanhei um belo aguaceiro em Alverca, com o termómetro do carro a marcar 4 graus, por isso, a neve não devia de andar muito longe...



Lisboa não teve mínimas por aí além, apesar disso, teve uma máxima na casa dos 8 ºC neste último dia.

Choveu grande parte do dia, mas saí pelas 10:15h da manhã passada de Moscavide, onde apanhei um aguaceiro moderado e, logo em Santa Iria, apanhei 4,0 ºC também segundo o termómetro do carro.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2010 às 03:46)

Boas noites por aqui vou nos 1.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

A noite hoje foi bem fresca com -2,4º, mas nada comparável com o interior norte, esse está realmente gelado.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Por SM Porto, bem junto ao mar, a mínima desta noite foi bem boa: -1.1ºC!
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 2.6ºC...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura-3,3°C
Humidade-72%
Pressão-1011 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 15 km
Precipitação: 0.0mm
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 3,6ºC e 84% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 10km/h. 

PS: Tive uma mínima de 0,9º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2010 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 0.4ºC com geada.

Ontém á noite ainda choveu tendo acumulado 1.4mm.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

boas
sigo com 4.7º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de E


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

frioooo
a minima foi de +0.5º
o vento intensifica-se estando agora em geral fraco mas com algumas rajadas de 15km.h, sigo com 5.6º, e ceu limpo.
o ar está muito seco (66% de hr maxima e 33% agora) pelo que as estradas secaram e o que não secou congelou
ja fui a horta...tavam os tanques congelados com cerca de 3-5mm de espessura
hoje a maxima deverá ficar-se pelos 8 ou 9º..
amanhã espero uma minima mais baixa e tambem uma maxima mais baixa..com chuva ou sleet no pré frontal passando a chuva moderada.. e uma maxima de 7º para uma minima de -1 ou 0º


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2010 às 11:19)

Boas

Aqui tive a mínima do ano até ver com *1,5ºC* e um windchill mínimo de -1,7ºC (7.34)

Agora muito sol com céu limpo e 7,1ºc, 63%HR, 1010,2hpa e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 11:32)

bucelas, uma area depressionaria com 80-100m a sul daqui ( 9km) muito bem protegida por montes com 250-350m teve uma minima de -2.3º


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

Boas.
Noite fresca, com uma mínima de *3,1ºC*.
Agora, céu limpo e 7,1ºC.
Vento moderado de Este, sensação térmica de 5ºC.
Sensação térmica mínima de -2,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Tive mínima de *0,4ºC*. Igualou a mínima de Fevereiro.

Agora Céu Limpo e 8,4ºC. O vento sopra fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2010 às 11:41)

O vento persistente, durante a madrugada, manteve a temperatura entre os 2,7ºC e os 3,6ºC até ao nascer do Sol.

A mínima não passou mesmo dos *2,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,3ºC. Humidade nos 45%, vento fraco de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1008 hPa.

Está um óptimo dia de céu pouco nublado!


----------



## Teles (13 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

Boas , aqui o dia começou com céu limpo e a temperatura mínima até ao momento foi de -3,6Cº , temperatura actual de 4,8Cº e céu limpo


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Bela manhã que esteve por aqui em SM Porto...
De momento, sigo com 8.8ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco...
Uma imagem da Baía:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 12,8°C
Humidade 47%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 15 km
Precipitação: 0,0mm
Céu totalmente limpo.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 9,2ºC e 72% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 10km/h.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 13:25)

continua o frio, e o vento fraco de NE
agora, ceu limpo e 7.6º
lá pelas 14h começa a descer


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

Boa tarde
Temperatura mínima de -1.2ºC.
Agora 11.1ºC que corresponde à máxima.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

Por aqui 10.7ºC e céu limpo.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

Um dia fresco e de muito sol, com vento fraco de NE.

Actual de 11,2 ºC e 47 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão em descida.


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

Boas.
Céu limpo e *9,8ºC* pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Mínima de hoje de 3,1ºC,a de amanhã deverá ser mais baixa.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2010 às 17:02)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 11,2°C
Humidade 46%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 10 km
Precipitação: 0,0mm
Céu totalmente limpo.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 10,6ºC e 54% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 8km/h.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 17:04)

boas tardes
sigo com 8.6º após maxima de 8.8º ( um pouco acima do esperado), o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu mantem-se limpo.
espero uma minima de -1/0º esta noite e possibilidade de algum tipo de precipitação no estado solido amanhã e na madrugada e manhã de 2f, ja que ainda ha algum frio em superficie apesar da intrusao quente de niveis medios ( esta ultima a responsavel pela subida da cota de neve mas nao impeditiva da ocorrencia de granizo).


amanhã tenho de me preparar para a chuva e maximas de 6-7º


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Máxima por aqui de *11,3ºC*

Agora vai começar a descer rápidamente até valores perto dos zero graus. Vai descer, enquanto as nuvens não aparecerem e estragarem provavelmente a descida até valores negativos.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

Por Tomar

14.4 ºC (14:47)
-4.1 ºC (07:16)

Neste momento, 11.6ºC.

Aproveito para informar que a WebCam mudou de local.

Estado agora virada para Norte.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

Aqui a máxima foi de *11,6ºC* a mínima foi de *1,5ºC*

Agora estão 10,9ºc, 47%HR, 1009,1hPa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Por aqui tá a descer a um ritmo alucinante, vou já com 8.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

E aqui vou agora com 8,6ºC, 57%HR, 1009,5hPa e  vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Ainda 9,8 ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Ar ainda seco, com 55 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Olá boa noite... 

Por aqui céu azul e a temperatura a descer prevendo mais uma noite gélida. Veremos se desce além da mínima verificada ao início da manhã que foi de *1.4ºC*. A máxima pela tarde chegou aos *12.1ºC*.
O vento desloca-se fraco de Norte.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 7.9ºC / 81% HR
mínimos: 3.6ºC / 48% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 7.6ºC / 47% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

Por S. Martinho, a temperatura vai nos 7.3ºC, mais ou menos como ontem por esta hora...
Hoje vai soprando um vento de noroeste, que talvez vá estragar a mínima que foi hoje de -1.1ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.8ºC

T.Minima: 0.4ºC

Neste momento estão 6.1ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Fev 2010 às 19:35)

Por Tomar vai ser uma temperatura engraçada, estou com 3.1 ºC (-1.5/hr)	
 e com uma diferença 24 horas: -2.9 ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

O ritmo de descida está hoje a ser bem mais rápido que ontem...
Estou agora com a temperatura que tinha ontem já perto das 23h...
Se não abrandar, hoje é noite gelada por aqui, bem junto ao mar...
Sigo assim com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Temperatura máxima alta, com *12,9ºC*.

De momento, e a descer a óptimo ritmo, encontro-me com *5,8ºC*!

Vento nulo.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

boas
sigo com 4.3º, brisa de sul ( ar frio que desce o vale que tem orientação S-N) e ceu limpo.


----------



## zejorge (13 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com

temperatura - 6,3º
HRelativa - 61 %
Pressão - 1010 hpa
Ausência de vento

Temperatura minima registada a noite passada  - 1,6º


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2010 às 20:10)

Sigo com 4.4ºC e em queda


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 20:17)

NO COMMENTS3.7º


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2010 às 20:30)

thunderboy disse:


> Sigo com 4.4ºC e em queda



Por SM Porto, também seguia em queda muito acelerada, até aos 5ºC, mas agora inverteu a marcha e vai nos 5.8ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 6.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

De momento, *4,8ºC*.

Continua a descer.


----------



## Nuno (13 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

Por aqui 3,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

De momento 7,4 ºC mas ainda com um bom caminho a percorrer.


----------



## GARFEL (13 Fev 2010 às 21:31)

boas
por TOMAR depois de uns pornográficos 20º a (marcar pelo carro) as 4 da tarde ( a estação do lsalvador marcava a essa hora 14º)
e depois de ás 19.30 marcar 3º
seguimos agora com 4,7º
vai ser mais uma bela manhã de btt pela " FRESQUINHA"


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

GARFEL disse:


> por TOMAR depois de uns pornográficos 20º a (marcar pelo carro) as 4 da tarde



Isso foi num estacionamento subterrâneo? 

Por aqui a muito sol e pouco vento, sendo a máxima de 11,2º.

Neste momento 1,3º... e a estação amadora vizinha de Miranda já vai em -0,6º


----------



## GARFEL (13 Fev 2010 às 21:47)

Lousano disse:


> Isso foi num estacionamento subterrâneo?
> 
> Por aqui a muito sol e pouco vento, sendo a máxima de 11,2º.
> 
> Neste momento 1,3º... e a estação amadora vizinha de Miranda já vai em -0,6º



bem
por acaso não
e posso-te garantir que o termómetro do carro não falha muito
até hoje apanhei-lhe apenas erros de 2 3 graus e por poucas vezes
normalmente é certinho
o que acontece é que o carro estava ao sol e numa zona bem abrigada de vento onde eventualmente poderá fazer um pouco efeito estufa
mas que captou 20º lá isso captou
como ainda há pouco ao chegar da rua deu-me sinal de perigo de gelo que dispara quando a temperatura atinge os 3º
assim que cheguei aqui á net fui comfirmar e a estação do lsalvador estava a registar 4º
como vês
só tenho pena é que não disponha ainda de um gpsneve que me leve direitinho a ela eehheeheheh


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 21:47)

Agora 6.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## GARFEL (13 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

sorte parece que vais ter tu lousano 
aí para a lousã amanhã 
cum camandro
tamos tão perto
e o clima é bem diferente


----------



## cactus (13 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

Boas aqui 5.7 ºC , a que horas chegará a chuva...?


----------



## cactus (13 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

em minutos desceu quase 1 grau...5ºC agrora.


----------



## GARFEL (13 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

+33 Dom 14/02 21H 31  64 0.4 0 19.3 546 1315 5455 4.8 57 -0.9 -17.6 999.9 100 1135 

+36 Seg 15/02 00H 36  87  0.4 0 13.7 545 1284 5418 4.6 73 1.2 -21.4 996.5 100 1183

que acham os entendidos desta run
previsão amanha
21 horas 
chuva  - 0.4mm
temp. - 4.8º
temp 85o hpa - -0.9º
24 horas
chuva - 0.4mm
temp - 4.6º
temp 850 hpa - 1.2º


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

GARFEL disse:


> sorte parece que vais ter tu lousano
> aí para a lousã amanhã
> cum camandro
> tamos tão perto
> e o clima é bem diferente



Amanhã por aqui vai nublando ao longo do dia.

A precipitação só deverá chegar durante a madrugada de Segunda-feira.







Projecção de nebulosidade e precipitação para as 00H00 de 15FEV10

Fonte: http://www.meteoblue.com/


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2010 às 22:20)

Depois do devaneio de há pouco, eis que a temperatura recomeçou o seu ritmo de descida, estando agora nos 2.4ºC...
Ouve-se musica abrazucada na Marginal de São Martinho... deve estar bom para a festa, deve...
Extremos do dia:

-1.1ºC
12ºC.


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois do devaneio de há pouco, eis que a temperatura recomeçou o seu ritmo de descida, estando agora nos 2.4ºC...
> Ouve-se musica abrazucada na Marginal de São Martinho... deve estar bom para a festa, deve...
> Extremos do dia:
> 
> ...



Creio que vais ter uma boa mínima lá em Santa Marta, aqui vai bem encaminhado, já estou nos 4,8ºC e vento nulo.

Todas as condições para uma mínima digna de se registar, se a nebulosidade não estragar tudo...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

A um ritmo de descida de -0,9ºC/h, encontro-me com *3,6ºC* na actualidade.

Humidade nos 73% e vento nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Vai descendo a ritmo certo estando nos 1.5ºC e a Hr nos 78%.


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Há quase uma hora nos 4,8ºC, lá se foi a mínima...

HR também na mesma, pouco ou nada se alterou, estando nos 77%.

Vento inexistente já há um bom bocado de tempo.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

boa noite! 

Céu limpo com o vento a soprar fraco de N/NE e claro muito frio.

Por aqui (serviço) o mercúrio posiciona-se neste momento entre os *3/2ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11.0ºC

Mín - 3.6ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## GARFEL (13 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

1 grau negativo
sem vento
já com alguma geada
o que faz prever tudo branco pela manhã
mais uma vez no btt vou procurar passar nas poças congeladas
eheheh


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

boas
sigo com 3.1º, vento de NE a 5km.h com rajadas até 10km.h, 1012hpa, 62%hr e ceu limpo.
apesar disto já atingi -0.6º, mas levantou-se o vnto e como estou perto da cabeceira do vale a inversão foi completamente trucidada
apesar de tudo o vento gelido e frio seco entranhante dão uma sensação terrivel ( tanto quanto os -0.6º)....e talvez, com a baixa hr, a temperatura ainda desca bastante até as 8h
vamos a ver se o vento acalma para dar um empurrão...

extremos de hoje:
-0.6º/8.8º


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

Aqui tenho agora *3,8ºc*, 74%HR, 1011,2hPa e vento quase nulo


----------



## squidward (14 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

eu hoje fiquei um pouco frustrado com a minima de hoje que por uma "unha-negra" não bateu ou igualou a minima do ano que é de *1.1ºC*
*
t.max:  14.4ºC
t.min: 1.2ºC*

sigo com *3.7ºC*


----------



## GARFEL (14 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

2,2 negativos


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 01:04)

Há pouco estava entre os *2* e os *3ºC*, mas com um pouco de vento que por aqui se faz sentir, as flutuações da temperatura são de prever e está a passar acima dos *3ºC*.
Se ocorrer semelhante situação de acerca de 20 horas atrás lá por casa, o valor mínimo será apreciável...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2010 às 01:04)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

O vento a fazer o seu trabalho, por agora, estando a temperatura nos 4,6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 03:38)

Madrugada fria e não deixa muito a dever à  anterior! 

Apesar das oscilações, são muito ligeiras e voltei a descer um pouquinho aos *2ºC*.
Até ao momento o céu, pelo que posso observar , está limpo.


----------



## meteo (14 Fev 2010 às 03:59)

Para a realidade Paço d´Arquense está muito frio.Estão 3,9 graus aqui ao lado em Oeiras.
Em Bragança ou noutros locais do interior 3,9 graus é Primavera,mas para aqui é realmente muito frio 
A barreira dos 0 graus nem se coloca como objectivo. Por isso hoje 2 graus registadas na estação MeteoOeiras já seria bem bom... 

Deve ser um dos ultimos dias deste Inverno que aqui teremos frio a sério.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2010 às 04:20)

Depois de tocar nos -1.0ºC subiu aos -0.1ºC. Ainda assim bastante fresco, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Nuno (14 Fev 2010 às 04:22)

Muita geada em Setúbal humidade nos 80% e uma bela camada e as temperaturas a rondar os 0 graus, por aqui 1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 05:46)

Apesar da imprecisão do termómetro, este marca de momento um pouco acima de *1ºC*.
O vento abrandou daí o resultado!
O céu parece estar nublado, devido a tanta iluminação nocturna, por vezes é difícil ver até que ponto.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2010 às 05:46)

Estou com 2.7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2010 às 08:32)

Aqui mínima do ano com *-0,7ºC*

Agora sigo com 0,9ºC e a temperatura vai subir bem devagarinho...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 09:34)

*Bom dia!* 

Interessante o cenário em alguns pontos por onde passei a caminho de casa ao início da manhã!
Muitos espaços sobretudo com vegetação, coberta com uma branca camada de geada; até aqui nada de extraordinário, não fosse o facto de desde a madrugada o céu se apresentar nublado em que as baixas temperaturas atingidas sobretudo durante o período ainda de céu limpo terem contribuído para tal!

Ao amanhecer, a oriente, pelas 7H00, Altostratus ondulatus e muita virga davam um fantástico colorido em tons de rosa, azul e laranja que reflectiam através dos primeiros raios de sol; neste momento ele surge de uma forma muito difusa, mas o cinzento é a cor que predomina e uma temperatura ainda muito baixa intensificada pelo vento fraco de NE. Curiosamente e até agora a temperatura mínima permanece igual à de ontem, *1.4ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Máximos: 12.1ºC / 78% HR
mínimos: 1.4ºC / 30% HR

*Valores actuais:* *2.4ºC* / 72% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Bom dia!
Esta noite, em SM Porto, a mínima foi estragada pela entrada da nebulosidade... Pois quando recolhi aos meus reais aposentos, a temperatura estava em 1.7ºC, pelas 23h30...
Certo é que a mínima foi de 1.1ºC, portanto pouco mais baixou ao longo da noite...
De momento, céu encoberto, 6.2ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi estragada pelas nuvens ficou pelos *1,7ºC* mais 0,5ºc que ontem 

Agora estão 3,8ºc e muitas nuvens a pressão já está em queda 1008,6hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 10:04)

O sol espreita neste momento por uma aberta que entretanto surgiu.

Os valores lentamente lá vão subindo:
*
Valores actuais:* 3.8ºC / 74% HR


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2010 às 10:10)

boas
ás 7.50h acordei e reparei que estavm 0.6º, neste momento sigo com 1.9º, 64%hr, 1009hpa e vento entre 5 e 10km.h de NE/ENE.
o ceu apresenta-se muito nublado por altoestratus, cirroestratus e nimboestratus, todos em niveis medios e altos
talvez as primeiras chuvas da frente aindem cheguem sob forma solida dada a intrusão fria e seca, de leste, no pré frontal


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 11:26)

Por aqui predominam os Altocumulus do tipo ondulatus que também apresentam efeitos translucidos interessantes e o sol lá vai surgindo tentando enganar um pouco o frio que ainda existe.

O processo é lento mas os valores vão evoluindo.

*Valores actuais:* 6.1ºC / 61% HR


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

a temperatura sobe....espero que não muito mais ( devido ao aumento de nebulosidade e vento de leste).
neste momento, 5.4º; 1009hpa; 57%hr; vento de ENE a 10-15km.h.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

Por Tomar

8.5 ºC (11:21)
-3.9 ºC (04:53)

Está a levantar-se um vento porreiro. A ver vamos.


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *2,4ºC* hoje.
Agora estão 8,1ºC e ceú muito nublado mas só por nuvens altas.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

Boas,
A mínima foi de -0,7ºC. Actualmente 7,9ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 64%.


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

estou com a maxima....7.0º
neste momento, 1007hpa; 57%hr e vento de NE 5-10km.h com rajadas de 15-25km.h.

PS- estive a falar com uma senhora, que tem uma filha no sobral de monte agraço ( 350m e a 5km NE daqui), e que disse que, 6f passada, caiu neve, até bastante, lá
aqui apenas tenho relatos de agua-neve


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *2.4ºC*
Agora sigo com 8.3ºC e a chuva começa a ameaçar cair.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

Por SM Porto, mantém-se o céu encoberto, com 10.4ºC, e vento moderado, que torna qualquer passeata bem desagradável...


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

boas
sigo com 6.9º ( desce rapido), vento fraco a moderado ( 10-20km.h) de NE/ENE, com rajadas de 30km.h, 1003hpa e 54%hr.
o ceu encontra-se totalmente encoberto.
há pouco fui a pé ao monte ( 350-360m) e estavam 6 a 6.5º com vento forte
acredito num milagre....dada a baixa hr e o frio vindos do interior norte e centro


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 9,2°C
Humidade 58%
Pressão 1003 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 10 km
Precipitação: 0,0mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e alguma neblina.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 8,5ºC e 75% de Humidade. O vento está moderado, nos 20km/h.

PS, 16:24 - 1002hPa


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

Boas

Até agora a máxima foi de apenas 8,9ºc mas receio que seja batida antes da meia noite!!

A rajada máxima é de 48,3km/h e está em aumento  

Temperatura actual de 8,2ºC com chill de 4,4ºC  a pressão está em queda e é agora de 1000,8hPa


----------



## zejorge (14 Fev 2010 às 16:35)

Boa tarde

Com o corso carnavalesco a passar, sigo com

Temperatura - 9,5º
Hrelativa - 57 %
Pressão - 1004 hpa
Vento - E 2,9 kmh
Rajada - NE 18 kmh
Precipitação - 0,0 mm

A minima registada durante a noite   -1,2º


----------



## Lightning (14 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

Mínima de 3,4ºC 

Entretanto já chove fraco aqui. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.

Dados actuais:

8,8ºC
69% HR
1001 mb


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

A pressão sobe, 1003hPa

Sigo com 8,7ºC.


----------



## meteo (14 Fev 2010 às 17:37)

Por aqui dia frio,com céu muito nublado.Eu a sonhar com uma mínima de 2 graus hoje,e só chegou aos 3,6ºC  
A chuva é que podia esperar 2 horinhas,que jogar á chuva e com este frio não é lá muito agradável.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de -1.0ºC às 3.30h.
A máxima foi de 8.5ºC.
Por agora 7.9ºC e 61%Hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.3ºC e o céu está encoberto e ainda não choveu nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.2ºC

T.Minima: -0.4ºC


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2010 às 18:25)

Boas 8.3 ºC, sensacao termica de 5ºC, e já pingou


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 18:36)

Já esta a chover fraco mas ainda não registei nada, a temperatura é de 8,2ºC a humidade de 72% e a humidade de 1000,6hPa o vento ao contrário do que esperava está fraco agora e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 49,9km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

*boa noite!* 

Céu muito nublado por Altostratus opacus, sem precipitação, o vento desloca-se geralmente fraco de E/NE e uma temperatura ainda próxima da máxima atingida que foi de *8.5ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 7.9ºC / 57% HR


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 19:00)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 8,2°C
Humidade 69%
Pressão 1002hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 0,0mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e começou agora a chover.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 7,7ºC e 81% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 8km/h.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Boas

Chove e já acumula 0,6mm e a temperatura desce é agora de 7,4ºC, 80%HR e pressão de 999,6hPa a descer de forma acentuada


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Boa noite.

Dia com aumento gradual da nebulosidade e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.

Máxima: 10,2º

Mínima: -2,2º


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Por SM Porto já chove, umas pingas bem grossas...
Sigo com 8ºC, após máxima de 11.1ºC


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

Como disse o miguel por aqui chove fraco temperatura a rondar, agora os 7ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 19:41)

Sigo com:
7,1ºC
82%HR
998,6hpa
1,2mm
chill de 4º
vento fraco a moderado, máximo 50km/h


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2010 às 19:49)

sigo com chuva moderada, por vezes acompanhada de algum granizo, e vento fraco moderado até 25km.h de este.
agora, 5.0º; 1001hpa e 0.7mm desde as 00z


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2010 às 19:54)

Por aqui agora com:
6,1ºC
59%HR
1001hpa
0,0mm
chill de 3º
vento na casa dos 30km/h de O 

E começou  a chover fraco agora


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

Pouco passava das 19h quando começou a chover e por momentos até com intensidade moderada; o vento também agora mais hostil desloca-se de E/NE. 

Neste momento apenas chuvisca e a temperatura continua a descer.

*Valores actuais:* 6.6ºC / 79% HR


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2010 às 20:08)

Boas.
Chove fraco a moderado.
Continua fresco, estando agora *6,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada até agora de 0,5 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 20:41)

Observação actual do tempo:

Temperatura 7,2°C
Humidade 90%
Pressão 999 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 1,8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuva moderada.
-------------------
A estação do HotSpot regista neste momento 6,8ºC e 93% de Humidade. O vento está moderado, nos 20km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2010 às 20:42)

Por aqui a chuva vai caindo suavemente e fraca.

Estou com 6.6ºC e já acumulei 1.6 mm.


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2010 às 20:45)

O aspecto da agua da chuva que ficou acumulada numa bacia.

 A foto foi tirada na manha de sabado, ao meio dia ainda havia gelo a sombra


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

6,4ºC e chuva fraca.

Vento nos 27,4 km/h de ESE (112º), e humidade de 87%.

Pressão a 996 hPa.


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2010 às 21:04)

Estão 6,2ºC e chove moderado na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
O vento sopra moderado e a pressão desce estando agora nos 999,1 hPa


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

Dados actuais:
6,8ºC
88%HR
998,2hPa
3,0mm
chill 5ºC
vento fraco


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

6ºC agora chuva fraca e persistente.., se a temperatura baixar mais um grau ou 2 , até pode cair qualquer coisa na arrabida...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

6.1ºC e  já com 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

6.8ºC e chuva moderada, por SM Porto...


----------



## squidward (14 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

7.4ºC e Chuva.
Ao pé de Rio Maior apanhei algum granizo.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

thunderboy disse:


> 6.1ºC e  já com 0.2mm acumulados.



Meia dúzia de minutos e vou nos 5.8ºC


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Chove com 6ºC, mas no meio da chuva vêm algumas pedras de granizo que fazem bastante barulho ao embater nas janelas e nas persianas.


----------



## joao henriques (14 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

DRC disse:


> Chove com 6ºC, mas no meio da chuva vêm algumas pedras de granizo que fazem bastante barulho ao embater nas janelas e nas persianas.



sera que ainda vai bater certo a run da meteociel que dá neve a partir das3 da manha do tejo para cima!?era bom demais não era!mas o que é certo é a temperatura esta a descer a um bom ritmo como ja não se previa !estarei muito enganado?aqui na zona do ribatejo,lisboa e oeste!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Por aqui desde as 20:30h que chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 7,1°C
Humidade 96%
Pressão 998 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 4,4mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuva moderada.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 7,0ºC e 95% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 12km/h.


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2010 às 22:15)

joao henriques disse:


> sera que ainda vai bater certo a run da meteociel que dá neve a partir das3 da manha do tejo para cima!?era bom demais não era!mas o que é certo é a temperatura esta a descer a um bom ritmo como ja não se previa !estarei muito enganado?aqui na zona do ribatejo,lisboa e oeste!



Era giro , mas achas que a temperatura ainda vai levar um tombo assim tao grande..


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

Dados de agora:
6,9ºC
91%HR
997,4hPa
4,8mm
vento fraco
Chuva fraca e persistente continua


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2010 às 22:20)

5,8ºC e vento moderado a forte de ENE (68º).

O wind chill atinge com alguma frequência 1ºC.

Pressão nos 996 hPa e chuva.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Boas! Estou aqui a ver em tempo real as condições em Almada e está a chover moderado: 8.6 mm; 6.7ºC e pressão nos 997.8 hPa

Não esperava que começasse a chover logo ao início da noite, mas eis que assim foi.


----------



## joao henriques (14 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

cactus disse:


> Era giro , mas achas que a temperatura ainda vai levar um tombo assim tao grande..



era quase um milagre mas olha vamos sonhando!só páro de sonhar quando a temperatura começar a subir!vamos controlando a coisa


----------



## godzila (14 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

o radar deve estar marado já virão com a linha da chuva tá delimitada pela linha do proprio radar
isto não tá bom


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Por SMPorto, tudo na mesma: chuva moderada, e temperatura estagnada, agora nos 6.6ºC...

Extremos do dia:

1.1ºC
11.1ºC


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

agora 7ºC acho que nao vai baixar mais que isto...


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 22:50)

cactus disse:


> agora 7ºC acho que nao vai baixar mais que isto...



Sim fomos aos 6º mais coisa menos coisa e estagnou ai a horas, agora tem tendência a subir um pouco para ficar na casa dos 8/9ºC 

7,0ºC
91%HR
6,4mm
996,8hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Começou a pingar e a temperatura desceu um pouco para os 6,8º


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

É de certa maneira _estranho_, estar a chover bem, com vento de NE.

Sigo com, 6.1ºC e 6.2 mm.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite 

Não acredito que a temperatura, que é de 7 ºC (6,9) em Lisboa, vá descer muito mais. É pena. Dependendo da evolução da localização do centro da depressão, pode até subir 

Por aqui:

Temp = 6,9 ºC
HR = 92%
PA = 998 hPa


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Boas , o Henrique está na Lousã e diz que Neva com abundância lá


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Tem estado a chover mais nos últimos minutos e a precipitação vai em 8,2mm, a temperatura é de 7,1ºC e a pressão continua na sua descida vai nos 996,2hPa


----------



## joao henriques (14 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

miguel disse:


> Tem estado a chover mais nos últimos minutos e a precipitação vai em 8,2mm, a temperatura é de 7,1ºC e a pressão continua na sua descida vai nos 996,2hPa



meus amigos a temperatura continua a descer !ja vamos em santarem com 4,8vamos ver ate onde isto vai


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Boas, venho aqui pedir desculpa o Henrique não está na Sertã mas sim na Lousã


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Ainda não parou de chover.

A temperatura encontra-se agora estagnada nos 5,9ºC, e o vento sopra forte de NE (45º).

Humidade nos 94%.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

teles disse:


> Boas, venho aqui pedir desculpa o Henrique não está na Sertã mas sim na Lousã


Colega Lousano podes confirmar se já neva por aí? Aqui em CBR ja pinga


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

teles disse:


> Boas, venho aqui pedir desculpa o Henrique não está na Sertã mas sim na Lousã



Deve ser numa localidade a cota superior, já que aqui chove fraco e estão 5,2º no momento.

A estação amadora de Miranda já desceu aos 4,9º

PS: Ou a minha estação está marada ou ainda vamos ter surpresa, já que não pára de descer a temp. e já vai nos 4,6º


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> É de certa maneira _estranho_, estar a chover bem, com vento de NE.
> 
> Sigo com, 6.1ºC e 6.2 mm.



Olá

Realmente é mais frequente termos vento do quadrante oeste com este tempo. Todavia, não é muito frequente termos centros de depressões frontais na nossa latitude e esta situação depende do posicionamento da depressão.


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Lousano disse:


> Deve ser numa localidade a cota superior, já que aqui chove fraco e estão 5,2º no momento.



Falei com ele agora e está sensivelmente à cota 510 e está bastante surpreendido com a intensidade que neva há já algum tempo, apesar de registar 3ºC.


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Neste momento 5,28 ºC segundo o carro de um amigo meu marcava 3cº mas acho que tava errado


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Vince disse:


> Falei com ele agora e está sensivelmente à cota 510 e está bastante surpreendido com a intensidade que neva há já algum tempo, apesar de registar 3ºC.



Em Janeiro, o episódio de neve aqui também aconteceu com 3º.

A vila situa-se entre a cota 150/200


----------



## Profetaa (15 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Por cá já chove....
Com temperatura de 6.5º


www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

boas
sigo com vento moderado a forte de NE, com 20 a 25km.h e rajadas até 60km.h, chuva moderada, 7.1º e 98%hr.
desde as 20h, que a temperatura tem subido, mas agora estabilizou.
a pressão encontra-se nos 996hpa.

extremos de hoje:
TM 7.4º
Tm 0.3º
Prec 9.4mm


----------



## iceworld (15 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Por aqui   sempre com a mesma intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 8.3ºC

Mín - 2.2ºC

Precipitação - 8.6 mm.

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros fracos/moderado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## cactus (15 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

por aqui 7.2 ºC (estabilizados) e chuva fraca


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

Olá 

Muita nebulosidade baixa, precipitação fraca embora por vezes mais intensa.
O vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de NE e um windchill agressivo intensificado pela excessiva humidade.

Extremos de 14-Fev:

Máximos: 8.5ºC / 91% HR
mínimos: 1.4ºC / 48% HR

*Valores actuais:* 6.1ºC / 91% HR


----------



## iceworld (15 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

A temp. desceu dos 7.3º para os 5.1º.
E a  continua.
Deve estar a nevar aqui bem perto, ali para os lados do forista Kroger do Roxo.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

Aqui a tendência é mesmo de pequena subida 7,4ºC, 92%HR, 994,7hpa e 0,6mm


----------



## Profetaa (15 Fev 2010 às 00:39)

A temperatura continua a cair...5.2º agora
Já desceu mais de 2º numa hora...
Chove um pouco mais forte e o vento aumenta.
A pressão continua a cair...996.2 hpa

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## thunderboy (15 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

Por aqui vou nos 4.9ºC e 6.4mm acumulados


----------



## squidward (15 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

aqui continua a chover e a temp. desceu um pouco para os *6.7ºC*


----------



## cactus (15 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

bolas ,aqui tem vindo a subir 7.7 ºC agora..


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Temperatura a subir, nos 6,3ºC, depois de algum tempo entre os 5,8ºC e os 6,0ºC.

Continua a chuva.


----------



## squidward (15 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

aqui está nos *6.6ºC* e


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

Aqui a temperatura também subiu ligeiramente acompanhada de alguns aguaceiros moderados, neste momento nova acalmia na precipitação através de chuva fraca e o vento continua a soprar moderadamente de NE.

*Valores actuais:* 6.7ºC / 92% HR


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 02:07)

O iMapWeather está a detectar uma área de descargas eléctricas no mar, a Oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## FJC (15 Fev 2010 às 02:15)

Boas! Neste momento na saída do IC8 para a castanheira de pêra já se vêm uns bons flocos mas sem acumulação. O carro marca 1C. Vamos continuar a viagem até à castanheira de pêra ou serra da lousa


----------



## FJC (15 Fev 2010 às 07:05)

Boa noite

Regressado de uma uma aventura na neve , partilho aqui algumas das fotos que tirei.
















A próxima foto foi tirada no dia 10.01.2010
Diferenças!? A primeira foi tirada de dia a segunda de noite











Nas próximas duas fotos, vejam o efeito do vento. 1º parece nevoeiro, mas não é. E na 2ª parece a areia de um deserto...











Ps.: Sem correntes. Depois desta noite decidi que tenho de comprar umas!!!


----------



## thunderboy (15 Fev 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia 
Por aqui a mínima foi de 4.5ºC.
A precipitação acumulada foi de 16.2mm.

Agora. sigo com 5.1ºC, vento fraco/moderado e 87% Hr.


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca, vento forte e 4ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (15 Fev 2010 às 09:25)

Quando saí de Poiares ás 7.45 o meu carro marcava 2.5º e no trajecto para Coimbra ainda apanhei agua-neve no pára-brisas, e dava para vêr que a Serra da Lousã acumulava alguma neve. Quando cheguei a Coimbra o carro já marcava 5.5 º, enfim a miséria do costume 

Para isto que venham depressa os dias de 30º e Sol, pois já estou farto de frio e preciso de dar umas voltas de bicicleta

Joao


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 9,1°C
Humidade 98%
Pressão 989 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 10,8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuva moderada.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 8,3ºC e 97% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 11km/h. 

PS: Vamos a ver se vamos ter as ditas trovoadas


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 10:30)

O vento intensifica-se de intensidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o total acumulado de ontém á noite e de hoje de madrugada foi de 6.7mm ( uma fartura ), a mInima de hoje foi de 6.6ºC, por agora estão 7.8ºC o céu está nublado, não chove e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de SE o que faz com que a sensação de frio seja maior.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Kaparoger (15 Fev 2010 às 11:55)

Nevou durante a noite até as 9.30h da manha com pouca intensidade, acumulando pouco! neste preciso momento ja esta a cair agua-neve!! Temperatura de 2.1ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 12:11)

Por aqui neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## Lightning (15 Fev 2010 às 12:14)

Dados actuais:

8,6ºC
98% HR
989 mb 

Vento moderado com rajadas e céu muito nublado, de momento chove fraco.


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

boas
sigo com 5.2º, chuva fraca, vento moderado de ENE, 989hpa e nevoeiro
a minima foi de 3.5º, mas a temp. tem variado entre 4.5º e 5.5º desde as 00z


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

Valor de precipitação constantemente em subida. Acumulados já 21,0 mm.

Temperatura nos 8,1 ºC e pressão atmosférica nos 990,1 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

Por aqui sigo com 6.1ºC e chuva fraca. Vento fraco a moderado de E.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

Olá

Mínima hoje de *6.5ºC*
Até ao momento o dia tem sido bastante fresco, sendo que a temperatura tem rondado os 7ºC.
Por agora sigo com 7.9ºC e  chove fraco.
Pressão a 988.7 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 12:53)

Por aqui cai uns chuviscos, estou com 6.9ºC.

Acumulado até agora 8.4 mm e a pressão está nos 988.2hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

Eis-me de volta a Santa Marta, com relato de um dia de muita chuva, com 18.2mm, mais propriamente...
De momento, 8.7ºC, 98%HR, 988hpa, vento moderado de Leste...
Destaco a mínima do ano, no dia 14, com 3.3ºC.

Ontem registei 7.4mm de precipitação, com extremos de 3.3ºC/9.9ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 7.4ºC e a temperatura hoje está estagnada...


----------



## PDias (15 Fev 2010 às 13:25)

Boa tarde,

por aqui vai chuviscando, estão 5,0ºC (windchill 0,2ºC), a  pressão encontra-se nos 887,7 hpa, o vento está de E 30,6 km/h, e precipitação acumulada de 4,8mm.
Dia muito desagradável para andar na rua.

Até logo!


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 13:26)

Boas

Aqui o frio já era estão 10,4ºC, 90%HR, *988,1hPa* e vento fraco, a precipitação é que foi muita toda a madrugada e toda a manha 12,2mm até agora... a mínima foi de 7,2ºC e já não é batida é mesmo a mínima do dia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2010 às 13:26)

Acumulados 21,2 mm.

E o vento intensificou-se, soprando sustentado de NE.

Ainda com 8,1 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 13:36)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 11,7°C
Humidade 89%
Pressão 988 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 10 km
Precipitação: 12,0mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuviscos.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot *regista neste momento 10,1ºC e 97% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 4,8km/h.


----------



## DRC (15 Fev 2010 às 13:39)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria madrugada de chuva que persiste mas agora de forma fraca. Mínima de 5,9ºC.
Actualmente estão 7,2ºC e a subir com uma tendência de +0,2ºC/hora.
Pressão atmosférica nos 988,9 hPa, humidade nos 93% e vento a 11,3 km/h.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Olá

Início de tarde agreste aqui junto ao Tejo. Pelos dados oficiais a temperatura subiu 1 ºC, situando-se agora nos 8 ºC. Como está vento moderado com algumas rajadas, é como se estivessem cerca de 4 ºC para a nossa sensibilidade. Tempo cinzento de nimbostratus/fractostratus, com alguma chuva fraca e o vento do quadrante Leste.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura mínima de *5,8ºC*, e actual de 7,6ºC.

A chuva continua, embora por vezes fraca.

Humidade nos 93% e vento moderado a forte, com o wind chill nos 3/4ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (15 Fev 2010 às 14:20)

Existe notícia de alguma neve que tenha caído na Serra do Montejunto?


----------



## PDias (15 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

rbsmr disse:


> Existe notícia de alguma neve que tenha caído na Serra do Montejunto?



Boa tarde,

que eu tenha visualizado não, mas eu tive uma minima de 3,5ºC a chover, lá em cima na Serra de Montejunto é provável que tenha caido qualquer coisa, mas  hoje nem  consigo ver a Serra de Montejunto que está toda envolta numa névoa.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2010 às 15:07)

Por Tomar  as temperaturas máximas e mínimas.

7.5 ºC (15:00)
4.9 ºC (02:59) 

Muito vento, fez que ouve-se corte de luz durante a noite, pelo menos numa fase. Devido a isso o site esteve sem actualização até por volta das 14h, mas dados não foram perdidos.

Máxima do Dia 56.8  km/h (07:24)


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

Após breve visita do sol, regressa a chuva fraca tocada a um vento gélido. Sensação térmica muito desagradável.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

Isto está bom, está... 21.3mm de precipitação, e pelo aspecto, pode ser que não se fique por aqui...
9.3ºC de temperatura, pressão nos 987hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Por agora chove moderado.
Sigo com 8.3ºC
Pressão a 987.1 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

A Precipitação acumulada até agora está em 8.9mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Chove com um pouco mais de intensidade agora...
Sigo com 22.5mm acumulados...
A temperatura está nos 9.3ºC, ou seja, um verdadeiro dia de inverno à séria!


----------



## DRC (15 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Boas.
Estão 6,9ºC num dia em que as temperaturas rondaram sempre os 7ºC.
Chuva todo o dia com pequenos intervalos.
Neste momento chove e o vento sopra moderado/forte o que provoca uma sensação térmica de 4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

*Observação actual do tempo:*
Temperatura 9.1°C
Humidade 98%
Pressão 987 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 18.0mm
Céu totalmente encoberto, neblina, chuva fraca.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 9.0ºC e 98% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 3,2km/h. 

PS: O vento aqui no Montijo está-se a tornar forte, nas janelas até já assobia


----------



## zejorge (15 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Olá
 Por aqui o dia foi bem mais ventoso do que chuvoso, tendo a temperatura estado estável em valores 7,5º / 8,5º .
Neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 7,3º
Hrelativa - 86 %
Pressão - 990 hpa
Vento ENE - 4,3 Kmh

Durante o dia registei a rajada máxima de 36,5 Kmh


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vai pingando, já acumulei 10.4 mm.

Estou com 7.3ºC e vento moderado de NE.

986.7 hpa


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2010 às 18:51)

Boa tarde.

Dia frio, com vento moderado e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 8,8º

Mínima: 3,7º

Precip - 8,9mm (Desde as 23H30 de ontem)

Esteve muito perto de nevar na vila, faltou um danoninho 

No início manhã era visível neve na berma da estrada a partir da cota de 600 mt e neste momento já só a partir das 800 mt.


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

Lousano disse:


> Deve ser numa localidade a cota superior, já que aqui chove fraco e estão 5,2º no momento.
> 
> A estação amadora de Miranda já desceu aos 4,9º
> 
> PS: Ou a minha estação está marada ou ainda vamos ter surpresa, já que não pára de descer a temp. e já vai nos 4,6º



A estação do IM no aerodrómo confirma a vertiginosa descida da temperatura após o inicio da precipitação e vem tirar as minhas desconfianças nos valores apresentados pela minha estação.






Valor mínimo atíngido de 3,7º às 01H20


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

E já foram acumulados 27,2 mm desde as 0h.

Um dia frio e chuvoso, e com a pressão num valor bastante baixo, agora nos 988,7 hPa.


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

boas
sigo com 5.3º, nevoeiro, chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado a forte (20-35km.h) NE.
maxima até agora de 5.9º
minima de 3.5º


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

incrivel...desde há 24h que estou com temperaturas inferiores a 6.0º, salvo entre as 19h e as 23h de ontem, quanto houve uma subida para 7.2º


----------



## PDias (15 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

Boa tarde,

sigo com 5,3ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NE, precipitação acumulada de 8,1mm e a pressão encontra-se nos 986,7 hpa e vai chuviscando.


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> sigo com 5,3ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NE, precipitação acumulada de 8,1mm e a pressão encontra-se nos 986,7 hpa e vai chuviscando.



boas
eu estou na louriceira, a 5km W de arruda e a 300m, bem perto de ti ( uns 20km).
estou um pouco reticente em aceitar a minha max de 5.9º, e ja é a 3a este ano á volta de 5º...
podes-me dizer qual foi a tua maxima, ssf


----------



## HotSpot (15 Fev 2010 às 19:54)

Levo acumulados *18,4 mm*

Extremos de hoje:

*10.2 °C (16:06)*
*6.9 °C (00:00)*

Dia com humidade muito elevada, sempre entre os 96% e os 100% e muito desagradável


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Levo acumulados *18,4 mm*
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> ...



Os meus extremos aqui em Setúbal foram:

Mínima:*7,2ºC* (00:00)
Máxima:*11,1ºC* (15:04)

Raj. máxima:*27,4km/h ENE* (13:50)

Precipitação actual desde as 00h:*19,8mm* rate máximo: *21,6mm/h* (10:50)

Pressão mínima:*986,5hpa*


----------



## ct5iul (15 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 6.6ºC 20:30
Pressão: 986.9Hpa 20:30
Intensidade do Vento: 23.9 km/h 20:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: -1.7ºC 20:30
Humidade Relativa:91% 20:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 20.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 7.8ºC e agora não chove.
987.5 hPa.


----------



## GARFEL (15 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

alguem me ensina a abrir um tópico
gostava de pôr o titulo de :
desesperados anónimos


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

Dados actuais:
*8,8ºC
95%HR
987,1hPa
20,8mm
vento fraco
chuvisco*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

GARFEL disse:


> alguem me ensina a abrir um tópico
> gostava de pôr o titulo de :
> desesperados anónimos





Acho que procuras isto 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/chill-out-zone-zona-de-relaxe-2903.html


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2010 às 21:59)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *8,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,5ºC, humidade nos 94% e vento moderado de NE (45º).

A pressão mantém-se nos 987 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Total Acumulado desde ontém á noite: 13mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Acumulados 27,8 mm durante o dia de hoje até ao momento.

O frio permanece, com 7,5 ºC de momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Já não chove há algum tempo, e terá sido esta a primeira trégua do dia da chuva...
Acumulado de 24.6mm, bem bom!!
Sigo assim com 8.1ºC, 100%HR, 987hpa, vento moderado de leste...

Extremos do dia:

6ºC
9.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Aqui registo agora:
8,9ºC
95%HR
987,1hPa
21,6mm
vento fraco 
chuva fraca


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 8,1°C
Humidade 98%
Pressão 987 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 18.8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuviscos.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 8,2ºC e 99% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 8km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Olá boa noite 

Dia chuvoso, boa parte dele marcado pelos chuviscos, embora ocasionalmente ocorressem aguaceiros com maior intensidade. O vento permaneceu de um modo geral fraco predominando de E/NE.
De momento não ocorre precipitação, a nebulosidade está muito baixa, sensivelmente à cota dos 300m e o vento apresenta-se fraco.

*Valores actuais:* 7.5ºC / 90% HR


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Os meus extremos hoje aqui em Setúbal foram:

Mínima:*7,2ºC* (00:00)
Máxima:*11,1ºC* (15:04)

Raj. máxima:*27,4km/h ENE* (13:50)

Precipitação total:*22,0mm* Rain rate máximo: *21,6mm/h* (10:50)

Pressão máxima:*995,3hPa*
Pressão mínima:*986,5hPa*

Humidade máxima:*96%*
Humidade mínima:*89%*


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

Sem alteração desde há pouco...

*Os extremos de 15-Fev foram:*

Máximos: 8.0ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 6.0ºC / 87% HR

*Valores actuais:* 7.6ºC / 90% HR


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

boas
 aqui na louriceira, a 300m, sigo com 5.0º, vento fraco de NE, nevoeiro e morrinha
o dia foi em toda a sua extensão temporal, humido, frio e ventoso com as temperaturas a oscilarem entre 4.5º e 5.5º...incrivel
extremos:
TM:5.9º
Tm:3.5º


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Por agora, 8,0ºC, a subir.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 01:05)

Ainda os efeitos de uma fraquíssima amplitude térmica e além disso os valores encontram-se praticamente estagnados, penso que desde há várias horas!

Sem precipitação, vento fraco a nulo, nuvens baixas..., enfim, nada de novo!

*Valores actuais:* 7.5ºC / 91% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2010 às 01:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 7.8ºC

Mín - 6.1ºC

Precipitação - 10.4 mm.

Pressão mínima - 986.6 hpa 

Pressão máxima - 994.7 hpa

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros fracos/moderado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

Temperatura nos 7,9ºC, completamente estagnada.

Humidade nos 94% e pressão a 988 hPa.

Vento a 20,5 km/h de ESE (112º).


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia!
E parece que hoje temos mais do mesmo, embora em versão mais soft, comparativamente a ontem...
Sigo assim com a temperatura completamente estagnada nos 8.7ºC, tendo variado apenas 0.8ºC desde a meia noite...
Acumulo já 1mm de precipitação, e vai chuvsicando levemente, estando o céu completamente encoberto...
Vento fraco de NE, HR a 100% e pressão atmosférica nuns baixos 987hpa.


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

Alguém tem explicações para isto? Parece que o ar frio à superfície tem dificuldade em abandonar Lisboa. Estão cerca de 7 graus na Gago Coutinho, enquanto que Évora está acima de 10, tal como Aveiro e o Porto, enquanto que Coimbra está quase com 9. Até Portalegre tem temperatura mais alta que Lisboa. O vento de leste que faz baixar a temperatura em Lisboa não deveria causar o mesmo efeito no litoral norte? Terá algo a ver com a montanha mais próxima do litoral no norte que na zona de Lisboa?


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 10:44)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 9,7°C
Humidade 98%
Pressão 986 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 0,6mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuva fraca.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 9,1ºC e 100% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 4km/h. 



> Alguém tem explicações para isto? Parece que o ar frio à superfície tem dificuldade em abandonar Lisboa. Estão cerca de 7 graus na Gago Coutinho, enquanto que Évora está acima de 10, tal como Aveiro e o Porto, enquanto que Coimbra está quase com 9. Até Portalegre tem temperatura mais alta que Lisboa. O vento de leste que faz baixar a temperatura em Lisboa não deveria causar o mesmo efeito no litoral norte? Terá algo a ver com a montanha mais próxima do litoral no norte que na zona de Lisboa?



Pois não sei David sf, possivelmente é a montanha que está mais próxima do litoral no norte do que na zona de Lisboa, mas veremos a opinião de outros membros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2010 às 10:53)

A amanhecer hoje com muito menos precipitação acumulada, mas ainda assim, um dia frio e cinzento.

Temperatura nos 8,2 ºC e pressão nuns não muito vulgares 987,5 hPa.

Acumulados 2,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

Neste momento alguma neblina e chuviscos.


----------



## PDias (16 Fev 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia de Carnaval, está um espectáculo

Por aqui estão 6,5ºC (a minima foi de 5,2ºC), vento fraco a moderado de NE, a pressão encontra-se nos 985,6 hpa, e hoje a precipitação acumulada de 2,4mm (dos quais 1,8mm na última hora), e continua chover com uma névoa à mistura.

Está assim por aqui:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

Bom Dia

A Precipitação acumulada de hoje até agora está em 5.1mm.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 7,7ºC
A precipitação vai em 4,4mm
A pressão mínima foi de *985,8hPa* 

Tempo actual:
10,9ºC
96%HR
986,6hPa
4,4mm
vento fraco 5km/h ENE


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 11,4°C
Humidade 95%
Pressão 986 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 2 km
Precipitação: 0.8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto, nevoeiro e chuva fraca.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 9,7ºC e 100% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 6.4km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Actualmente:
11,1ºC
96%HR
986,4hpa
4,8mm
3km/h ENE
chuva fraca

*Em tempo real*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2010 às 12:24)

Olá!

Mais uma tarde que se inicia de forma... Deprimente. Não vejo quem se atreva hoje a brincar ao Carnaval.

Temperatura mínima de *7,5ºC*, e actuais 10,7ºC.

Não chove, mas o céu encontra-se ameaçador e há nevoeiro acima dos 300m.

Humidade nos 89%, pressão a 986 hPa e vento fraco de SE (125º).


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *7.8ºC*
Por agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura actual é de 10.7ºC.
Pressão a 985.9 hPa.


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2010 às 13:19)

boas
sigo com  7.9º, após minima de 4.6º, nevoeiro e periodos de morrinha, aqui na louriceira


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

*Boa tarde* 

Mais um dia bastante húmido com Stratus nebulosus com a sua base quase a roçar aqui os 120m. De momento não ocorre precipitação, contudo o elevado nível de humidade encharca qualquer superfície e escorre água de todo o lado! O vento quase inexistente parece ainda surgir de NE!
A temperatura mínima verificada até agora esteve nos *6.0ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 9.8ºC / 95% HR


----------



## PDias (16 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o nevoeiro a intensificar-se e vai caindo uma morrinha.
A temperatura está nos 7,7ºC e a pressão a descer para os 984,7 hpa, o vento agora fraco de NE.


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2010 às 13:39)

Boa tarde...

O céu muito nublado e a chuva fraca têm marcado o dia até agora. E assim deve continuar. Não acumulei qualquer valor de precipitação desde as 0 horas.

Temperatura nos 9,6ºC, vento fraco, pressão nos 986 mb.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

A precipitação parece ter sido apenas a que caiu durante a madrugada.

Acumulados 2,4 mm até agora, mas este mês já vai com 95,4 mm.

Mais um mês para acabar na média ou acima dela, nada mau.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Neste momento tenho a pressão mais baixa de *985,4hPa* 

11,7ºC
94%HR
4,8mm
vento fraco e chuviscos


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

Chuva moderada agora, sigo com 5,8mm e pressão nos 985,5hpa a temperatura está estagnada nos 11,6ºC e a humidade nos 95%


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Céu muito nublado
10,3ºC
92%HR
985hpa
9,2mm
10km/h NO


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Por cá está neste momento a chover, desde a 0h já rendeu 2.0 mm.

Estou com 10.2ºC e  vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (16 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Mais um dia de chuva. Não pára,nem nos próximos dias vai parar. Que grande Inverno  Umas trovoadas lá para a noite é que vinham a calhar,para acompanhar á chuva!


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

actualmente
9,2ºC
92%HR
985hpa
9,2mm
5,8km/h NO


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

Boas!

Este dia tem sido pouco produtivo em termos de chuva.
Agora está a chover
Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC
Pressão: 985.7 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

Temperatura nos 11,1ºC, e chuva moderada.

O vento subtilmente rodou para o quadrante Oeste, depois de uma acalmia.

*986 hPa*.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2010 às 17:49)

Lightning disse:


> Boa tarde...
> 
> *O céu muito nublado e a chuva fraca têm marcado o dia até agora. E assim deve continuar.* Não acumulei qualquer valor de precipitação desde as 0 horas.
> 
> Temperatura nos 9,6ºC, vento fraco, pressão nos 986 mb.



Exacto, um dia morrinhento e frio...
Tenho acumulados 2mm, e sigo com 11.5ºC, 94%HR, 987hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2010 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 11.2ºC e chuvisca, o acumulado de hoje está nos 7.8mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.9ºC

T.Minima: 7.2ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Valores actuais:
11,7ºc
93%HR
987,0hpa
5,8mm
5km/h W


----------



## iceworld (16 Fev 2010 às 19:00)

Tarde fria e chuvosa  com a temp. sempre a rondar os 10º


----------



## zejorge (16 Fev 2010 às 20:42)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com:

10,1 º C
93 % HR
988 hpa
5,0 mm pluv.


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

Céu com nuvens baixas
9,5ºC
91%HR
987hpa
10,7mm
5,9km/h NO


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Por aqui continua a morrinhar, embora o acumulado se mantenha nos 2mm desde meio da manhã...
Nota, entretanto, para o início do aumento da pressão atmosférica, seguindo a mesma nos 990hpa.
Também o vento mudou de direcção, soprando agora de NO, indiciando o aumento de temperatura...
Sigo assim com 11.6ºC, 96%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

De momento, 10,4ºC, ainda com morrinha.

A pressão já sobe, situando-se nos 989 hPa.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 10,6°C
Humidade 98%
Pressão 989 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 1,4mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuviscos.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 10,7ºC e 99% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 1,6km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje:
7,8ºC/14,4ºC.
Actualmente 9,1ºC e não chove.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín: *7,7ºC* (05:35)
Máx:*13,1ºC* (15:20)

Raj. máx:*22,5km/h W* (18:50)

Precipitação total: *6,2mm* rain rate máximo: *18,2mm/h* (01:33)

Agora sigo com:
11,1ºC
94%HR
989,7hpa
6,2mm
11km/h W


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

boas
já na encarnação sigo com uns "mornos" 10.4º, vento fraco de W/WSW e ceu com periodos de muito nublado por cumulus, fractus e estratocumulus com aguaceiros esporadicos.
ás 21h, na louriceira, estavam 8.0º, vento fraco de SW, 986hpa e nevoeiro com periodos de morrinha/chuva.
hoje o vento esteve fraco de NE, tornou-se nulo pela tarde ( 14h) e rodou para W/SW a meio da tarde ou inicio da noite.

*extremos de hoje ( até as 21h):* 
*louriceira:*
TM-8.5º
Tm-4.5º
PAmin- 985hpa
Prec- 20.0mm ( das 10h de ontem ás 21h de hoje)

*extremos entre 12/02/10 e 16/02/10:*

*louriceira: *
TM:8.8º
Tm:-0.6º
*lisboa-encarnação:*
TM:11.2º 
Tm:2.8º


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo... e assim foi com o penico, tanto morrinhou, que lá contabilizou mais 1.1mm...
Assim, vai chuviscando com 11.6ºC, 96%HR, 990hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7.9ºC
11.7ºC
Precipitação: 3.1mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

*olá boa noite...* 

Ora aí está uma novidade, está a chover e bem!

À semelhança de ontem, mais um dia bastante húmido, marcado por chuva contínua, boa parte sob a forma de chuviscos, algumas intermitências com aguaceiros moderados, fraca amplitude térmica e vento geralmente fraco de W/SW.
Devido a uma remodelação no meu Radiation Shield não apresentarei os extremos relativos ao dia de hoje! 

*Valores actuais:* 10.2ºC / 88% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11.1ºC

Mín - 6.7ºC

Precipitação - 6.4 mm.

Pressão mínima - 985.1 hpa

Pressão máxima - 989.1 hpa

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros fracos/moderado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

boas
neste momento, a W de lisboa, há um vortice ciclonico com alguma actividade convectiva razoavel associada a um embolsamento de ar frio nos 500hpa.
esta depressão mantem-se, ajudada pelas aguas não muito frias ( bom gradiente vertical) e pelo gradiente horizontal entre a massa mais fria a NW ( que nos afectará amanhã e nos prox dias) e a massa de ar tepido a sul e sudeste.
pelo que vejo esta depressão secundaria não estava prevista...
pela trajectoria parece que fará landfall algures no litoral centro ( lisboa ou zona oeste) trazendo aguaceiros/periodos de chuva moderada ou mesmo trovoadas e talvez algum vento moderado do quadrante sul rodando para WNW, durante a proxima madrugada e manhã.
aqui a imagem de sat. e a trajectoria que penso que tomará nas proximas 12 a 24h:


----------



## Santos (17 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

stormy disse:


> boas
> neste momento, a W de lisboa, há um vortice ciclonico com alguma actividade convectiva razoavel associada a um embolsamento de ar frio nos 500hpa.
> esta depressão mantem-se, ajudada pelas aguas não muito frias ( bom gradiente vertical) e pelo gradiente horizontal entre a massa mais fria a NW ( que nos afectará amanhã e nos prox dias) e a massa de ar tepido a sul e sudeste.
> pelo que vejo esta depressão secundaria não estava prevista...
> ...



Muito bem visto Stormy.
Por acaso tenho estado a acompanhar o desenvolvimento desta situação, que deverá dar em nada, no entanto veremos.

Por aqui 8.4C - 989 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 9,9ºC, estagnados.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 01:46)

De momento não chove, verifica-se uma ligeira descida da temperatura, observam-se essencialmente Altostratus mas agora com algumas abertas.

*Valores actuais:* 9.6ºC / 88% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2010 às 09:02)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.4ºC, por agora estão 10.6ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Noite e início de manhã com alguns aguaceiros, que acumularam, até ao momento, 3.3mm.
Neste momento não chove, existindo até pequenas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de NO, a temperatura segue nos 11.8ºC, e a HR nos 84%.
Pressão atmosférica em clara subida, nos 995hpa.
Mínima de 10.2ºC.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

bons dias
na encarnação,sigo com 11.9º, vento fraco de NW e ceu com periodos de muito nublado por estratocumulus e cumulus, com aguaceiros ocasionais.


----------



## PDias (17 Fev 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

a temp. actual é de 10ºC (a minima foi 8,4ºC), a pressão encontra-se nos 993,5 hpa (ontem desceu até aos 984,2 hpa), a precipitação acumulada desde as 00.00H é de 3mm e continua a chover.

Até logo!


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 11:02)

Olá bom dia! 

O céu apresenta-se por aqui com muitas nuvens como Cirrocumulus e cumulus fractus mas também com algumas abertas e claro algum sol.
O vento parece querer ganhar um pouco de velocidade mas por enquanto mantém-se geralmente fraco de W/NW.

A temperatura mínima ainda marcada pelos valores quase constantes de ontem não desceu além dos *8.4ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 12.8ºC / 72% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2010 às 11:05)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00.00H 2.2mm.


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia!

Segue a chuva fraca por aqui com céu encoberto. Há já largas horas que este cenário se mantém...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2010 às 11:09)

Um dia mais ameno, com 13,4 ºC e vento moderado já do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Resumo de ontem:

7,4 ºC / 11,5 ºC

5,8 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 13,1°C
Humidade 83%
Pressão 997 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 10 km
Precipitação: 1,4mm
Céu totalmente encoberto.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 12,3ºC e 87% de Humidade. O vento está moderado, nos 20km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *9,0ºC*, nesta noite de céu encoberto, e alguma chuva!

De momento, 11,5ºC, humidade a 86% e pressão a 997 hPa.

Vento moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2010 às 11:29)

Neste momento chuviscos e 14,1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

O cenário de nebulosidade mantém-se com abertas, o sol vai surgindo e o vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de Oeste.

*Valores actuais:* 12.0ºC / 77% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *9.6ºC*
Por agora sigo com 12.1ºC, com céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2010 às 13:33)

Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste...
Temperatura nos 14.1ºC, 56%HR, 999hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2010 às 13:45)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e 14,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 9,2ºC

A precipitação é de 1,2mm e duvido que chova mais hoje

Agora sigo com:
13,9ºC
62%HR
998,7hpa
1,2mm
e vento fraco a moderado com uma rajada máxima de 37,0km/h W


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2010 às 14:45)

Céu muito nublado e 11.8ºC.

O vento está fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## lismen (17 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Por Lisboa céu pouco nublado, temperatura amena e vento fraco a moderado. Vamos aos dados

Temperatura 12,5ºC
Humidade 51%
Vento ONO 19 KM H
Pressao 999,5kpa

Vamos esperar para ver como se vai desenrolar o proximo fim de semana por estes lados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estã 11.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.3ºC

T.Minima: 7.4ºC

Precipitação Acumulada de hoje: 3.2mm


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 10.3ºC e com céu com núvens a Norte.
Pressão: 1000.7 hPa.


----------



## fsl (17 Fev 2010 às 18:13)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP já atingiu 15.8º



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-02-10  18:01) 
Temperatura:  12.0°C  
Humidade: 69%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 6.5°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1001.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 5.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 66.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  170.4mm 
Wind chill:  12.0°C  
Indíce THW:   11.6°C  
Indíce Calor:  11.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.1°C às   2:25  15.8°C às 15:29 
Humidade:  53%  às  15:30  97%  às   2:57 
Ponto de Orvalho:  5.0°C às  14:27  10.0°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  989.4hPa  às   0:01  1001.1hPa  às  17:54 
Precipitação mais intensa:   13.0mm/hr  às   2:54 
Maior Rajada Vento:   38.6 km/hr  às   8:30 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.3°C às   8:20  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.0°C às  15:25 


*


----------



## zejorge (17 Fev 2010 às 18:13)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, a chuva só parou cerca das 14h.Neste momento céu pouco nublado, e os valores que tenho são :

Temperatura - 10,9 º
HRelativa - 68 %
Pressão - 1001 hpa
Pluviosidade (acumulada desde as 00h00) - 11,5 mm
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2010 às 18:21)

Temperatura máxima de *15,2ºC*.

De momento, 11,6ºC e vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2010 às 18:22)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui os dias têm sido chuvosos, com 9,1mm acumulados ontem e 16,0mm hoje.

A temp. máxima de hoje foi 10,1º e mínima de 7,3º, a temp. actual.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Fev 2010 às 18:25)

Extremos de hoje:
8,9ºC/13,6ºC.
Actualmente 9,8ºC e céu muito nublado. A mínima deverá ser batida ainda hoje.


----------



## meteo (17 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

fsl disse:


> *Em Oeiras a TEMP já atingiu 15.8º
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente! Já eram demasiados dias com máximas inferiores a 10 graus...


----------



## N_Fig (17 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

Actualmente 9,4ºC e vento fraco. Humidade está a 78%.
P.S.: O site do IM não funciona nas observações de superfície desde as 16h...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

O vento acalmou, e a temperatura desce.

9,3ºC, estando a humidade nos 78%.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

boa noite! 

O céu está praticamente limpo, apenas uns perdidos Fractus se observam.
O vento desloca-se fraco de W/SW e a temperatura desce prevendo mínimas mais acentuadas face ao dia de ontem.

Por aqui (serviço) o termómetro regista neste momento cerca de *8ºC*.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2010 às 20:06)

boas
sigo com 11.7º, após maxima de 14.8º, vento fraco de NW e ceu pouco nubado por cumulus


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2010 às 20:13)

Máxima de *14,1ºC*

A mínima do dia é a temperatura actual *6,9ºC* 

Acumulei hoje 1,4 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2010 às 20:40)

Vento finalmente fraco, após uma manhã de vento moderado e constante.

Agora 10,7 ºC e 76 % de HR, com a pressão em subida.


----------



## DRC (17 Fev 2010 às 20:43)

Boa noite.
Manhã de céu muito nublado, sendo que a tarde limpou.
Agora poucas nuvens e 9,2ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Boa noite
A máxima de hoje foi 13.3ºC
A precipitação acumulada 16.5mm.
Por agora 5.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

*7,8ºC* e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1002 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

E mais um dia findado, com 0,8 mm de precipitação acumulada.

Uma série de dias com precipitação que deixaram um resultado de 47,0 mm.

A pressão atmosférica já se encontra nos 1003,4 hPa.

---

A mínima é a actual, com 9,5 ºC e a máxima foi de uns mornos 15,1 ºC hoje.


----------



## meteo (17 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

Mais um dia de chuva, *5 mm* acumulados em Oeiras.
Agora está bastante frio já..*7.4ºC*, quando a máxima foi de *15,8ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

Que bela descida tem feito a temperatura
Vai nos 3.9ºC.


----------



## Teles (17 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Agora sigo com:
2,6ºC
83%HR
1002hpa
22,2mm


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2010 às 23:26)

Sigo com a mínima do dia, neste momento, que é de 8.2ºC.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1004hpa, vento fraco, 80%HR.

Extremos do dia:

8.2ºC (actualizável)
14.8ºC
Precipitação: 3.3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12.2ºC

Mín - 7.2ºC

Precipitação - 2.2 mm.

Céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:
*15,0ºC*
*6,1ºC*

Rajada máxima. *37,0km/h*

Precipitação: *1,2mm*

Agora:
6,4ºC
91%HR
1002,3hpa em queda
0,0mm
0,0km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, *6,4ºC*.


E faz hoje 2 anos que a região de Lisboa registou belos valores de precipitação.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

Olá boa noite! 

Até ao ponto que era possível observar, o céu estava limpo mas de momento surgem o que parecem ser Altostratus vindos de Oeste.
O vento desloca-se fraco de W/SW e a temperatura parece ainda querer descer talvez mais um pouco!

*Extremos de 18-Fev:*

Máximos: 13.7ºC / 91% HR
mínimos: 5.9ºC / 41% HR

*Valores actuais:* 5.8ºC / 84% HR


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

boas
sigo com 9.9º, vento fraco variavel e ceu pouco nublado por fractus
a maxima hoje atingiu 14.8º, aqui na encarnação


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

Interessante que desde 23H30 de ontem que a temperatura está num sobe e desce; a essa hora marcava *6.1ºC*, a terminar o dia com *5.9ºC*, 15 minutos depois estava com *6.2ºC*, meia hora depois *6.0ºC* e agora estou com *5.6ºC* e ainda com 84% HR; ah, e de novo céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2010 às 07:17)

Bom dia!

A neblusidade estragou a mínima. Não desci abaixo dos *5,8ºC*, registados pouco depois das 01h.

De momento sigo com 7,5ºC, céu encoberto, e humidade nos 82%.

Pressão a 999 hPa e vento moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 08:21)

Mínima de *3,4ºC*

Agora sigo com Céu Encoberto 4,9ºC / 97% / 10 kmh NE


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e 6ºC. Vento nulo.

Como o Gil referiu, há 2 anos atrás dezenas de relatos preenchiam este espaço numa manhã absolutamente infernal pela grande Lisboa...


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia!
Volta a lestada, volta o frio...
Sigo, neste momento, com a mínima do dia, com 6.9ºC, 88%HR e vento moderado de leste...
Céu encoberto, 998hpa (novo tombo) e sem precipitação, ainda...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2010 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia frio, a Minima foi de 2.8ºC, por agora estão 5.2ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2010 às 11:01)

Mínima de 6,2 ºC.

Actual de 7,5 ºC e céu encoberto, sem precipitação.

Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Fev 2010 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Mínima hoje de *5.6ºC*
Agora sigo com uns frescos 7.8ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

Sigo com 8,2ºC e 67% de humidade relativa.
O vento sopra moderado de NE.
O frio continua...

A Portela, é a estação amadora mais fria, no momento, da grande Lisboa.
Vai com 7,9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

O dia continua frio e cinzento...
Neste momento, sigo com 8.6ºC, 84%HR, 998hpa, vento moderado de leste.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Sigo com 8.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *5,5ºC*

O dia está a ser de céu encoberto mas ainda nada de chuva estranhamente posso até dizer, a temperatura é de 8,6ºC e a pressão baixou e está nos 995,6hPa, o vento sopra fraco a moderado e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 27,4km/h de ENE


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2010 às 14:35)

Céu muito Nublado e com *8.9ºC*
a mínima foi de *3.5ºC*


----------



## cactus (18 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Boas chuva fraca e uns frescos 7,2 ºC , e sensacao de 4ºC ( para esta hora)...


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

Chove fraco desde as 16.10 e tenho acumulados até agora 1,8mm, a temperatura máxima foi de 8,9ºC e agora estão 7,1ºC, 90%HR, 994,9hpa e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 33,8km/h de NNE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Finalmente por aqui já há algum tempo que chove.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.1ºC

T.Minima: 2.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

Dia de céu encoberto, e temperatura máxima de *9,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,8ºC, humidade a 73% e pressão nos 996 hPa.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## zejorge (18 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

Boa noite

Céu encoberto, sem chuva e com vento fraco de NW.

Temperatura - 8,9º
Hrelativa - 75%
Pressão - 997 hpa

Extremos do dia  - Máxima  10,1º   

                          Minima 2,0º


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2010 às 19:57)

*boa noite!* 

Céu todo o dia muito nublado por Altostratus entre eles do tipo virga e com o sol, sobretudo pela manhã, a surgir de forma muito difusa e ao anoitecer algumas abertas a Oeste que marcaram de certa forma a diferença pelo colorido do pôr-do-sol.

Frio não faltou em todo o dia, até ao momento apenas anotei o valor mínimo de hoje registado que foi de *4.8ºC* e neste momento aqui (serviço) ela anda nos *8ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Temperatura a descer lentamente, nos 8,3ºC por agora, com humidade nos 82%.

Vento fraco, mas constante, de N (360º).

Pressão nos 997 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

Caiu um aguaceiro durante a tarde que rendeu 0,4 mm.

A máxima acabou por ser registada às 18:52, com 10,3 ºC.


----------



## cactus (18 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Dia bastante frio com amplitude termica reduzidissima , 7-8 ºc durante a tarde, agora lá subiu aos 8.7 ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Por aqui hoje ainda rendeu 1.3mm


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 8.8ºc 21:32
Temp Min: 5.6ºc 05:34
Rajada Max: 34.5km/h 12:29
Wind Chill : -3,8 10:15
Chuva Precipitação 0.5mm

Temp actual 8.7ºC 22:10
Pressão: 997.2Hpa 22:10
Intensidade do Vento: 11.5 km/h 22:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 6.1ºC 22:10
Humidade Relativa: 78% 22:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 22:10
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5 mm  22:10 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


INFORMAÇÃO AOS  RADIOAMADORES E A TODA A POPULAÇÃO
Exercício Rádioamadores Proteção Civil CORVO-2010  - Cenário (Real) -
As baixas temperaturas que se fazem  sentir, a exposição prolongada aos elementos da natureza, fizeram na passada semana quatro mortes só na Cidade de Lisboa, não só em pessoas sem abrigo como em idosos que vivem sozinhos e por isso privados de cuidados preventivos. Neste contexto lançamos o presente exercício verdadeiramente útil, que esperamos venha a proliferar e incentivar  todas as associações e radioamadores, na prática frequente de ações de solidariedade no cumprimento do dever cívico
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/exercicio


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

Pois a máxima acabou por ser batida já esta noite com 9,0ºC veremos se se fica por aqui ou não, agora sigo com 8,7ºC, 81%HR, 997,7hpa e o vento sopra agora moderado com algumas rajadas a ultima e a maior do dia de 46,7km/h de NNW


----------



## meteo (18 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Hoje a chuva desviou-se completamente de Oeiras.Só cairam 0,2 mm 
A temperatura vai novamente fresquinha,nos 8,9ºC. Este mês se continuar assim vai ser um mes abaixo da média em termos de temperaturas,pelo menos em relação á maxima.A máxima foi de 10.3ºC.

MeteoOeiras:
http://www.meteooeiras.com/dados-detalhados


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Dia cinzento e frio, mas sem precipitação, pelo menos que tivesse acumulado.
Entretanto a lestada terminou, o que deve fazer com que a temperatura não desça por aí além.
Sigo assim com 10.1ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco, 71%HR, 999hpa.

Extremos do dia:

6.9ºC
10.4ºC (às 19h13).


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 9.4ºC

Mín - 6.1ºC

Precipitação - 0.2 mm.

Céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 10,8º

Mínima: 1,0º


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín:*5,5ºC*
Máx:*9,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *48,3km/h NE*

Precipitação total:*2,2mm*

Agora sigo com 9,3ºC, 79%HR, 998,5hPa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima depois das 00h de 41,8km/h de N


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2010 às 00:17)

olá 

Alguns cumulus fractus ao chegar, que entretanto deram lugar a alguns Altocumulus mas muito dispersos.
A temperatura parece para já não apresentar grande tendência para descer e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.

*Extremos de 18-Fev:*

Máximos: 9.5ºC / 90% HR
mínimos: 4.8ºC / 53% HR

*Valores actuais:* 7.9ºC / 76% HR


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 00:20)

boas
sigo com 9.4º, vento fraco de NE e ceu muito nublado por nuvens estratiformes medias e altas.
extremos, lis. encarnação:
TM-10.0º
Tm-6.2º
prec- alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

Algum vento aqui nada de mais mas é os últimos efeitos da depressão que está a entrar agora no sul de Espanha no estreito  rajada mais alta até agora depois da meia noite de 46,7km/h 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 8,3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2010 às 01:35)

Nota-se uma ligeira atenuação do frio com uma pequena subida da temperatura.
No céu vão surgindo alguns Altocumulus e também alguns Cumulus fractus, o vento continua fraco mas parece ter rodado para NW daí o resultado!
*
Valores actuais:* 8.6ºC / 73% HR


----------



## FJC (19 Fev 2010 às 02:49)

Boa noite

Na Marinha Grande está a cair granizo.... não muito grande.... mas caia bem, acompanhado de algum vento.....


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

Manhã fria com céu geralmente pouco nublado. Há pouco 4ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## F_R (19 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia

Quando saí de casa em Santarém o céu estava completamente limpo, neste momento já se começa a ver bastantes nuvens para Norte
Pode ser que ainda apareça um aguaceiro ou outro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2010 às 11:19)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

A Minima de hoje foi de 4.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima alta, com *8,2ºC*.

De momento tenho 11,9ºC. Humidade nos 52% e pressão a 1009 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco de NNO (338º) e levo *1,0mm* de precipitação acumulada!


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

boas.
as 10.30h, 11.2º, vento fraco de NW e ceu com periodos de muito nublado por cumulus congestus, c. castellanus e cumulunimbos, com aguaceiros ocasionais


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Céu pouco nublado e 12,6ºC.

Humidade nos 51% e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2010 às 14:30)

Caiu um aguaceiro pela manhã que rendeu 0,2 mm.

Agora ambiente solarengo e 13,6 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

Aqui cai agora uma aguaceiro moderado.
O vento sopra forte de norte.
11,9ºC e 55% de humidade relativa.

-----------------

EDIT (14:57): O aguaceiro foi breve, mas deixou algum granizo. 
A temperatura caiu para os actuais 10,1ºC. Humidade nos 67%.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de O.
Temperatura nos 13.3ºC, HR nos 47%, e pressão bem mais alta que nos últimos dias, com 1010hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

Boas,
Hoje a mínima foi de 3,3ºC. Actualmente 12,2ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

Por Tomar os extremos do dia, até ao momento são :

15.2 ºC (13:52)
0.6 ºC (04:50)

Neste momento, com 13,7º


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

Por aqui este céu  e 11.6ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

Boas!

Máxima de 13.7ºC
Agora sigo com 10.5ºC.


----------



## cactus (19 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

olá ceu pouco nublado e uns "torridos" 11,3 ºC ( comparando com ontem )


----------



## zejorge (19 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

Boa noite

Neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 9,6º
HRelativa - 69%
Pressão - 1012 hpa
Vento fraco NW

Extremos do dia
Máxima - 15,1 º
Minima - 4,4 º


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 19:23)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *14,0ºC*, pelas 17:10. De momento sigo com 9,0ºC e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1011 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2010 às 19:42)

boa noite! 

Dia de sol e muitas nuvens em vários tons de cinza, Cumulus fractus e poderosos congestus que até ao final da manhã se traduziram em alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados acompanhados de vento com alguma intensidade predominando de Oeste; a partir do meio da tarde generosas abertas e vento moderado.
Até ao início da tarde a temperatura mínima verificada em casa foi de *7.6ºC*.

Neste momento o céu por aqui (serviço) está praticamente limpo, vento fraco de W/NW e estão cerca de *8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 19:57)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,4ºC pode ainda ser batida, a máxima foi de 14,3ºC e a rajada máxima foi de 46,7km/h (00:30)

Agora sigo com 9,9ºC, 68%HR, 1012,9hPa e vento fraco

Amanha a esta hora já notaremos um agravamento do tempo principalmente quem está no Litoral


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2010 às 20:19)

Vento fraco e 0,2 mm de acumulação total hoje.

De momento 10,3 ºC e a pressão já a subir destacavelmente, com 1013,6 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 20:42)

De momento, e com vento ainda nulo, a temperatura encontra-se nos 7,7ºC.

A anterior mínima já foi batida.

Humidade nos 78%.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2010 às 20:52)

E vai descer bem esta noite. Sigo com 6,7ºC mínima do dia.

A máxima foi de *14,8ºC* a mais alta desde dia 9.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

*Observação actual do tempo:*
Temperatura 8,9°C
Humidade 75%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 10 km
Precipitação: 0.0mm
Céu limpo ou pouco nublado.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 6,6ºC e 89% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 4,8km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Boas!
Sigo com 9.9ºC, 66%HR, 1015hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Amanhã isto já deve mudar...


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

Boas

Aqui tenho agora 7,4ºc, 81%HR, 1014,5hpa e vento fraco quase nulo e pensar que amanha por esta hora já se vai fazer sentir e ouvir bem


----------



## Profetaa (19 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

boas...
Por cá acabou de cair uma chuvada que ninguem estava a contar
 e que rendeu 0.5mm.
E continua a chuviscar....com 5.7º



http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

Por aqui também cai agora um aguaceiro fraco.

Temperatura nos 7,1ºC, após ter descido aos *6,7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 12.3ºC

Mín - 7.4ºC

Precipitação - 0.6 mm.

Céu pouco nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Início de um novo dia com 9,2 ºC e vento fraco a nulo de SO.

Pressão nos 1015,2 hPa.

A mínima do último dia acabou por ficar nos 8,6 ºC pelas 23:05.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

Olá 

A caminho de casa surgiu um aguaceiro apesar de intensidade fraca, de certa forma uma situação típica condicionada pelo ar frio que desde o anoitecer se faz sentir; neste momento o céu voltou ao estado anterior, quase limpo, contudo alguns Cumulus são visíveis mais a sul.
O vento sopra fraco de W/SW.
*
Extremos de 19-Fev:*

Máximos: 13.8ºC / 79% HR
mínimos: 5.7ºC / 39% HR

*Valores actuais:* 5.6ºC / 79% HR


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 6,1ºC, tendo já atingido os *6,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

Por aqui sigo com 6,3ºC e 80% de humidade relativa.

Têm estado a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2010 às 07:41)

Ainda amanheceu fresco.

Céu muito nublado e 6,7 ºC.

Vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 1.4ºC, esta madrugada cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam 1.1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *4,8ºC*, numa noite marcada por aguaceiros fracos.

Tenho *1,0mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

Com 11,8ºC, a subir a um ritmo considerável, o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

O vento sopra fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 11:29)

Bom dia... 

Stratocumulus, Cumulus essencialmente fractus e esporádicos aguaceiros até agora fracos, é o que de momento se verifica, a expectativa poderá não passar disso mesmo eventualmente até ao final da tarde com sucessivos falsos arranques!
Por enquanto o sol vai surgindo por entre a nebulosidade e o vento desloca-se geralmente fraco de W/SW.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada atingiu os *4.2ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 11.4ºC / 72% HR


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

Mínima de *2,3ºC*

Agora sobe, sobe, sobe... e sigo com 13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *5,6ºC*

Agora sigo com 13,2ºC, 66%HR, 1012,4hPa e vento fraco ainda a rajada máxima até agora é de 27,1km/h de SSE

O meu maior interesse do dia de hoje até a meia noite está em ver se consigo bater a rajada máxima do ano de 82,1km/h do dia 12 de Janeiro


----------



## iceworld (20 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

Com as nuvens a chegarem de Sul a bom ritmo, para já o Sol ainda brilha e aquece para contentamento dos gatos.
O pior vai ser quando o Sol se encobrir e os bichos chateados começarem a miar por falta do seu aquecedor preferido...é sempre assim


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 11:58)

A minha webcam está a apanhar um aguaceiro que está a passar na zona da ponte Vasco da Gama:


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 1,3º

Neste momento 12,1º e aguaceiros fracos que já contabilizam 2mm.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de *0.8ºC*
Por agora 13.4ºC e em pequena descida.
A nebulosidade adensa a cada segundo que passa.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2010 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!
Até ao momento, 5mm de precipitação, dados do Lightning... Mas mais vêm a caminho...
Sigo com 15.2ºC, após mínima de 6.1ºC...
1010hpa, 54%HR, vento fraco de O.


----------



## squidward (20 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

por aqui alguns aguaceiros (pouco frequentes) e com *15.0ºC*
a mínima aqui atingiu os *3.2ºC*


----------



## PTbig (20 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Boas amigos

Por aqui começo a intensificar o vento já tendo sentido rajadas algo consideráveis não quero exagerar mas penso que na ordem dos 60 km/h vamos ver o que a tarde nos promete.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 15:41)

*Olá boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana!* 

Observavam-se em altitude Cirrostratus fibratus em deslocação de Oeste enquanto que Cumulus fractus e alguns congestus se deslocavam de Sul; entretanto algumas abertas lá vão surgindo como que a dizer: “Calma que ainda não é agora!” No entanto agora com um cenário mais escuro, os Nimbostratus marcam presença.

Por aqui (serviço) o vento apresenta-se com maior intensidade de Sul face ao verificado pelo período da manhã em casa.

O mercúrio aponta neste momento para os *15ºC*.


----------



## NGuedes (20 Fev 2010 às 16:21)

Vai-se agravar em Lisboa género Madeira?


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

*Isso seria de loucos. Pode chover, mas nunca como na Madeira.

A Madeira foi um exemplo raro.*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2010 às 16:34)

NGuedes disse:


> Vai-se agravar em Lisboa género Madeira?



A situação irá agravar-se em Lisboa e zonas do Litoral Centro e Sul, mas nada do género da Madeira, mas Seremos brindados por chuva forte, vento muito forte e trovoadas.
Os alertas já foram lançados para Setubal, Lisboa e Leiria de chuva acompanhada de trovoada, vento e ondulação.
-----------------------

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 15,3°C
Humidade 52%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Precipitação: 0.8mm
Céu nublado com abertas.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 14,2ºC e 66% de Humidade. O vento está moderado, nos 30km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

NGuedes disse:


> Vai-se agravar em Lisboa género Madeira?



Existe sempre uma margem de certeza numa situação como esta a curto prazo que aponta sempre para a diferença entre um volume de precipitação bastante elevado e não tanto como o esperado; a previsão tem sido actualizada quase a cada instante mas como sucede com frequência nestes casos, ocorrências mais acentuadas das condições não raro costumam ser localizadas.

As formações nebulosas agora por Altocumulus "stratiformis" e interessantes "ondulatus" deslocam-se agora de W/SW, contudo o vento mostra-se vindo de S/SE. 
De momento uma pequena descida para os *14ºC*.


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

boas
na louriceira, ceu muito nublado ( FORMAÇOES ESPETACULARES A W), 11.6º, e vento moderado de sul
quanto ao tempo(ral) da proxima noite, o GFS na ultima run das 12z, colocou mais precipitação na zona da AML e centro, sguindo a tendencia da saida das 06z.
entre as 18h de hoje e as 12h de amanhã esperam-se totais de precipitação bem altos, vento muito forte a exceder os 100km.h de rajada em alguns locais, ondulação forte e em subida e possibilidade de trovoadas.
atenção ás terras altas do oeste e extremadura pois pode ocorrer alguma precipitação orografica adicional como é costume e tambem o vento poderá ser muito intenso tal como o litoral.

ja agora apelo a quem quiser ou puder, que faça videos ou tire fotos, no caso de se passar algo significativo onde mora


----------



## FANAN (20 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Boa tarde a todos... Estou em casa, zona de Santa Cruz (OESTE) o céu está muito carregado, o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade, espero que a noite de Dezembro não se repita, é que não tenho mais telhas em casa .

Lá vou ter que ouvir o meu avó a dizer que este é que é um inverno de antigamente .

Gostava de dar só os meus sentimentos para a Madeira.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

Por aqui o vento começa a soprar moderado a forte!!!
Nada de alarmismos...

Ao contrário do que aconteceu na Madeira, para nós esta será uma noite típica e normal de Inverno


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui o vento começa a soprar moderado a forte!!!
> Nada de alarmismos...
> 
> Ao contrário do que aconteceu na Madeira, para nós esta será uma noite típica e normal de Inverno



Como podes ter tanta certesa?? Eu espero que seja uma simples noite de temporal normal mas não posso afrmar isso


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 18:05)

Logo num dia como este é que fico sem net em casa que ódio, aqui vento moderado máximo 48km/h até agora. céu a ficar muito negro a SW


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 18:09)

Só gostaria de esta noite conseguir chegar a casa antes do previsto arranque da suposta grande figura! Pode ser que tenha sorte... 

Os Nimbostratus regressaram e deduzo que a partir de agora serão mais constantes. O vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de Sul e por enquanto sem precipitação assinalável.

De momento *13ºC*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 18:10)

Hoje vou fazer um seguimento do tempo por aqui: Começa a chover;

13.2ºC; 1006 hPa e a cair; 70%; 12 km/h ENE

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 2 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 13,6°C
Humidade 59%
Pressão 1008 hPa
Precipitação: 0.8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 13,5ºC e 66% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 9.7km/h. 

P.S: O céu está bastante negro a SW de mim.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Começou a chuva...
Sigo com 13.6ºC, 63%HR, 1007hpa.
O vento, que tem soprado moderado, de momento parou...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

Aqui também já chove mas o vento ainda está calmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 18:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui também já chove mas o vento ainda está calmo.



Igualmente aqui e 0.2 mm, o que perfaz 0.8 mm no total.

Estou com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## zejorge (20 Fev 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde

Começo, pelo envio de um abraço de solidariedade, para o povo da Madeira.

Situação actual

Temperatura - 11,9º

Hrelativa - 70%

Pressão - 1008 hpa

Vento - 2,9 kmh de SE

Pluviosidade -  0,0 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 18:43)

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.5ºC e o céu está nublado, o vento é calmo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.5ºC

T.Minima: 1.4ºC


----------



## cactus (20 Fev 2010 às 18:44)

aqui já pinga...


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

*Vento moderado, chuva fraca.*


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

stormy disse:


> ja agora apelo a quem quiser ou puder, que faça videos ou tire fotos, no caso de se passar algo significativo onde mora



Stormy, está descansado porque eu nestes eventos faço sempre reportagens (vídeos e tiro fotos), parece que vou passar a madrugada a ir à rua...  

Chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado, de momento.

Pela imagem de satélite parece que toda a nebulosidade vai passar daqui a umas horas, estou um pouco confuso agora...


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

Aqui também já chove, ainda em regime de precipitação fraca.

O vento mantém-se fraco a moderado predominando de SE.

O termómetro neste momento está entre os *11/12ºC*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Mais 1 mm, sobe assim para 3 mm hoje.

11.3ºC, 1005 hPa, 81% e 8 km/h ENE


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

*Vento Moderado, chuva fraca a moderada.

Lentamente, está-se a complicar.*


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

Já tenho net e a estação já está online  

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10

Tive até agora uma rajada de 57,6km/h e a precipitação é de 1,2mm


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (20 Fev 2010 às 21:05)

Boa noite....gostaria de saber qual a previsão para esta noite para o distrito de Leiria!! Neste momento em Pombal não chove e o vento sopra moderado....


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 21:06)

chove agora com muito mais intensidade. 6 mm acumulados até ao momento. 1003 hPa, 86%


----------



## squidward (20 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

aqui já chove e há bocado já fizeram algumas rajadas de vento...mas nada de significativo.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

A precipitação intensificou-se neste instante de forma moderada.

A temperatura desceu mais um pouco e está entre os *9/10ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

Já chove bem aqui vou com 2,2mm acumulados rajada máxima de 57.9km/h de Sul

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

Intensificou se o vento e a precipitação por aqui!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Aqui a rajada máxima ainda não passou dos 50 km/h. O vento sopra moderado.

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade e levo 4 mm.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

*OK, é oficial.

Vento moderado e chuva forte.

Temperatura: 11,5º
Pressão Atm.:1005 hPa
Precipitação: 8.0 mm ( desde as 00h00m )
Vento: 25 Km/h de W*


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite
Por aqui vento fraco de SE, 1.3mm e  10.1ºC.


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2010 às 21:38)

boas, na louriceira, sigo com 8.6º, vento moderado de SSE ( ja se ouve assobiar) e periodos de chuva moderada a forte


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Chove bem por aqui, agora...
9mm acumulados até ao momento, dados do Lightning...
Sigo ainda com 11.6ºC, 86%HR, 1003hpa, vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 21:54)

Chove de forma moderada e persistente, tenho acumulados 4,2mm o vento sopra moderado e a pressão é de 1001,4hPa, temperatura de 10,6ºC e humidade de 90%

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 10.6°C
Humidade 95%
Pressão 1003 hPa
Precipitação: 6.6mm
Chuva moderada e persistente.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot *regista neste momento 10.6ºC e 95% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 25.7km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Já vou com 6.6 mm acumulados e estou com 10.0ºC, continua a chover.


----------



## fsl (20 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

*Em Oeiras chove moderadamente e já cairam 10.6mm

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 20-02-10  22:01) 
Temperatura:  11.3°C  
Humidade: 94%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.3°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr SE 
Pressão: 1000.7 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 10.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 78.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  182.8mm 
Wind chill:  10.0°C  
Indíce THW:   10.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  11.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  4.9°C às   6:09  15.1°C às 13:52 
Humidade:  66%  às  13:20  96%  às   7:23 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.9°C às   5:55  10.6°C às  21:25 
Pressão:  1000.7hPa  às  22:00  1015.1hPa  às   0:42 
Precipitação mais intensa:   20.4mm/hr  às   0:39 
Maior Rajada Vento:   43.5 km/hr  às  19:23 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  5.0°C às   5:10  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.0°C às  13:51 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 22:12)

Por aqui já chove moderado á algum tempo.


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

continua a chover moderado! a região de lisboa deverá sofrer acalmia na proxima hora! depois a convectividade chegará (ou não) localmente em alguns locais! o que vcs acham?


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

*já tenho 13,2mm*


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

Boa noite.

Hoje a máxima foi de 14,4º

Neste momento 9,8º e 3,1mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Pois bem nas últimas horas o estado do tempo agravou-se e bem por aqui.

Estou neste momento com 15.4 mm acumulados.

10.5ºC, 999.9 hPa, 91%, 9 km/h  ENE


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

*Falta 01h00m para o dia terminar.

Consegui acomular até agora 14,5 mm

Ainda não vai acabar por aqui, continua a cair com a mesma intensidade.*


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

*7,0mm* cai de forma moderada e persistente desde as 21:10  o vento é que contava com muito mais a esta altura.

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Já vou com 10.2 mm e continua a dar-lhe bem.

Estou com 10.3ºC e vento fraco, o vento forte deve estar aí a estoirar 

998.9 hpa e continua em queda livre.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

miguel disse:


> o vento é que contava com muito mais a esta altura.



Já somos dois, aqui o vento mantém-se estranhamente fraco. Porque será? 

Tem estado é a chover bem.. Já lá vão mais de 15 mm..


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Ao mesmo tempo que estou por aqui, a chuva volta a cair com mais intensidade: 16.5 mm; 15.5 km/h ENE


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Lightning disse:


> Já somos dois, aqui o vento mantém-se estranhamente fraco. Porque será?



A frente ainda não chegou ao fim, só isso, mal as nuvens "acabem" o vento explode.


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> A frente ainda não chegou ao fim, só isso, mal as nuvens "acabem" o vento explode.



Espero bem que não seja bem assim, porque aqui as rajadas já são de cerca 65 km/h.


----------



## joao henriques (20 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Ao mesmo tempo que estou por aqui, a chuva volta a cair com mais intensidade: 16.5 mm; 15.5 km/h ENE



pessoal estou em s.martinho do porto perto da nazare e estou muito assustado  com a força do vento neste momento!ninguem consegue andar na rua e  cada vez que abrimos a janela e muito assustador! temo por muitos estragos pois oiço barulhos muitros estranhos la fora de coisas a serem projectadaS!ESTOU COM MEDO


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Lousano disse:


> Espero bem que não seja bem assim, porque aqui as rajadas já são de cerca 65 km/h.



Normalmente costuma ser assim, depois da frente o vento aumenta subitamente de intensidade, agora com que intensidade, eu acho que não vai ser nada fraco.


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

A pressão já vai nos 998hPa e a rajada máxima registada 76,3 km/h

Edit: 83 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

joao henriques disse:


> pessoal estou em s.martinho do porto perto da nazare e estou muito assustado  com a força do vento neste momento!ninguem consegue andar na rua e  cada vez que abrimos a janela e muito assustador! temo por muitos estragos pois oiço barulhos muitros estranhos la fora de coisas a serem projectadaS!ESTOU COM MEDO



É apenas o começo, possivelmente o pico será pelas 3h/4h, muito desse vento já devia ter chegado, e ainda não chegou.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

*Alguém me sabe dizer onde anda este vento ???*


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

joao henriques disse:


> pessoal estou em s.martinho do porto perto da nazare e estou muito assustado  com a força do vento neste momento!ninguem consegue andar na rua e  cada vez que abrimos a janela e muito assustador! temo por muitos estragos pois oiço barulhos muitros estranhos la fora de coisas a serem projectadaS!ESTOU COM MEDO





			
				Lousano disse:
			
		

> A pressão já vai nos 998hPa e a rajada máxima registada 76,3 km/h
> 
> Edit: 83 km/h



Suponho que a Norte de Lisboa já tenha passado a frente e as zonas, tanto São Martinho do Porto, como a Lousã, aqui reportados já estejam sob o efeito pós frente.



			
				Nuno Brito disse:
			
		

> Alguém me sabe dizer onde anda este vento ???



Como o amigo Mário já disse, e refiro novamente, nas próximas horas com o passar desta frente haverá uma intensificação do vento. Não deve tardar muito já, a avaliar pelos relatos de outras regiões.


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Em Oeiras já cairam 15,4 mm,o vento é que é fraco,nada de vento por aqui ainda.


----------



## joao henriques (20 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

pedroafonso disse:


> suponho que a norte de lisboa já tenha passado a frente e as zonas, tanto são martinho do porto, como a lousã, aqui reportados já estejam sob o efeito pós frente.



oiço vidros apartir la fora! Impressionante a força do vento !acreditem que nao estou a aumentar!a casa simplesmente treme !


----------



## joao henriques (20 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

joao henriques disse:


> oiço vidros apartir la fora! Impressionante a força do vento !acreditem que nao estou a aumentar!a casa simplesmente treme !



volto a repetir estou em s.martinho do porto  a 12 km da nazare! Nunca assisti a tal coisa na vida e nunca tive tanto medo como tenho neste momento! Espero que passe rapidamente!


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

*A precipitação parece que parou.

Acomulei 15 mm no total diário.

O vento começa a dar o " ar " da sua graça.

Parece os concertos da vodafone, tão depressa apraçe, com desapareçe.*


----------



## ALV72 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Lousano disse:


> A pressão já vai nos 998hPa e a rajada máxima registada 76,3 km/h
> 
> Edit: 83 km/h



Aqui por Poiares nem vento nem chuva !! É estranho .

Joao


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 23:41)

E eis que em cerca de 3 horas passei de 3 mm para 20.3 acumulados desde as 00h.

A pressão continua a descer mais lentamente, 999.2 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui por Poiares nem vento nem chuva !! É estranho .
> 
> Joao



Então deixa-te estar por aí.

Aqui a precipitação acumulada também é mais fraca do que esperava, 5,7mm.

A rajada máxima já vai nos 86,2 km/h


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Aqui registo *11,0mm* o vento continua fraco por vezes moderado e a temperatura é de 10,7ºC a pressão está em queda e marca agora 999,4hpa


----------



## joao henriques (20 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

pedroafonso disse:


> e eis que em cerca de 3 horas passei de 3 mm para 20.3 acumulados desde as 00h.
> 
> A pressão continua a descer mais lentamente, 999.2 hpa.



na velocidade do vento  registado pelo im regita 54km hora aqui perto no cabo carvoeiro


----------



## stormiday (20 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Boas. 
Por aqui ainda não se passa nada de muito assustador.
A rajada máxima do dia de hoje foi de 88.5 km/h às 21.43h e neste momento registo 32.7km/h, 9.6ºC e 997.2mbar. 
Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas.
O tempo em Aveiro em http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG2&wuSelect=PWS


----------



## joao henriques (20 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

joao henriques disse:


> na velocidade do vento  registado pelo im regita 54km hora aqui perto no cabo carvoeiro



como e possivel este vento tempestuoso e nem uma pinga de agua!sera que vem a seguir»?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 13.3ºC

Mín - 5.2ºC

Precipitação - 14.0 mm.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas durante a manhã e médias/baixas de tarde, aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## stormiday (20 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

joao henriques disse:


> como e possivel este vento tempestuoso e nem uma pinga de agua!sera que vem a seguir»?



Nõa sei, mas espero que não seja nada das mesmas proporções do que se abateu sobre a ilha da Madeira.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Dia encerrado com 21.3 mm acumulados.

Extremos: Máx 15.1ºC Mín 5ºC.

Neste momento 10.8ºC, 0 mm, 998.2 hPa e 93%


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Encerrei o dia com 12.4mm.
Neste momento vou com 10.8ºC e 98% de Humidade.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín: 5,6ºC

Máx: 14,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 57,9km/h S

Precipitação total: 11,4mm rain rate máximo: 24,2mm/h

Agora:
10,8ºC
94%HR
998,4hpa
0,0mm
vento fraco a moderado 
vento máximo depois das 00h de 37km/h 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

*Encerro o dia com 16,7mm de precipitação diário.

A temperatura é neste momento de 13,9º com 994 hPa de pressão*


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

*OK, voltou de novo.

Desde as 00h00m já acomulei 1,5 mm de precipitação.

Vai parar ???*


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

Olá 

Aqui por casa a precipitação intensificou-se consideravelmente desde há instantes, parece que escapei por pouco , o vento até agora mantém-se fraco a moderado vindo de SE.

*Extremos de 20-Fev:*

Máximos: 14.1ºC / 91% HR
mínimos: 4.2ºC / 50% HR

*Valores actuais:* 10.3ºC / 91% HR


----------



## Lousano (21 Fev 2010 às 00:30)

Estão a formar-se uma células no Atlântico e com tendência para se intensificarem-se.


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

*30 minutos = 2.0 mm de precipitação*


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Eis que continua a chuva: 1 mm desde as 00h.

Destaque para a temperatura que está a subir: 11.7ºC; 997.2 hPa, 92%, 14.7 km/h E


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

Lousano disse:


> Estão a formar-se uma células no Atlântico e com tendência para se intensificarem-se.



A deslocação é de W/E e tendem a ganhar volume que se prevê aumentar ainda mais nas próximas frames, veremos.

Precipitação bem consistente de momento.


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

Por aqui chove moderado e estão 10.9º.
A humidade está nos 98%.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 00:49)

Continua a chuva persistente e registo depois da meia noite 2,0mm a rajada máxima depois da meia noite foi de 38,6km/h

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## meteo (21 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

E continua a chover,cada vez mais forte.Já cairam 3.6 mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

Chove neste momento intensamente e 11.0ºC.


----------



## meteo (21 Fev 2010 às 01:08)

Agora sim,apareceu o vento em força,e parece vir de Sul!


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

*Vento predominante de Sul.

2,7 mm desde as 00h00m.

Vento moderado a forte.*


----------



## cactus (21 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

Boas estou numa zona relativamente alta da cidade e de vento ainda nada, pois aqui o vento quando bate é forte ( a camara municipal tem por habito aqui prender os caixotes lixo com correntes). De qualquer forma chove moderado e 11.7ºC para já.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

O vento está a fortalecer-se aqui em Linda-a-Velha já assobia nas janelas

A chuva parece ter abrandado...


----------



## cactus (21 Fev 2010 às 01:23)

Fui eu falar ,o vento já sopra com rajadas...


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 01:23)

a temperatura continua a aumentar agora para uns amenos 12.9c. Caíram até agora 2.5 mm por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

Lousano disse:


> Estão a formar-se uma células no Atlântico e com tendência para se intensificarem-se.



Atenção que essas células são de desenvolvimento vertical e trazem actividade eléctrica. Provavelmente, no caso de atingirem o litoral oeste, podem dar origem a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados por trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

Sugiro o acompanhamento também pelo iMapWeather. 

Óptima madrugada; até amanhã.


----------



## Profetaa (21 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

Boas
Por cá chove moderado por vezes forte,desde as 00h00 acumulei 3.8mm
Temperatura 10.7 .Pressao 992.4 hpa
O vento diminuiu um pouco de intensidade.Rajada maxima de hoje 45km/H
Regressei á pouco da Praia de Mira, e o vento era fortissimo.


http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 01:30)

Não sei até que ponto de intensidade da precipitação se poderá verificar por esta madrugada, mas já por várias vezes num espaço de 1 hora que têm surgido ocorrências com bastante intensidade porém muito breves, voltando quase de imediato ao regime de precipitação normal!

Um dado adquirido é para já uma pequena subida da temperatura.

*Valores actuais:* 11.3ºC / 92% HR


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 01:33)

a temperatura está a subir de forma galopante, acompanhando a mudança na direcção e intensidade do vento: 13.3c, 25 km/h S, 996.9 hPa.


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não sei até que ponto de intensidade da precipitação se poderá verificar por esta madrugada, mas já por várias vezes num espaço de 1 hora que têm surgido ocorrências com bastante intensidade porém muito breves, voltando quase de imediato ao regime de precipitação normal!
> 
> Um dado adquirido é para já uma pequena subida da temperatura.
> 
> *Valores actuais:* 11.3ºC / 92% HR




O mesmo acontece por estes lados! 

Agora Aguaceiro forte, vento moderado\forte! 

Penso o artista principal da festa virá depois! Vejam aquela zona de bastante instablidade a oeste de lisboa! As células formam se com bastante facilidade!

Máquinas nas mãos pessoal!


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 01:39)

*Estacionado com os seguintes valores há mais de 15 minutos:

Temperatura: 15,7º

Precipitação: 2,7 mm desde as 00h00m

Pressão Atm.: 995 hPa

Vento de sul com 10 Km/h*

Até amanhã


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte mesmo agora. Deixou 1 mm em 2 minutos.

O vento continua relativamente calmo. Rajada máxima de 49,9 km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

Em apenas 10 minutos a temperatura subiu mais de *1ºC* e sem precipitação de momento, mas nota-se maior intensidade do vento de Sul.

Portanto: 12.6ºC / 92% HR


----------



## meteo (21 Fev 2010 às 01:47)

5 mm desde a meia-noite em Oeiras e neste momento 14,6ºC. Noite quente.


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Começa a chuva a serio neste momento, chove moderado


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 01:56)

Segundo o sat as abertas seriam inevitáveis e aí estão elas.

Intervalo que dá lugar ao Vento moderado de W/SW e não chove.

Agora com 13.3ºC / 92% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2010 às 02:00)

Estou com 14.1ºC   vento fraco e não chove.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 02:11)

incrível: 14.2c neste momento. O vento está mais forte 26.8 km/h SSW. Tudo o resto está inalterado.


----------



## jotasetubal (21 Fev 2010 às 02:30)

boa noite, embora já acompanhe o vosso forum à muito tempo, mas este é o meu primeiro post.
tenho uma dúvida, aqui em setúbal chove como se não houvesse amanha, e não tenho nenhuma estação meteorologica para medir os dados. alguém tem alguma informação??

os dados que posso avançar, ao estilo do séc, XIV "chove pra catano"!!!

Cumprimentos a todos!!


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2010 às 02:35)

Por aqui, junto ao sopé da Serra da Arrábida ( vertente norte), registei  um aumento de temperatura significativo, eram cerca de 18 horas, apenas em poucos minutos, (com a alteração da direcção do vento, seguido de um aumento deste e o começo da chuva, que chegou por vezes a ser forte). Entretanto, houve uma queda e depois uma nova subida da temperatura.
O vento esteve a soprar com períodos de moderado a forte, até há cerca de 1 hora atrás, tendo agora acalmado bastante.
Não chove neste momento.


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 02:52)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado
vento é que....nada a registar ainda.

*12.4ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 05:20)

bom dia, 20 minutos depois das 5 vê.se então no satélite a chegada das primeiras células que parecem atingir praticamente todo o litoral oeste na próxima hora. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 08:11)

Espectacular hoje o dia não podia começar melhor, neste momento está uma trovoada cá em cima, e chove bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 08:21)

Wow como chove agora.


----------



## Lousano (21 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o acumulado hoje é de 11,9mm, continuando a choviscar no momento.

O vento foi enfraquecendo de madrugada, sendo as rajadas neste momento de cerca 30 Km/h, tendo sido a máxima de 90,6 Km/h cerca das 23H50 de ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 11,2 ºC pelas 0:00, com uma acumulação de 8,8 mm até agora.

A noite foi marcada por vários aguaceiros, mas o vento não esteve destacavelmente forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 16.0°C
Humidade 88%
Pressão 998 hPa
Precipitação: 9.6mm
Céu totalmente encoberto, mas com algumas abertas.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 15.2ºC e 91% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 16km/h. 

PS: Durante a madrugada ouvi trovoada muito distante, mas parece vir mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 10:32)

Vento a soprar agora moderado de SO, cai mais um aguaceiro.

Acumulados, até agora, 9,2 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 10:46)

Neste momento o céu está negro, o vento está forte e pinga grosso.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Fev 2010 às 10:52)

Por Tomar ñ sei o que se passa desde a 1h12 da manhã, estava com ventos na ordem dos 33 Km e ja tinha uma rajada de 52km. A ver vamos o que se la passou.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 11:09)

Neste momento cai uma forte chuvada, vento forte e granizo


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 11:23)

Boas

Aqui a única coisa que me desiludiu foi o vento que não soprou nem de perto como pensava que ia soprar em rajadas  

A precipitação de ontem foi de 11,4mm 

Hoje vou com 10,2mm

A temperatura agora é de 13,2ºc mas já esteve nos 15,8ºC, a pressão é de 998,7hpa mas já esteve nos 996,3hpa

Neste momento não chove estamos em regime de aguaceiros e ao inicio da tarde vai passar uma nova banda de aguaceiros a ver se dessa vejo trovoada que até agora um redondo zero

O rate máximo foi de uns incríveis 180.0mm/h pelas 2:11 a água caiu durante uns 30segundos daquela forma mas era assustador!! aquilo a cair assim durante uma hora e seria pior que o que se passou na madeira eu estava na duvida de era pingas de chuva ou pedras de gelo tal a força com que caia e a dimensão das gotas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 11:25)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento 10.1mm, por agora estão 14.5ºC e apróxima-se um escuro vindo de W.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Neste momento continua a chover, mas de modo moderado e o vento é moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

Olá bom dia  

Após uma noite bem chuvosa de variada intensidade, até que me foi perceptível, para além de ter acordado apenas com *um único trovão* pelas *07H00* a uma certa distância, nada de mais extraordinário ocorreu.
Bom, a temperatura mínima obviamente ocorreu ao início da madrugada, antes do fluxo mais quente que desde aí se mantém, e registou *10.3ºC*.

Há instantes caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas muito breve, de momento não chove, o sol espreita por entre os Nimbostratus alguns deles do tipo pannus e o vento sopra fraco de W/SW.

*Valores actuais:* 15.1ºC / 81% HR


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

O dia está até  bastante ameno sigo com 16,1ºC, 73%HR e vento moderado com rajadas 

Para  seguir em tempo real: 
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Aqui por volta das 7 e tal da manhã houve Trovoadas e chuva moderada...que pena ter sido a essas horas

Agora tudo calminho, apenas algum vento, mas....tudo normal, nada de especial.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

Aproxima-se, rapidamente, uma linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 14:13)




----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

Por aqui aguardo pela linha  ou será que já está a passar ??

Estou com 14.4ºC e o vento é moderado de SW.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 14:17)

Aqui vejo aquele céu de trovoada a oeste o ar esta morno bom sinal para as trovoadas  16,1ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de SW

Para acompanhar em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2010 às 14:31)

Bem, de manhã houve trovoada aqui. Dois trovões, nada demais..

Nada de vento durante a madrugada, apenas a chuva que caiu em quantidades razoáveis.

Aproxima-se a linha de instabilidade, vamos ver o que trará...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 14:45)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2010 às 14:54)

Céu muito ameaçador, vento moderado a forte. Paira o suspense no ar... 

Parece que se está a aguentar até à última, até desabar tudo...


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 15:05)

o céu está muito ameaçador, e já vejo uma cortina de chuva muito espessa...não sei é se dirige para aqui.


----------



## jotasetubal (21 Fev 2010 às 15:06)

Aqui já chove, mas nada de dramático. Pelo menos por enquanto...


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 15:07)

Boas, a noite acabou por não ser tão proveitosa quanto esperava.

Agora está uma linha de instabilidade a preparar-se para atravessar aqui a região. Está já a chover de forma moderada.

Desde as 00h acumulei 4 mm. Neste momento estão 15.2ºC, 86%, 997.9 hPa, 16 km/h O.

Parece que está a trovejar, pelo menos ouvi qualquer coisa...


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 15:08)

*boa tarde*... 

Por aqui (serviço) também está ameaçador, cinza em tons mais escuros e com alguns aguaceiros de variada intensidade desde o início da tarde.

O vento desloca-se moderado de S/SW por vezes com rajadas mais intensas; às vezes basta que ele abrande um pouco para que ela comece a cair em força; veremos!

O mercúrio do termómetro marca neste momento *15ºC*.


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 15:10)

aqui já chove bem...(é com cada pingão)


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

Por aqui vai pingando fraco e grosso (0.2 mm) perfaz um total de 6.4 mm 

Estou com 14.2ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

*Chove, pára de chover, chove, pára de chove...

Decidam-se de uma vez.

Assim não dá! Ou chove ou não chove.*


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 15:18)

Por aqui ainda só chuvisca, mas o céu está negro a Oeste.
Sigo com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

Bem, ao menos tive 0.6 mm até agora e 74 km/h


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 15:20)

Confirma-se, não era trovoada. Quer-me parecer que esta linha foi a última do evento de hoje. Agora a loja fecha para almoço (e jantar) e regressa no final da noite.

4.5 mm, a temperatura caiu para os 14ºC, 998.2 hPa, 84%, 20 km/h S


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

O aguaceiro de á pouco durou pouco tempo mas rendeu 1mm, agora o céu está ameaçador mas achoque não se vai passar nada.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

O aguaceiro aqui só largou 0,6mm que faz um total de 11,0mm hoje.

Agora estou a ouvir trovoes a Este de mim já em terra no Alentejo


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

Esperava que a linha deixa-se mais, mas só deixou 1.6mm.
A festa acabou e agora só logo á noite teremos animação.


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

é impressão minha ou esta linha de instabilidade foi "fogo de vista"??


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

squidward disse:


> é impressão minha ou esta linha de instabilidade foi "fogo de vista"??



Parece que sim, foi um aguaceiro moderado
Agora recomeça a chover.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2010 às 16:11)

Boa tarde!
Após alguns aguaceiros temporariamente fortes, o último dos quais apanhei-o na estrada, a caminho de casa, vindo de Lisboa, de momento não chove...
Sigo assim com 15.2ºC, 81%HR, 999hpa, e vento moderado de NW.
Mínima de 12.3ºC, máxima de 17.4ºC.
Quanto a precipitação, uso os dados do Lightning com 17.8mm ontem e 5.3mm hoje...


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 16:11)

squidward disse:


> é impressão minha ou esta linha de instabilidade foi "fogo de vista"??



Não para todos os lados eu ouvi trovoes e agora está a passar um forte aguaceiro a Sul e SE de Setúbal que deve ter tido trovoada mas desse não ouvi nada.

14,7ºC
82%HR
998,5hpa
11,2mm


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

miguel disse:


> Não para todos os lados eu ouvi trovoes e agora está a passar um forte aguaceiro a Sul e SE de Setúbal que deve ter tido trovoada mas desse não ouvi nada.
> 
> 14,7ºC
> 82%HR
> ...



mesmo assim acho muito pouco, para aquilo que aparentava ser....enfim, já dizia o outro: "as aparências iludem"


----------



## zejorge (21 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

Olá amigos

Duas linhas para vos informar que por aqui em cerca de 6 minutos, registei 6 mm de pluviosidade e a temperatura baixou de 16,3 para 13,7º, tudo isto acompanhado de trovoada.
Registei também queda de granizo neste periodo de tempo.
Voltarei a dar noticias...

Cumprimentos


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

Neste momento o sol brilha, e já me estou a preparar para as trovoadas logo á noite


----------



## lsalvador (21 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

Por Tomar caiu com força, em cerca de 15 a 20 minutos cairam 6 mm de chuva.

6.0 mm (Máx. 112.5 mm/hr às 16:28)


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

O sol continua a brilhar e estão 14.8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

Os aguaceiros por vezes fortes têm ocorrido durante esta última hora, no entanto desde há instantes que tudo acalmou, algumas abertas estão presentes, obviamente o sol espreita por entre Cumulus essencialmente fractus e alguns congestus mais a Este; o vento permanece de SW com intensidade moderada. 

A temperatura aqui desceu ligeiramente e está agora nos *14ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (21 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

Por aqui e após boas abertas o céu fechou-se num cinza uniforme com algum nevoeiro e chove moderado. 
Temp. a rondar os 13º


edit: Quando carreguei no botão para submeter esta mensagem a do teles já estava postada mais abaixo. Estranho


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

Boas, neste momento céu com algumas abertas.
Actualmente:
12,9ºC
87%HR
996hpa
19,0mm


----------



## ALV72 (21 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

Chove copiosamente por Poiares neste momento, deve ser a linha de instabilidade que se vê no radar a esta hora.

Joao


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 17:37)

Acumulado desde ontém á noite 16.1mm, de momento não chove e o céu está nublado com abertas, o que nos espera esta noite.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.4ºC

T.Minima: 10.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 17:37)

Já passaram aqui umas células muito interessantes a descarregar água como se não existisse amanhã. Sigo com 13,6 mm acumulados. Trovoada só ouvi ao longe...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Acumulado desde ontém á noite 16.1mm, de momento não chove e o céu está nublado com abertas, o que nos espera esta noite.
> 
> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> ...



Esta noite teremos um novo agravamento do estado do tempo, com chuva forte e trovoadas...Já existem muitas no mar


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 17:42)

O céu encobre-se cada vez mais e estão 14.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

andres disse:


> Esta noite teremos um novo agravamento do estado do tempo, com chuva forte e trovoadas...Já existem muitas no mar



Boa, mas será que vão atingir todo o pais


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa, mas será que vão atingir todo o pais



Neste momentoas as células têm descargas em linha recta de Leiria para Sul, mas de Lisboa para sul, há sempre uma maior percentagem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 17:57)

andres disse:


> Neste momentoas as células têm descargas em linha recta de Leiria para Sul, mas de Lisboa para sul, há sempre uma maior percentagem.



OK, então vou aguardar pela festa


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> OK, então vou aguardar pela festa



Uma situação a acompanhar
Neste momento 14.3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

Céu encoberto e 14.1ºC.
O vento é fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro que cai.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

EDIT: agora cai forte


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Neste momento 14,1ºC e vento moderado.
Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Já acabou.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 18:43)

Já repararam no número de descargas que existe no mar
Vamos ter uma noie em cheio....
Sigo com 14.1ºC.

*Já sou cumulus*


----------



## jotasetubal (21 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

como já disse não tenho nenhuma estação meteorologica, no entanto, queria deixar aqui o meu contributo, obtido através da observação.
neste momento, a passar ligeiramente a sul de setubal, a caminho do interior, um acumulado de nuvens, com base baixa e topo muito alto, brancas e cinzentas, a uma velocidade considerável, muito mais rápido do que o vento que se faz sentir.
apesar de não ser um relato tão emocionante como seria se tivesse dados meteorologicos, acredito que, quem gosta de meteorologia, terá tentado entender qual o tipo de nuvens a que me refiro. bem como tentar entender a direcção das correntes, com a ajuda das imagens de satelite.
cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## zejorge (21 Fev 2010 às 19:03)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com

Temperatura - 12,0º
Humidade - 90%
Pressão - 1000 hpa
Precipitação - 20,0 mm (acumulada no dia)
s/vento


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

Boa noite.

Tarde de aguaceiros. Temperatura máxima de *16,7ºC*, e actual de 13,8ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

jotasetubal disse:


> Neste momento, a passar ligeiramente a sul de setubal, a caminho do interior, um acumulado de nuvens, com base baixa e topo muito alto, brancas e cinzentas, a uma velocidade considerável, muito mais rápido do que o vento que se faz sentir.



Provavelmente seriam para já Cumulus do tipo Congestus.

De momento o céu apresenta-se com boas abertas e o vento permanece moderado de S/SW.

A temperatura anda pelos *13ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Deixar uns números sobre a precipitação neste inverno.

Desde o início do ano hidrológico, 1 de Outubro, já tenho acumulados *610,6 mm*. Este valor já é superior à média anual e ainda estamos longe de 30 de Setembro...

Esta noite vai ser animada e provavelmente o vento vai soprar mais forte que ontem. Atmosfera mais instável, com a passagem de alguma célula mais activa podem surgir umas rajadas interessantes.

Os avisos do IM estão lançados, amarelo para vento e precipitação.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 19:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Deixar uns números sobre a precipitação neste inverno.
> 
> Desde o início do ano hidrológico, 1 de Outubro, já tenho acumulados *610,6 mm*. Este valor já é superior à média anual e ainda estamos longe de 30 de Setembro...
> 
> ...



Trovoadas provavelmente existirão certo?
Sigo com 13.9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Esta noite vai ser animada e provavelmente o vento vai soprar mais forte que ontem. Atmosfera mais instável, com a passagem de alguma célula mais activa podem surgir umas rajadas interessantes.



Há alguma estimativa sobre a hora a que isto poderá ocorrer?


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 20:01)

Tarde de muita chuva na zona de Caneças / Dona Maria.

Este Inverno há água por todo o lado. E o verde domina a paisagem.

Aqueduto das águas livres, em Caneças:


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

Estive esta tarde na zona de torres vedras e registei 3 trovoes mesmo ao meu lado


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 20:42)

joseoliveira disse:


> Há alguma estimativa sobre a hora a que isto poderá ocorrer?



Mais lá para a madrugada até ao amanhecer.


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

Boas , por aqui vai chovendo de vez em quando.
Actualmente:
12,3ºC
89%HR
998hpa
20,5mm


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

Ainda estão 13,7ºC.

Esta descida de 0,1ºC é a única diferença em relação ao meu último post.


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

boas
hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros, que variaram entre moderados e muito fortes, acompanhados de forte trovoada entre as 6.00h e as 7.00h, o vento soprou fraco a moderado com rajadas de SW/WSW.
neste momento, ceu muito nublado por nuvens cumuliformes, vento fraco a moderado de WSW e 12.1º ( hoje esteve muito calor..).
de referir que os solos estão saturados e escorrem parecendo turfeiras....os "abrolhos", nascentes, rios, ribeiros...todos se encontram heios de agua e vertem-na copiosamente fazendo cascatas monte abaixo


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros que renderam 5.3mm...
De momento, céu nublado, vento moderado de SW, 15.1ºC, 90%HR, 1002hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.3ºC
17.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2010 às 22:06)

mr. phillip disse:


> Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros que renderam 5.3mm...
> De momento, céu nublado, vento moderado de SW, 15.1ºC, 90%HR, 1002hpa.



É isso..

Estamos à espera que ela venha.. Esta madrugada promete ser agitada e talvez a documentar as situações mais complicadas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

Bem eu já estou como o outro. Até esperava alguma animação esta noite, mas acabou por não ser nada de especial. Esta noite fico um bocado céptico, mas ao ver a imagem de satélite, até pode ser que corra melhor, falando na pele de entusiasta pelo mau tempo.

Qualquer das maneiras, o resumo do dia:

Extremos: Máx 17.1ºC Mín 10.8 (mínima atingida às 00h).

Total de precipitação até ao momento 5.5 mm.

Para já: 14.8ºC, 89%, 8.6 km/h SSW,1000.6 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

Acumulados 11,2 mm ao longo do dia, marcado por diversos aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.

De momento, 15,3 ºC e com tendência para subir, com a chegada desta massa de ar a desencadear estas situações de instabilidade, com um fluxo de SO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

Extremos de hoje:

11,2 ºC / 16,6 ºC

11,2 mm

---

Um dia mais ameno, hoje, com a mínima a subir claramente e com longos períodos de chuva fraca e alguns aguaceiros moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

O IM retira o aviso de precipitação e coloca um aviso de agitação marítima.

Estão a entrar agora na margem sul umas células ameaçadoras. Devem ser mais uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

Aqui começou neste momento a chover bem 

Vou com 7.4 mm as pingas são bem grossas.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

HotSpot disse:


> O IM retira o aviso de precipitação e coloca um aviso de agitação marítima.
> 
> Estão a entrar agora na margem sul umas células ameaçadoras. Devem ser mais uns aguaceiros moderados.



Aqui para o distrito de Castelo Branco o aviso de chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada começava à 1h da manhã e terminava penso que as 12h, mas também foi retirado.  Algo se alterou então....


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Desde há 5 minutos para cá que chove com bastante intensidade.
O vento sopra moderado a forte.
13,7ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

É realmente estranho o IM ter retirado o aviso amarelo de precipitação.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

AnDré disse:


> Desde há 5 minutos para cá que chove com bastante intensidade.
> O vento sopra moderado a forte.
> 13,7ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.



Curioso que a poucos km's em linha recta apenas se mantém o vento moderado com rajadas.

A temperatura está efectivamente a subir, 15.1ºC agora. 1000.3hPa, 21 km/h SSW, 90%


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

TROVOADA


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

HotSpot disse:


> TROVOADA



Em que direcção? Daqui só vejo de S, SE e E.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Em que direcção? Daqui só vejo de S, SE e E.



Parece ser a SE. Ainda não vi, só ouvi 3 trovões.


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

a situação nas proximas horas vai ser interessante, com convecçao bastante interessante e significativa
o estofex colocou aviso 1


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece ser a SE. Ainda não vi, só ouvi 3 trovões.



Obrigado. Eu aqui não vi nem ouvi. Vou por-me à janela.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

A trovoada passou mesmo em cima de Setubal


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2010 às 23:14)

Fui agora à rua e vi 2 flashes. É para o lado se Setúbal. Ao ritmo de 1 por minuto.


----------



## aqpcb (21 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Por aqui Palmela Quinta do Anjo tambem já se ve e ouve trovoada mas o IM e o EUCLID diz que não Há nada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Fui agora à rua e vi 2 flashes. É para o lado se Setúbal. Ao ritmo de 1 por minuto.



Boa já á trovoada, o que mais me intriga é o IM ter retirado o aviso:


----------



## StormFairy (21 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Belo espectaculo aqui mesmo em cima de mim e trás com ela um belo aguaceiro....


----------



## StormFairy (21 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

aqpcb disse:


> Por aqui Palmela Quinta do Anjo tambem já se ve e ouve trovoada mas o IM e o EUCLID diz que não Há nada




Ainda não diz, mas vai dizer... aproveita enquanto dura vizinho


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

miguel disse:


> A trovoada passou mesmo em cima de Setubal



[quote="Hotspot]Fui agora à rua e vi 2 flashes. É para o lado se Setúbal. Ao ritmo de 1 por minuto.[/quote]

Está certo. Fui agora ver à janela e efectivamente está a fazer trovoada para os lados de Palmela e Setúbal.

Por aqui começa a chover.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Fev 2010 às 23:18)

Termino o dia com 17mm
Extremos: 9.4ºC/17.8ºC

A ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Tive agora um bocado à janela, mas não vi nada ainda


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Aqui em Setúbal foi 3 trovoes mesmo em cima da cidade tremia até a janela  a rajada máxima no aguaceiro foi de 59,5km/h a precipitação vai em 12,4mm  a temperatura antes do aguaceiro era de 15º agora é de 12,4ºC


----------



## StormFairy (21 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Pronto... acabou.... nem  nem


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Ainda vi um ou dois relâmpagos na direcção de Palmela. Mas a nebulosidade baixa estraga tudo. 

Por aqui não chove mas o céu está muito nublado. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Brites (21 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite a todos os apaixonados por estes assuntos...
Por acaso nao me sabem dizer em que direcçao seguia essa trovoada que atravessou Setubal? Os Leirienses vao poder assistir a este belo espetaculo?

Abc...


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

por aqui já chove, e há algum vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 11.1ºC

Precipitação - 7.8 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos/moderado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

bela "carga dágua" que caiu agora


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

Recomeça a chover. O vento é moderado com rajadas. A pressão agora é de 999.6 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

14,0ºC, de momento, e já *1,1mm* acumulados.


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite a todos os apaixonados por estes assuntos...
> Por acaso nao me sabem dizer em que direcçao seguia essa trovoada que atravessou Setubal? Os Leirienses vao poder assistir a este belo espetaculo?
> 
> Abc...



Espero bem que sim  Mas como o vento esta de sudoeste deve passar a este de Leiria


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

chove forte com vento moderado neste momento!


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

Olá 

Muito vento por estes lados a soprar forte de SW com frequentes rajadas. A precipitação entretanto intensificou-se mas a cair muito na horizontal.
*
Extremos de 21-Fev:*

Máximos: 16.9ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 10.3ºC / 65% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 13.5ºC / 83% HR


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

Agora é a minha vez de dizer: TROVOADA.

A Oeste (acho) daqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Ouvi agora um rugido de um trovão à distância.
Não sei de que direcção pois o vento é enganador e deturpa a direcção do som e além disso o relâmpago não foi visível daqui.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 00:39)

Sim, trovoada! 
Deu há instantes um enorme clarão a sudeste de mim.

Chuva continua aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 00:41)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, trovoada!
> Deu há instantes um enorme clarão a sudeste de mim.
> 
> Chuva continua aqui.



Pela imagem do radar parece que isso vai estar animado por ai, durante este inicio da madrugada!!!


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

ouvi agora um trovão muito ao longe


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

Trovoada próxima daqui também


----------



## rbsmr (22 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

Sacavém:
Chuva moderada, trovoada 

Temp: 15ºC
Pressão: 998 hpa


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

assim sim já a conversa é outra. Estão mesmo a Oeste e estes 3 últimos ouviram.se bem.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

Por aqui já se ouviram 2 trovões,e um deles bem forte. A chuva não pára de cair há 1 hora,mas já foi mais forte do que está agora.


----------



## sandgrain (22 Fev 2010 às 00:49)

Já se ouve a trovoada por aqui!


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

Parecem estar a passar mais a *este* com clarões bem visíveis.

O ruído é quase imperceptível, o vento de SW intercepta o som.

Mais propriamente aqui, os efeitos da Serra da Amoreira a criar o habitual impulsionamento do vento quando vem desta direcção o que o faz deslocar-se com força acrescida.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

Aqui ouvem-se com alguma violência. E vão caindo uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Nuno (22 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

Por Setúbal chove moderado a forte acompanhado de trovoadas e naturalmente  raios


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

Aumento claro do vento e chuva forte. Agora está um temporal.Só faltam os trovões!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 00:55)

Também já pude ouvir alguns _roncos_.

13,8ºC e 48,6 km/h de vento. Desde as 00h já atingi os *56,8 km/h*.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

Boas

Começou uma forte trovoada aqui na margem sul, vento forte, chuva moderada.

Dos 7 a 8 clarões que vi, só um é que vi o raio na zona de Setúbal, muito mau para a captura de imagens. 

Abraços


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

Isto está bom


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 00:59)

Muito vento, já tive 84 km/h.

1.2 mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

sim, está intenso agora mais para a zona da Moita e Setubal. Chove agora novamente de forma moderada.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:03)

E em apenas 20 min passou de 1,2 mm para 5,2 mm em Oeiras.  20 minutos de chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 01:06)

A chuva foi destronada pelo vento que a cada minuto que passa está cada vez mais forte.

Desde o temporal de 23 de Dezembro último que roçou aqui a zona, que alguns materiais como chapas de zinco de coberturas, aparentemente ficaram muito soltas sem que alguém visivelmente as reforçasse, vamos ver se não é desta que voam algumas dezenas de metros...

*Valores actuais:* 14.0ºC / 82% HR


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

*Vinha a caminho de casa e um belo relampago seguido de um trovão.

A chuva era moderada a forte.

Por momentos fiquei contente a pensar que as descargas iriam-se manter e iria acompanhar o evento electrico ao promenor assim que chegasse a casa.

ACABOU. A chuva mantem-se mas as descargas foram-se...*


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

Pelo radar dá para observar a intensidade de precipitação na zona litoral


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

spiritmind disse:


> Pelo radar dá para observar a intensidade de precipitação na zona litoral



A chuva ainda é moderada. O vento é que sopra com bastante intensidade. Está forte a muito forte de sudoeste.

Continuo a ouvir trovoada ao longe.


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

Digam-me uma coisa,

Tenho estado a acompanhar o Radar, e parece-me que esta frente, que está super activa deverá entrar em Portugal esta noite...




Isto não vem ai chuva e trovoada "Forte e Feio" ? Que vai atingir a zona de Setubal bem como o Alentejo (Évora) ?

Que direcção leva isto ao certo ?


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

de repente estoirou o vento. A estação regista rajadas de 30 kmh o que significa que nos pontos mais altos de Almada, como aqui em cima, os valores andarão pelo dobro. Mantém-se a chuva: 3.5 mm.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:19)

E continua a chover..E mais 2 trovões ao longe. A festa continua. Desde as 00:00 sempre sem parar.

Este último foi a Sul!


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

*Estes dois que dizes ouvir em Oeiras eu não os ouvi.

Tambuém quero!!!*


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

regressou a trovoada, com um que até iluminou a vizinhança toda. Até foi bem perto este.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:24)

NunoBrito disse:


> *Estes dois que dizes ouvir em Oeiras eu não os ouvi.
> 
> Tambuém quero!!!*



Dai da Parede olha para Sul/SUdeste.Pelo menos consegues ve-los. 
Parecem estar em Almada.Que venha um ou 2 aqui para o lado Norte do Tejo.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Fev 2010 às 01:25)

Oiço trovoada ao Longe... O vento continua muito forte! 



edit.... Epá este foi forte RELAMPAGO!


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

*Tenho duas Janelas viradas para lá. A do escritório e do quarto.

Tenho que marcar uma consulta de oftaumologia.

Neste momento tenho somente chuva moderada a forte.*


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

Boa noite.

Em resumo o dia de ontem foi de madrugada inicio de manhã de chuva e tarde com aguaceiros esporádicos.

Máxima: 17,1º 

Mínima: 12,2º

Precipitação: 14,2mm

Rajada máxima: 78 km/h (logo após as 00H00)

Neste momento começou a chuva, já acumulando 0,5mm, 12,2º e o vento intensifica-se, com rajada máxima de 43,8 km/h.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:28)

NunoBrito disse:


> *Tenho duas Janelas viradas para lá. A do escritório e do quarto.
> 
> Tenho que marcar uma consulta de oftaumologia.
> 
> Neste momento tenho somente chuva moderada a forte.*



Eu de Paço de Arcos vejo claramente


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Fev 2010 às 01:28)

*Gosto da ultima imagem do radar.

Vou-me mudar para Setubal*


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 01:29)

Agora talvez um intervalo na fúria do vento e chuva pouco intensa.
Trovoada ainda pouco audível, tudo a uma distância considerável e penso que mais a *este*!

A temperatura está num sobe e desce, agora com *12.8ºC* e 81% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Por aqui alguma chuva e muito vento, já tive 87 km/h.

Estou com 3.8 mm e 12.2ºC.


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

*Chuva forte, por vezes muito forte.*


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2010 às 01:42)

Aqui tem estado a chover por vezes muito forte batida a vento e com trovoadas nos arredores não muito longe...

13.9ºC
93%HR
998,8hpa
5,2mm desde as 00h
Rajada máxima de 60km/h


----------



## StormFairy (22 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Estou em festa por estas bandas...


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Já vou com 8,0mm desde a meia noite  e um rain rate máximo de 117,6mm/h (01:41)


----------



## rbsmr (22 Fev 2010 às 01:52)

Sacavém:
Chuva Forte, vento forte com rajadas
Pressão: 998 hpa
temp: 13ºC


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

chuva com algumas rajadas de vento

as trovoadas só querem a margem sul tá visto...


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:59)

Parou de chover finalmente,e a trovoada(quase sempre ao longe) também terminou. A estação MeteoOeiras acumulou 8 mm desde as 00:00 e este mês já vai nos 106.6 mm.  Mês chuvoso.
Em 20 dias de um mês chuvoso aqui com mesma precipitação que alguns sitios da Madeira,apenas em algumas horas. Que disparate de precipitação por lá


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 02:12)

o vento intensificou-se agora com pingos grossos à mistura.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2010 às 02:13)

Vou com 9,8mm e chuva moderada, o mês já vai aqui com 127,7mm já passou o Janeiro  e promete passar os 200mm  Aqui o Ano já leva 251,1mm 

11,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 08:21)

Desde as 0H acumulados 9,6 mm.

Vento máximo de 57,9 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2010 às 09:46)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada o acumulado de precipitação foi de 9.8mm, eram ai umas 7:30H quando oiço trovões, fui á janela e estava mesmo um pouco a norte do couço uma trovoada, mas foi pena que não veio, por agora estão 15.0ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra por vezes moderado, hoje não tenho grandes esperanças, visto que as células hoje estão mais para norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 09:53)

bom dia. E esta noite é que foi. Alguma trovoada já alegrou as hostes. Por aqui somaram-se mais 6.8 mm. Mais um mês ond a precipitação ultrapassou os 100 mm e em ambiente urbano. Neste momento está ameno com a temperatura de 15 graus, vento moderado com rajadas e boas abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *11,7ºC*, numa noite marcada por aguaceiros e alguma trovoada dispersa.

*9,6mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h.

Temperatura actual de 15,2ºC, humidade a 84% e pressão a 1000 hPa.

Vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Por aqui esteve a granizar à pouco  estou com 5.2 mm e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia.

Acumulados 18,4 mm maioritariamente incidentes no final da madrugada, num forte aguaceiro com um rate máximo de 132,4 mm/h.

A pressão atmosférica sobe rapidamente, o fluxo permanece de SO.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 12:00)

Aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro muito forte.
5mm em 3/4 minutos.

A chuva batia com tanta força nos telhados e nas paredes dos prédios, que fazia fumo por todo o lado.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2010 às 12:05)

TROVOADA!


----------



## Aspvl (22 Fev 2010 às 12:05)

Trovão na área de Lisboa!!!


----------



## Aspvl (22 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

Outro!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

Uma intensa trovoada agora por cima aqui de Almada. Está a chover bastante aqui na sala que até é resguardada ouve-se tudo.

7.3 mm, 35 km/h SSW, 1002.3 hPa, 15.8ºC


----------



## mocha (22 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

Boas, ja e a segunda dose de animação de hoje


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Vi um raio espectacular para os lados do Seixal.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

Passou por aqui o aguaceiro.

Muito forte, acompanhado de trovoada forte, rajadas de vento e ainda granizo, que ainda caiu bastante, pareciam pipocas a saltar  tirei umas fotos ao granizo que acumulou na varanda, ainda registei umas pedras razoáveis.

Choveu mesmo muito, houve partes em que deixei de o fundo da rua. 2,1 mm acumulados. 

 

Registei apenas o rain rate final do aguaceiro, pois foi tudo muito rápido. Mas se tivesse registado na altura em que ela caía forte e feia, eu diria que andava à volta dos 150 mm/h ou mesmo mais.

*EDIT 12:33*: Aqui ficam as fotos do granizo, tiradas sobre o tapete da minha varanda.


----------



## joaobarreto (22 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Chuva com muita intensidade neste momento Zona do Porto-Alto - Tromba de água com duração de 4 minutos. Bastante vento, penso que de Sul.


----------



## F_R (22 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Boas

Neste momento em Santarém céu nublado.
De vez em quando vai caindo uns aguaceiros.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 12:24)

está agora para os lados do Montijo, foi bastante forte por aqui. Agora parece-me não vir mais mas nunca fiar...


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

epa, só aqui é que trovoadas*=zero*

apenas alguns aguaceiros pontuais...também quero animação, é sempre para os mesmos!!


----------



## weathor (22 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Este é apenas o começo
ver


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Aqui não dei pela trovoada.

O ambiente está bastante calmo e não chove, céu encoberto e vento moderado de SO.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

Tive à pouco a rajada de vento mais forte deste evento com *67,6 km/h*


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

Aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada... A nota dominante nos últimos minutos!


----------



## ct5iul (22 Fev 2010 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

DIA 21-02-2010
Chuva Precipitação 21.0 mm

Temp actual 16.9ºC 14:20
Pressão: 999.0Hpa 14:20
Intensidade do Vento: 20.1 km/h 14:20
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC 14:20
Humidade Relativa:81% 14:20
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 7.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 14:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## squidward (22 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

há bocado caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo....mas falta sempre a trovoada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

Por aqui trovoadas também nada, passam todas ao lado, mas não estou triste porque só de ver estas formações fico todo contente, e de vez enquando lá vão caindo uns aguaceiros que renderam 2mm.


----------



## granizus (22 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Não ouvi nada


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 15:03)

Aqui já não chove há algum tempo.

O destaque vai para o vento que tem soprado forte a muito forte de SO.
Já há contentores do lixo tombados na rua e no jardim. 

Em Queluz, o Mário tem estado na última hora com vento médio na casa dos 50km/h, e rajadas de vento na casa dos 70km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 15:20)

*Boa tarde!* 

Mais um dia marcado pelo vento forte de W/SW, o céu está muito nublado essencialmente por Cumulus dos tipos fractus e congestus com tons de cinza ameaçadores, mas com algumas abertas.

Esporadicamente têm surgido aguaceiros de variada intensidade mas muito breves, contudo desde o início da tarde têm sido menos frequentes e de momento não chove.

A temperatura mínima verificada até ao momento foi de *11.7ºC* e já cheguei a uma máxima de *17.2ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 16.4ºC / 73% HR


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Chove e troveja bastante. Tenho relatos de granizo de considerável dimensão no centro de Coimbra.

EDIT: Forte granizada agora.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Confirmo Vitamos, trabalho nos escritórios do Avenida, e foi isso que se passou, mas o granizo que vi não era assim muito grande, talvez um pouco maior do que M&Ms.

Já tinhas saudades de uma boa trovoada


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Confirmo Vitamos, trabalho nos escritórios do Avenida, e foi isso que se passou, mas o granizo que vi não era assim muito grande, talvez um pouco maior do que M&Ms.
> 
> Já tinhas saudades de uma boa trovoada



O relato que tenho é da zona de Celas, e com trovoada sem separação de tempo entre relâmpago e trovão... Na zona sul onde me encontro o granizo tinha ainda dimensão mais pequena que a que descreves... Da-me a sensação que o centro desta célula passou em cheio na zona mais a norte da cidade. Agora tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Boas , por aqui o dia tem sido de vento muito forte com rajadas de 40 km/h , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 2,2mm  e temperatura actual de 16,0C


----------



## iceworld (22 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

vitamos disse:


> O relato que tenho é da zona de Celas, e com trovoada sem separação de tempo entre relâmpago e trovão... Na zona sul onde me encontro o granizo tinha ainda dimensão mais pequena que a que descreves... Da-me a sensação que o centro desta célula passou em cheio na zona mais a norte da cidade. Agora tudo mais calmo.



Por aqui junto ao estádio o granizo fez-se sentir com bastante intensidade e o tamanho de alguns que pararam aqui no parapeito das janelas estavam próximo de M&Ms 
Ouvi vários trovões, alguns bem fortes.
Por agora algumas abertas e cerca de 13º


----------



## zejorge (22 Fev 2010 às 17:16)

Boa tarde

O dia tem-se caracterizado por céu encoberto, com abertas, vento moderado a forte de S/SW, neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 16,4º
Humidade - 74%
Pressão - 1002 hpa
Pluviosidade - 6,5 mm (acumulada desde as 00H00)
Vento SW - 8,9 kmh


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 17:17)

vitamos disse:


> O relato que tenho é da zona de Celas, e com trovoada sem separação de tempo entre relâmpago e trovão...
> Da-me a sensação que o centro desta célula passou em cheio na zona mais a norte da cidade. Agora tudo mais calmo.



A minha mãe ligou-me há pouco e o que me disse coincide com este registo relativamente à zona da ocorrência; a casa dos meus pais situa-se junto ao limite norte da área urbana de Coimbra (em linha recta, próximo de Celas) e segundo me contou caiu muito granizo acompanhado de fortes trovoadas.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Os grandes Cumulus ainda vagueiam ao sabor do vento agora apenas moderado vindo de W/SW, poucas abertas mas sem precipitação.

*Valores actuais:* 15.4ºC / 75% HR


----------



## ALV72 (22 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Confirmo Vitamos, trabalho nos escritórios do Avenida, e foi isso que se passou, mas o granizo que vi não era assim muito grande, talvez um pouco maior do que M&Ms.
> 
> Já tinhas saudades de uma boa trovoada



No parapeito do Edf. Fernão Magalhães caíram pedras com cerca de 0.7 mm de diametro +- mas foi coisa rápida, cerca de 2 minutos.

Joao


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

Boas

Aqui o dia iniciou logo com temporal de chuva e trovoada acompanhada de vento forte com rajadas isto entre as 00h e a 1:30 onde registei os actuais 10,2mm a partir dai não mais choveu

Ao fim da manha o vento teve um aumento com um pico ao inicio da tarde onde registei a rajada mais alta do dia de hoje com *75,6km/h W*

Agora o vento sopra ainda com rajadas fortes mas um pouco menos que ao inicio da tarde, a temperatura máxima foi de 17,3ºC das mais altas do ano até agora e neste momento estão 16.1ºC, 79%HR e 1002,6hpa.


----------



## Met (22 Fev 2010 às 17:48)

Troveja agora em Cascais!!!


----------



## sandgrain (22 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

Aqui por Cascais começou agora mesmo a trovejar com alguma intensidade


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Boa tarde!


Por aqui está mesmo céu de trovoada,e já ouvi 5 trovões,algo afastados.
Este último foi o melhor.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 18:10)

Trovão porreiro mesmo agora aqui na Baixa de LX


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Fev 2010 às 18:12)

Aqui pela sobreda vai chuvendo e tambem ja vi uns raios e uns trovoes


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

Ena tantos  festival de chuva e trovoada


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

Um autêntico dilúvio aqui em Almada. 14.4 mm e a aumentar.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

Neste momento sigo com 15.6ºC e acabo de ver um raio...
Começa a trovejar

PS: E com mais força


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 18:22)

No Cais do Sodré foram 3,8 mm em 5 minutos. Com muito granizo e trovoada à mistura.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2010 às 18:25)

Por aqui os trovões ouvem-se mais perto e os raios são LINDOS


----------



## Brunomc (22 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

eu vi logo que tava a haver trovoada em Lisboa..isto porque estava a ver o Portugal em Directo na Rtp1 e a ligacao entre lisboa e o reporter na madeira foi a baixo..ficou sem sinal..eu calculei logo que tivesse uma trovoada por cima d lisboa


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Deixo aqui umas fotos, com um doce no fim. Por acaso nem esperava que chovesse mais, mas houve alturas em que estava mesmo assustador.


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

pessoal logo á noite volto ao trabalho por acaso não sabem se este tempo se mantem durante a noite


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Shelf Cloud brutal:






2 minutos depois de tirar esta foto um "Funnel" que veio até meio caminho de terra 

Alguém que me diga que tirou uma foto


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Por aqui, o cenário mais interessante a relatar são os *75,9 km/h* de vento registados ao início da tarde.

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,9ºC*, e actualmente tenho 14,2ºC.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1002 hPa.

Vento forte de O (270º).

A precipitação acumulada desde as 00h é de *10,6mm*.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2010 às 19:03)

Aqui desde o meu ultimo post, caiu muito granizo, muita trovoada e chuva forte.
E vem aí mais esta noite
Agora alguns trovões e 14.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

Aqui começa de novo a dar trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

Por aqui nada a relatar 

Sigo com 5.8 mm e 14.5ºC o vento está moderado/forte.


----------



## Brites (22 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

Boas tarde,
 Cheguei agora a casa, vindo do trabalho em Torres Novas que nada de especial se passou...aqui por Leiria apenas uns clarões visíveis no céu mas mesmo longe...será que esse tempasso que relatam não vem para estes lados?
 Em Leiria neste momento, tempo instável céu muito nublado e chuva muito fraca, espero ainda um tempo como esse que relatam...
 Embora que durante a tarde a partir do meio do dia, fez muito vento e trovejou bastante...e eu nao estava ca para ver...


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Boa tarde.

Dia de aguaceiros, com trovoada cerca das 14H00, e vento muito constante na ordem dos 30 km/h.

Máxima: 14,8º

Mínima: 9,4º

Rajada máxima: 57,4 Km/h

Precipitação: 19,1mm


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

A minha irmã está no Lumiar, em Lisboa, e reporta trovoadas neste mometo por lá...
Aqui por enquanto só relâmpagos.


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

A tarde caiu uma granizada forte. Encontrei uma pedra com 2cm


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2010 às 19:54)

Boas ,por aqui houve um forte temporal em 7 minutos acumulou 10mm, começou com trovoadas seguido de uma valente queda de saraiva do qual deixo aqui uma fotos ,seguindo de uma valente chuvada com granizo a mistura e trovoadas:


----------



## F_R (22 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

Em Santarém veêm se clarões mas não se ouve trovões.
Por agora não chove

O meteoabrantes regista um rain rate máximo de 360mm/hora


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

Uns bons exemplares de saraiva.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Depois de uma tarde passada em cheio, em que, durante uma caminhada que estava a fazer, fui surpreendido com granizo e trovoada muito forte, que até fazia estremecer o chão, eis que está tudo mais calmo por agora.

Valeu a molha, para conseguir vislumbrar raios a caírem num campo aberto que se encontrava a uns metros de mim. Pena não ter a máquina comigo...

Nesse evento o vento esteve moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2010 às 20:12)

Alguns relâmpagos esta tarde e mais alguns aguaceiros.

Acumulado total de 19,0 mm e vento fraco a moderado de SO, já a enfraquecer.


----------



## DRC (22 Fev 2010 às 20:17)

Dia de mau tempo tanto pela Póvoa de Santa Iria como pelo Forte da Casa onde me encontrava. De salientar um aguaceiro de granizo entre as 15h00 e as 15h10 que provocava um barulho intenso acompanhado de rajadas de vento muito forte que pareciam quase rasgar a bandeira de Portugal disposta á entrada da escola a meia-haste como sinal de luto pelos que morreram na tragédia na Madeira.

Agora não chove e o vento acalmou. Viram-se alguns relâmpagos para a Margem Sul cerca das 19h00 e houve trovoada por volta da meia-noite e meia mais próxima daqui.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

Boa noite
Há cerca de 20 minutos atrás passou por aqui um belo festival de 
Infelizmente só agora consegui reportar.
Quanto à chuva apenas caiu   com força na parte norte da vila.


----------



## Profetaa (22 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

Po ca
Forte Tempestade 
Chuva forte,Vento fortissimo,trovoada e tambem granizo....



http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

vou sair agora para o work, o tempo de aguaceiros e trovoadas e para continuar esta noite?


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Earthling (22 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Shelf Cloud brutal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eu sai do trabalho as 1830 e em vez d viir pa casa fui atras dessaa senhora nuvem!!!!

pq que nao tiraste a foto pah??


----------



## Eduardo M (22 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

olá sou novo aqui e realmente este inverno é a culpa de me ter registado aqui...já agora que sites aconselham que façam uma previsão mais acertada para o nosso país? o meteo.pt é o mais fiável? ou que outros aconselham? Sou de Lisboa(Queluz) e preciso de conselhos pois esta semana preciso de realizar actividades ao ar livre e apesar de não ser soluvel, como todos sabemos com chuva, a produtividade das tarefas ao ar livre diminui


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

Eduardo M disse:


> olá sou novo aqui e realmente este inverno é a culpa de me ter registado aqui...já agora que sites aconselham que façam uma previsão mais acertada para o nosso país? o meteo.pt é o mais fiável? ou que outros aconselham? Sou de Lisboa(Queluz) e preciso de conselhos pois esta semana preciso de realizar actividades ao ar livre e apesar de não ser soluvel, como todos sabemos com chuva, a produtividade das tarefas ao ar livre diminui



Bem, esta semana irá ser quase toda como tem sido hoje, só mesmo quarta será um dia de alguma calmia, de resto, chuva e vento irão marcar presença, mas tudo dentro dos parâmetros normais.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite 

O céu permanece muito nublado, até há instantes o vento apresentava-se em geral fraco de sul mas de momento apresenta-se moderado e sem precipitação.

*Valores actuais:* 14.7ºC / 79% HR


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

Lisboa e Arredores, máquinas a postos que vem aí mais festa da grossa


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

14,5ºC e céu encoberto.

Vento fraco a moderado, ainda de SO (225º).

Humidade nos 86% e pressão nos 1003 hPa.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Trovoda na Nazaré neste momento.


----------



## dahon (22 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

Por Coimbra também já ouvi trovões e vi relâmpagos. 

Cumps.

Edit(22:07)(In)felizmente parece que a celula está a passar a norte da minha posição.


----------



## Profetaa (22 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

Chove forte novamente por cá
Com rajadas e vento forte
Veem-se claroes a Sudoeste....

*www.meteofebres.blogspot.com*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Boa noite...
Dia marcado por diversas condições atmosféricas...
Desde a trovoada de madrugada, e do fim da tarde...
Desde o vento moderado a forte de SO durante a maior parte do dia...
Desde os aguaceiros moderados que foram caindo...
Extremos do dia:

12.5ºC
18ºC
Precipitação: 7.4mm (dados do Lightning).


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 22:50)

Trovoada de madrugada,e trovoada ao fim da tarde.Posso ir dormir ou vem ai mais ?


----------



## AlwaysHot (22 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

Olá , boas ! 
Visto que hoje só saio do trabalho às 00.00 e vou de Lisboa para a margem sul(Almada) , alguém pode dar umas dicas ? 
Obrg


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

AlwaysHot disse:


> Olá , boas !
> Visto que hoje só saio do trabalho às 00.00 e vou de Lisboa para a margem sul(Almada) , alguém pode dar umas dicas ?
> Obrg



Não chove.

Entretanto a célula que anda por cá perdeu o gás e vai deixando uma chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Trovoada!!!! (Já tou farto de dizer isto )


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Trovoada!!!! (Já tou farto de dizer isto )



Pois...

Desde Novembro que todos fazem festas e outros olham para o lado.


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite.
Por cá chove com grande intensidade à 5 minutos sem interrupção com uma bonita trovoada a acompanhar. 

13ºC,1000hPa,885 hr,22 km\h


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

Aqui foi só um mais forte. Espectáculo bonito de se ver talvez para a zona de Alcochete ou mesmo mais a norte. 

Lousano: E eu gostava tanto de ter um floco de neve....


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

BrOliveira disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por cá chove com grande intensidade à 5 minutos sem interrupção com uma bonita trovoada a acompanhar.
> 
> 13ºC,1000hPa,885 hr,22 km\h



Com um super granizo agora.è cada bola !!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

BrOliveira disse:


> Com um super granizo agora.è cada bola !!!!!


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

ALERTA DE GRANIZO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 MINUTOS FURIOSOS..


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Lousano: E eu gostava tanto de ter um floco de neve....



É verdade. Um pormenor importante que me tinha esquecido.

Vivo aqui há 13 anos e foi a primeira vez que vi nevar na vila. 



Surge claridade de trovoada a NW, mas a muito, muito longe.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

BrOliveira disse:


> ALERTA DE GRANIZO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 MINUTOS FURIOSOS..



Pode parecer estúpido mas eu consigo ver pequeninos clarões nessa direcção


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

E voltam os estrondos...é um festim e dura até amanhã a esta hora.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

Trovões ao longe, com céu pouco nublado...

Isto ou é 8 ou é 80. 

Amanhã espero repetir a dose.


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Em vez de neve, os carros e a rua ficaram com granizo.O pior é que não pára de chover e o gelo derrete logo.Não dá para as fotos


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

thunderboy disse:


> Pode parecer estúpido mas eu consigo ver pequeninos clarões nessa direcção




É possível porque estás do outro lado da serra dos candeeiros.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2010 às 23:52)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 13,0ºC.


----------



## GTi (22 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

Sou mais um que segue o fórum há algum tempo, mas só agora se decidiu registar, para dizer que acabei de ver 2 relampagos a cairem um lado do outro a sul da Amora.

Lindo. Venham mais eheh


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Daqui do meu poleiro vejo o desenrolar do espectáculo de relâmpagos a sul e sudeste. 

Mas em cima de mim, poucas nuvens e um luar quarto crescente.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 16.1ºC

Mín - 11.7ºC

Precipitação - 5.8 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos/moderado, granizo e alguma trovoada e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2010 às 00:17)

Aqui trovoadas a volta mas aqui mesmo nada 

13,4ºC
86%HR
1004,0hpa
0,0mm
vento fraco a moderado


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

por agora tudo calminho. 
De registar hoje, apenas um aguaceiro forte com granizo....trovoadas nada de nada por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

Belo espectáculo que está a sul do couço


----------



## Extreme (23 Fev 2010 às 03:19)

De Carnide/Benfica, grande trovão agora! Janelas do prédio estremeceram todas!


----------



## rijo (23 Fev 2010 às 03:20)

Acabou de cair um trovão aqui em Queluz.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 03:21)

rijo disse:


> Acabou de cair um trovão aqui em Queluz.



Dei um salto da cadeira, neste trovão...

Chove agora com muita intensidade.

---------------------

EDIT (3:24): Agora até os alarmes dos carros dispararam!


----------



## Extreme (23 Fev 2010 às 03:28)

Que engraçado, aqui não chove nada. Nem um pingo. Tão perto e tão diferente


----------



## rijo (23 Fev 2010 às 03:30)

Imagem radar das 3H00


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2010 às 07:24)

Bom dia!

Noite de aguaceiros e trovoada. Há pouco ainda se ouviu qualquer coisa.

Temperatura mínima de *11,3ºC*, e actual de 13,6ºC.

Humidade nos 89%, pressão a 1005 hPa e vento moderado de O (180º).


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Fev 2010 às 07:58)

Bom dia 

Eram 03H20 quando acordei com alguns trovões de média intensidade acompanhados do que parecia queda de granizo pelo efeito ruidoso que provocava; o episódio teve a duração de uns 5 minutos.

Um céu muito bem preenchido com muitos Cumulus congestus e alguns Cumulonimbus incus com efeito mamma por acréscimo, vento em geral fraco de W/SW e sem precipitação por agora.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 17.2ºC / 87% HR
Mínimos: 11.7ºC / 60% HR

A temperatura aqui (serviço) está pelos *14ºC*.


----------



## PDias (23 Fev 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

hoje por volta das 08.00H caiu uma bátega de água muito forte, em cerca de 3 a 4 minutos cairam 5,4mm, parecia que o ceú tinha "vomitado". Ontem à noite e madrugada o espectáculo era bonito a ver os relampagos a toda volta mas sem nunca aqui chegarem.
Agora já por Santa Iria De Azoia céu carregado com algumas abertas e cerca de 14ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia.

Ontem o final da tarde teve alguns relâmpagos e esta noite alguma trovoada e chuva forte, com a sua máxima incidência às 3:35, com um rate de 98,4 mm/h.

Acumulados 5,6 mm durante toda a noite e agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, por nuvens médias e o vento sopra moderado de SO.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Se esta noite trovejou, não dei conta... tenho sono pesado... mas dei conta do vento, que soprou forte de SO.
Mínima de 12.8ºC, e 1mm de precipitação, esta noite.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado, 78%HR, 16.1ºC e 1009hpa.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 10:34)

Trovoada e chuva forte agora aqui


----------



## Aspvl (23 Fev 2010 às 10:44)

TROVOADA


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 10:47)

Por aqui nada de especial a relatar, isto que eu tenha notado.

0.6 mm e 14.1ºC o vento está fraco a moderado.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

Trovão na baixa de Lisboa agora mesmo.
Chove forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 11:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 2.4mm, esta manhã tem caido uns aguaceiros muitos fracos que não acumulam nada, a Minima foi de 10.8ºC.


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2010 às 11:06)

Aspvl disse:


> Trovão na baixa de Lisboa agora mesmo.
> Chove forte.



Foi uma carga de água monumental  que caiu no centro de Lisboa, chuva muito forte e vento moderado com rajadas fortes. 
O "rain rate" deve ter sido impressionante, tal era a quantidade de água que caia que eu não via os prédios a mais de 150 metros. 

Agora está um sol maravilhoso!


----------



## vitamos (23 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Vai caindo mais um aguaceiro, a trovoada também se vai fazendo ouvir. Uma manhã animada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Alguma trovoada neste momento, embora fraca.

Esqueci-me de referir que, durante a madrugada, caiu algum granizo.


----------



## F_R (23 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

Céu bastante escuro a Norte de Santarém.
Para Sul o Sol vai brilhando

Vamos ver quem ganha este duelo


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Alguma trovoada neste momento, embora fraca.
> 
> Esqueci-me de referir que, durante a madrugada, caiu algum granizo.



De referir que essa trovoada deixou-me alguns calhaus enormes.
Não foi em grande quantidade, mas foi em boa qualidade.

Nunca tinha visto saraiva aqui com tal tamanho. Parecia que estava na aldeia em Montemuro.


----------



## Met (23 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

A trovejar agora também em Cascais!


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

bom dia. Às 3 da manhã por estes lados apenas choveu e de forma deveras intensa, mas trovoada também não dei conta. Ainda assim até ao momento tenho apenas 1.8 mm acumulados. Estão 15.7c, 1008.7 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade, uma vez que a rajada máxima do dia foi registada há pouco com 49,9 km/h, pelas 11:29.

Vai chuviscando, alternando com aguaceiros fracos a moderados e céu encoberto, mas sempre com vento moderado e constante, por vezes forte.

Deixou de se ouvir a trovoada.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

E mais uma trovoada e aguaceiro aqui


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Trovoada, ao longe. Muito provavelmente na direcção de Lisboa.


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

boas
ás 8.00h, 14.1º, vento moderado de WSW e ceu muito nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, na encarnação.
neste momento, no campo grande, inicio de aguaceiro, vento moderado a forte de WSW e tempo ameno.
PS- aproxima-se uma celula vinda de WSW


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Mais uma camada de granizo no Cais do Sodré.

É sempre a bombar


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma camada de granizo no Cais do Sodré.
> 
> É sempre a bombar



Mandem lá uma trovoadita cá para baixo! Aqui as nuvens passam a uma velocidade estonteante, não nos deixando nada!


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma camada de granizo no Cais do Sodré.
> 
> É sempre a bombar



Imagem da célula que passou aí no cais do Sodré:
(Monsanto lá ao fundo, com as cortinas de chuva a passarem por trás)







Dessa célula ainda ouvi 2 trovoadas fortes.


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

não há ninguém com dados meteorologicos daqui de setúbal??
é que o céu está negro que até mete respeito!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

Uma imagem engraçada da minha webcam. As pedras de granizo a cair parece autênticos meteoritos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro acompanhado por uma trovoada mas que essa passou a sul do couçu, agora mais um aguaceiro que cai, Acumulado até agora 4.4mm.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Por Tomar cai com força, em 30 minutos deixou 10mm de chuva, chegou a ter um rate de 200mm


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar cai com força, em 30 minutos deixou 10mm de chuva, chegou a ter um rate de 200mm



Gostava que ela passa-se por aqui, pois era bem escura, mas passou a sul.

Estava curioso para saber o que estava a causar, e estou a ver que não era daquelas que promete muito e depois é só chuviscos.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2010 às 13:01)

Lightning disse:


> Trovoada, ao longe. Muito provavelmente na direcção de Lisboa.



Pois, porque por aqui tem passado tudo ao lado...
Mal caem aguaceiros... aliás, está tudo seco na rua já...
Sigo assim com 17ºC, 76%HR, 1010hpa, céu muito nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Aqui tenho agora de temperatura 15,7ºC mas já esteve 17.4ºC 

A precipitação é de apenas 0,4mm desde as00h

A rajada máxima é de 64,4km/h


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Neste momento o vento é o principal destaque. Está moderado com rajadas; o valor máximo hoje é de  39.6 km/h que recordo deve-se à baixa altitude da localização da estação, pelo que nos pontos mais altos da cidade as rajadas andarão pelo dobro.

16.7ºC, 1008.4 hPa, 81%


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, porque por aqui tem passado tudo ao lado...
> Mal caem aguaceiros... aliás, está tudo seco na rua já...
> Sigo assim com 17ºC, 76%HR, 1010hpa, céu muito nublado, vento moderado.



Calma, vêm aí mais para a tarde... 

Pelo satélite vêm bons aguaceiros a caminho, pelo menos nem que seja para fechar o dia em grande. 

Dados actuais de 17,1ºC, 83% HR e pressão nos 1007 mb.


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 13:39)

por volta das 11h caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de muito vento e algum(pouco) granizo...trovoadas, pois elas continuam a fugir do Cartaxo pode ser que à tarde finalmente tenha alguma sorte.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

Dia de aguaceiros fortes com vento forte na Amadora, como tem sido em praticamente todo o país. 

  Entretanto, mais uma tragédia no mar, novamente em Peniche. Depois do barco que se virou há uns dias e que resultou na morte de 4 pescadores cujos corpos ainda não foram encontrados, desta vez no Cabo carvoeiro caiu um jovem ao mar e os dois que o acompanhavam ficaram feridos, provavelmente resultado de terem sido apanhados por uma onda.

http://www.rr.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=92&did=92714

Como se vê por este gráfico da ondulação em Sines, o mar está muito agitado e todo o cuidado é pouco:


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Fev 2010 às 14:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo agora com 17.3ºC e com céu nublado.
Durante a noite não ouvi nenhum trovão (durmo como uma pedra ), mas segundo amigos eles dizem ter ouvido vários trovões


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 15:27)

pela imagem de satélite parece que finalmente se dirigem para aqui umas células de jeito....espero que seja desta, senão era frustrante demais quase todo o pais com trovoadas menos aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

squidward disse:


> pela imagem de satélite parece que finalmente se dirigem para aqui umas células de jeito....espero que seja desta, senão era frustrante demais quase todo o pais com trovoadas menos aqui.



Não fique triste que por aqui as trovoadas também passam todas ao lado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Aproximam-se grandes células do litoral centro.












-------------

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento forte a muito forte de SO e 15,5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

AnDré disse:


> Aproximam-se grandes células do litoral centro.



Já oiço uma delas.. 

Não das que estão no mar, claro, mas oiço trovões de uns cumulus que estão bem perto daqui, a ir na direcção de Setúbal/Barreiro, talvez.


----------



## aqpcb (23 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo, Palmela Granizo, Chuva, e trovoada


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Lightning disse:


> Já oiço uma delas..
> 
> Não das que estão no mar, claro, mas oiço trovões de uns cumulus que estão bem perto daqui, a ir na direcção de Setúbal/Barreiro, talvez.



Aqui também já se ouve bem, algum vento mas nada de chuva (ainda)


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

pela imagem de Radar...a coisa promete


----------



## aqpcb (23 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Nova informação é um diluvio e com granizo mas deve ser por pouco tempo


----------



## Teles (23 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

Boas , por aqui cai uma violenta saraivada a pouco mais logo coloco um filme se der


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 16:31)

Trovoada com granizo na região de Sintra. E deve ser para durar:


----------



## F_R (23 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

Trovoada a Norte de Santarém
Talvez para a zona de Torres Novas
Como tou na zona baixa da cidade não dá para ver bem, mas o céu está batante negro para aqueles lados.

Já não chove há algum tempo

Edit:já chove agora(16.39), parece que as nuvens mais carregadas se estão a dirigir para aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

Por aqui muito trovão a norte e alguns relâmpagos, já caiu um aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo 

Estou com 14.8ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

Trovoada e granizo agora aqui.

Vento muito forte de SO.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

Aqui está sol


----------



## joao henriques (23 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

andres disse:


> Aqui está sol



diluvio neste momento nas caldas da rainha


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 16:51)

não sei porque mas pelo radar, desta vez o Cartaxo deve de ser atingido em cheio por aquela mancha vermelha

acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

muito vento, trovoada e alguma chuva(já caiu pedra há bocado)pela Amadora.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 16:53)

Parou temporariamente de chover, mas mais se aproxima.

O vento mantém-se muito forte.

Imagem de satélite do aguaceiro de há instantes.








Radar de precipitação às 16:30


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Está a chegar aqui agora.

Ouvem-se trovões ao longe. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas. O sol já se foi... 

Está a escurecer bastante.


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

parece noite agora

começou a chover e levantou-se algum vento...e troveja (finalmente)


----------



## aqpcb (23 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

andres disse:


> Aqui está sol



Caro Vizinho aqui agora já não chove já não cai granizo e já não há trovões só vento


----------



## Met (23 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Trovão agora em Cascais!


----------



## F_R (23 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

Já chegou a Santarém a trovoada


----------



## ct5iul (23 Fev 2010 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.0ºC 17:00
Pressão: 1007.6Hpa 17:00
Intensidade do Vento: 16.2 km/h 17:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:S
Temperatura do vento: 11.0ºC 17:00
Humidade Relativa:85% 17:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 2.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 12.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 17:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORISMO
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/home

RADIO CB
http://expedicoes.radiocb.com/


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 17:06)

Valente !! grande relâmpago e trovão


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

aí em Santarém e Cartaxo vai ser bombástico. O vento está a aumentar e vão chegar umas senhoras células.


----------



## F_R (23 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

F_R disse:


> Já chegou a Santarém a trovoada



E veio forte. Com vento e chuva


----------



## cardu (23 Fev 2010 às 17:12)

em vila franca de xira chuva com alguma trovoada à mistura


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

Fortíssima carga de agua com muito granizo pelo meio 
e alguns relâmpagos

edit: esqueci-me de referir o vendaval que se levantou, foi um cenário típico de uma tempestade.


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Está de noite aqui...


----------



## mocha (23 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Estão a entrar altas celulas a oeste


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Aqui já se ouvem trovoes


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

Grande carga de água em Lisboa.
Há pouco vi mesmo um raio a cair sobre o monsanto.


----------



## mocha (23 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Aqui tb ja cai acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

passaram agora os bombeiros...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

Aqui começa agora a chover e os trovões aproximam-se


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 17:27)




----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 17:27)

tempestade pela Amadora...chuva, vento muito forte....


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

sunny disse:


> tempestade pela Amadora...chuva, vento muito forte....



Confirmo, mas granizo nem vê-lo...


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

por aqui tudo mais calmo, apesar de ainda chover com alguma intensidade e de vez em quando troveja


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

pelo mapa de DEA houve uma descarga que atingiu a zona norte da cidade

ps-ainda se houve os bombeiros la ao fundo


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Confirmo, mas granizo nem vê-lo...



houve algum, muito pouco, quando começou a chover cairam algumas pedras(pequenas) que log se desfizeram


----------



## DRC (23 Fev 2010 às 17:42)

Cerca das 5 da tarde choveu como já á algum tempo não via. Na vila do Forte da Casa choveu torrencialmente acompanhado de relâmpagos esporádicos, algum granizo e vento muito forte.
As ruas foram temporariamente pequenos rios de água, lama e lixo. 
Agora não chove na Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas o céu ainda se apresenta muito escuro.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Vem ai bomba  

15,2ºC
82%HR
1008,56hpa
rajada máxima até agora 66,0km/h

para acompanhar em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Por aqui está muito escuro... o vento sopra forte de SO.
A chuva começou a aparecer, mas ainda não acumulou mais nada...
Se bem que pelo aspecto, vem aí festa...
16ºC, 82%HR, 1010hpa.


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 17:48)

miguel disse:


> Vem ai bomba
> 
> 15,2ºC
> 82%HR
> ...



que bomba?


----------



## meteo (23 Fev 2010 às 17:48)

Apanhei trovoada á hora do almoço em Lisboa,e por volta das 17:00 em Oeiras,acompanhado de chuva com pingos gigantes. 2º Dia de trovoada consecutivo. Isto é que se quer!

E agora continua a chover,e forte..O céu está bem bonito.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

sunny disse:


> houve algum, muito pouco, quando começou a chover cairam algumas pedras(pequenas) que log se desfizeram



Sim, ouvi por breves segundos algumas a baterem no vidro, mas nem deu para ver pousadas no chão ou no parapeito.

Parece que passaram duas células gigantes, mas uma ligeiramente a norte e a segunda ligeiramente a sul, nunca chegaram em cheio na Amadora. Nem sempre se pode ter sorte... Neste momento, muito escuro a sul, parece ser o final da segunda célula.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2010 às 17:59)

Chove muito forte agora!


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

boas caros colegas
há minutos uma  trovoada abateu-se sobre a encarnação, algumas descargas, granizo até 1.5cm de dm, chuva muito forte com vento forte variavel ocorreram durante cerca de 10min
a temperatura baixou até 13.3º.
neste momento o negrume cobre o ceu, o vento esta moderado a forte de SW e sigo com 13.8º, espera-se mais animação até á proxima madrugada


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Por aqui o ceú está negro em todas as direcçõee, especialmente a Oeste de mim, a chuva cai com alguma intensidade, embora de só ter começado a cair bem nos ultimos 5 minutos, as trovoadas desapareceram
O vento está muito forte


----------



## DRC (23 Fev 2010 às 18:07)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria já acabou.
Mesmo a tempo do pôr-do-sol, que se visualiza bem agora.
Céu muito negro para Este/ Sul e Sudoeste.
Amanhã é só aguaceiros fracos, certo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 18:22)

Espectacular fim de tarde por aqui, com trovoada, chuva forte e vento forte, aliás neste momento ainda chove e acabei de ouvir outro trovão..., faz mesmo lembrar os fins de tarde de verão.


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 18:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Espectacular fim de tarde por aqui, com trovoada, chuva forte e vento forte, aliás neste momento ainda chove e acabei de ouvir outro trovão..., faz mesmo lembrar os fins de tarde de verão.



eu disse que esta tarde iria ser decisiva....e tiramos a barriga de misérias

mas pelo satelite parece que para aqui a animação acabou


----------



## zejorge (23 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Boa tarde

Aqui entre as 17h e as 17H45, chuva forte, trovoada e vento forte com rajadas.
Neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 11,3º
Humidade - 88%
Pressão - 1009 hpa
Pluviosidade - 11,2 mm (acumulada desde as 00h00)
Rajada máxima registada - 31,4 kmh


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Está uma célula na Margem Sul a disparar raios a cada 10 segundos.


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Trovoada em Setúbal, não consigo precisar de onde vem, mas penso que seja de  S-SE, mas admito estar enganado.
o que não estou enganado é mesmo nas descargas, não estão muito longe. alguem daqui com mais dados?


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Trovoada muito forte a caminho 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

squidward disse:


> eu disse que esta tarde iria ser decisiva....e tiramos a barriga de misérias
> 
> mas pelo satelite parece que para aqui a animação acabou



E neste momento chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## aqpcb (23 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

andres disse:


> Por aqui o ceú está negro em todas as direcçõee, especialmente a Oeste de mim, a chuva cai com alguma intensidade, embora de só ter começado a cair bem nos ultimos 5 minutos, as trovoadas desapareceram
> O vento está muito forte



Desculpa esta brincadeira vizinho de localidade, aqui chove outra vez e bem e já se ouve uns trovões

Abraços


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada muito forte a caminho
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



a caminho de que zona?


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

está imparável, vivo ao lado de uma escola primária, as crianças estão assustadíssimas!!
realmente, a periodicidade é pouco mais de 10 seg. 
e chove intensamente


----------



## Aspvl (23 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

é com cada relampago para os lados de setubal


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

Vai acabar o Mundo por Setúbal   Txi Meus Deus é com cada bomba com cada raio o vento é fortíssimo só se ouve o granizo a bater nas janelas e carros


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

,desculpem se a postar muito depressa, mas aqui está uma verdadeira tempestade. 
relampagos com cadencia menor de 10 segundos em média

EDIT: e eu que não tenho angulo para fotografar os raios!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Bem parece que esta vai passar a norte.


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Na parte da cidade onde estou já acalmou a chuva, agora os relâmpagos!!!
granda maluquice!!
mais alguém está a ver este espectáculo??
parece o fogo de artificio do ano novo, são de seguida!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Não estive por cá durante a tarde, mas vários relatos dão conta de que tenha granizo por cá numa quantidade apreciável, não podendo concluir se foi granizo ou saraiva por não ter visto a dimensão dos meteoros.

Acumulados já 9,6 mm com mais alguns aguaceiros que se sucedem, fracos a moderados, geralmente.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 18:44)

Eu mesmo estando a uns bons quilómetros de Setúbal, daqui já os oiço
Aí vem essa célula BRUTAL


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Comfirma-se esta ultima trovoada passou mais a norte.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Fev 2010 às 18:46)

Essa trovoada por setúbal vem para aqui para a margem norte??


----------



## Aspvl (23 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

Relâmpago gigante agora em setubal


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Aspvl disse:


> Essa trovoada por setúbal vem para aqui para a margem norte??



Não, não vai, vai passar por aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 18:50)

A máxima foi de uns tropicais 17,3 ºC pelas 14:47.

O vento aumenta de intensidade novamente e está moderado, por vezes forte, de SO.

Já não se vêem relâmpagos, ao contrário do que se via durante a tarde, até há pouco.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

E para a noite vai haver festa??


----------



## sunny (23 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

por aqui agora tudo um pouco mais calmo, não chove mas há vento forte.Será que vem mais trovoada


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

andres, já chegou a ti? eu penso que vá passar um pouco mais a sul?


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

A trovoada de Setúbal consegue ver-se daqui.

Raios a uma frequência de 1 a cada 5 minutos.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

jotasetubal disse:


> andres, já chegou a ti? eu penso que vá passar um pouco mais a sul?



Não, ainda não chegou aqui, mas já vejo clarões e o céu negro aproxima-se mais...Penso que passará mesmo cá por cima.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Boa tarde 

Tem sido um dia de certo modo entusiasmante com precipitação em regime de aguaceiros de variada intensidade e em alguns períodos sob a forma de granizo. 

Pela manhã surgiram algumas trovoadas mas o melhor pelos vistos ficou reservado para esta tarde que aqui por casa ocorreram com maior intensidade apesar de nada de extraordinário! 
O vento, esse predominava de W/SW e ao longo do dia sobretudo aquando do surgimento de aguaceiros, apresentava-se moderado e por vezes forte, no entanto tudo isto foi muito localizado e com intervalos onde reinava a calma até com a presença de algum sol.
A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *16.6ºC*.

Neste momento, tudo mais calmo, não chove mas quanto ao vento, sem grandes alterações.

*Valores actuais:* 13.8ºC / 70% HR


----------



## GTi (23 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

No concelho do Seixal, embora se aproxime umas nuvens bem escuras, ainda nada de chuva ou trovoada


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

andres disse:


> Não, ainda não chegou aqui, mas já vejo clarões e o céu negro aproxima-se mais...Penso que passará mesmo cá por cima.



quando chegar diz qualquer coisa. penso que já não esteja tão intensa como estava quando passou aqui por setubal...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 19:00)

jotasetubal disse:


> quando chegar diz qualquer coisa. penso que já não esteja tão intensa como estava quando passou aqui por setubal...



Mas continua a dar descargas.


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 19:03)

sim, a trovoada não está a dar descanso!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

andres disse:


> Mas continua a dar descargas.



Ainda há muita actividade a caminho.

Por volta das 20h está mais festa...


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

GTi disse:


> No concelho do Seixal, embora se aproxime umas nuvens bem escuras, ainda nada de chuva ou trovoada



Mais um vizinho. 

As nuvens que acabaram de passar por aqui de facto estão a ir nessa direcção, mas não esperes nada de especial...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

andres, andas aqui a tanto tempo e nao aprendes nada? nao sabes que essa celula nunca vai passar ai.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

HotSpot disse:


> andres, andas aqui a tanto tempo e nao aprendes nada? nao sabes que essa celula nunca vai passar ai.



Sim, estive agora a ver a actualização do radar e parece-me que vai passar de raspão...
Peço desculpa, mas só vi agora a actualização do satélite e radar


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Boas!

Sigo com 13.6ºC e não chove.


----------



## GTi (23 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

Lightning disse:


> Mais um vizinho.
> 
> As nuvens que acabaram de passar por aqui de facto estão a ir nessa direcção, mas não esperes nada de especial...



Já vi que há "muito" pessoal desta zona eheh.

Segundo aquela imagem do Pedrom vai piorar em breve. Quero ver trovoada!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

andres disse:


> parece-me que vai passar de raspão...



mas qual raspao? depois de passar em Setubal esta sempre a afastar-se. tss tss


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Por aqui chove novamente e cai mais uns raios e trovoada mas menos barulhenta

EDIT: quem me manda falar grande bomba agora


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

só tenho a dizer, ou a minha vizinha acabou de cair em cima do interruptor da sala e entretanto fez cair umas chapas que tinha lá para casa (3x a queda) ou vem ai mais uma dose, e desta vez mais por cima da cidade!!


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

Nuno, queres ver que temos a mesma vizinha!!!

EDIT: Setubal hoje fica conhecida pelo peixe fresquinho e pela trovoada quentinha!!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Hoje foi mesmo dia de tirar a barriga das misérias!

Embora a manhã tenha sido calma, com chuva mais forte apenas por volta das 11h, a tarde foi bem recheada!

Por volta das 16:30 abateu-se um temporal como há muito não via. Trovoada, chuva impressionantemente forte, e granizo de tamanho considerável. Foi um fenómeno rápido, mas bastante satisfatório!

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,3ºC*, e actualmente sigo com 12,9ºC.

Ainda é possível contemplar alguns clarões na margem Sul.

O vento sopra moderado, de Oeste, tendo o seu valor máxima atingido os *76,6 km/h*!

Humidade nos 87%, pressão a 1009 hPa, e *7,3mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Aqui passou duas fortes trovoadas mas ao lado em ambas a frequência de relâmpagos era de 5segundos ou até por vezes menos, mas raios só vi dois e eram feios o resto era apenas relâmpagos grandes... vou com 5,0mm e temperatura de 13,1ºC


----------



## aqpcb (23 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo Só se vê de raspão


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

*Mau Tempo/Lisboa: Várias inundações e queda de duas árvores - bombeiros*



> O mau tempo em Lisboa causou hoje várias inundações em casas antigas e a queda de duas árvores, informou o Regimento de Sapadores de Bombeiros.
> 
> Até ao fim da tarde, os bombeiros receberam 34 pedidos de auxílio devido a inundações em casas velhas em vários pontos da cidade, nomeadamente em Chelas e Alcântara.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

Belo espectáculo a que consigo assistir daqui, na direcção de Setúbal. 

O topo das nuvens é frequentemente iluminado.


----------



## Lousano (23 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

Boa tarde.

Dia de aguaceiros curtos, mas de forte intensidade, sobretudo durante a manhã.

Máxima: 14,4º

Mínima: 10,3º

Precip.: 7,9mm

Rajada máxima: 61,5 km/h (Vento constante a cerca de 35 Km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

Por aqui tirando os aguaceiros e trovoadas e granizo da tarde pouco mais há a relatar.

Acumulei até agora 1.6 mm e a rajada máxima foi de 79 km/h.

Neste momento tudo calmo, e 13.5ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Está uma célula na Margem Sul a disparar raios a cada 10 segundos.



Foi lindo! Vinha de Torres Vedras na A8 e quando cheguei junto da Serra do Socorro comecei (já aí) a observar espectáculo de luzes maravilhoso que durou até atingir Loures. 
Aos moderadores as minhas desculpas por este off topic


----------



## bisnaga33 (23 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Boas noites 
esta noite o espectaculo vai continuar


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Boas noites, lindo dia e lindo temporal como há muito não via graças à célula bastante grande e activa, que por volta das 16:30, abateu-se uma verdadeira trovoada com chuva extremamente e impressionantemente forte que depois deu lugar a granizo que era de um tamanho bastante considerável, as rajadas de vento tornaram por instantes impossível andar na rua, acabei por levar com granizo na cabeça e fiquei todo encharcado tal o tamanho das gotas
Fiz um pequeno vídeo, logo colocarei aqui
Actualmente 13,5ºC, máxima de 18,3ºC e mínima de 11,7ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.
Os últimos dias foram marcados por aguaceiros por vezes fortes, vento e alguma trovoada, especialmente durante esta madrugada que caiu um raio valente aqui, provocando um grande estrondo.
Venham mais dias destes!!!


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Olá todos posso fazer aqui um resumo do dia de hoje que foi meteorologicamente bastante animado.

De manhã o ceu prometia, sempre com o vento a soprar moderado a forte com boas rajadas, até que por volta das 11h caiu um violento aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo durou uns 5 a 10 minutos, depois ao longo do dia os aguaceiros foram s sucedendo, sempre com o vento forte, com intervalos de sol...

De tarde veio a trovoada acompanhada de chuva muito forte por volta das 16, que foi o suficiente para causar um mini-rio aqui na minha rua, e com vento forte como foi o habitual no dia de hoje

Quanto a temperatura a mínima foi de 12,5ºC e a máxima de 17,3ºC

Agora céu nublado com vento moderado


----------



## ct5iul (23 Fev 2010 às 22:18)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 17.0ºc 14:08
Temp Min: 11.4ºc 04:18
Rajada Max: 47.3km/h 03:32
Wind Chill : 5,3 03:32
Chuva Precipitação 13.0mm

Temp actual 13.6ºC 22:10
Pressão: 1010.1Hpa 22:10
Intensidade do Vento: 19.8 km/h 22:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:S
Temperatura do vento: 8.3ºC 22:10
Humidade Relativa: 87% 22:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 22:10
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 13.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:10
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORISMO
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/home

RADIO CB
http://expedicoes.radiocb.com/


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

Vento forte e constante, nos *56,1 km/h* actualmente, e temperatura nos 14,2ºC, a subir.

Humidade a 86% e pressão de 1011 hPa, também a subir.


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

Neste momento estão 13,9 graus, a subir ligeiramente...
O vento mantem-se constante e não chove, o céu está com boas aberts embora nublado.

Até amanha!


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Olá 

Céu com muitas nuvens, visíveis apenas Cumulus fractus, algumas abertas e vento moderado de oeste, desde há pouco com rajadas mais intensas.

*Valores actuais:* 14.3ºC / 73% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Tirando o vento moderado com rajadas, tudo tranquilo, não chove, e está ameno...
Sigo então com 15.1ºC, 82%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.8ºC
17.5ºC
Precipitação: 2.1mm.


----------



## Teles (23 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Boas , aqui fica um pequeno filme de hoje há tarde a queda de sairaiva , desculpem não tem som e a pouca qualidade mas dá para perceber:


----------



## Met (23 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Aqui em Loures acaba de cair uma carga de água com muita intensidade. Saliento o vento que se faz sentir com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 16.1ºC

Mín - 11.7ºC

Precipitação - 1.6 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos/moderado, granizo e alguma trovoada e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2010 às 00:40)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 13,8ºC, e vento forte de O (270º).


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 01:28)

teles disse:


> Boas , aqui fica um pequeno filme de hoje há tarde a queda de sairaiva , desculpem não tem som e a pouca qualidade mas dá para perceber:
> YouTube- new.mpg



Grande registo, que grande apanhado e esse pormenor junto a uma saída de água de um telhado está impecável! Bela saraivada!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

13,5ºC e vento moderado. O céu apresenta agora algumas abertas.

Humidade nos 80%.


----------



## squidward (24 Fev 2010 às 02:22)

por volta da meia-noite caiu um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de rajadas de vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2010 às 05:47)

Bom dia! 

Ao terminar o dia de ontem, muita agitação surgiu por aqui!
Eram cerca de 23H35 quando ocorreu um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado de vento na mesma proporção. Foi dos episódios mais intensos desta sequência de dias de tempo instável; só faltou mesmo alguma trovoada que de facto não ocorreu, só lamento não ter podido estar por aqui a essa hora para de alguma forma acompanhá-lo.

O céu de momento apresenta muitas nuvens mas com algumas abertas, vento geralmente fraco de oeste e sem precipitação.

*Extremos de 23-Fev:*

Máximos: 16.6ºC / 84% HR
mínimos: 11.5ºC / 60% HR

*Valores actuais:* 12.3ºC / 82% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 13.9ºC, seguindo agora com 15.9ºC, 83%HR, 1017hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Não acumulei precipitação durante a noite...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Fev 2010 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 10.2ºC.

Por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento é nulo.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, vento moderado a forte de SO e muitas nuvens.
15,5ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.

1mm acumulado durante a noite.


----------



## jotasetubal (24 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

esstive agora a ver umas imagens de satélite que mostram uma grande mancha nebulosa a aproximar-se de Portugal Continental. 
O que opinam acerca disto, acham que vai descarregar alguma coisa?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

Bom dia.

Hoje, noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e aguaceiros fracos.

Destaque para a rajada de vento, que já atingiu os *77,4 km/h*.

De momento, 16,4ºC, humidade a 83% e vento forte de SSO (202º), a 45,7 km/h.


----------



## DRC (24 Fev 2010 às 12:29)

Boas.
Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria estão agora 17,9ºC e o vento sopra moderado a forte. Chuviscou cerca das 08h00 da manhã e pelas 10h45. Agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas com o Sol a espreitar de vez em quando.

Extremos de 2010: (até 24/02/2010)
Temperatura mais baixa registada: *2,4ºC*
Temperatura mais elevada registada: *19,1ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (24 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

Por Tomar os extremos até ao momento

 17.6 ºC (13:41)
7.3 ºC (06:11) 

E chove neste momento, deixando para já 1mm, nestes últimos minutos.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Boas ...
Por cá vento fortissimo 
Velocidade media na ordem dos 40 km/h
Rajada maxima de 64.4km/h
Os dados da preciitação não estão correctos visto que o vento abanou o pluviometro e alterou os dados...Não chove neste momento e tambem nao tem  sido muito abundantre no dia de hoje.

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## granizus (24 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa ficou bem mais escuro e o céu mais carrgado. À falta de dados concretos diria que «cheira a chuva»


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Por aqui ameaça, ameaça, mas ainda não chove...
Vento moderado, 16.7ºC, 89%HR, 1015hpa.
Máxima de 18.6ºC, a mais alta do mês.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

Por aqui também não há, ainda, vestígios de chuva.

A temperatura encontra-se nos 15,2ºC e o vento sopra forte, tendo atingido, há pouco os 67,5 km/h.

Humidade a 88% e pressão nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Por aqui o céu está escuro, especialmente a Oeste, mas ainda não existem vestigios de chuva.
Nem estou á espera de chover agora
Só de madrugada
A temperatura está pelos 17.1ºC e a Humidade nos 78%.
Aqui ficam os dados actuais: 

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 17,1°C
Humidade 78%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Precipitação: 0.2mm
Céu totalmente encoberto.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 16.3ºC e 88% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 19.3km/h.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Fev 2010 às 18:08)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.8ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

Ainda com 15,1ºC, e vento a superar frequentemente os 50 km/h.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal tive uma mínima de 13,2ºC e uma máxima de 16,8ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 46,7km/h WSW

Não registei qualquer precipitação

Agora sigo com:
15,3ºC
92%HR
1014,2hPa
0,0mm
vento fraco a moderado


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o vento tem sido fraco/moderado o dia inteiro sem nada a assinalar.
A precipitação de hoje foi apenas de 0.5mm.
Extremos:
*7.3ºC*
*18.6ºC*


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de início de madrugada de chuva forte, com restante dia já com algum sol. Vento um pouco menos forte do que ontem (média de 30 km/h).

Máxima: 16,6º

Mínima: 9,6º

Precip. 11,4mm

Rajada Máxima: 44,6 km/h


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Fev 2010 às 21:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 15.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noite 

Mais um dia de muita nebulosidade, algumas abertas, aguaceiros contudo menos frequentes e vento moderado mas por vezes forte de SW; a diferença ficou-se pela atenuação das condições de instabilidade.
*
Valores actuais:* 15.1ºC / 81% HR


----------



## Brites (24 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Boas noites,
 Parece que o tempo esta calmo aqui pela zona de Leiria 
 Estive a observar as imagens satélite no IM e parece vir uma frente bem ameaçadora que passará perto da Madeira ou pelo Continente, embora não seja fácil imaginar a direcção que se seguirá, existe algum simulador online? que faça a previsão do caminho que seguirão as nuvens que vimos através das imagens de satélite do IM?
 abc


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

T. Máx - 17.7ºC
T. Min - 12.8ºC

Sempre do mesmo, o ceu encoberto todo o dia praticamente e o vento embora menos forte em relaçao a ontem fez-se sentir.

Agora 15.1ºc (incrivel), com vento fraco a moderado)


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Dia períodos de chuva fraca com céu geralmente encoberto, temperatura máxima de 18,2ºC e mínima de 12,9ºC, actualmente 14,9ºC, 94% de humidade, 1011 hPa, vento moderado de E e céu muito nublado.

Deixo aqui o vídeo que fiz ontem sobre o aguaceiro muito forte e de granizo que se abateu aqui às 16:30


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Por aqui o vento sopra forte, e tem aumentado de intensidade na última hora.

Aliás, vento é o que não tem faltado nos últimos dias. 

Só por curiosidade, estamos há 100 horas com a produção eólica nacional sempre acima dos 2000MW.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 14,9ºC e 51,5 km/h de vento.

Tem estado ventoso.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 15.6ºC

Mín - 12.8ºC

Precipitação - 1.0 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos/moderado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

boas o vento parece estar mais forte. Esta é uma tendência que se vai manter nas próximas horas. A ele parece querer juntar.se a chuva. Vamos ver no que isto vai dar.


----------



## Saloish (25 Fev 2010 às 00:49)

Na zona da Malveira (Mafra) o vento esta muito forte mesmo... espero que nao aumente muito senao é mais uma noite como aquela de Dezembro....


----------



## NunoBrito (25 Fev 2010 às 00:52)

Garantidamente o vento ficou mais forte para estes lados.

Por incrivel que pareça, ouve-se muito bem o mar.

Infelizmente, amanhã tenho mesmo que me levantar cedo e não posso acompanhar mais a situação.

Garantidamente, a partir das 07h00m vou acompanhar muito melhor.

Até amanhã


----------



## Nuno_1010 (25 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

Aqui por Peniche o vento tá moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 01:29)

Boas
Aqui por Setúbal ainda não chove mas o vento tem estado a aumentar, a rajada máxima até agora foi de 51,5km/h 

A temperatura está nos 15,3ºC e a pressão nos 1009,6hpa


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

Vento forte e chuva moderada.
1mm acumulado, para já.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado de SO, com 0,4 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Fev 2010 às 02:00)

também já chove, com algum vento à mistura


----------



## cactus (25 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

boas , já chove com alguma intensidade , destaque vai para o vento que me parece ter aumentado consideravelmente..


----------



## Extreme (25 Fev 2010 às 02:55)

A chuva e o vento já marcam presença aqui (junto do Colombo).
Mas é especialmente o vento quem se tem feito ouvir, com um barulho parecido a rugidos, que fazem abanar árvores, postes de luz, caixotes do lixo e carros na rua.


----------



## Brites (25 Fev 2010 às 03:33)

neste momento na zona de Leiria faz um vento fortíssimo acompanhado por chuva...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2010 às 07:22)

Bom dia 

Toda a noite e ainda agora se verifica bastante vento por vezes com fortes rajadas, aguaceiros que voltaram a intensificar-se e temperaturas amenas.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 16.5ºC / 90% HR
mínimos: 11.9ºC / 74% HR

A temperatura (serviço) anda pelos *16ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2010 às 07:29)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva e vento forte a muito forte.

*7,3mm* e novamente destaque para o valor de *89,3 km/h* de rajada máxima!

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,9ºC* e de momento sigo com 15,4ºC.


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2010 às 08:01)

Bom dia.

Madrugada chuvosa que acumulou 18,5mm e não vai ficar por aqui.


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2010 às 08:23)

Já vai em 25,6mm e continua a chuva forte.


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2010 às 08:48)

Acordei com o barulho da chuva. Foi a janela e a rua esta transformada praticamente num rio, vêm-se detritos na estrada e algumas pedras de dimensoes mais ou menos de uma mao fechada. Mais tarde posto fotos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.5ºC, o vento sopra por vezes forte de SW e o céu está muito nublado, durante a madrugada choveu.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.0ºC*
Agora sigo com 16.1ºC e com céu muito nublado.
Durante a madrugada já choveu bastante


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2010 às 09:40)

Que ventania que está aqui hoje.


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado neste momento. Por enquanto não chove.


----------



## F_R (25 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Madrugada de muito vento e chuva em Santarém.
Agora o céu continua nublado mas já não chove à umas 2 horas


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2010 às 11:02)

*olá*

O cinzento predomina tal como o vento por vezes bastante forte de SW.
O sol, mesmo que de forma muito difusa, já surgiu por aqui algumas vezes.
Pela manhã já ocorreram alguns aguaceiros ainda que fracos e pouco frequentes.

As temperaturas continuam amenas ainda na ordem dos *16ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2010 às 11:59)

Precipitação acumulada até agora é de 7.1mm


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2010 às 13:43)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal registei era 5:05 uma rajada máxima de *80,5km/h W* se agora foi assim é imaginar no Sábado 

Agora registo:
16,3ºC
80%HR
1008,2hPa
3,0mm
vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui em Setúbal registei era 5:05 uma rajada máxima de *80,5km/h W* se agora foi assim é imaginar no Sábado
> 
> ...



vai ser, seguramente, mais um dia típico de inverno...


----------



## Extreme (25 Fev 2010 às 14:05)

Poderá ser um dia típico de inverno, mas a manter-se a previsão, não será certamente um dia típico do nosso inverno!

Agora não há vento nenhum, nem chove. Núvens esbranquiçadas cobrem o céu.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Por aqui tá a chover forte, 6.0 mm ao todo.

Estou com 14.3ºC.


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Extreme disse:


> Poderá ser um dia típico de inverno, mas a manter-se a previsão, não será certamente um dia típico do nosso inverno!
> 
> Agora não há vento nenhum, nem chove. Núvens esbranquiçadas cobrem o céu.



mas acho que a falha do IM foi precisamente essa, é que quando escreveram a resposta ao nosso colega, estavam a ver os mapas, provavelmente, das caraíbas ou da ásia!!
foi por isso que se enganaram, vão ver que daqui a pouco vão mandar novo e-mail a pedir desculpa pelo lapso,


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte que rendeu 4mm em 5 minutos.

A temperatura desceu aos 13,9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

Boa tarde!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro muito forte por aqui!

Sigo com 15.5ºC.


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

boas
ás 8.12h, na encarnação, 16.0º, vento moderado a forte de SW/SSW ( durante a noite derrubaram-se caixotes do lixo e as antenas dos predios abanavam freneticamente) e ceu muito nublado.
neste momento no campo grande, vento moderado a forte de WSW, tempo ameno e cai um forte aguaceiro


----------



## HBene (25 Fev 2010 às 14:26)

Confirmo, aqui perto do aeroporto acabou de chover bastante durante uns 5 minutos.


----------



## squidward (25 Fev 2010 às 14:45)

aqui por volta das 8 da manha choveu forte e feio com bastante vento a acompanhar.
Agora tudo calmo, com ceu nublado (algum vento) e *17.3ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Boa tarde!
Enquanto se aguarda para Sábado a rerun do "E tudo o vento levou", por aqui vai seguindo um típico dia farruscão...
Céu muito nublado, alguns chuviscos ocasionais, vento fraco a moderado e temperaturas amenas...
Sigo de momento com 16.7ºC, 78%HR, 1013hpa.
6mm acumulados até ao momento... (dados do Lightning).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

Boa tarde!

Aguaceiros a marcar o dia. *10,3mm* acumulados até ao momento.

O vento soprou forte a muito forte tendo atingido os 76 km/h durante a tarde, ainda assim, não superando os 89,3 km/h da madrugada.

Temperatura máxima de *17,3ºC* e actual de 15,3ºC.

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 17:17)

Aqui hoje já levo acumulados 12,8 mm.

Às 15:15 caiu um aguaceiro violento 1,2 mm num minuto e o rain/rate chegou aos 150 mm/hr.


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Fev 2010 às 17:20)

Olá boa tarde.

O céu esta muito nublado, com o sol a espreitar timidamente.
Dou conta de à coisa de 1/2h de chover intensamente com vento moderado a forte.

Neste momento 17.0ºC
A mínima foi de 15.2ºC - um pouco alta para a presente época


----------



## zejorge (25 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

Boa tarde

Tarde calma, neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 15,6º
HRelativa - 69%
Pressão - 1009 hpa
Precipitação - 11,7 mm (Acumulada no dia)
Vento fraco de SW


----------



## DRC (25 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Boas.
Esta tarde cerca das 14h30 / 15h00 caiu um intenso aguaceiro no Forte da Casa que interrompeu o meu teste de Português por instantes tal era o barulho da chuva torrencial e do vento de rajadas muito fortes.
Agora céu encoberto mas sem chuva com 14,9ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

boas
parece que no sabado, durante a passagem do sector quente, iremos ter maximas de até 21º chegando a 24º no SW de espanha e pouco menos no algarve, pouco comum mas nada impossivel para fevereiro ( a maxima absoluta para este mês é de 24.8º em lx e 27.2º em castro marim)


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2010 às 22:31)

De momento, 12,7ºC, nova mínima, até ao momento.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## kikofra (25 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Tal como tinha prometido aqui ficam as imagens: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/forte-chuvada-em-leiria-25-02-10-a-4274.html#post201979


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

Sigo com 14.3ºC, 79%HR, 1014hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco.
É a calmaria antes do temporal...
Extremos do dia:

14.2ºC (actualizável)
17.6ºC.
Precipitação: 7mm.


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Fev 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite

T. Máx - 17.2ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Agora estão 14.4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gongas (25 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

mais um aguaceiro por estes lados. que rica semana de inverno, chuva, vento, trovoadas...e é pa continuar.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Boa noite 

O céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas após há cerca de 2 horas atrás ter ocorrido aqui um aguaceiro moderado. O vento apresenta-se fraco de Oeste.

*Valores actuais:* 11.9ºC / 78% HR


----------



## Teles (25 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

Boas , por aqui sigo com:

9,7ºC
85%HR
1011hPa
0,0mm
vento nulo


----------



## iceworld (25 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

Forte e rápido aguaceiro com 10º de temp.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Acumulados 14,6 mm hoje, especialmente durante a madrugada, com fortes aguaceiros e altura em que o vento soprava forte, com uma rajada máxima de 61,2 km/h.

Agora 13,6 ºC e vento surpreendentemente calmo, sem chuva de momento.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 12,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

Noite calma ainda com menos nebulosidade do que há pouco mas com o vento ligeiramente mais intenso.

*Extremos de 25-Fev:*

Máximos: 16.8ºC / 90% HR
mínimos: 11.5ºC / 56% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 11.4ºC / 78% HR


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

*Jovem estudante perde a vida no cabo Carvoeiro*

Um jovem de 22 anos caiu ao mar na madrugada da passada terça feira no cabo Carvoeiro. Tudo aconteceu por volta das três horas da manhã quando três jovens estudantes na Escola Superior de Turismo e Tecnologia do Mar foram passear para a arriba junto ao restaurante “Nau dos Corvos”.  Ali terão sido surpreendidos por uma onda que os arrastou para dentro de água. Dois dos companheiros conseguiram escapar com ferimentos enquanto que o jovem, residente em Porto de Mós e aluno do mestrado em Biotecnologia dos Recursos Marinhos, não voltou a aparecer.
“Estes alunos de biologia marinha têm fascínio pelo mar e estão habituados a lidar com o mar e desceram a escada habitualmente frequentada por pescadores e turistas e foram colhidos por uma onda”, contou à Lusa a directora da escola, Teresa Mouga. Entretanto, ao início da manhã de quarta feira, foi encontrado um corpo na zona do cabo Carvoeiro, mas que as autoridades não conseguiram identificar, situação que não foi possível clarificar até ao fecho da  presente edição.

BADALADAS


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

Gerofil disse:


> *Jovem estudante perde a vida no cabo Carvoeiro*



Também tive a oportunidade de ver essa reportagem na TV. 
Penso que isto não é inédito neste local, não recordo datas mas situações semelhantes já por lá ocorreram com pescadores.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.7ºC

Mín - 12.6ºC

Precipitação - 6.2 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos/moderados e forte o vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 8ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Não corre uma brisa... amanhã vou ter que reler isto para ver se é verdade...
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 13.8ºC, 83%HR, 1015hpa.
Mínima de 12.1ºC, e sem precipitação registada...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia!

Noite mais fresca, também por aqui, com mínima de *9,7ºC* pelas 3:25.

De momento sigo com 14,9ºC, humidade nos 69% e céu encoberto, como tem estado toda a manhã.

Vento fraco a moderado de Este e pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## GTi (26 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

joseoliveira disse:


> Também tive a oportunidade de ver essa reportagem na TV.
> Penso que isto não é inédito neste local, não recordo datas mas situações semelhantes já por lá ocorreram com pescadores.



Tenho familia em Peniche e não é nada inédito (infelizmente). Praticamente todos os anos uns 2 ou 3 barcos vão contra a costa norte. E depois há os "espertos" que vão para as rochas e descem-nas mesmo, para chegar perto da linha de água e com as ondas...

Aqui na Amora está um tempo estranhissimo. Vento praticamente 0 (algumas _rajadas_ fracas de oeste), pouco nublado, embora com muitas nuvens para sul (para Setubal/Sesimbra) e cerca de 15ºC


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

Aqui em Setúbal (fruto de observação empírica):
Até temos algum sol. na maioria do cé temos nuvens altas, que quase não cortam a luminosidade.
No entanto, estão a aproximar-se, vindo do mar, nuvens mais para o escuras.
Curiosamente, é sabido por entre os pescadores, que quando as nuvens entram pela barra, é água pela certa.
se for apenas chuva, "cheira a SOCEL", ou seja, vem do sul.

(tenho mesmo que comprar uma estação meteorologica)


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

GTi disse:


> Aqui na Amora está um tempo estranhissimo. Vento praticamente 0 (algumas _rajadas_ fracas de oeste), pouco nublado, embora com muitas nuvens para sul (para Setubal/Sesimbra) e cerca de 15ºC



É a calma antes da tempestade... 

O vento por aqui é nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

Céu a manter-se encoberto, e temperatura nos 15,4ºC, humidade nos 70% e vento fraco do quadrante Este.

Pressão já a descer, nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## Met (26 Fev 2010 às 13:42)

Por Cascais tempo esquisito, muito abafado e a ficar muito escuro para sudoeste do lado do mar.

Vento nulo com temperatura de 17º.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 10,9ºC

Ainda não choveu mas deverá muito provavelmente chover a partir desta tarde

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 22,5km/h de S

Temperatura actual de 15,7ºC e pressão em queda 1011,3hpa o vento sopra fraco com média actual de 17,9km/h e média de 7,7km/h nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

Por aqui está a pingar.

Estou com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## granizus (26 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

Boas,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa está a chover de forma fraca há sensivelmente meia hora


----------



## N_Fig (26 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

Extremos de ontem:
10,7ºC/16,6ºC.
Hoje a mínima foi de 4,9ºC. Actualmente 14,2ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (26 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

Boas.
Já chove por aqui. Chuva fraca agora apesar de já ter estado a chover moderado.
Vento fraco a moderado de SO e uma temperatura a rondar os 15ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2010 às 15:20)

Por aqui neste momento está a chuviscar


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

Aqui também está a chuviscar. Nada de frio por aqui.Estamos a entrar em Março


----------



## DRC (26 Fev 2010 às 15:34)

Chove agora de forma mais intensa.
As ruas já estão bem molhadas com bastantes poças.
Está a chover mais que do que eu tinha esperado para estas horas.
Temperatura nos 14,8ºC e chuva moderada na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Turista (26 Fev 2010 às 15:57)

Por Peniche, céu muito nublado, ameaçando chuviscar.
Temperatura amena de 16ºC, 65% HR e 1008,5 hPa


----------



## BrOliveira (26 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui registam-se os seguintes valores:

15ºC, 67% HR, 1005 hPa e a cair, 15km\h SSE. E está cada vez a ficar mais encoberto.

Mesmo assim os F16 andam por aí ás voltas


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Boa tarde.

Registam-se neste momento 14.6ºC que é a maxima até ao momento.
Vento fraco e chuva que nem e fraca nem moderada...


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2010 às 16:48)

mauro miranda disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Registam-se neste momento 14.6ºC que é a maxima até ao momento.
> Vento fraco e chuva que *nem e fraca nem moderada*...


Então,é inexistente? 
Aqui tem aumentado a intensidade da chuva,e vai aumentar mais. Vai ser mais uma noite bem chuvosa por aqui,ultrapassando os 5 mm sem dificuldade.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

Por aqui já vai chovendo de forma fraca... 1mm registado.
O vento segue fraco.
A pressão está em queda ligeira, com 1011hpa agora.
Veremos as próximas horas...


----------



## Rachel_87 (26 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Aqui por carnaxide chove bem e o céu também tem umas nuvens ameaçadoras..

Deixo aqui foto de como nos ameaçava a  por volta das 13h. 





Agora está bem negro.
Já se sente algum vento nada de alarmante e muito frio...


----------



## BrOliveira (26 Fev 2010 às 18:06)

Parece que esta noite e madrugada vamos ter festa da rija  .

9 distritos em alerta vermelho com especial incidência no vento.

*PREPAREM-SE QUE VEM AÍ*.....


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.

Ontem um dia de chuva forte durante a manhã e tarde já com algum sol.

Máxima: 15,0º

Mínima: 9,4º

Rajada máxima: 54,2Km/h

Precip.: 34,5mm


Hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, com aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 15,6º

Mínima: 4,3º

Precip: 0,5mm

O vento vai aumentado de força, sendo neste momento na ordem de 15/20 Km/h


----------



## Turista (26 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Por aqui 13,8ºC, 83% HR e 1006 hPa.
Chove com pouca intensidade e o vento parece um pouco mais forte... mas mais que normal aqui para o Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

Acho que vai ser complicado aqui em Peniche





Turista disse:


> Por aqui 13,8ºC, 83% HR e 1006 hPa.
> Chove com pouca intensidade e o vento parece um pouco mais forte... mas mais que normal aqui para o Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Acho que vai ser complicado aqui em Peniche



Deve ser semelhante ao resto do Litoral Centro.  Não é como as Nortadas,que Peniche ganha a quase todos.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Aqui o vento anda na média de 5 km/h para menos. 

Precipitação acumulada hoje 1,4 mm.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

Aqui a tarde foi de chuva fraca mas constante.
2mm acumulados.

Vai chuviscando.
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui o vento anda na média de 5 km/h para menos.



Aqui a média dos últimos 10 minutos está nos 2 km/h.

Se não houvesse modelos de previsão ninguém fazia ideia do que nos esperava a menos de 24h.


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

Estranho aí para baixo o vento tão calmo e por aqui já com média de 30 km/h


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Tem estado a chover fraco desde meio  da tarde e acumulou até agora 1,8mm a rajada máxima é de 24,1km/h

A média do vento aqui agora está nos 5,8km/h nos últimos dois minutos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2010 às 20:11)

A chuva parou e estão acumulados 3,8 mm.

Este mês já com 173,4 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Fev 2010 às 20:16)

Boa noite
A chuva fraca marcou a tarde de hoje tendo acumulado 2.1mm.
O total de ontem foi 13.0mm

Por agora a temperatura situa-se nos 12.3ºC e o vento sopra fraco, 5km/h aproximadamente.

Extremos
5.2ºC 
15.6ºC
Surpreendeu-me bastante esta mínima ...


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

Aqui não está vento fraco,mas sim vento praticamente inexistente. Só lá para a meia-noite deve começar a aumentar.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Boas!

Sigo com 13.1ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## squidward (26 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

chove fraco e vento por enquanto "népia".


----------



## DRC (26 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria estão 12,1ºC, chuva fraca e alguma neblina e nevoeiro.
Vento inexistente e humidade relativa nos 92%.


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

Muita calma por aqui, na rua não se houve uma brisa de vento, e moro ao pé de uma zona florestada! O nevoeiro começa a descer da serra lentamente! A temperatura subiu ligeiramente 12,5 para 12,9 cº!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Por aqui chuvisco fraco.

12.3ºC e 2.6 mm.


----------



## Profetaa (26 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

Por cá 
tudo muito calmo, sem vento e temperatura nos 12º
pressão 1003.6hpa

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

A temperatura estagnou, sigo com 13.3ºC, vento fraco e não chove.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Aqui por Sacavém seguimos com

temp: 13ºC
Pressão 1006 hpa
Vento fraco
Chuvisco

Só uma nota: acabei de vir de Lisboa pelo eixo Norte/Sul e a zona da Alta de Lisboa e do aeroporto está coberta por nevoeiro/neblina.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

rbsmr disse:


> Só uma nota: acabei de vir de Lisboa pelo eixo Norte/Sul e a zona da Alta de Lisboa e do aeroporto está coberta por nevoeiro/neblina.



Aqui, na zona alta de Odivelas, o nevoeiro está cerrado há 2horas.
A chuva fraca mantém-se.
O vento sopra fraco
A temperatura está nos 12ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Aqui o vento ainda e fraco a média nos últimos dois minutos é de 10,9km/h a temperatura é de 13,7ºC  e a pressão de 1005,4hpa

Podem acompanhar ao vivo aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Turista (26 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

Por aqui, a pressão tem vindo a descer estando agora nos 1008.3 hPa.
A temperatura ronda os 13,1ºC e a HR 88%.
O vento sopra calmo, nada de relevante.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

Bati agora a rajada máxima do dia. 27,4 km/h


----------



## kelinha (26 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

vim agora da rua (guia, zona de pombal e leiria), está a cair uma chuva fraquinha, estão 11ºC e o vento é quase inexistente... será que afinal as coisas não vão ser tão más como se prevê?


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2010 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *16,8ºC*. O céu manteve-se encoberto todo o dia, com eventuais periodos de chuva moderada.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC, humidade nos 93% e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º). Nem parece que amanhã o dia será tempestuoso.

Pressão nos 1004 hPa, em rápida descida.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

kelinha disse:


> vim agora da rua (guia, zona de pombal e leiria), está a cair uma chuva fraquinha, estão 11ºC e o vento é quase inexistente... será que afinal as coisas não vão ser tão más como se prevê?



Bem, vou esclarecer uma coisa porque já são uma série de comentários iguais. *O Vento está calmo agora, porque simplesmente é o previsto para agora.*

Se amanhã à hora de almoço disseres, "o vento está calmo será que não vai ser tão mal como o previsto", eu respondo "Felizmente não".


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

Por aqui a calmaria antes da tempestade... 
Sigo com céu muito nublado, alguma morrinha, vento fraco, 14.6ºC, 95%HR...
A pressão mantém a sua tendência de descida, mas por enquanto, tranquilamente - 1005hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.1ºC
18ºC.
Precipitação: 2.3mm.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Bati agora a rajada máxima do dia. 27,4 km/h



Aqui em Setúbal o vento está a aumentar lentamente mas acabei de ter a rajada do dia até ao momento 27,2km/h

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## tsunami (26 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite a todos!

Aqui na Granja do Ulmeiro temos chuva moderada, intercalada com chuva forte à cerca de 10 minutos, para já nada de preocupante em termos de precipitação. Confesso que não estava à espera de chuva com esta intensidade hoje. Vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Por aqui sigo com 13,4ºC, 100% de humidade, 1005 hPa, vento moderado, céu muito nublado e chove fraco.
Máxima de 16,8ºC e mínima de 9,5ºC.
Dia de céu encoberto e chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Em Setúbal tive uma rajada nova de *32,2km/h* a pressão é de *1003,6hPa* e a temperatura de 14,3ºC 

precipitação total de hoje:*3,0mm* 

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Começou a chover por aqui.

Temperatura - 11,2º


----------



## tsunami (26 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

Neste momento regressa a chuva fraca e o vento continua fraco, uma noite "agradável" de inverno.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14.8ºC

Mín - 10.5ºC

Precipitação - 2.8 mm.

Céu muito nublado, chuviscos fracos e vento fraco.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Por aqui 1004mb e sempre a descer. No radar do IM Leiria tá a levar forte e feio


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Boas. Confirmo que o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. Em coisa de um minuto já roçou duas vezes os 15 km/h, que mais uma vez recordo, é o mesmo que dizer que nas zonas mais altas de Almada andará pelo dobro.

13.8ºC, 1003.6 hPa, 94%.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

Por Peniche o vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Por aqui ainda está vento fraco,e está uma temperatura tropical para uma noite de Inverno.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

*olá boa noite...* 

Foi um dia vivido um pouco na expectativa (sobretudo quanto ao seu final) relativamente a condições que de alguma forma pudessem desencadear o que poderiam ser os primeiros efeitos visíveis do evento esperado. Sobretudo pela manhã marcada com uma aparente instabilidade no ar, uma certa agitação na camada nebulosa que denunciava uma espécie de “rentré” antecipada ou uma falsa partida de algo realmente substancial. 
Ora não passou disso mesmo; o restante dia foi relativamente calmo, alguns aguaceiros fracos, a intensidade do vento não foi digna de nota.

De momento uma espessa camada de nevoeiro contribui para uma visibilidade muito reduzida após outro aguaceiro ocorrido há pouco, não chove, contudo está tudo encharcado e vento quase nulo de direcção variável.

*Extremos de 26-Fev:* 

Máximos: 14.8ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 9.2ºC / 65% HR

*Valores actuais:* 12.6ºC / 92% HR


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

Aqui por Peniche a pressão vai "caindo".
Sigo com 1004,4 hPa.
Sente-se algum aumento do vento, mas nada de mais.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:20)

Qual a velocidade do vento?





Turista disse:


> Aqui por Peniche a pressão vai "caindo".
> Sigo com 1004,4 hPa.
> Sente-se algum aumento do vento, mas nada de mais.


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 00:20)

Agora por Lisboa-Carnide o vento sopra fraco ou nulo mesmo. Já choveu, pois encontra-se tudo molhado, mas por agora nada. É uma calmaria...


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Qual a velocidade do vento?



Infelizmente a minha modesta estação não possui anemómetro


----------



## BrOliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

Boa noite.

12ºC, 89% HR, 1002 hPa a cair, 14 KM\h ESE. 

Continua uma chuva miudinha e persistente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 00:24)

Por aqui neste momento o tempo está estranhamente calmo, nem chove nem á vento e está uma temperatura amena.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Fev 2010 às 00:26)

Tomar
temperatura - 13.5º
pressao - 998
vento - quase nulo
chuva . Caiu mesmo agora uma chuvada durante 4/5 minutos que deixou tudo cheio de agua


----------



## Saloish (27 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

joseoliveira disse:


> *olá boa noite...*
> 
> Foi um dia vivido um pouco na expectativa (sobretudo quanto ao seu final) relativamente a condições que de alguma forma pudessem desencadear o que poderiam ser os primeiros efeitos visíveis do evento esperado. Sobretudo pela manhã marcada com uma aparente instabilidade no ar, uma certa agitação na camada nebulosa que denunciava uma espécie de “rentré” antecipada ou uma falsa partida de algo realmente substancial.
> Ora não passou disso mesmo; o restante dia foi relativamente calmo, alguns aguaceiros fracos, a intensidade do vento não foi digna de nota.
> ...





Ai em baixo.... porque na Malveira o vento ja começa a soprar um bocadinho forte...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

Saloish disse:


> Ai em baixo.... porque na Malveira o vento ja começa a soprar um bocadinho forte...



Ora o cenário entretanto mudou um pouco!

O nevoeiro verificado há pouco quase que desapareceu, não chovia mas agora a precipitação é para já relativamente fraca, contudo a velocidade do vento mantém-se quase inalterada! A temperatura é que está a subir.

*Valores actuais:* 13.1ºC / 92% HR


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

E de repente 2 rajadas que fizeram abanar as persianas. E vai chovendo fraco...


----------



## Reportorio (27 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

Aqui pelo Miratejo 1002.1 e a descer, o vento já se faz sentir


----------



## Saloish (27 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

Diferença de altitudes daqui para ai o vento sopra mais forte aqui porque sera mais alto nao?


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 00:55)

Temperatura a subir 14,5ºC, pressão a descer 1003 hPa, vento ainda inalterado, mantendo-se moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 00:55)

Temperatura a subir, nos 14,5ºC, e intensidade do vento a aumentar, ainda que ligeiramente.

Rajada máxima de 45 km/h até ao momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 00:56)

Saloish disse:


> Diferença de altitudes daqui para ai o vento sopra mais forte aqui porque sera mais alto nao?



Mais uma alteração! 

O vento aqui já se sente mais intenso, de sul, ainda fraco mas com tendência a moderado.

O nevoeiro já era, e o volume de precipitação aumentou mais um pouco. 

*Valores actuais:* 13.6ºC / 92% HR

_Não sei a que cota te encontras, mas penso que isto mais não é do que ocorrências localizadas que vão variando, porque o vento aqui geralmente não se mostra difícil.


----------



## Saloish (27 Fev 2010 às 01:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Mais uma alteração!
> 
> O vento aqui já se sente mais intenso, de sul, ainda fraco mas com tendência a moderado.
> 
> ...





Estas onde? zona de Lousa?


----------



## Saloish (27 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

Aqui de repente o vento subiu de tom com rajadas que ja se ouvem bem....


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

Aqui o vento também aumentou de intensidade, estando agora moderado, pressão nos 1002 hPa, temperatura nos 14,6ºC e humidade nos 100%.


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

Por aqui, as árvores já vão sendo agitadas. A noite está estranha! Não há pessoas na rua, não chove, a temperatura está muito amena, vejo a lua no céu!


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

Agora, o céu já está encoberto e já caem umas gotas. Em coisa de 6 ou 7 minutos já se vai sentindo que o vento sopra com mais força.


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

Por estes lados o vento torna-se mais intenso com algumas rajadas.
A pressão segue a sua prevista descida e está nos 1002,5 hPa.
Já a temperatura subiu... 13,9ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 01:18)

Aqui houve há bocado um aumento repentino do vento, chegou a surpreender-me, mas entretanto acalmou um pouco.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

Não se preocupem, assim foi na Madeira no inicio da noite, o vento foi quase nulo e de repente fiz a sua aparição, foi como piscar o olho!!! Mais dois horas terão já algum vento!!! espero que estejam prevenidos voces por lá!!! força pessoal


----------



## granizus (27 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

Boas,
Há pouco choveu moderadamente e houve umas rajadas mais fortes. Tenho notado a pressão a diminuir rapidamente, vou com 999 de pa e quando cheguei a casa, pelas 23h estavam 1002


----------



## rijo (27 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

Vince disse:


> Aqui houve há bocado um aumento repentino do vento, chegou a surpreender-me, mas entretanto acalmou um pouco.



Aumento do vento em Queluz nas últimas horas:


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

Há pouco sentiu se vento moderado! Assim como apareceu, desapareceu! ????


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Há cerca de 1 hora choveu com alguma intensidade aqui em Coimbra, Vento para já inexistente.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

A adrenalina já escorre por esta artéria do fórum e aparentemente ainda só vamos na fase preliminar...

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, de momento chove menos e o vento apresenta variações na intensidade. A vir de S/SW, por aqui certamente será digno de muita atenção! 

E continua a subir..., *actuais:* 14.3ºC / 91% HR


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 01:57)

Parece que ela já está a dar sinais da sua vinda, o vento tem vindo a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade, chove fraco, temperatura nos 14,1ºC, humidade nos 100% e pressão nos 1002 hPa.


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 02:05)

Boas,
A pressão vai descendo 997.0
Vai chovendo moderado ,ja acomulei hoje 3,56 mm
Vento vai começando a intensificar-se, ultima rajada 24.1km/h
....
www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 02:07)

Boa noite,

por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca, e esporádicamente lá cai um aguaceiro mais forte mas também de curta duração, o vento está fraco de SE com alguma rajada mais moderada de vez em quando, estão 13,1ºC e a pressão a descer  para os actuais 998,4mb.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 02:13)

Vento em geral moderado e *1,1mm* de precipitação.

Temperatura nos 14,7ºC e humidade nos 92%.


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 02:14)

pressão nos 1000 hPa. certos!! e 15ºC


----------



## Brites (27 Fev 2010 às 02:15)

Visto que o topico está pouco movimentado... aproveito para informar que na zona de Leiria chove fraco mas aumento da frequência de rajadas, ainda não muito fortes mas nota-se o aumento da intensidade e frequência...
 Por menos que aconteça, ajudem a passar a noite e vão teclado qualquer coisa...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:20)

E vento com rajadas moderadas





Turista disse:


> pressão nos 1000 hPa. certos!! e 15ºC


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:21)

Boa noite a todos

Tenho estado a acompanhar aqui no forum a situação que se avizinha.

Vivo em Lisboa, mais concretamente na Avenida Almirante Reis e até agora não se ouve nem vento nem chuva. Choveu mais durante a tarde que agora de noite. Mas não há-de demorar, presumo.

Agora, é esperar.


----------



## LRamos (27 Fev 2010 às 02:25)

Um motivo de preocupação, mas relacionado com a meteorologia apenas de forma indirecta.
Na adversidade das condições atomosféricas previstas, haverá uma embarcação escoltada em transporte de carga perigosa:

_GL52
MONSANTORADIO
262217 UTC FEV 10
ANAV NR 467/10

PORTUGAL-PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL-
COSTA OESTE-PORTO DE LISBOA
NAVIO OCEAN PRIMERO
TRANSPORTANDO CARGA PERIGOSA
ETA LISBOA ENTRE
270500FEV10 E 270900FEVR10
HORAS LOCAIS EFECTUANDO
TRANSITO IMEDIATO PARA O
MAR DA PALHA.
TODA A NAVEGACAO DEVERA DAR
PASSAGEM AO NAVIO E OBEDECER
AS INSTRUCOES TRANSMITIDAS
NOS CANAIS 16/13.
POLICIA MARITIMA EFECTUA
ESCOLTA._

http://websig.hidrografico.pt/idamar/anavnet/NAVTEX/ListNavtex.aspx?Station=G


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:27)

Sei que não é a secção indicada para isto mas, ao que parece e pelo que entendi, para os lados da Madeira a situação já acalmou e sem grandes estragos.

Esperemos que por aqui seja rápido.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2010 às 02:27)

Aqui em Setúbal vai chovendo fraco e o vento está de novo a aumentar a rajada máxima está nos 35km/h e a média dos últimos 2minutos é de 16,4km/h...a temperatura sobe é de 15,1ºC e a pressão está em queda rápida principalmente nos últimos minutos 998,9hpa a precipitação desde as00h é de 1,2mm

Para acompanhamento em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2010 às 02:29)

*44,8km/h* pressão em queda e é oficial o vento já está a aumentar de forma considerável


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 02:30)

Por aqui regressa a chuva moderada. Vento fraco.


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (27 Fev 2010 às 02:31)

Por aqui praticamente as arvores nem mexem  nao chove, embora ja tenham caido alguns aguaceiros a pouco ... Tou na duvida, se este "alaridO" todo tera algum fundamento significativo ... 

Quanto a temperatura, nao vos sei dizer ao certo pois nao tenho ainda a minha estaçao, mas digamos que esta uma temperatura agradavel, tendo em conta a temperatura que se tem feito sentir  normalmente...


----------



## Brites (27 Fev 2010 às 02:35)

Pelo que acompanhei acho que ainda e um pouco cedo? Corrijam-me se estiver errado...


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:35)

bem, o silêncio aqui na avenida é sepulcral... só aumenta o nervosismo


----------



## Trapalhadas (27 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

Tenham calma... há de chegar, ainda é cedo. Por aqui já ha mais de uma hora que chove sem parar, mas nada de significativo. Portanto, calma


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

por aqui tudo calmo, nem chuva nem vento...vamos aguardar as próximas horas.
*
14.9ºc*


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:37)

Brites disse:


> Pelo que acompanhei acho que ainda e um pouco cedo? Corrijam-me se estiver errado...



Imagino que se possa sentir com maior intensidade lá entre as 5-10 da manhã. Só um palpite por alto.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2010 às 02:37)

Brites disse:


> Pelo que acompanhei acho que ainda e um pouco cedo? Corrijam-me se estiver errado...



Sim a depressão está a cavar rapidamente a partir de agora a Norte da madeira com deslocação para NE e amanha por volta das 8h vai estar já ao largo da costa bem mais cavada, por isso o vento mais forte é a partir do inicio da manha,


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:40)

miguel disse:


> Sim a depressão está a cavar rapidamente a partir de agora a Norte da madeira com deslocação para NE e amanha por volta das 8h vai estar já ao largo da costa bem mais cavada, por isso o vento mais forte é a partir do inicio da manha,



Antes de dia do que durante a noite, que uma pessoa mal consegue dormir com o barulho, para quem tem o sono leve como eu, claro.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 02:42)

Por aqui já um céu de vento  embora ele ainda não seja muito.

15.7ºC e 0.4 mm.


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 02:44)

Bem,aqui do aeroporto da portela só se reporta uma temperatura bastante agradavel e uma estranha calmaria no departamento do vento,visto que este local é sempre ventoso mesmo em dias "normais".Chuva nem vê-la!


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 02:52)

No IM, o alerta vermelho de vento é entre as 9.00 e 20.59, provavelmente ainda é cedo para se ver algo, pelo menos para o distrito de Coimbra.


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 02:55)

Por Lisboa só umas gotas pequenas e sem vento.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2010 às 02:55)

Por aqui ja tenho a maquina preparada para registar o evento.


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 03:03)

Aeroporto de lisboa - aumento da pluviosidade e da intensidade do vento.


----------



## rijo (27 Fev 2010 às 03:05)

Por *Queluz já se ouve o assobiar do vento...* Algo estranho pois parecem rajadas prolongadas.

Por enquanto a rajada mais elevada foi de apenas 56.3km/h.

*Pressão actual:* 997.5hPa


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 03:07)

rijo disse:


> Por *Queluz já se ouve o assobiar do vento...* Algo estranho pois parecem rajadas prolongadas.
> 
> Por enquanto a rajada mais elevada foi de apenas 56.3km/h.
> 
> *Pressão actual:* 997.5hPa



QUE RAJADAA Vento forte neste mometo.. Andree d quanto??

EDIT: Derrepente, estranha acalmia! O que se passa aqui?


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 03:07)

Por aqui, de momento, a precipitação voltou a intensificar-se mais um pouco e o vento permanece com o anterior registo, geralmente fraco.

A partir do início da manhã é que poderá haver por aqui a agitação esperada, até lá dormir algumas horas é o mais sensato! 

Despeço-me com os valores de 14.1ºC / 92% HR


----------



## Magnusson (27 Fev 2010 às 03:08)

É impressão minha ou por aquilo que percebo das imagens de satélite está tudo a acontecer mais cedo que o previsto e mais longe da costa do que se pensava?


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2010 às 03:08)

Destaque neste momento para a subida da temperatura 15,9ºC e poderei mesmo bater a máxima do ano esta madrugada ainda que é de 17,8ºC

Vento moderado com rajadas a máxima até agora foi de 46,7km/h de Sul

Vai chovendo e levo acumulados desde as00h 1,8mm

Acompanhe em tempo real em Setúbal aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 03:12)

aeroporto de Lisboa - aumento consideravel da precipitação e da intensidade do vento,já com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 03:12)

bubuxxl disse:


> aeroporto de Lisboa - aumento consideravel da precipitação e da intensidade do vento,já com algumas rajadas.



e que já assustam!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 03:16)

bubuxxl disse:


> aeroporto de Lisboa - aumento consideravel da precipitação e da intensidade do vento,já com algumas rajadas.



Há 15 minutos o vento ainda só chegava aos 25km/h. Agora já toca nos 40km/h.
Chuva moderada neste momento.

A temperatura está a subir.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 03:17)

AnDré disse:


> Há 15 minutos o vento ainda só chegava aos 25km/h. Agora já toca nos 40km/h.
> Chuva moderada neste momento.



Só por aqui vamos tendo uma ideia do vento que se fará sentir no seu pico mais alto!


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (27 Fev 2010 às 03:17)

Por aqui cumeça agora a fazer-se sentir o vendo com algumas rajadas fortes mas nada de significativo, acompanhado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes


----------



## Magnusson (27 Fev 2010 às 03:19)

Fantkboy disse:


> Só por aqui vamos tendo uma ideia do vento que se fará sentir no seu pico mais alto!



A questão é: Será que não estamos muito mais próximo do pico mais alto do que se pensava? Há duas hipóteses, ou essa, ou isto pode ser pior que o previsto...


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 03:21)

Magnusson disse:


> A questão é: Será que não estamos muito mais próximo do pico mais alto do que se pensava? Há duas hipóteses, ou essa, ou isto pode ser pior que o previsto...




Ainda é cedo! Só por volta das 9:00 h da manha "penso"!


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 03:23)

noto uma ligeira descida de temperatura,alguém pode confirmar esta informaçao?


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2010 às 03:27)

aqui já começa a "assoprar" bem, com chuva à mistura.


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (27 Fev 2010 às 03:27)

Magnusson disse:


> A questão é: Será que não estamos muito mais próximo do pico mais alto do que se pensava? Há duas hipóteses, ou essa, ou isto pode ser pior que o previsto...



Sinceramente começo tambem a partilhar da mesma opiniao... Aqui vai.se sentindo rajadas mais fortes!


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2010 às 03:29)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> Sinceramente começo tambem a partilhar da mesma opiniao... Aqui vai.se sentindo rajadas mais fortes!




o pico sera por volta das 13 00


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (27 Fev 2010 às 03:29)

squidward disse:


> aqui já começa a "assoprar" bem, com chuva à mistura.



Meu caro  la se vao novamente os tapumes da rica obra do cartaxO novamente? 

começo ja a ver isto com má cara por aqui


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 03:35)

verifica-se aqui no aeroporto uma diminuição da pluviosidade,mas mantém-se o vento moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## irra muscatel (27 Fev 2010 às 03:36)

Aqui no Lourel há algumas rajadas mais persistentes e fortes e alguns períodos de chuva forte, mas ainda nada que não se sinta aqui de vez em quando. 

Que pena não ter uma estação meteorológica...


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 03:42)

quando começar a sentir dores mais fortes na espinhela,sei que a coisa vai ficar feia.eis a minha estação meteorológica.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 03:45)

Ía dormir...

Instantes depois do meu último post, eis que o cenário se altera.
O volume de precipitação pouco alterou mas o mesmo já não se pôde dizer do vento que desde há pouco passou de fraco rapidamente a forte com rajadas bem potentes de sul.

Bom, surgem algumas acalmias momentâneas..., é o que se pode dizer do que se vai passando à medida que se escreve!  

*Valores actuais:* 14.8ºC / 86% HR


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 03:54)

http://euro.wx.propilots.net/

A julgar pela dica de um sr controlador aéreo,neste site já vi a previsão da pluviosidade e parece que vai ser uma coisa em grande mesmo ao largo de Vigo e da invicta...


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 04:04)

Por estes lados chove de forma moderada e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.
Pressão vai nos 998,2 hPa. e registo ainda 14,7ºC e 95ºC.
Vou zzzzzzzzzzz umas 2 horitas...
Até já...


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2010 às 04:12)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> Meu caro  la se vao novamente os tapumes da rica obra do cartaxO novamente?
> 
> começo ja a ver isto com má cara por aqui



lmaoe agora ali com uns "contentores" então do melhor...

Por agora chove e com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Sigo com *15.6ºC*


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 04:21)

aqui no aeroporto chove com intensidade e tocado a vento,por vezes com alguma violencia!


----------



## Magnusson (27 Fev 2010 às 04:21)

Em Campolide já vi dois caixotes disparados.


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Fev 2010 às 04:24)

Magnusson disse:


> Em Campolide já vi dois caixotes disparados.



como estão todos estão a dormir, ninguém vai reparar neste offtopico.

caso não saibas, esses caixotes fazem parte de um novo programa de recolha de lixo. Em vez de ir o camião apanhar o lixo, esses caixotes vão fazer a entrega do lixo directamente ao aterro...
era por isso que iam disparados!!!


----------



## NGuedes (27 Fev 2010 às 04:25)

lol ^^

Pela Brandoa ja os estores não param de bater... :S


----------



## Magnusson (27 Fev 2010 às 04:26)

jotasetubal disse:


> como estão todos estão a dormir, ninguém vai reparar neste offtopico.
> 
> caso não saibas, esses caixotes fazem parte de um novo programa de recolha de lixo. Em vez de ir o camião apanhar o lixo, esses caixotes vão fazer a entrega do lixo directamente ao aterro...
> era por isso que iam disparados!!!



Agora que falas nisso iam os dois na mesma direcção, lol.


----------



## bubuxxl (27 Fev 2010 às 04:31)

os bombeiros aqui já entraram em prevenção


----------



## LuisFilipe (27 Fev 2010 às 04:57)

o vento começou a entrar em coimbra


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 05:58)

Por aqui chove copiosamente e o vento sopra forte.
994,9 hPa, 14,5ºC, 96% HR.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Fev 2010 às 06:14)

boas pessoal. Por aqui já registo 25,5 mm desde as 00h, a temperatura segue nos 14,8'c. A rajada máxima que registei atingiu os 38km/h  e são bastante prolongadas, assobiam muito..


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 06:34)

Dei uma volta de carro por Peniche e tudo normal.
Alguns caixotes do lixo virados típico numa noite de Inverno. O mar nota-se já relativamente agitado.
Agora a chuva acalmou e o vento está mais moderado. A pressão segue a descida e registo 993,2 hPa.
Vou dormir mais um par de horas...
Até já...


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 06:58)

Bom dia.
Rajada maxima registada 57.9 km/h

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## kelinha (27 Fev 2010 às 08:11)

Não tenho estação para saber a que velocidade sopra o vento, mas acordei com ele, o que é dificílimo. Na rua é o pandemónio! O vento é mesmo muito forte, em rajadas muito longas. Metade de um toldo de exposições enorme (daqueles tipo das queimas e assim) já se virou, ao fundo da minha rua. A luz já foi abaixo, veio agora, vamos ver por quanto tempo!


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 08:14)

42,5 km/h máximo até aqui agora.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 08:26)

Bem, nao sei valores mas calculo rajadas de vento superiores a 90kmh por aqui na ericeira. O vento és bastante forte. Windguru mantém previsões de nada dramático com o Run das 00


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2010 às 08:27)

Sinceramente não sei onde está o temporal...

Vento quase nulo...

Chuva molha tolos...

tanto alarmismo e afinal nem vai ser nada...


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 08:27)

Ainda não chegou em forca amigo


----------



## Defender (27 Fev 2010 às 08:33)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sinceramente não sei onde está o temporal...
> 
> Vento quase nulo...
> 
> ...




E que tal ir reportando as condições actuais na sua localidade e deixar esses comentários para o forum da TVI?


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 08:33)

Por cá o vento continua forte...´
Ultima rajada forte de 62.8km/h

A RTP esta a noticiar um sismo no chile de 8.8,e que já gerou um tsunami...(desculpem este off-toppic)

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2010 às 08:35)

Addictif disse:


> Ainda não chegou em forca amigo



Mas não devereia ter um vento médio pelo menos superior a 10-15 Km/hora? e que aqui isso não está a acontecer...
As folhas quase que nem se mexem...


----------



## cardu (27 Fev 2010 às 08:36)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sinceramente não sei onde está o temporal...
> 
> Vento quase nulo...
> 
> ...






ainda bem....

fico contente por ver que afinal nada de muito grave acontecerá


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2010 às 08:40)

Esqueçam... chegou agora o vento! Eis a primeira rajada...!!!
17ºc e sem precipitação...


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia pessoal! Depois de umas belas horas de sono eis que volto a acção! 

Aqui está um gráfico de quando o vento atingirá a sua maior força na zona de lisboa! É por volta das 12:00h

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/lisboa


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 08:46)

cardu disse:


> ainda bem....
> 
> fico contente por ver que afinal nada de muito grave acontecerá



Não tires conclusões precipitadas, pois o temporal ainda nem sequer chegou...

Por aqui a luz tá sempre a dar sinal, inclusivo já falhou mesmo durante uns segundos.

Temperatura nos 18,1ºC e pressão nos 989 mb.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia.
Por aqui a noite foi de chuva por vezes forte. O vento não foi nada de especial...
Rajada máxima 32km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

Por aqui praticamente choveu toda a madrugada , o vento sopra moderado a forte mas felizmente nada de preocupante, a Minima de hoje foi 14.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

Por cá ainda choveu alguma coisa durante a madrugada *12,2 mm*

O vento vai soprando forte, na média dos 40-50 km/h e a rajada máxima registada é de *78,9 km/h*


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Fev 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Por aqui temos:
- Temp. 16,9ºC;
- Hum. 84%;
- Pressão 989 mb (a descer);
- Precip. acumulada 24h: 40,1 mm (0 mm na última hora);
- Vento (rajada máxima) 64,1 km/ h às 7:10.

Infelizmente hoje não vou ter mais medições de vento. Tive de desmontar o anemómetro porque estava quase a voar.
A montagem era provisória e rudimentar. Não aguentou mais .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

Gato Preto disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui temos:
> - Temp. 16,9ºC;
> ...



Qual é a estação e como é que estava preso?


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Fev 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 17.4ºC, chuva fraca  e vento forte.
Pressão de 988.5 hPa.


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Fev 2010 às 09:31)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a estação e como é que estava preso?



Estava preso num 5º andar com tubo PVC a uns 2 metros da parede do prédio


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Fev 2010 às 09:32)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a estação e como é que estava preso?



É uma Oregon WMR 80


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Fev 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos!
Neste momento já vou com 988 mb de pressão e a chuva é intensa e o vento incrivel como sopra ffortissímo. Encontro-me a mais ou menos 1 km da costa e o mar ouve-se como se estivesse mesmo junto dele. Não recordo coisa assim!!
Dados actuais:
Temp: 16ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 988 mb.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 09:38)

Um aparte ouvi á pouco na RTP1 que na galiza tinha ocorrido uma rajada de 130km, ora fui ao foro cazatormentas e eles dizem que lá o vento está muito calmo e que n~eo houve nada de especial, realmente os media inventam muito.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 09:38)

Um pinheiro ja caiu ca por casa, ericeira city. O vento segue forte a ganhar forca. A parabólica já nem apanha sinal


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 09:41)

*Em Oeiras agora nao chove mas a Pressao continua a cair , já vai em 988 !

Condições actuais (actualizado a 27-02-10   9:31) 
Temperatura:  17.6°C  
Humidade: 82%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.5°C  
Vento: 22.5 km/hr SSE 
Pressão: 988.0 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 12.8 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 140.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  244.6mm 
Wind chill:  15.1°C  
Indíce THW:   15.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  17.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.7°C às   0:00  17.6°C às  9:30 
Humidade:  82%  às   9:22  98%  às   0:38 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.9°C às   0:00  15.0°C às   0:52 
Pressão:  987.8hPa  às   9:30  1003.0hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   18.2mm/hr  às   4:09 
Maior Rajada Vento:   62.8 km/hr  às   7:30 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.7°C às   4:09  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.8°C às   9:00 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 09:41)

Addictif disse:


> Um pinheiro ja caiu ca por casa, ericeira city. O vento segue forte a ganhar forca. A parabólica já nem apanha sinal



Cá está muito calmo agora


----------



## HBene (27 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Durmo com a porta do quarto fechada e acordei por causa desta que não parava de estremecer 
A chuva é que tem sido pouca.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia!
Por aqui nada de extraordinário, salvo o vento forte, mas nem esse é muito forte, ainda...
Já vi voarem caixotes do lixo noutras ocasiões, agora nem por isso...
Sigo com 18.4ºC, 71%HR, 989hpa.
9.1mm de precipitação (dados do Lightning).


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

*Em Oeiras a Pressao caiu para 987.3

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-02-10 9:46) 
Temperatura: 17.8°C Wind chill: 14.8°C Humidade: 80%  Ponto Condensação: 14.3°C  
Pressão: 987.3 hPa Vento: 17.7 km/hr  SSE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 12.8 mm 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

Bom, e na meteorologia as coisas são mesmo assim, por aqui tudo relativamente calmo ao contrário do que se previa.

18.2ºC e 8.6 mm.

Tive uma rajada máxima pelas 7h de 80 km/h.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 09:56)

Aqui a velocidade media do vento aumentou. As rajadas também aumentaram de cadencia e de forca.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 09:58)

Aqui registei agora rajada máxima de *80,5 km/h*


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

Bem, por aqui também tudo relativamente calmo, o vento está fraco a moderado e a rajada mais forte foi só de 47,9km/h às 07.23H, a pressão continua a descer estando agora nos 986,7mb, acumulei desde as 00.00H 16,8 mm.
Até já.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

Aqui em Setúbal o vento está a aumentar e calma que o pico aqui é entre as 11h e as 14h a rajada máxima foi de 66,0km/h 

A temperatura é de *19,1ºC* 

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 10:04)

De referir que sigo com *19,5ºC* (Máxima do Ano) e a subir.....


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 10:07)

HotSpot disse:


> De referir que sigo com *19,5ºC* (Máxima do Ano) e a subir.....



Sim, no meio da excitação do vento, a malta até se esquece das temperaturas...
De momento, 19.3ºC, está igualada a máxima do ano...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

Por aqui o vento também já está a aumentar de intensidade, precipitação acumulada de hoje até agora é de 8.2mm.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 10:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sim, no meio da excitação do vento, a malta até se esquece das temperaturas...
> De momento, 19.3ºC, está igualada a máxima do ano...



19,8ºC por aqui.. máxima do ano, também.. 

O vento volta a soprar moderado com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 10:13)

Pois é , também me esqueci da temperatura, aqui estão 16,2ºC, a pressão é que não para de descer 986,2mb.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

Por aqui vou com 17.1ºC e o vento aumenta e novo de intensidade


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

pressão continua a descer:
- agora 986 mb
- às 9h 988 mb


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

Por aqui já caiu chuva moderada, vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes entre as 9 e 9.40 mais ou menos. Neste momento chuva fraquinha e tudo calmo. Ah, o meu pai já teve um pequeno acidente levou com o portão em cima do carro, devido a uma rajada forte. Foi um estrondo que mais parecia um trovão.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

*20,0 ºC*

Desde 16 de novembro que não chegava aos 20ºC


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

*Em Oeiras

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-02-10 10:16) 
Temperatura: 18.5°C Wind chill: 15.5°C Humidade: 75%  Ponto Condensação: 14.0°C  
Pressão: 986.1 hPa Vento: 41.8 km/hr  SSE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 12.8 mm 

*


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

Mesmo muito curioso o tempo aqui...
Sopra uma leve aragem apenas.


----------



## joao henriques (27 Fev 2010 às 10:19)

PDias disse:


> Pois é , também me esqueci da temperatura, aqui estão 16,2ºC, a pressão é que não para de descer 986,2mb.



alguem me poderia dizer como esta a agitação maritima?vou a caminho da nazare para captar as melhores imagens durante a praiamarsera que poderei ver ondas acima de 6metros?poderá chegar as ondas á marginal na nazaré?vou tentar filmar!


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Noite chuvosa e com algum vento.

Precip: 18mm

Rajada máxima: 58,2 Km/h

a temperatura vai aumentando, estando 16,0º


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 10:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Temos tido uma miscelândia de tipos nuvens a passar por cima de nós.
> 
> O ar quente e o forte vento em altitude estão a provocar os mais variados cenários.



É verdade, eu também tenho andado lá fora a tirar fotos, hoje o cenário está  ameaçador e encantador ao mesmo tempo. Pressão sempre a descer 984,8mb (Falling very rapid).


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 10:28)

20,5ºC por aqui.

Tempo bastante abafado, destaque para o vento que começou a aumentar novamente de intensidade.


----------



## ALV72 (27 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

Aqui por Poiares, algum vento e chuva fraca. 
Como de costume a EDP ao seu melhor nivel, estava sem luz há umas duas horas

Joao


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 10:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Temos tido uma miscelândia de tipos nuvens a passar por cima de nós.



Estão giras, estão. Há pouco até se viam mammatus.

Agora a sul:






O vento aqui sopra moderado a forte, mas ainda nada de mais.
Há pouco, com o anemómetro manual no parapeito da janela, registei 52,2km/h.

19,0ºC. Temperatura a subir.


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 10:32)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui por Poiares, algum vento e chuva fraca.
> Como de costume a EDP ao seu melhor nivel, estava sem luz há umas duas horas
> 
> Joao



Aqui desde as 06.00H também já faltou 3 vezes mas voltou sempre. Agora aparece o sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 10:33)

PDias disse:


> É verdade, eu também tenho andado lá fora a tirar fotos, hoje o cenário está  ameaçador e encantador ao mesmo tempo. Pressão sempre a descer 984,8mb (Falling very rapid).



Sem dúvida, esqueci-me de referir a pressão também, um elemento essencial à formação destes cenários.

985.5 hpa neste momento.


----------



## zejorge (27 Fev 2010 às 10:34)

Bom dia por aqui sigo com

Temperatura - 16,7º
Humidade - 57%
Pressão - 991 hpa
Pluviosidade - 12,2 mm

Vento forte com rajada máxima de 28,7 kmh

O Tejo ameaça a qualquer momento saltar as margens


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 10:35)

A temperatura depois de chegar aos 20,6ºC agora cai a pique...


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Rajada maxima de 83.7 km/H ás 9h50m
Pressao neste momento 983.3.
O vento ja derrubou um pinheiro que caiu em cima de um cabo electrico e que obstruem uma rua...

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Neste momento estão 18.1ºC e  cenário é este:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

Acabei de ter 92 km/h e estou com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 10:47)

Pressão nos 984 mb e continua a descer.

Temperatura nos 21,0ºC.


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP atingiu 19.3 e o Vento continua de SE, o que significa que o centro da Depressao ainda nao atingiu a Lat de Oeiras, o  que acontecerá quando o Vento passar para Sul*

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-02-10 10:46) 
Temperatura: 19.3°C Wind chill: 16.0°C Humidade: 70%  Ponto Condensação: 13.7°C  
Pressão: 986.1 hPa Vento: 30.6 km/hr  SE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 12.8 mm


----------



## carpetinas (27 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

Segundo o site da Protecção Civil, nas ocorrências activas, há cerca de 42 árvores caídas no distrito de Coimbra. Em Leiria, uma árvore de grande porte abateu-se sobre uma casa deixando duas pessoas desalojadas...


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

O Mário emprestou-me o anemómetro portátil dele da La Crosse, e não deixa de ser engraçado os valores que consigo registar à janela.

Repito à janela, tenho tido nos últimos minutos vento na ordem dos 50-60Km/h.
Rajada de 70,6km/h.

Se fosse no telhado... 

Temperatura actual: 20,1ºC.


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 11:04)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP caiu para 18.7 mas o Vento contnua de SE


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-02-10 11:01) 
Temperatura: 18.7°C Wind chill: 15.2°C Humidade: 74%  Ponto Condensação: 13.9°C  
Pressão: 985.8 hPa Vento: 38.6 km/hr  SE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 12.8 mm 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 11:05)

O vento aqui está constantemente a ir aos 80 km/h 

Máximo até agora 93 km/h, a temperatura já chegou aos 20.3ºC  agora 20.1ºC e começa a pingar.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 11:05)

Nova rajada de 46,8 km/h. 

Temperatura a descer, estando agora nos 20,7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 11:05)

Lightning disse:


> Pressão nos 984 mb e continua a descer.
> 
> Temperatura nos 21,0ºC.



Tenho notado que andas sempre com a pressão uns 2 ou 3 hpa mais baixa que a minha...
Tive a ver o site do IM e, na zona da Grande Lisboa, a pressão ronda os 987hpa, que é o meu valor agora...

Entretanto, sigo com 20.9ºC, qual dia de primavera, máxima do ano.
O vento parece estar a intensificar-se um pouco mais, e começa a chover fraco.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2010 às 11:06)

Tudo muito estranho aqui pela Amadora, o vento alterna entre rajadas fortes com períodos de total acalmia. No entanto, está-se a verificar nos últimos minutos um acréscimo na intensidade do vento. 

EDIT: Rajada muito forte, fez voar uma espécie de "casa de brinquedo" de um terraço aqui perto que se desfez ao embater no chão.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

A temperatura não pára de subir, e hoje não é radiação difusa. 

Após uma mínima de *13,8ºC*, eis que sigo com 18,4ºC.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a *987 hPa*.

Levo *18,9mm* de precipitação acumulada.

O vento já atingiu os *85,7 km/h*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Por aqui também está abafado estão 17.5ºC, o vento sopra por vezes forte, o céu é que já está com algumas abertas.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Incrível!!! 22ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

Acabei de ter 97 km/h


----------



## cardu (27 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

boas, o vento começa a intensificar-se aqui em vila franca de xira


----------



## tigas75 (27 Fev 2010 às 11:19)

Costa da Caparica Vento intensifica-se cada vez mais...
Claro para não falar do estado mar... Calor


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 11:20)

*Em Oeiras Pressao e TEMP com tendencia para establizarem mas Vento contnua de SE

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-02-10 11:16) 
Temperatura: 18.7°C Wind chill: 15.5°C Humidade: 74%  Ponto Condensação: 14.0°C  
Pressão: 985.8 hPa Vento: 53.1 km/hr  SE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 12.8 mm 

*


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 11:26)

Bem, o vento tem-se vindo a intensificar na zona da Ericeira. Infelizmente nao tenho equipamento para medição aqui.

Rajadas bastante fortes. Pensei que o telhado da garagem ia voar. Mas enfim, segundo o windguru, temos o pico por volta do 12h e depois vem por aí abaixo novamento. 

A chuva aumento de intensidade.

Hoje ao final do dia ainda vou beber uma cervejola à praia de S.Pedro - Estoril.

Quem quiser, pode acompanhar-me! eehhehe


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

Sacavém

Pressão: 986 hpa
Temp: 20ºC

Sem anenómetro notou-se uma aumento da velocidade desde há 30 minutos para cá, com rajadas. (o meu meu anenómetro são as árvores)


----------



## seqmad (27 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Temp tem vindo a subir até aos 20,6º agora, P= 985 mb (descida de 10 mb nas últimas 6 horas) vento com períodos de forte a muito forte, outros mais calmos


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Vento muito muito forte.

Pena ter ficado sem anemómetro.

Pressão 985 mb
Temp. 19,6 ºC 
Humidade 64%


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

Agora começou a chover o vento está acalmar.

Pico notável  de 97 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

Já subiu para os 18.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

Temperatura máxima de 20,2ºC.
Agora está a descer.

Registei nos últimos 5 minutos 75,9km/h de intensidade de vento à janela.
Estão umas belas rajadas de vento.

Entretanto desatou a chover.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

O vento está agora mais forte que nunca...
Estou mesmo a ver uma grua ao pé de minha casa a vir parar ao chão não tarda muito...
A temperatura atingiu um pico de 20.9ºC, estando a descer desde então, seguindo agora nos 20.3ºC.
Pressão nos 986hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Temperatura nos 18,0ºC após ter ido aos 18,4ºC, o vento já se encontra forte, as rajadas são muito severas tá tudo virado ao contrário, as "pás" do meu anemómetro com as fortes rajadas de vento simplesmente param
Humidade nos 74%, 987 hPa, a rajada máxima que consegui registar até agora foi de 30 km/h, o anemómetro não está num sítio muito favorável


----------



## cardu (27 Fev 2010 às 11:36)

boas.... os aviões estão a abortar as aterragens no aeroporto de lisboa....

pelo site www.navpt.com vejo um voo da TAP a fazer " go around"


----------



## fsl (27 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

*Em Oeiras o Vento rodou para Sul o que significa que o centro da Depressao atingiu já a Lat de Oeiras

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-02-10 11:31) 
Temperatura: 18.5°C Wind chill: 14.9°C Humidade: 76%  Ponto Condensação: 14.2°C  
Pressão: 986.2 hPa Vento: 25.7 km/hr  S  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 12.8 mm 

*


----------



## luis elvas (27 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

boas aqui sigo com 20.4 º e o vento a arrancar antenas por todo o lado!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Meu deus á pouco veio uma rajada muito forte que derrubou o muro da minha vizinha.


----------



## luis elvas (27 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

cardu disse:


> boas.... os aviões estão a abortar as aterragens no aeroporto de lisboa....
> 
> pelo site www.navpt.com vejo um voo da TAP a fazer " go around"



cheguei a pouco do campo pequeno e la ate comentei com um colega que dois dos avioes que vimos pareciam estar a levantar voo com alguma dificuldade!!!


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

984 mb 

19,9 ºC


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

Por aqui regressou a chuva moderada à mais ou menos 15 minutos, vento moderado. Como não tenho estação, vou relatando empiricamente, também verdade seja dita, pouco percebo de meteorologia.


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Fev 2010 às 11:52)

estive a falar com a minha mulher, que está em azeitão. Relatou, em directo, uns Vidrões a serem arrancados do chão e a irem parar ao meio da estrada!!!
Depois de ter visto isto comentou que estava com o certo receio de sair do carro....


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

Vento muito forte!
As árvores dobram-se ao ponto de quase se partirem.
Há muito lixo pelo ar e chove neste momento mas forma fraca.
Estão agora 18,6ºC e está bastante abafado.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

cardu disse:


> boas.... os aviões estão a abortar as aterragens no aeroporto de lisboa....
> 
> pelo site www.navpt.com vejo um voo da TAP a fazer " go around"



Até ver, no site da ANA, ainda não há aviões desviados...
Dos 5 anos que tenho de aeroporto, só uma vez isso aconteceu, que me lembre...
Se acontecer hoje, logo por azar é no meu dia de folga...
Por aqui, mais do mesmo... embora a pressão atmosférica tenha parado a sua descida, passando dos 986hpa, para 987hpa. Sinal que o centro já passou?


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

Interessante de ver, à coisa de 15 minutos, uma aberta e assim que passou as rajadas aumentar de intensidade significativamente. No pinhal à frente da minha casa já conto 4 pinheiros por terra.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Li isto num outro forum :

Edit: Acabou de vir uma rajada tão forte que mandou um puto ao chão aqui na rua


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Meu deus á pouco veio uma rajada muito forte que derrubou o muro da minha vizinha.



Acham que isso pode cá chegar? :S

Por favor respondam rápido, porque uma das pás do anemómetro partiu-se e colei-a artesanalmente.Com os ventos até agora nem se mexeu, mas com rajadas que partem muros, fico sem pá, e sem anemómetro, sem senor, sem pluviómetro, sem nada...


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

por aqui muito vento (algumas rajadas bem fortes) e alguma chuva, mas sem estragos a assinalar...aliás a tempestade da véspera de Natal foi bem mais assustadora e destrutiva que isto, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

Neste momento chove acompanhado por rajadas muito fortes, de referir que o muro já era velho mas mesmo assim.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

Por aqui o vento virou para sul.


Pressão: 982  mb


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

Aumento significativo da velocidade do vento


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

Situações adversas devido ao mau tempo, na região do Litoral Centro:


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

squidward disse:


> por aqui muito vento (algumas rajadas bem fortes) e alguma chuva, mas sem estragos a assinalar...aliás a tempestade da véspera de Natal foi bem mais assustadora e destrutiva que isto, pelo menos por aqui.



A outra tempestade foi muito mais explosiva. Esta está a ser mais "progressiva".
Mas sim, não tem nada a haver com a do Natal. Com esta ainda consegui dormir, com a outra nem por isso ...


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 12:14)

Por aqui o vento teve durante um tempo adormecido, eis que agora houve mais uma grande rajada que estremeceu tudo, 18ºC, 75% HR, 987 hPa e céu encoberto por um misto de nuvens médias.


----------



## HBene (27 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

Muito lixo a voar, alguns galhos partidos e uns poucos de vasos estilhaçados aqui nas casas ao lado mas nada demais... apenas danos insignificantes.

O vento está muito estranho, ora acalma ora vem uma rajada mais forte.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

Bem, ultimos dados em Ribeira D'Ilhas, Ericeira

Vento médio: 56.1km/h de Oeste ( já virou, antes estava a SO )
Temp: 13ºC
Ondas com alturas de 5.6m

Não vos sei dizer qual a data da ultima actualização, mas deve ter sido à coisa de minutos, visto o vento médito estar nos 53.2km/h à 15 minutos atrás


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

luis elvas disse:


> cheguei a pouco do campo pequeno e la ate comentei com um colega que dois dos avioes que vimos pareciam estar a levantar voo com alguma dificuldade!!!


Mas ñ sao cancelados? Com rajadas destas???


----------



## luis elvas (27 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

bem vou a rua registar imagens e video ja deu porcaria uma varanda do 4 andar caiu em cima de um carro e pelo que o meu sogro disse a muitas chapas pelo chao ja volto!!!


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

Os pilotos de aviões comerciais são piores que os pilotos de rali ... conseguem fazer aterrar a forgoneta com ventos cruzados com velocidades parvas ... só quando existe mesmo rajadas muito fortes ( não sei dizer qual a escala, mas algo elevado ) é que cancelam


----------



## sailor1360 (27 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Aqui pelo Feijó . na rua Dr Antonio Elvas , já voaram vidros ,de clara-boias , pelo menos vi um automovel ser atingido, com danos significativos , a velocidade do vento  aumentou bastante , neste caso nem quero imaginar aquele vidro ter atingido uma pessoa.


----------



## GTi (27 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Por acaso gostava de estar ao pé do aeroporto a vê-los a descolar e a aterrar.

Aqui na Amora, tanto acalma como vem umas rajadas bem fortes de 3 ou 4 segundos.


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 12:29)

Por aqui a chuva parou e o vento continua relativamente moderado. De vez em quando uma rajada mais forte mas nada de especial.

Uma questão. Para amanhã é esperada muita ou pouca precipitação? (É que estou de serviço)


----------



## luis elvas (27 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

GTi disse:


> Por acaso gostava de estar ao pé do aeroporto a vê-los a descolar e a aterrar.
> 
> Aqui na Amora, tanto acalma como vem umas rajadas bem fortes de 3 ou 4 segundos.



ao pe da farmacia da amora ja deu asneira com uma varanda andam la os bombeiros a apahar os vidros e aluminos


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

*Olá boa tarde*, _tudo muito sobrecarregado por aqui..._ 

Tem sido uma manhã bastante agitada, sobretudo bastante arejada!

Segundo me apercebi o grosso da precipitação pelo menos até agora ocorreu durante parte da madrugada, apesar de ter havido alguns picos de maior intensidade, de uma forma geral considerou-se relativamente fraca. A temperatura notou-se desde aí bastante agradável com valores bem primaveris.

A intensidade do vento de sul, pelo que notei, está mais concentrada desde esta manhã contudo com algumas intermitências apesar de no geral manter-se com rajadas muito fortes como também por aqui era de prever.

A temperatura mínima, pouco acentuada, ficou-se pelos *12.4ºC*, no entanto já obtive uma máxima de *20.0ºC*.

Os tons de cinzento apresentam alguma uniformidade mas tem sido mais a oeste que se verificam mais carregados e até agora os aguaceiros têm sido pouco frequentes.

*Valores actuais:* 18.3ºC / 69% HR


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

O vento continua forte com rajadas muito fortes, já há algumas coisas partidas e ao contrário na rua


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

Em Leiria, rajada máxima foi registada às 8h22m com 69.1km/h

pressão actual 981


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 12:35)

Depois de um período de acalmia o vento regressa forte, já se ouvem portões a bater e ramagem a partir.


----------



## JAlves (27 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Aqui pela zona Norte de Odivelas já voo uma casota de cão (das grandes) de um terraço, aterrando em cima do capot de um carro.


----------



## GTi (27 Fev 2010 às 12:38)

luis elvas, eu moro relaticamente perto, mas não me apetece ir agora lá ver lol

Mas agora parece que está a abrandar...


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2010 às 12:38)

Assustei-me agora, quando o vento fez abrir os caixotes do lixo e fez embater alguns cartões contra os carros aqui estacionados na rua fazendo os seus alarmes disparar.
Bastante vento mas nada de muito extraordinário.
Nada que nunca tenha acontecido antes.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Após uma rajada mais forte voltou a vento quase nulo...
Rajada max 54km/h.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Pela ericeira, continuam as rajadas fortes, mas noto que a intensidade  baixou assim como a cadência das mesmas.

Felizmente, não tem sido tão drástico como se pensava, felizmente.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

O vento acalmou agora, 17,9ºC, 987 hPa, 76% HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Pressão atmosférica nuns apreciáveis 985,6 hPa, vento moderado a forte de Sul, mas ainda longe do que estará ao final da tarde.

Rajada máxima, para já, de 53,1 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Ao fundo da rua...

Os dois gigantes contentores do lixo já foram ao chão.
Com eles as embalagem e o vidrão.
O resistente, é mesmo o papelão.

Há sacos de lixo a voar por tudo quanto é lado.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

Grandes relatos pessoal, mas...


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

por aqui continua algum vento, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 12:47)

Há tendência a piorar ou a ir abrandando?


----------



## sunny (27 Fev 2010 às 12:47)

Sera que já passou o pior aqui por Lisboa? Alguém me sabe dizer?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 12:48)

Por aqui ainda continuam as rajadas fortes


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 12:48)

O vento ainda não deu _ar_ de sua graça. Esporadicamente subo acima dos 70 km/h, e não passa disso.

18,0ºC e 80% de humidade.


----------



## Xcriba (27 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

Boa tarde a todos,

Aqui por setúbal estamos a registar 18 °C, Vento: 62 km/hfrom the SW, Rajada de vento: 86 km/h, Pressão: 986.3 hPa(A descer).

A protecção civil (na sicNot) está a prever 2 picos ao 12h e ás 15h no litoral centro.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

E lá vem mais uma rajada de vez a vez, esta atirou uma folha contra a minha janela, veremos o que ainda nos reserva a tarde...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

sunny disse:


> Sera que já passou o pior aqui por Lisboa? Alguém me sabe dizer?



Só ao final da tarde se poderá dar a situação por terminada


----------



## sunny (27 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

Gilmet disse:


> O vento ainda não deu _ar_ de sua graça. Esporadicamente subo acima dos 70 km/h, e não passa disso.
> 
> 18,0ºC e 80% de humidade.



E isso é pouco?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 12:51)

sunny disse:


> Sera que já passou o pior aqui por Lisboa? Alguém me sabe dizer?



Ainda mal começou. 

Algures entre as 16h e as 18h será o pico máximo do vento e da queda da pressão atmosférica, com alguma precipitação.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

O vento por aqui vai continuar muito forte nas próximas horas. Nos modelos o vento mais forte vai surgir quando este rodar para Oeste, e ainda não rodou...


----------



## luis elvas (27 Fev 2010 às 12:54)

GTi disse:


> luis elvas, eu moro relaticamente perto, mas não me apetece ir agora lá ver lol
> 
> Mas agora parece que está a abrandar...



eu moro em frente ao centro de saude esta rua esta bem ventosa é pena nao ter nada para medir o vento!!!


----------



## Crisogono (27 Fev 2010 às 12:54)

Boas

Lisboa (alto do lumiar) a situação está relativamente tranquila, felizmente.

19ºC 72% HR 984 hPa (grande queda nas últimas 3h) e vento Sul moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de especial. 

Não há registos de estragos ou nada que tivesse voado. A roupa ainda se aguenta nos estendais cá da rua


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

Segue a ventania com algumas rajadas fortes.
A pressão continua a descer, registo 985,6 hPa.
Quanto à temperatura, parece Verão... 18,8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

Rajadas agora com mais frequência e mais intensas.
17,9ºC, 83% HR e 987 hPa.


----------



## Maeglin (27 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

HotSpot disse:


> O vento por aqui vai continuar muito forte nas próximas horas. Nos modelos o vento mais forte vai surgir quando este rodar para Oeste, e ainda não rodou...



E para não variar , não consigo aceder á tua estação


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Ventos fortes por Tomar, estão na casa dos 60km


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

A rajada máxima até ao momento é de 64 Km/h, registada minutos atrás.

Vento estranho com longos períodos de vento fraco e outros mais forte.


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Por aqui o vento parece querer intensificar-se, tive agora rajada de 69,8km/h (máxima), pressão nos 982,8mb e 17,4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Aqui a rajada máxima é de *86,9 km/h*

O vento está muito forte e constantemente a ir à casa dos 70 km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2010 às 13:03)

Pareceu-me ouvir dizer o Sr. Gil Martins dizer que foi registada uma rajada de 147 km/h na Pampilhosa. Alguem confirma?


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 13:03)

As frequentes contudo ocasionais rajadas de vento são impressionantes.

Tivera eu um anemómetro e condições para bons registos, os valores certamente seriam interessantes ou não estivesse próximo de um parque eólico!

*Valores actuais:* 17.9ºC / 75% HR


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2010 às 13:06)

Aqui em Setúbal a davis registou *91,7km/h* noutro anemometro skywatch que está na varanda nos segundo andar registou já uma rajada de *108km/h*


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

ac_cernax disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir dizer o Sr. Gil Martins dizer que foi registada uma rajada de 147 km/h na Pampilhosa. Alguem confirma?



É verdade, confirma-se.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

Por aqui, numa zona mais abrigada e no início do Vale do Tejo, a apenas 30 metros de altitude, as rajadas ainda não passaram dos 64,4 km/h, uma ocorrência normal, visto a exposição ser menor em relação à envolvência.

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade e a pressão está nos 985,4 hPa.


----------



## HBene (27 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

Aqui fica uma imagem retirada de outro forum, do Barreiro:


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

Vento *médio* de *67,5 km/h* e rajadas sempre entre os 60 e os 90 km/h!

O alarme da estação apita e apita.


----------



## Puregene (27 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

bem, já tive de ir ajudar o meu pai a colocar pesos no telhado da garagem, portanto...acho que o vento está já muito forte...


----------



## Rafe (27 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

nos arredores de coimbra já faltou luz, caiu uma oliveira no terreno do vizinho, vento com fartura. bamos la ber nas proximas horas


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

*99,0 km/h*


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 13:18)

O vento está agora mais frequente e forte
Temperatura a descer, estando nos 17,6ºC, humidade nos 84% e pressão a descer 986 hPa.


----------



## aqpcb (27 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo Chuva forte batida a vento forte


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

*112,3 km/h*


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

aqpcb disse:


> Aqui na Quinta do Anjo Chuva forte batida a vento forte



a estrada nacional 10, nos brejos de azeitao, está cortada por queda de postes de electricidade...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Gilmet disse:


> O alarme da estação apita e apita.



Apesar de serem equipamentos diferentes, se não tivesse desligado o meu, sobretudo desde o anoitecer de ontem o malvado não se calava! 

De momento surgem chuviscos na horizontal, pois claro...
*
Valores actuais:* 17.7ºC / 78% HR


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Por aqui o vento continua forte a muito forte
Chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

O vento continua aqui pela ericeira, com momentos de muita intensidade e com chuva a acompanhar.
Nao vos consigo precisar velocidades, mas posso dizer que os pinheiros andam quase no ponto de se partirem ou soltarem da terra.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

Rajada máxima de 59,4 km/h, a maior desde que tenho a estação.  

Saí à rua para fazer uma pequena reportagem, que mais tarde irei colocar aqui, vi algumas árvores partidas, chapas de zinco a fazerem uma barulheira enorme, perto de uma janela de uma casa, e ainda caixotes do lixo no meio das ruas.

Apanhei alguma chuva, que vinha com tanta força que mais parecia areia.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 13:36)

Gilmet disse:


> *112,3 km/h*





Ainda não passei os meus 97 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

Lightning disse:


> *Rajada máxima de 59,4 km/h*, a maior desde que tenho a estação.
> 
> Saí à rua para fazer uma pequena reportagem, que mais tarde irei colocar aqui, vi algumas árvores partidas, chapas de zinco a fazerem uma barulheira enorme, perto de uma janela de uma casa, e ainda caixotes do lixo no meio das ruas.
> 
> Apanhei alguma chuva, que vinha com tanta força que mais parecia areia.



Muito vento, mas mesmo assim abaixo do previsto, e abaixo das zonas circundantes na Grande Lisboa, vejam-se os registos do Hotspot e do Gilmet, por exemplo...
Sigo com 18.2ºC, 84%HR, chuviscos, pressão estabilizada nos 987hpa e muito vento...


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2010 às 13:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Muito vento, mas mesmo assim abaixo do previsto, e abaixo das zonas circundantes na Grande Lisboa, vejam-se os registos do Hotspot e do Gilmet, por exemplo...
> pressão estabilizada nos 987hpa



Estou com 983 mb, grande diferença... 

Calma.. O vento ainda não rodou para Oeste, é aí é que vai ser a altura em que vai soprar mais forte, por isso acredito passar dos 60 km/h hoje. 

O pico ainda não se registou..


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

O vento regressou, estou a tocar nos 80 km/h por diversas vezes.


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Sim, o vento regressou e com força. Noto, pelo movimento das nuvens e da crista das arvores, que está a rodar, lentamente para Oeste. 

Queria tirar umas fotos mas ainda nao é seguro, visto ter que ir dentro do pinhal e sinceramente, nao queria levar com uma pinha ... na pinha 

Entretanto vou até à praia tirar umas fotos.


----------



## clviper (27 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

Fiquei sem luz aqui pelo Cadaval, está a ficar um vento fortissimo, com grandes rajadas. Tenho pena de não as poder medir.


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

Noutra secção, segundo o user Spiritmind, a TVI diz que a partir das 6 retiram o alerta laranja, o que se poderá esperar até lá?


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

Começaram os problemas de comunicação com a Estação Meteorológica e o envio de dados, so mostra que o tempo esta a piorar na zona centro.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 13:55)

estou na Ameixoeira junto à pista do aeroporto e a ouvir a torre. Desde as 13.30 a rajada tem vindo a diminuir. O vento esta agora nos 33kts mas já esteve nos 44 kts. Aí logo q o avião levantada desviava do enfiamento da pista. As aterragens dentro do vento estão normais 
Edit: rajada max a 45kts


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

Paulojc32 disse:


> Noutra secção, segundo o user Spiritmind, a TVI diz que a partir das 6 retiram o alerta laranja, o que se poderá esperar até lá?



Até lá teremos o pico da intensidade do vento


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 13:57)

Alguém sabe dizer a velocidade do vento no centro de Lisboa? Sinto rajadas mais fortes nos últimos minutos.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

Neste momento 19,5 cº, maxima do dia, do mes e do ano.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

Pessoal. Falo vos da praia da aguda em sintra. E digo vos que nao se pode andar na rua. Vento forte com rajadas, muito forte. Que seguramento ultrapassam os 100 km/h  vou dar uma volta aqui pela costa. Se justificar darei mais informacoes.


----------



## ALV72 (27 Fev 2010 às 14:05)

Em Poiares, rajadas de vento forte e a chuva já passou. Estou outra vez há duas horas sem electricidade, valendo-me do portatil e da Pen do sapo

Joao


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Paulojc32 disse:


> Alguém sabe dizer a velocidade do vento no centro de Lisboa? Sinto rajadas mais fortes nos últimos minutos.



Devem andar em torno dos 70/80 km/h.


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Devem andar em torno dos 70/80 km/h.



obrigado. moro num 5º andar, é assustador sentir estas rajadas.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Do aeroporto: avião Tap relata windsheer na parte final da aterragem. Rajada agora a 47 kts.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

uma rajada de vento acabou de dobrar um outdoor (painel publicitario) torcendo as suas vigas. Impressionante!  . Esta ceu nublado com algumas abertas e o mar super revolto vendo que ha rebentaçoes desorganizadas mt longe da costa.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 14:18)

O vento rodou de sul para sudoeste, mas nem por isso perdeu intensidade.
As rajadas de vento são muito fortes.

A temperatura tem vindo a descer. 15,9ºC.


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

Por aqui parece que estamos num pico de vento...
Uma série de alarmes de carros dispararam... muito lixo pelo ar...
Queria tanto ter agora um anemómetro


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:21)

A caminho, uma arvore de medio porte caida na estrada ocupando uma so faixa. O vento continua mt forte sentindo se com intensidade no carro


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Por aqui nada de anormal em termos de vento. Na estação MeteoOeiras não passou dos 62 km/hora. A marginal é que já fechou,com uma grande ondulação e os pescadores sem se poderem aproximar dos seus barcos,que estão a levar com o mar em força.


----------



## Paulojc32 (27 Fev 2010 às 14:23)

A ponte 25 de Abril está minimamente transitável?


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:24)

Meu Deus!!!
CHOVE TORRENCIAL


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Turista disse:


> Por aqui parece que estamos num pico de vento...
> Uma série de alarmes de carros dispararam... muito lixo pelo ar...
> Queria tanto ter agora um anemómetro



Aqui idem!

Atenção que a Ponte 25 de Abril está condicionada a motas e veículos com capota de lona.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

Agora è que vai começar a festa. Um negrume vindo do mar aproxima se à costa. O vento digo vos. È intenso!


----------



## joao henriques (27 Fev 2010 às 14:28)

Paulojc32 disse:


> A ponte 25 de Abril está minimamente transitável?



diluvio!na nazare para quem conhece a zona das esplanadas  rebentaram todas!uma senhora idosa foi arrastada varios metros pelo chão mesmo a minha frente!esta horrivel e espero que passe depressa


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2010 às 14:31)

agora o vento sopra com alguma intensidade. Alguma chuva pelo meio entre abertas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

Que brutais rajadas que ouve aqui á pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui idem!
> 
> Atenção que a Ponte 25 de Abril está condicionada a motas e veículos com capota de lona.



Acho que deviam ter fechado era mesmo a ponte 

Por aqui muito vento já fui aos 90 km/h várias vezes mas ainda não passei os 97 km/h actual máximo.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

Chove moderado, o vento extranhamente acalmou um pouco


----------



## zejorge (27 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

Olá

O vento aumentou de intensidade nos ùltimos minutos, mas o sol começa a querer aparecer.
Agora sigo com:

Temperatura - 18,5º
Humidade - 84%
Pressão - 987 hpa
Precipitação - 13,2 mm

A rajada mais forte registada na minha Auriol  foi de 47,5 kmh cerca das 12h04


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

Por aqui chove e o vento está mesmo intenso...
Imagino como estará o mar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 14:42)

O vento começa a aumentar, depois de uma manhã calma, com médias de 18 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 14:43)

Na zona da Reboleira as coisas também estão ventosas inclusive já voou uma cabine telefónica e os caixotes tambem andam a "passear pela rua".

Por cá muito vento tem estado cair vidros de clarabóias, o vento está muito forte.


----------



## joao henriques (27 Fev 2010 às 14:44)

Turista disse:


> Por aqui chove e o vento está mesmo intenso...
> Imagino como estará o mar...



aqui na nazare nem por isso esperava mais do mar!mas o vento esta a causar muitos estragos nas estruturas


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:45)

a estrada sofreu um desvio antes de passar por uma zona florestada! Bombeiros a cortaram


----------



## Puregene (27 Fev 2010 às 14:53)

a pressão começou a subir quase em flecha! e a temperatura está a cair.. como é afinal??


----------



## sunny (27 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

Vento muito forte na Amadora, rajadas enormes


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

O vento intensifica-se para média de 45/50 km/h, mas apesar de tudo, nada de especial.

Precipitação já nos 21,3mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui idem!
> 
> Atenção que a Ponte 25 de Abril está condicionada a motas e veículos com capota de lona.



Onde vais buscar esse mapa? Eu sei que é do IM, mas não encontro na página...
-----------------------------------------
Por aqui 16.6ºC e 989hPa.
O vento está forte.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

vai começar a entrada de ar frio em altura. Para mim è nessa transiçao que se dara mais problemas. Muito ventoso ainda


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

Atingi agora os 60km/h de rajada, contudo, ainda um dia normal...


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

andres disse:


> Onde vais buscar esse mapa? Eu sei que é do IM, mas não encontro na página...



Não é do IM.
É da Protecção Civil. 

 Outras ocorrências


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2010 às 15:03)

Puregene disse:


> a pressão começou a subir quase em flecha! e a temperatura está a cair.. como é afinal??



Perfeitamente normal, o centro da depressão já lá vai, logo a pressão já começou a subir. A temperatura também era esperado que começasse a descer... nem é todos os dias que passamos os 20ºC em Fevereiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 15:06)

A temperatura e a pressão começaram o trajecto inverso... Pressão em subida, nos 991hpa, temperatura em queda, nos 16.3ºC, depois de ter tido uma máxima de 20.9ºC.
O vento não dá sinais de abrandamento e sopra agora de W.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Eu e o meu pai já tivemos que ir trancar os portões com madeira porque senão lá saia mais dinheiro do bolso para o 2º arranjo...


----------



## Puregene (27 Fev 2010 às 15:10)

o vento sopra forte, mas não muito forte... como foi em Dezembro...


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 15:15)

Bem, na ericeira, tive dificuldade em manter-me fixo para tirar a foto.

Aqui vão algumas fotos do mar e uma da minha casa onde caiu um pinheiro que ... enfim, fininho e com raizes monstras... ( menos resistencia ao vento e mais base de sustentação mas mesmo assim caput )


----------



## rufer (27 Fev 2010 às 15:17)

Vento forte agora aqui com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Puregene (27 Fev 2010 às 15:26)

Addictif disse:


> Bem, na ericeira, tive dificuldade em manter-me fixo para tirar a foto.
> 
> Aqui vão algumas fotos do mar e uma da minha casa onde caiu um pinheiro que ... enfim, fininho e com raizes monstras... ( menos resistencia ao vento e mais base de sustentação mas mesmo assim caput )



fantásticas fotos!!!


----------



## cactus (27 Fev 2010 às 15:26)

Boas vento com rajadas de vez enquando fortes e ceu totalmento encoberto , vai pingando..Estou nunma zona relativamente alta da cidade, nao acho nada de anormal ainda....


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

Boa tarde, acabadinho de chegar a casa e que rajadas tão fortes que aqui se sente, entretanto já vi bastantes estragos aqui na zona tais como placares publicitários no meio da avenida que vai dar a Corroios que inclusive interromperam por alguns minutos a circulação do Metro de Superfície , andaimes das obras aqui ao lado parcialmente destruídos e algumas árvores nas redondezas que também já deram de si. As rajadas de Vento continuam muito fortes.


----------



## carlosmrs (27 Fev 2010 às 15:33)

sunny disse:


> Vento muito forte na Amadora, rajadas enormes



e rotunda fechada na antiga minabela na reboleira.

andaimes de um predio em obras a soltarem-se.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

carlosmrs disse:


> e rotunda fechada na antiga minabela na reboleira.
> 
> andaimes de um predio em obras a soltarem-se.



E uma cabine telefónica também voou.

Por aqui o vento continua algo intenso mas já não tanto, penso que a situação já esteja acalmar.


----------



## barcarossa (27 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

Muito pouco impacto na zona do Linhó, Sintra, pressão a subir (1000hpa), temperatura a descer conforme esperado (13ºC), humidade moderada (77%), precipitação em 24h 11mm, vento virou de S/SW para nortada, estou sem velocidade do vento pois o anemómetro ou a respectiva cablagem entregou a alma ao criador, já tratei de 2 RJ11 uma das quais em cima do telhado, mas vou ter de resolver o problema com grandes meios, as RJ11 não se fizeram para estar no exterior...
O vento que se sente por aqui é forte mas as rajadas não passam dos 60-70km/h, e a velocidade média não estará fora da casa dos 30-40km/h, estando agora a abrandar. Nada que as nortadas de Outono não tenham ultrapassado.
Já vi muito pior.


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

Fui dar uma volta e cá está um video do estado do mar em Peniche:

Mar em Peniche

E já agora... Como tomar banho dentro de um carro 
banho no carro

De resto a pressão sobe e registo 991,7 hPa. e a temperatura desceu bastante, estando nos 14,2ºC


----------



## Earthling (27 Fev 2010 às 15:57)

Turista disse:


> Fui dar uma volta e cá está um video do estado do mar em Peniche:
> 
> Mar em Peniche
> 
> ...



Banho dentro do carro ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## barcarossa (27 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

Já experimentei de água e de areia, no Guincho, ao passar de descapotável... aí o pior foi limpar. Mas ficam sempre histórias para contar.

Já agora, a minha estação é uma agora obsoleta Lacrosse WS2305-11. Calcanhar de Aquiles: anenómetro (vou no segundo) e cablagem, o alcance rádio é inutilizável, a interface série um problema interessante, pois não tem terra. Utilizo-a em Linux Ubuntu Karmic+wine. Crasha pouco mas tem uma memória limitadíssima.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 16:02)

E parece que o vento aqui já está a voltar para velocidades mais razoáveis.

O pior já passou, está agora agreste lá para norte.


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

e fica ainda o registo de mais 2 fotos


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Com a pressão a subir a um ritmo fantastico, parece que o pior já passou!
Danos junto a minha casa:
10 pinheiros derrubados, algumas telhas pelo ar e claro luz electrica em falta à duas horas uma vez que, os postes aqui perto foram derrubados. _Para mim este evento foi sem dúvida o pior que tive a oportunidade de presenciar. _. Incrível a força da natureza!!


----------



## Litos (27 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Confirmo, tá agressivo, pena nao ter meios pa fazer mediçao do vento e pressão atmosferica... mas o vento ta agressivo, rajadas fortes mas espaçadas ainda, alguns raios d sol


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

Mantém-se a queda abrupta da temperatura e a subida da pressão atmosférica.
O vento, como o Hotspot referiu, está a abrandar, sem prejuízo de fortes rajadas, embora agora mais espaçadas...
Sigo assim com 13.8ºC, mínima do dia, e 995hpa.


----------



## barcarossa (27 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

ritmo de subida da pressão atmosférica neste momento: 4hpa/hora
ritmo de descida da temperatura: 1ºC/hora


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2010 às 16:34)

Boas.
O vento acalmou e a chuva cai de vez em quando sobre a forma de aguaceiros.
Temperatura nos 13,5ºC e pressão atmosférica a subir.

Tejo a galgar as margens em Póvoa de Santa Iria - Clique aqui


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

*EN 06 Marginal, Parede/CascaisLlisboa cortada devido a agitação amaritima forte *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui o vento já dá sinais de abradar, mas ainda assim vem rajadas fortes, sem duvida para mim este evento foi o mais forte que me lembro em relação ao vento.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.6ºC

T.Minima: 14.3ºC.

PREC: 12mm


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Foram fortes sim, mas nada que se assemelhe ao que se passou no dia 23 de Dezembro.

Pensei que ia ser algo igual, felizmente, enganei-me.

Eu, pela minha breve viagem, contei 10 arvores caidas, 3 das quais fizeram estragos ora em muros ora em casa. Uma dessas arvores ocupou a estrada nacional, embora a actuação rápida dos bombeiros e protecção civil, resolveu a questão em pouco menos de 1h

Como vos disse, moro numa zona que rajadas de 80km/h não é de estranhar. Hoje, por muita pena minha, não sei a velocidade máxima das rajadas, mas acredito que muitas ultrapassaram os 100km/h com alguma diferença mesmo.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.2ºC 16:50
Pressão: 993.8Hpa 16:50
Intensidade do Vento: 41.3 km/h 16:50
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 9.1ºC 16:50
Humidade Relativa:76% 16:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 16:50
Altitude: 110Metros

EN 06 Marginal, Parede/CascaisLlisboa cortada devido a agitação maritima forte 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## barts (27 Fev 2010 às 17:11)

Addictif disse:


> Foram fortes sim, mas nada que se assemelhe ao que se passou no dia 23 de Dezembro.
> 
> Pensei que ia ser algo igual, felizmente, enganei-me.
> 
> ...



Não esperava que chegasse ao nível do que se passou a 23 de Dezembro, mas pensei que fosse pior do que se veio a verificar, felizmente não foi nada de mais.

Foram ventos fortes mas algo que não é anormal nesta zona, é claro que não há este vento todos os dias, mas também não é algo de muito extraordinário.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 17:12)

Olá_ 

Ora a temperatura previsivelmente desceu após o vigoroso fluxo quente e húmido de SW e agora sob os efeitos do sector frio a acompanhar a rotação da depressão em deslocação para NE, o vento desloca-se agora de oeste e menos intenso passando a moderado com rajadas menos frequentes.

Quanto a precipitação, os aguaceiros voltaram com menores intervalos mas até agora geralmente fracos e até já algum sol com o surgimento de algumas abertas.

*Valores actuais:* 11.7ºC / 78% HR


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 17:37)

Já em modo de rescaldo, aqui ficam od dados principais do dia de hoje:

Vento médio 10 min
Rajada máxima 10 min
Pressão atmosférica


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Fui há pouco até ao Cais do Espichel, eish que aventura que foi andar por lá. Mal conseguia andar tal era a força do vento. E no regresso ao carro nem precisava de me mexer, o vento era tão forte que conseguia empurrar tudo e todos no seu caminho.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos de lá. Espero que gostem


----------



## barcarossa (27 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> Não é do IM.
> É da Protecção Civil.
> 
> Outras ocorrências



muito informativo, mais um exemplo da aplicação da portaria 701G de 2008..."we are sorry, but we don't have imagery at this zoom level..."

Alguém mais uma vez embolsou e prestou um serviço inacabado.

Mas não interessa, concentre-mo-nos no que nos ocupa e esqueçamos o site da Protecção Civil.


----------



## sailor1360 (27 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

Bem amigos aqui fica um registo, possivel , da Caparica , subida dos Capuchos (com um deslizamento de terras e um pinheiro caido) e a vista do Miradouro , posso garantir que não foi facil estar de pe e manter  a maquina minimamente quieta , a não contar com o (banho de areia) .


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2010 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> *EN 06 Marginal, Parede/CascaisLlisboa cortada devido a agitação amaritima forte *



Pois,dava bem para ver a força do mar na marginal. Para quem conhece a zona dos pescadores de Paço de Arcos,a água subia com uma facilidade incrivel o pontão que protege a zona onde os pescadores guardam as suas coisas.Alguns barcos que ficam na praia já estavam a ir com as ondas,apanhando com as rochas e areia.Incrivel o mar ali..Ao mesmo tempo vi um ramo cair de uma das árvores á beira da marginal,quase me acertando na cabeça.Foi vento muito forte por volta das 3H30 min,mas não foi tanto como há 2 dias podia fazer supor,e ainda bem! Agora tudo calmo...


Mas tem piada que lendo o que se passou no Centro do Pais parece que Paço de Arcos/Oeiras se escapou dos tais ventos que se fala por aqui. Não senti mais vento hoje que nos piores dias de Inverno...


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2010 às 18:35)

Boas.

Vento calmo e aguaceiros fracos ocasionais com 11,9ºC.

Este evento trouxe vento, não tão forte como esperava e mais espantoso foi 

a inundação de algumas zonas baixas da cidade da Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelo

transbordo do Rio Tejo.


Cheias na Póvoa de Santa Iria (transbordo do Tejo) - Clique aqui


----------



## ALV72 (27 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Por volta das 16.00 desloquei-me á Lousã, e mesmo á saída da variante nova para a Ponte Velha estavam dois eucaliptos enormes arrancados pela raiz, um deles caíu para cima de um muro e claro, era uma vez um muro.
Depois á vinda para Poiares por volta das 17H começou a caír chuva moderada que ainda continua por esta altura.

Joao


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Alguns Altocumulus, também Altostratus que permitem observar a Lua ainda que de forma difusa e uma temperatura notoriamente mais baixa. 

A máxima foi então de *20.0ºC*, já a mínima está em contínua actualização. De momento sem precipitação e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.

*Valores actuais:* 10.9ºC / 78% HR


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Céu muito nublado e algum vento.
A pressão continua a subir, registo 1006,7 hPa e a temperatura vai descendo, estando agora 13,2ºC.
Lentamente tudo torna à normalidade de um dia de Inverno.


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2010 às 20:04)

Boas, depois de um dia de inverno, com muita chuva e o vento muito forte, em especial durante a tarde, constatei na minha região, arvores tombadas, placas de transito caidas bem como caixotes do lixo.
Felizmente foi mais fraco do que se esperava.
para já o vento acalmou e a chuva vai fraca. a pouco faltou a luz, já é o 4º corte durante o dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 20:10)

A rajada máxima decepcionou, apenas 69,2 km/h, esperava uma superior, mesmo já a contar com o fraco potencial eólico desta zona.

Mas, por outro lado, felizmente não passou deste valor, pois o vento tem efeitos nefastos.

Vento mais calmo agora, como seria de esperar, e chuvisca, com 11,8 ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Dia de chuva e bastante vento também em Abrantes
Acumulou 15.0mm até agora

A rajada máxima foi de 74.1Km/h

A temperatura máxima foi de 18.2ºC, agora estão 9.6ºC que é a mínima até agora.

A pressão mínima foi de 984.2 mb já estando agora a cima dos 1000 mb


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

*Algumas imagens de Peniche*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2010 às 20:36)

A rajada máxima foi de *115,9 km/h* pelas 14:08. Fiquei sem electricidade, de seguida, bem como toda a zona, até perto das 18h.

O vento perdeu bastante intensidade, entretanto.

Temperatura máxima de *18,4ºC* pelas 10:57, e actual de 11,1ºC. A mínima foi de 10,7ºC até ao momento, registada há pouco.

Quanto a precipitação, fiquei com *20,0mm*.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Tenho informações de que cairammuitas arvores na zona de Leiria. A zonas que segundo me disseram parece que passou um tornado por lá. Tambem me foi dito por alguem que ja trabalha ha mais de 20 anos nestas coisas que nunca tinha visto cair tantas arvores num dia.


----------



## iceworld (27 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Dia com muito vento e alguns aguaceiros. Por volta das 15h00 quando sai de casa estava quente. Cerca de 18º. Agora estão cerca de 9º.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

kikofra disse:


> Tenho informações de que cairammuitas arvores na zona de Leiria. A zonas que segundo me disseram parece que passou um tornado por lá. Tambem me foi dito por alguem que ja trabalha ha mais de 20 anos nestas coisas que nunca tinha visto cair tantas arvores num dia.



Na página da protecção civil há ocorrências de quedas de árvores no distrito de Leiria. Mas não falaram em nenhum tornado.






Mais ocorrências, aqui!

---------------------------

Aqui, o vento forte derrubou o ecoponto, os contentores do lixo, espalhou lixo por todo o lado, mas não vi nada mais grave.

À janela, com o anemómetro portátil na mão, medi rajadas na casa dos 70km/h. Mas em condições muito peculiares. Mão de fora (no máximo 5 minutos), numa tentativa de captar o vento que vinha de todas as direcções (de cima, de baixo, da direita, da esquerda). 
Era mesmo só para ter uma ideia. Mas se na janela e nestas condições, tive uma rajada de 75,6Km/h, no telhado do prédio, não duvido que tenha atingido valores bem interessantes. 

Ainda assim, e também aqui, não foram as piores rajadas deste inverno.

De destacar a temperatura, que de manhã atingiu os 20,2ºC e agora está nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

Hoje o vento deu o ar da sua graça para a aviação, em Lisboa. Os aviões hoje tinham dificuldade em encontrar o caminho direito. Aliás, pelo menos um abortou a aterragem:


----------



## BrOliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
Hoje passamos um dia na idade média por aqui. 1*2 horas sem electricidade*    das 08h às 20h.
Cairam árvores por todo o lado. 

9ºC, 84% HR, 1001 hPa. 16km\h WNW


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

A rajada máxima que registei hoje foi de 65,5 Km/h, longe por exemplo da máxima do dia 20 que foi de 90,6 Km/h.

A chuva é que não pára e amanhã deverá fazer com que Fevereiro seja o mês deste ano hidrológico, ultrapassando o valor do mês de Novembro que é perto de 200mm.

Este mês tem acumulado 188,6mm até ao momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Lousano disse:


> Este mês tem acumulado 188,6mm até ao momento.



187,4 mm por aqui, foi o que nos trouxe, para já, o mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## tsunami (27 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Bem por aqui até as 15.30 tudo mais ou menos normal, a partir daí foi um vendaval, não sei a velocidade do vento, as fui chamado para ir para o quartel para reforço de piquete, ainda fizemos uma intervenção num corte de árvore, algumas casas ficaram destelhadas, muitos cortes de árvores, uma chaminé caiu em cima de uma habitação, mas sem grandes estragos. Todos os meios da sede e da secção destacada dos Bombeiros de Soure foram usadas, e os moto serras não chegavam para as encomendas. A antena de tv do nosso quartel também se desprendeu e por sorte caiu a 2 metros do carro de um colega. A partir das 17/18 horas acalmou, veio a chuva com pouca intensidade, mas nalgumas alturas moderada.


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 22:51)

Boas...
Continuo sem electricidade desde as 15horas e não se sabe a que horas será reposta,provavelmente só amanhã(vai valendo o gerador).Não tenho tambem telefone,mas tenho net fixa,e redes de telemovel é muito raro conseguir...
Parece que regressei 100 anos atrás....Espero que não por muito tempo,senão deixa de ter piada....
A rajada maxima que consegui registar foi ás 14h49 ,91.7 km/h, depois disso fiquei sem electricidade e não sei os outros valores,mas pelo que observei e pela comparação com este, atrevo-me a dizer que ultrapassou os 120 km/h...
Tive varios registos superiores a 60km/H
O resultado disto foram: muitas arvores caidas,sinais de transito,toldos,alguns postes de electricidade,ate montras de lojas partidas,muitas telhas arrancadas e um valente susto,cada vez mais a Natureza mostra o seu poder....
Agora tudo calmo 9.6º de temperatura,pressão 1001.9 .
Os registos de chuva não sei, porque o pluviometro abanou bastante com o vento.

www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

kikofra disse:


> Tenho informações de que cairammuitas arvores na zona de Leiria. A zonas que segundo me disseram parece que passou um tornado por lá. Tambem me foi dito por alguem que ja trabalha ha mais de 20 anos nestas coisas que nunca tinha visto cair tantas arvores num dia.



boas noites , de facto kikofra tens razão só aqui na minha aldeia contei 6 aravores a obsttruir as estradas municipasi, o EN 109 esteve cortada assim como o iC2 debido aquedas de arvores , nao sei os valores mas foi uma tarde com muito , muito vento ha e sem energia electrica também da 15 ás 20h


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

Ora bem o pico do temporal acabou por ser às 16h30 por aqui, uma vez que foi a altura que soprou a rajada mais forte:

16:33	12.2 °C	9.1 °C	995.5hPa	SUL	25.3km/h	55.0 km/h

É surpreendente porque foi a primeira vez que consegui tal valor, real, na Cova da Piedade, num local onde a baixa altitude não permite valores mais extremos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

PedroAfonso disse:


> ...uma vez que foi a altura que soprou a rajada mais forte:
> 55.0 km/h
> 
> É surpreendente porque foi a primeira vez que consegui tal valor, real, na Cova da Piedade, num local onde a baixa altitude não permite valores mais extremos.



A mesma situação que em Moscavide, onde os 69,2 km/h, embora não sejam um valor extraordinário, constituem um valor bastante elevado para a zona que é, bastante abrigada do vento por ser bastante mais baixa do que a envolvência.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Tal como se previa, um dia de muito vento, mas, por aqui, sem consequências de maior, salvo um ou outro caixote do lixo derrubado.
Rajadas muito fortes, especialmente ao início/meio da tarde, sendo que depois foi acalmando progressivamente...
Quanto a temperatura, um pico muito alto, cerca das 10 e pouco, a atingir a máxima do ano, com 20.9ºC.
A pressão mínima ficou-se pelos 986hpa, mais alta que em Dezembro...
A chuva foi moderada, e centrou-se especialmente durante a noite...

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC
20.9ºC
Precipitação: 9mm.

De momento, 13ºC, 62%HR, 1009hpa, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado...


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*10,9ºC (23:50)*
Máxima:*19,8ºC (11:40)* 

Rajada máxima de vento:*91,7km/h (11:40) W* 

Pressão máxima:*1007,8hPa (23:55)*
Pressão mínima:*985,6hPa (13:20)* 

Precipitação Total:*12,6mm*
Rain rate máximo:*64,0mm/h (13:57)*


Gráfico com a temperatura e pressão atmosférica:




Gráfico com as rajadas máximas em 10m e a média do vento em 10minutos:


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

A rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 62km/h, a precipitação nos 20.3mm e a mínima registada agora, nos 8.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20.6ºC

Mín - 11.1ºC

Precipitação - 9.2 mm.

Rajada máxima - 98 km/h.

Pressão mínima - 983.6 hpa.

Céu muito nublado, chuviscos fracos/moderados, vento moderado/forte sendo fraco à noite.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Boa noite 

Os efeitos do vento forte por aqui parecem não ter causado estragos, pelo menos visíveis; penso que desta vez a forte divulgação pelos meios de comunicação foram mais ouvidos face à situação ocorrida em Dezembro último e talvez ao lembrar-se disso, a vizinhança precaveu-se protegendo melhor os seus bens no exterior. Lembro apenas de ter falado ao início da semana com um vizinho sobre a possibilidade de temporal este fim-de-semana, a menos que tenha espalhado a notícia... 

O céu está composto por nuvens altas, Cirrostratus fibratus que permitem observar a Lua, o vento desloca-se fraco de W/SW e com uma temperatura mínima desde há várias horas praticamente estagnada.
*
Extremos de 27-Fev:*

Máximos: 20.0ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 10.0ºC / 51% HR

*Valores actuais:* 9.7ºC / 78% HR


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2010 às 01:05)

*Extremos de Ontem/Gráfico da evolução das rajadas de vento/Pressão:*






De salientar, naturalmente, não só a rajada máxima como também a média máxima de vento, de *83,3 km/h*!

De momento, 10,5ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

Resumo de ontem:

11,6 ºC / 20,7 ºC

---

69,2 km/h de rajada máxima

984,8 hPa de pressão mínima


----------



## kikofra (28 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

AnDré disse:


> Na página da protecção civil há ocorrências de quedas de árvores no distrito de Leiria. Mas não falaram em nenhum tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deve ter sido uma rajada mais forte mas o cenario segundo o relato era algo parecido a passagem de um tornado


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

Máxima de 20,7ºC, mínima de 11,1ºC, actualmente sigo com 9,9ºC, 81% humidade, 1008 hPa, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.
Foi um dia de verdadeiro temporal, não houve danos muito significativos por aqui, mas no Pinhal muitas árvores devem ter caído
O vento foi forte a muito forte com rajadas que assolavam tudo.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 02:49)

O Vitamos está no Cais do Sodré e informa que metade da praça está de baixo de água, tal como os terminais de autocarros junto ao cais.
A policia encontra-se a desviar o transito.

Na praça Duque de Terceira, junto ao rio, só é permitida a passagem de autocarros. De resto o trânsito está cortado e o cais submerso.

Também há problemas na Praça do Comércio.

-------------

A página da protecção civil, não é actualizada há algumas horas.
Na última actualização do distrito de Lisboa, o panorama era o seguinte:






A página das estradas de Portugal, com noticias referentes ao transito, está em baixo.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 03:03)

> *Mau tempo: Avarias deixaram sem luz um milhão de clientes da EDP
> Tejo inunda V. F. Xira e Margem Sul*
> 
> 28 Fevereiro 2010 - 00h30
> ...



Fonte: Correio da Manhã

-----------------------

*Tejo galgou margens na Baía do Seixal*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/LncNz4zIDtbL8oYWKTpE"]Tejo galgou margens na BaÃ*a do Seixal - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## pmtoliveira (28 Fev 2010 às 08:13)

Em Cascais já começou a chover forte com granizo e já se ouviu trovoada.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 09:38)

Aqui 2 trovões a já chove moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 09:43)

Cacarga de água incrível cai por aqui, acompanhada de trovoada.

Edit: Rain/rate de *212 mm/hr*. Foram 5 mm em 4 minutos.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Cacarga de água incrível cai por aqui, acompanhada de trovoada.



CONFIRMO.
Forte chuvada cai por aqui, acompanhada de trovoadas e penso que sejam algumas pedras de granizo, mas isso não posso confirmar

Que bela maneira de acordar


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 09:57)

Agora deu um trovão que estremeceu tudo
Ouviste *HotSpot?*


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Bom dia
A mínima de hoje outra vez por surpresa minha foi 4.3ºC.
Por agora sigo com 10.9ºC.

Já vi que por essas bandas começa cedo


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia!
E nada como uma boa trovoada para começar bem o dia!!
Já não troveja nem chove, mas ainda assim ficaram aqui mais 6.3mm (dados do Lightning), a juntar à colecção do mês...
Mínima de 10.2ºC, seguindo de momento com 13ºC, 84%HR, 1009hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

O céu está muito nublado, vento a cerca de 20 Km/h e 11,9º.

Vai ser mais um dia ventoso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 9,6 ºC e vento finalmente fraco a nulo.

Acumulados 2,8 mm durante a madrugada e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens médias, designadamente altocumulus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 11:16)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento cai o 1º agauceiro do dia, a minima foi de 6.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 11:18)

Por aqui a trovoada foi, por vezes violenta
Agora estão 13.7ºC e 85% de Humidade.
O céu encontra-se encoberto com abertas, mas começa a vir *negridão* de Oeste/SW.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2010 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *9,1ºC*, nesta madrugada calma de vento fraco/nulo.

De momento sigo com 14,3ºC, e já caiu um aguaceiro moderado, pelo que levo *2,1mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1007 hPa.

Espera-nos agora uma tarde interessante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

O aguaceiro que á pouco caiu acumulou 1.7mm


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

Continuo sem net cá em casa, tive que me socorrer do portatil com 3G.

Ora, foram uns 3 trovões violentos e ficaram no pluviometro 12,2 mm em pouco mais de meia-hora.

A ver se a net volta para o site voltar a actualizar. Entretanto parece que veem mais celulas a caminho.

EDIT: Já tenho NET


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Mais um aguaceiro que cai


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Cai mais um aguaceiro fraco.

Até ao momento, 3,0 mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 13,3 ºC, um dia fresco, a 1 dia de entrar no mês de Março.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

Bom dia!

A mínima hoje foi de *9.6ºC*.
Por agora vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco e a tempertatura actual é de 13.7ºC.
Pressão de 1006.4 hPa.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 12:43)

Em Setúbal mínima de 8,8ºC

A precipitação vai em 1,8mm

Agora consigo ouvir trovoes e vem ai uma grande chuvada acompanhada de trovoada  

12,0ºC
86%HR
1007,4hPa
1,8mm
vento fraco máximo 34km/h

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

bom dia, pelos vistos vem aí mais do mesmo, logo hoje que vou a Lisboa e esqueci.me do chapéu de chuva. Ora bem há pouco em Almada estavam 14.8c e vento fraco de E.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Trovoada a chegar está já perto, chove bem  

11,8ºC


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2010 às 12:53)

Aí vem festa 

Já se ouvem trovões e já começou a chover.


----------



## aqpcb (28 Fev 2010 às 12:54)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo, Palmela já esta a chover e já se esta a ouvir a trovejar a trovoada esta a chegar


----------



## tsunami (28 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Por aqui começa a pingar mas nada de especial, nem trovoada se ouve, já teve sol, mas de facto ta a começar a escurecer.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

Que brutalidade de Trovão agora aqui 

Já chove moderado...e devo estar prestes a ficar sem luz e net.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada a chegar está já perto, chove bem
> 
> 11,8ºC



Sim Miguel todos os caminhos vão dar a Setubal !!


----------



## luis elvas (28 Fev 2010 às 13:15)

boas aqui sigo com 14.2 com muita chuva e alguma trovoada


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

Lightning disse:


> Aí vem festa
> 
> Já se ouvem trovões e já começou a chover.



Pois é, chove bem e já ouvi alguns trovões, acompanhados dos respectivos flashes...
E está frio...
Sigo com 12.4ºC, 80%HR, 1009hpa, e 10,3mm acumulados (dados do Lightning).


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 13:34)

Uns avisos do I.M. para precipitação não era mal pensado


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.

Aqui ainda nada de mais.
Chuva moderada, vento moderado e 3mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 10,3ºC.


----------



## DRC (28 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

Por aqui estão 12,2ºC e chove bem, por vezes forte mas sem trovoada.
O vento sopra moderado, com uma ou outra rajada mais forte.

Acham possível o Tejo voltar a galgar as margens aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria na próxima maré-cheia (14h30)?


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

Boas!

Chove agora moderado.
Temperatura de 12.1ºC.
Até ao momento ainda nada de trovoada


----------



## squidward (28 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

aqui começa a chover e o ceu para Sudeste (lados da Margem Sul) está com aspecto ameaçador.

*13.3ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Desde as 0H já levo acumulados 16 mm.

Ouve-se agora trovoada ao longe e vai chovendo, umas vezes de forma mais forte.


----------



## squidward (28 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

aqui chove moderado agora, só faltam as trovoadas


----------



## tsunami (28 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

Por aqui chuva moderada. Ainda não se ouvem trovoadas. Temperatura mais ou menos agradavel.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Aqui em Setúbal chove sem parar e tenho acumulados 8,6mm, de longe a longe faz um trovão, a temperatura é de 10,5ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 40,2km/h

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## rbsmr (28 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

Sacavém

Pressão: 1006 hpa
Temp: 11ºC

Chove copiosamente à meia hora


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Fev 2010 às 14:16)

Boa tarde 

Céu muito nublado, os Nimbostratus preenchem-no por completo, precipitação geralmente fraca contudo persistente.
O vento também geralmente fraco desloca-se de S/SE.
A temperatura mínima até ao momento foi de *7.3ºC* e já registei uma máxima de *13.5ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 10.8ºC / 80% HR


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

A Marginal volta a estar cortada devido à agitação marítima:



> 28/02, 14:30  EN 06 Marginal, Parede/ Carcavelos,Cascais, Lisboa cortada em ambos os sentidos devido a agitação marítima.


Protecção civil


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Por aqui desde as 14:00H que está a chover de forma moderada, e eram 15:00H ouvi um trovão.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

Por aqui ouviram-se 4 trovões a partir das 8:00h não há melhor maneira de acordar senão ao som de uma trovoada, começou de seguida a chover com bastante força acompanhada também de algumas pedras de granizo.

Actualmente 11,9ºC, 87% humidade, 1006 hPa e vento moderado.
Mínima de 8,7ºc e máxima de 13,4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 15:55)

Aqui chuva e vento muito fortes, algum granizo a acompanhar a festa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2010 às 16:51)

Eis que chove moderado.

A temperatura caiu rapidamente, encontrando-se nos 10,3ºC.


----------



## zejorge (28 Fev 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tenho chuva fraca, e vento fraco S/SE.
Sigo com

Temperatura - 10,5º
Pressão - 1007 hpa
Humidade - 89%
Pluviosidade do dia - 1,0 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

Sigo neste momento com 12.5ºC e 89% de Humidade...
O *joseoliveira* reporta neste momento de Loures, aguaceiro forte, 10.8ºC e 82% de Humidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 17:06)

Por aqui acabou á pouco de chover tendo acumulado 7.2mm, o total acumulado de hoje é de 10.1mm.


----------



## luis elvas (28 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

muita chuva e trovoada com alguns flachs sigo com 12.6


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Há coisa de 10 a 15 minutos, relâmpago seguido de um trovão fortíssimo, que fez estremecer tudo.  

Pouco mais de 2 segundos passaram entre o relâmpago e o trovão, este caiu bem perto.

Só agora consegui relatar esta situação pois a luz falhou.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 17:17)

Um aguaceiro forte, há instantes.
O vento estava de sudoeste, mas as nuvens que filmei vinham de NO.

O resultado, foi 1 minuto de chuva forte e rajadas de vento muito fortes.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdFBx-0jwfc"]YouTube- Aguaceiro forte - Odivelas - 28/02/2010[/ame]


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

Há 30 minutos atrás,caiu um aguaceiro muito forte durante 5 minutos. Trovoada só á hora de almoço,2 trovões que me tinha apercebido.


----------



## squidward (28 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

aguaceiro moderado a forte neste momento com algum vento.


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

bom video André! Foi realmente chuva mesmo forte!b


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Aqui vai chovendo de vez em quando e com isto tudo já cheguei hoje aos *20 mm.*


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

Acabou de cair aqui um grande diluvio deve ter provocado inundações na baixa uma vez que ouvi bombeiros...Vou com um acumulado de *18,6mm* 

Temperatura de apenas 9,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

por aqui já há algum tempo que cai um aguaceiro forte


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

A tarde tem sido de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco que acumulou 4mm.

A temperatura vai descendo, estando no momento 8,3º


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

Extremos de hoje:
6,5ºC/15,9ºC.
Foram acumulados 25,5mm.
Actualmente céu muito nublado e 13,9ºC mas não chove.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

E mais um dia a exceder os 15 mm de precipitação: 17 mm. Este mês, que termina hoje, foi espectacularmente molhado: 160.5 mm ao todo.

Neste momento tenho 11.5ºC, 1008 hPa, 88%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 19:49)

PedroAfonso disse:


> E mais um dia a exceder os 15 mm de precipitação: 17 mm. Este mês, que termina hoje, foi espectacularmente molhado: 160.5 mm ao todo.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 11.5ºC, 1008 hPa, 88%



E, por aqui, 11,8 mm hoje.

O mês vai com 199,2 mm, bem perto já dos 200.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2010 às 20:16)

De momento, 10,4ºC e chuva fraca.

*7,4mm* de precipitação acumulada, e um total mensal de 174mm até ao momento.

Humidadenos 87% e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

Aqui e agora 10,7ºC e céu nublado. A humidade é de 80%.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 20:30)

E agora chove com intensidade por aqui.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

Aqui a precipitação de hoje vai em *19,0mm* e este mês já contabilizo 173,2mm 

Temperatura de 10,8ºC e humidade nos 87%


----------



## Henrique (28 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

No regresso a Lisboa tive a oportunidade de fotografar a chegada da célula que largou uma boa chuvada, hoje ao fim da tarde.

Fez lembrar as grandes e famosas células do Texas.


----------



## Teles (28 Fev 2010 às 21:11)

Boas , por aqui durante a manhã houve algumas abertas , logo a seguir ao meio dia ficou muito nublado e havendo por vezes alguma precipitação , ao final da tarde surgiu uma nebulosidade diferente da qual deixo aqui algumas fotos e desculpem a pouca qualidade não tive muito tempo


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Sigo neste momento sigo com 10,4ºC e 98% de Humidade...
Acabou de cair uma forte chuvada...Agora está, o céu, totalmente encoberto.


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

boas
resumo do fim de semana:
sabado, dia de vento forte de S tornando-se moderado a forte de W durante a noite, na encarnação ocorreram alguns danos nomeadamente no que toca ás arvores ( queda de troncos), estendais partidos, sinais tortos, etc.
a precipitação não foi significativa apresentando-se sob forma de aguaceiros fracos a moderados e dispersos associados a cumulus de fraco desenvolviento vertical.
MAXIMA DE 20.0º
ás 19h de sabado parti para a louriceira, durante a noite o vento foi sossegando mantendo-se de WNW e sucederam-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o dia de hoje foi de ceu muito nublado e periodos de chuva, o vento tornou-se moderado de sul/sudoeste durante a tarde.
na louriceira, hoje: 5.9º/12.0º

agora, na encarnação, aguaceiros fracos e dispersos ( apesar de neste mesmo momento estar ceu limpo), ceu com periodos de muito nublado, vento fraco e 10.4º


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

Hoje já cheguei aos 30,9mm mas não prevejo mais chuva. A temperatura é de 9,7ºC e a humidade de 79%.


----------



## Aspvl (28 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

Há alguma hipótese de trovoada para hoje à noite?


----------



## F_R (28 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Dia de chuva em Abrantes
Com 4.8mm acumulados
Este mês já vai com 133.2mm

Estão 8.1ºC agora
A máxima foi de 13.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Acabo o mês com precisamente 200,0 mm acumulados.

O dia de hoje trouxe 12,6 mm e vento muito mais fraco do que ontem.


----------



## Earthling (28 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

gravei isto a caminho de lisboa! a nuvem é arcus? cumulonimbos?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Earthling disse:


> gravei isto a caminho de lisboa! a nuvem é arcus? cumulonimbos?



Esse Renault Clio não tem termómetro. 

Pelo vídeo, a nuvem não é muito nítida, mas houve um cumulunimbus arcus no Porto, são shelf clouds muito próprias destas situações atmosféricas com advecção, mas não são fenómenos muito frequentes e eu não sou o maior perito nessas avaliações. O Vince saberá melhor que eu explicar essas diferentes situações de formação desse tipo de nebulosidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

Dia de chuva e fresco.
21 mm acumulados, dados do Lightning.
De momento, céu estrelado, com 12.6ºC de temperatura, 63%HR, 1014hpa.
Alguma trovoada, mas pouca.

Extremos do dia:

10.2ºC
15.8ºC.


----------



## Earthling (28 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Esse Renault Clio não tem termómetro.
> 
> Pelo vídeo, a nuvem não é muito nítida, mas houve um cumulunimbus arcus no Porto, são shelf clouds muito próprias destas situações atmosféricas com advecção, mas não são fenómenos muito frequentes e eu não sou o maior perito nessas avaliações. O Vince saberá melhor que eu explicar essas diferentes situações de formação desse tipo de nebulosidade.




hei!!! nao fales mal do meu bolinhas!!! 

foi o meu primeiro video! Espero um dia mostrar um tornado gravado por mim!


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Dia marcado por muita chuva com especial força ao final da tarde...trovoada durante cerca de duas horas seguidas mas muito pouco frequente mas ainda deu para ouvir relativamente perto uns 6 ou 7 trovoes  

Min:8,8ºC
Máx:14,6ºC

Rajada máxima:  40,2km/h

Precipitação total: 19,0mm
Rain rate máximo: 77,8mm/h (17:32)

Precipitação total de Fevereiro de *173,4mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui, que deixa a precipitação acumulada do último dia do mês nos 12,8 mm.

Afinal o mês acabou com 200,2 mm no total.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12.8ºC

Mín - 9.4ºC

Precipitação - 6.0 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros moderados e vento moderado.


----------



## romeupaz (1 Mar 2010 às 14:43)

Boas Tardes!

Como não tive oportunidade antes deixo agora a informação do sábado 

Rajada de Vento	93,4 Km/h	sábado, 27 Fevereiro 2010 ~14H

Tal foi a rajada que a estação do meteoleiria rodou e mudou de sitio... lol
agora os dados da direcção do vento estão errados, lá tenho de ir ao telhado!


----------

